# Low Porosity Support Thread



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

Perhaps you are low porosity and you have figured out the best way to moisturize and keep your hair moisturized. Sadly over two years, I can say that I have not  So whenever I have an issue I like to create a support thread or challenge for inspiration.

If you have low porosity, whether Natural or Relaxed please come on in and share and get support. Hopefully together we can come up with ways to have even more lovely heads of hair.

--Share your hair background

--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?

--What have you tried that worked?

--What have you tried that did not work?

--What questions do you have?

There are a lot of great suggestions on the board. But putting them together in a way that works for our hair is a journey. And what works for one low porosity head may have to be modified for another. But let's share what we can and see if we can make our lives a little easier or at least help each other from going crazy. 

*Supporters*
mg1979
JulietWhiskey
havilland
blackeyes31626
suns4i6e
mamaore
Ogoma
Rikinkkulus
MaraWithLove


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for this! I've been thinking about starting a low porosity support thread, but I've never started a support thread before.

Share your hair background:
Last relaxer 3 years ago. When I did relax, it never took. Not sure what else to say here.

What symptoms is your hair exhibiting? 
Dry, dry, dry. Product sits on it & does not absorb.

What have you tried that worked?
Heat helps, but I still don't have a good handle on it. 
I try to baggy, but I'm prone to sinus headaches if I do it too long.
More liquidy products work better than thick.
I like Giovanni 50:50 & GVP Balm.

What have you tried that did not work?
Protein is not for me. Builds up easily. 
Silicones. Keep moisture from getting in.
Roux porosity control. This is for high porosity.
Butters. Too heavy.

What questions do you have?
I just have reservations about using baking soda. How do you know it's not really damaging especially in the long term?
Is a steamer worth it?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 6, 2012)

my hair is just dry.  it is hard to keep it moisturized.  baggying, wet/damp hair, butters, oils, etc... just don't cut it. 

when i was a regular at the salon,  none of this was ever a thought.  

i am still learning and trying to find what works.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 6, 2012)

--Share your hair background:  *4a, shoulder length, natural*

--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting? *Products sit on hair.  Hair feels SUPER dry.*

--What have you tried that worked? *Sealing with plain vaseline!  It's sealing in products and my hair feels and looks better than ever!*

--What have you tried that did not work? *Sealing with natural oils/butters.  I think using products with low ph has been problematic, too, because it further closes the cuticle.*

--What questions do you have? *How do you determine for certain about your porosity?*


----------



## havilland (Apr 6, 2012)

--Share your hair background.  i think i am low to medium porosity if there is such a thing....my texlaxed hair is low for sure.

--What  symptoms is your hair exhibiting?  frizziness and won't hold moisture on the ends.

--What have you tried that worked?  protective styles and sealing with castor oil jelly (like vaseline but natural)

--What have you tried that did not work?  sealing with regular oil

--What questions do you have?  i would like to figure out how to get maximum growth retention without having to cut away my texlaxed hair.


i think that porosity is the next "thing" in hair.  there is not alot of information out there about it and how to deal with low porosity. 

in 5 years we will be trailblazers.....remember when everyone on hair boards was relaxed bone straight?....now everyone is transitioning or natural.  same for porosity.  soon that will be the topic of discussion.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];15661803]Thanks for this! I've been thinking about starting a low porosity support thread, but I've never started a support thread before.
> 
> Share your hair background:
> Last relaxer 3 years ago. When I did relax, it never took. Not sure what else to say here.
> ...


 
Welcome... I would swear I wrote this. It is almost word for word, exception I've never tried Giovanni.

I don't have many answers but hopefully we can help each other out and share what we have tried and our experience.

This thing is making me want to shave my head


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> my hair is just dry. it is hard to keep it moisturized. baggying, wet/damp hair, butters, oils, etc... just don't cut it.
> 
> when i was a regular at the salon, none of this was ever a thought.
> 
> i am still learning and trying to find what works.


 
Thanks and Welcome shortdub78.

When I was relaxed it wasn't so hard but I still had the problem I realize now that the issue with relaxers taking, were the reason they kept it on for so long which eventually led to scalp damage  

I think some things will help us whether we are relaxed or natural. So hopefully we can find some of those things.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

JulietWhiskey said:


> --Share your hair background: *4a, shoulder length, natural*
> 
> --What symptoms is your hair exhibiting? *Products sit on hair. Hair feels SUPER dry.*
> 
> ...


 
Welcome JulietWhiskey.

I haven't proven that my hair is low porosity but I have read enough of the porosity threads and read on the internet about the different symptoms and it was more of a process of elimination for me.

There are threads that talk about doing a water test and there are threads that discuss the symptoms you can read up on.

Has the vaseline made enough difference that you can just continue with that without worrying about anything else or are you still working on improving things?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

havilland said:


> --Share your hair background. i think i am low to medium porosity if there is such a thing....my texlaxed hair is low for sure.
> 
> --What symptoms is your hair exhibiting? frizziness and won't hold moisture on the ends.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome havilland... I didn't read that you have a lot of the symptoms that other low porosity ladies have. But maybe it is low porosity. Regardless, hopefully we can improve the situation together.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

--Share your hair background
When relaxed the stylist left my relaxer on longer so it would take which eventually led to scalp damage.
As a natural, my hair feels moisturized right after the DC but not too much longer. And I have never been able to successfully remoisturize once my hair dries out. Even water doesn't seem to work to rehydrate. 

I haven't seemed to find the right combination to hydrate and to keep hydrated. My ends are breaking like crazy. 

--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?
Easily tangles especially on the ends.
It often feels wiry.
My curls don't know the meaning of clumping.
Hard to remoisturize my hair assuming it was ever moisturized.
Hair breaks no matter how I detangle, whether wet or dry and no matter how gentle.
Many products just sit on my hair.

--What have you tried that worked?
Using AO White Camellia under a heat cap for at least 20 minutes works.
Applying leave -in, sitting under heat cap then reapply leave-in seems to work.
...Everything I'm still unsure.

--What have you tried that did not work?
No sealing has worked.
Heavy oils and butters don't work.
Steaming, nor overnight DCing did anything.
Protein is a killer. 


--What questions do you have?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 6, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> Thanks for this! I've been thinking about starting a low porosity support thread, but I've never started a support thread before.
> 
> Share your hair background:
> Last relaxer 3 years ago. When I did relax, it never took. Not sure what else to say here.
> ...



That's my hair.


----------



## India*32 (Apr 6, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Perhaps you are low porosity and you have figured out the best way to moisturize and keep your hair moisturized. Sadly over two years, I can say that I have not  So whenever I have an issue I like to create a support thread or challenge for inspiration.
> 
> If you have low porosity, whether Natural or Relaxed please come on in and share and get support. Hopefully together we can come up with ways to have even more lovely heads of hair.
> 
> ...




Are You still living in VA?  It could be this hard water.  I'm in Hampton and my hair gets dry if I do not steam or deep condition regularly.  I too was natural and back to relaxing.  I purchased a filtered shower head I don't remember if it helped.


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 6, 2012)

JulietWhiskey said:
			
		

> --What questions do you have? How do you determine for certain about your porosity?



JulietWhiskey: I did the Live Curly Live Free hair analysis to be sure.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

India*32 said:


> Are You still living in VA? It could be this hard water. I'm in Hampton and my hair gets dry if I do not steam or deep condition regularly. I too was natural and back to relaxing. I purchased a filtered shower head I don't remember if it helped.


 
I am in VA but don't think its just the water. I was low porosity long before I moved to VA. I DC every week and have always done so on my journey. And steaming even with distilled water does nothing. 

I may purchase a water filter but I really think its beyond that. I can spray distilled water on my hair and its a mess


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

So here's what I did tonight. I don't really know what is working and what is not yet.

I did a prepoo with AVJ + flaxseed/wheat germ oil, followed with coconut oil. I am pretty sure I should use a lighter oil than flaxsee/wheat germ oil but I want to use it up. But to get the best results I think I need to get some sunflower oil and start from there.

After letting the prepoo sit for 30+ minutes, my hair still felt hard and wiry 

I rinsed and then cowashed with Nature's Gate Chamomile conditioner. Don't think this is the conditioner for me. So next week I will switch over to the Taliah Waajid herbal conditioner.

I rinsed with a herbal sage tea. This reduces my shedding. But um, it makes my hair tangle. So not sure what to do about this.

I then DCd with AO White Camelia under a heat cap for 30 minutes. This is the only step that I feel works with my low porosity hair. AO White Camellia is a smoothing conditioner. The AO Blue Chamomile was nice as well and may be more hydrating. I will buy another bottle of that next time. AO GPB is a  My hair rejects protein quickly. So I may try using it 1x every other month.

I rinsed with warm water. I can't tell enough of a difference between cool or hot. So I just stick with warm water.

My hair felt soft and moisturized but it was fuzzy, fuzzy, fuzzy. And it was drying quickly.

I applied SM Smoothie as my leave-in. I mix my Smoothie with 8 oz of oil to break down the shea butter. It makes my hair feel soft. I have to try it again to see if it keeps it feeling moisturized.

I then sat under my heat cap for 20 minutes to open my cuticles to let the leave-in sink it. I then reapplied the smoothie. I found that double application of my leave-in works very well. 

 I will twist my hair in small twist using a small amount of AVJ with glycerin and oil.

Not sure how it will turn out. But what does appear to work for me so far

1. DC with heat cap for at least 20 minutes
2. Apply leave-in, heat cap for 20 minutes, reapply leave-in
3. Combine Shea Moisture Smoothie with 8 oz of a light oil.


----------



## dsgordon571 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first post and I am bit hesitant to reply but I can hear the frustration in your post. I have been natural since Dec 2010 and have yet to meet anyone with hair as dry as mine; I guess I am a 4 a/b type?

I have all the normal low porosity symptoms, hair hard to get wet with water and dries too quick (it was never wet to begin with), if got my hair wet with water and conditioner, my hair stays wet all day. My hair was hard and wiry, product sat on hair, hair floats in water for days. I could not use oil of any type in my hair. 

Long Aid Curl Activator has really saved me! Now you might not like the way it feels in your hair, but it works. When I first started using a heavy gel type curl activator I noticed the difference almost at once. When I first went natural my hair had no pattern to speak of and was hard as a brick! As my hair becomes more moisturized it seems to change. Hair that would not clump or curl 6 months ago is now softer and clumps and curls beautifully. Activator is also clear, so no white stuff in your hair!

With my hair, I have noticed the more moisturized it is, the softer it feels and the better my curls form. I realize now, that my hair is not coarse at all it is actually fine, it was just VERY dry. I can get out of the shower now and actually wring some water from my hair and believe me that's a big deal; my hair will accept coconut oil now too. I can now skip a day or two of moisturizing if I want to, though I usually don't. As time goes on, I need less and less product.

I believe that once I build up the moisture in my hair, it will eventually respond to the typical moisturzing products, but I do understand glycerin will ALWAYS have to be in my regimine in some form or another, it's what works for my hair.

I live in VA as well, I think the water filter is a good idea it has helped me. Try the Long Aid for a few weeks and see what happens. When you use the Long Aid, use nothing else in your hair, co-wash as much as you like, but just use the Long Aid in your hair. I suggest tying up your hair with a silk scarf at night as well. 

Watch your hair and notice how it begins to feel, at some point you may have to incorporate some type of protein. I now use Joico protein reconstrcutor weekly and my hair loves it.

Good Luck!


----------



## yorkpatties (Apr 7, 2012)

Interesting reading ladies, though I am quite high porosity. I knew that about my hair long before this became (as someone else said) "the new topic of discussion" because relaxers would ALWAYS ruin my hair within 3 months. It would be a soggy mess. I am seeing that even as a natural this is just something I have to deal with, not NEARLY as often or nearly as bad, but I can feel it get soggy, and tangles like it's going to loc on occasion. Left over porosity control conditioner helps us ladies with highly porous hair. 

I haven't reached the section in the book where she discusses this, but I am sure she gives tips for high and low porosity ladies. http://blackhairscience.com/fix_porous.html

Sorry to hi-jack your thread  I hope you ladies find what works best for you as I am still trying to perfect my own regimen.


----------



## havilland (Apr 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome @havilland... I didn't read that you have a lot of the symptoms that other low porosity ladies have. But maybe it is low porosity. Regardless, hopefully we can improve the situation together.




faithVA (technically i consider myself low to medium porosity)  my issues really come from the chemicals.  i am about 9 months post now, so i have alot of hair on my head that is natural.

what i find is that eventually my ends that have been chemically treated just kind of melt away (if that makes sense).  i have to not only protective style, but to an extreme, i hide my hair away for months at a time to keep any moisture in.  

what has helped me somewhat is that my hair is well cared for.   i used to have scalp issues, but about 5 years ago i stopped relaxing bone straight and started texlaxing, but i need to stop that too.  i also went from relaxing every 6 weeks to relaxing 2x a year or less.

i deep condition and or hot oil pre poo twice a week.  i find that i have to moisturize every day, twice a day or more and keep my ends hidden to even have a shot at moisture retention.

if you look at my history, i have gone from neck length-ish hair to almost bra strap, but it has taken me 5 years and i have had to cut 3-4 inches of hair several times in my journey.

the chemicals, i believe, are the cause of my low porosity issues.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=309387" said:
			
		

> dsgordon571[/URL];15664843]Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for sharing that. I know this will be helpful to various women. Hopefully people can try some of your suggestions and see which ones work for you. 

I agree with you on the moisture glycerin piece. I am working to include glycerin in my regimen. I don't do many of the commercial products just because of my scalp issues. So trying to make my own homemade glycerin mix that I like. Perhaps I will find a more natural substance that will give me good results.


And I do know that some low porosity heads love protein. So ladies that haven't tried it you may want to try a mild protein. But start slow. Because if your hair doesn't like it, it will let you know quickly.


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 7, 2012)

dsgordon571 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post and I am bit hesitant to reply but I can hear the frustration in your post. I have been natural since Dec 2010 and have yet to meet anyone with hair as dry as mine; I guess I am a 4 a/b type?
> 
> ...


 
@*dsgordon571: *Congrats on your first post!

What is the climate like where you live? Do you watch the dew point/humidity because of the glycerin?


----------



## dsgordon571 (Apr 7, 2012)

mg1979 Thank you! It does get cold here and I do watch the dew points, mostly out of curiosity, but my hair does well with glycerin 365 days a year with no problems; Spring/Summers are even better!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

So far the AVJ + glycerin is a hit. My SO touched my hair and asked what I did different. He says he likes the way this feels much better. 

I think I am going to try 5 parts AVJ to 1 part vegetable glycerin with no oil. I will keep increasing the parts AVJ until I can use the least amount of glycerin and get the same results. The less sticky the better.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

Trying out my AVJ/glycerin this morning. Moisturized my hair with AVJ/glycerin and then sealed with a castor oil blend. My hair didn't fuzz. I am hoping that this ratio of AVJ/glycerin works well. The previous ratio held for 2 to 3 days. So this will need to keep my hair moisturized at least until Wednesday to match it.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the Curly Girl method is helping me with my low porosity issues. I haven't been doing it as often as suggested which I plan on doing but I have noticed a change in my hair since giving up silicones, mineral oil, etc and doing steam treatments. I have only done a baking soda conditioning treatment once but I liked the results after I did it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

Any of you ladies trying something different this week mg1979, shortdub78, JulietWhiskey, havilland?

Someone asked about steaming and if it helps. Are any of you ladies using a steamer and finding that it helps?

My experience with the steamer so far is that it didn't work for me. My hair responds better to applying a DC to wet hair and sitting under a heat cap for 20 to 30 minutes. 

However, there are some people with low porosity that have had good results with a steamer. If you don't want to purchase a steamer, you can try putting on a plastic cap and wrapping hot towels around your hair. That will give you some idea whether steaming will benefit you or not before investing in one.

One thing to keep in mind is even if we are all low porosity, we will all may have a different degree of porosity issues. And adding that to our hair characteristics can make something fabulous for one and not the other. So others will offer suggestions but you will have to try them out on your own head to see if they work.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2012)

faithVA

you know i bought a steamer and it doesn't work properly.  my hair responds to conditioner wet and with heat.

i tried using Hawaiian Silky 14n1 to my new growth.  it softened it and it stayed soft throughout the day.  i will try it again on clean hair for a week next time.  i have enough product in and i need to wash my hair very soon.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2012)

dsgordon571 said:


> mg1979 Thank you! It does get cold here and I do watch the dew points, mostly out of curiosity, but my hair does well with glycerin 365 days a year with no problems; Spring/Summers are even better!




my hair does well with glycerin when the humidity is high.  but as soon as the dewpoint drops, it makes my hair feel crunchy.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 9, 2012)

dsgordon571 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post and I am bit hesitant to reply but I can hear the frustration in your post. I have been natural since Dec 2010 and have yet to meet anyone with hair as dry as mine; I guess I am a 4 a/b type?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, to all of the bolded!
This is my hair *EXACTLY* when at optimal health!  When I first started my HHJ, I used this gel and it worked wonders in moisturizing my situation and in curl formation.  Later, I switched to KKC because of the more natural ingredients and added glycerin because my hair *LOVES* and I mean *LOVES* glycerin and thankfully, I live in a pretty humid climate.

I recently discovered from the Curly Nikki sight that some of my favorite conditioners may be causing problems because they contain benehetriomium methosulfate which can build up and is hard to wash off.  When my hair was healthiest, I was not using this product at all, just products that mostly contained water, cetyl alcohol, glycerin and some type of oil in the first 5 ingredients and my hair was thriving.

I'm going back to that.  And I may have to reintroduct my hair to the Long Aid Curl Activator Gel in the green jar!

Thanks for the reminder!  Stuff if cheap, too!


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Trying out my AVJ/glycerin this morning. Moisturized my hair with AVJ/glycerin and then sealed with a castor oil blend. My hair didn't fuzz. I am hoping that this ratio of AVJ/glycerin works well. The previous ratio held for 2 to 3 days. So this will need to keep my hair moisturized at least until Wednesday to match it.



2-3 days! If I can just get one full day!



			
				faithVA said:
			
		

> Any of you ladies trying something different this week mg1979, shortdub78, JulietWhiskey, havilland?
> 
> Someone asked about steaming and if it helps. Are any of you ladies using a steamer and finding that it helps?
> 
> ...



I added glycerin as well after the previous post. My hair analysis recommended humectants so I bought a bottle, but hadn't done anything with it since the humidity is usually low here. It stays moisturizer at least half the day right now, which is better than normal, but we actually have good humidity right now. I'm willing to try it on a low day to see...can't be any worse than what it normally is...I hope!

Thanks for sharing your steamer experience. I had purchased a hooded dryer  to aid in deep conditioning & heard about steamers shortly after. I keep thinking I should've got one instead and debating on saving for one thinking it would solve all my hair woes. I really don't want to purchase one if it's not any better than Dc'ing under my dryer. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCFj


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 9, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> What questions do you have?
> I just have reservations about using baking soda. How do you know it's not really damaging especially in the long term?
> Is a steamer worth it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
mg1979, I have very low porosity hair (it even takes a moment to get 'wet' with water).  I have consistently added baking soda to my conditioners for years now, maybe three or so.  I find it's the only thing that really lifts the cuticle adequately enough to allow for penetrating moisture.  That is how i deep condition.  To date, I have had NO ill effects.  However, this is just one curly's experience.  I know there are many low-po heads that do not care for the alkaline nature of baking soda.  Maybe try it and see how your hair responds.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

suns4i6e said:


> @mg1979, I have very low porosity hair (it even takes a moment to get 'wet' with water). I have consistently added baking soda to my conditioners for years now, maybe three or so. I find it's the only thing that really lifts the cuticle adequately enough to allow for penetrating moisture. That is how i deep condition. To date, I have had NO ill effects. However, this is just one curly's experience. I know there are many low-po heads that do not care for the alkaline nature of baking soda. Maybe try it and see how your hair responds.


 
What ratio of baking soda to conditioner do you use mg1979?

And what differences are you noticing between using baking soda with your conditioner versus using the same conditioner alone? tia


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> my hair does well with glycerin when the humidity is high. but as soon as the dewpoint drops, it makes my hair feel crunchy.


 
I was using Sta Sof Fro on my TWA for years before I even knew what glycerin was or that I should care about humidity 

But I wore it year round and I don't remember having a problem, even in 30 degree temperatures. But its spring now so I will ride it out and I will have to pay attention in the winter to see if it is different.


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What ratio of baking soda to conditioner do you use @mg1979?
> 
> And what differences are you noticing between using baking soda with your conditioner versus using the same conditioner alone? tia


 
faithVA, 
I think you may be directing the question at me. I honestly don't know the ratio I use, as I don't measure. So bear with me when I say I use a lot of conditioner (at least half a cup) and I shake the baking soda in until it 'looks right' and of course if you haven't done it before that means nothing! 

I would say anywhere from a teaspoon to a tablespoon (plus or minus a little), and I mix it very well with the conditioner, sit under heating cap, then rinse. I am left with very, very soft, moisturized hair. For me, this is the difference between a rinse out conditioner and a deep conditioning treatment. For example, Trader Joe’s Nourish Spa is a rinse out, detangling conditioner that I love. when I add baking soda and heat, it becomes a deep conditioner for me. It allows the moisture to penetrate better and for me, it lasts. This is something I often find with low porosity heads...it may take a while for the cuticle to be penetrated, but once it is, moisture stays in there. So, I don't moisturize daily as many do. I only moisturize when I wash or co-wash. The next time I do this, I will be mindful to measure what I am doing and let you know. This way perhaps you can adjust to your hair's length and texture, if you want to give it a try. 
Just for reference, I do a baking soda conditioning treatment every week to every two weeks.

Hair Stats:
Type - 3C with a lil 4A
Texture - Fine, Cottony
Density - Medium
Length - Close to WL


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

[USER=35313 said:
			
		

> suns4i6e[/USER];15678790]@faithVA,
> I think you may be directing the question at me. I honestly don't know the ratio I use, as I don't measure. So bear with me when I say I use a lot of conditioner (at least half a cup) and I shake the baking soda in until it 'looks right' and of course if you haven't done it before that means nothing!
> 
> I would say anywhere from a teaspoon to a tablespoon (plus or minus a little), and I mix it very well with the conditioner, sit under heating cap, then rinse. I am left with very, very soft, moisturized hair. For me, this is the difference between a rinse out conditioner and a deep conditioning treatment. For example, Trader Joe’s Nourish Spa is a rinse out, detangling conditioner that I love. when I add baking soda and heat, it becomes a deep conditioner for me. It allows the moisture to penetrate better and for me, it lasts. This is something I often find with low porosity heads...it may take a while for the cuticle to be penetrated, but once it is, moisture stays in there. So, I don't moisturize daily as many do. I only moisturize when I wash or co-wash. The next time I do this, I will be mindful to measure what I am doing and let you know. This way perhaps you can adjust to your hair's length and texture, if you want to give it a try.
> ...


 
Thank you. You are right. I was directing it at you  I got all twisted up 

Starting at a tsp is probably a good place to start to make sure the hair is ok with it.  I am not sure I am ready to try it but I do like to know what's involved. I would probably add it to my conditioner and check the ph so I can see what is going on.

I like the way my hair feels when I DC with heat but I have never had the result where it would last. 

It feels moisturized but I can't seem to keep it. So not sure if its not getting in or if I just can't keep it in.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 9, 2012)

I have low-porosity hair and what has helped me is rinsing with warm water regularly; using the LOC method with my wet/damp hair being the liquid portion; staying away from butters and heavy oils (light oils like grapeseed, rice bran, and meadowfoam work excellently); staying away from most silicones (even water soluble ones seem to "choke"  my hair until it is rinsed out. I am able to handle amodimethicone infrequently); and co-washing frequently. 

I have not struggled with dry hair in a long time and if I do it is because I left in a product my hair hates, like honey. A lot of the issues I had with my low porosity hair was because I was not moisturizing it properly. IMO, conditioners do not penetrate hair and the few oils that penetrate hair do so after a period of time. The only thing that effectively penetrates hair is water. I use conditioners to give me the slick feeling not because I think they are penetrating. I massage my hair with warm water to clean it and make sure water gets in my strands. Oil and conditioner, for me, are just to coat my strands and make them shiny. 

Steamer: the steam created penetrates my strands and keeps it supple, but I don't need my steamer. A heat cap over a longer period of time does the same thing for me. DCs for me are just coating. I find my hair is fine whether I DC that week or not. Once I get my DC stash to a reasonable level, I am only going to DC when I clarify or do a henna or protein treatment and I want to bring my strands back into balance. Other than that, they do not seem to make a distinguishable difference and are just an added cost.


----------



## Coilychi (Apr 9, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Trying out my AVJ/glycerin this morning. Moisturized my hair with AVJ/glycerin and then sealed with a castor oil blend. My hair didn't fuzz. I am hoping that this ratio of AVJ/glycerin works well. The previous ratio held for 2 to 3 days. So this will need to keep my hair moisturized at least until Wednesday to match it.



That mix is killer. Avg+glycerin+castor oil. Gives me moisture for days!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I have low-porosity hair and what has helped me is rinsing with warm water regularly; using the LOC method with my wet/damp hair being the liquid portion; staying away from butters and heavy oils (light oils like grapeseed, rice bran, and meadowfoam work excellently); staying away from most silicones (even water soluble ones seem to "choke" my hair until it is rinsed out. I am able to handle amodimethicone infrequently); and co-washing frequently.
> 
> I have not struggled with dry hair in a long time and if I do it is because I left in a product my hair hates, like honey. A lot of the issues I had with my low porosity hair was because I was not moisturizing it properly. IMO, conditioners do not penetrate hair and the few oils that penetrate hair do so after a period of time. The only thing that effectively penetrates hair is water. I use conditioners to give me the slick feeling not because I think they are penetrating. I massage my hair with warm water to clean it and make sure water gets in my strands. Oil and conditioner, for me, are just to coat my strands and make them shiny.
> 
> Steamer: the steam created penetrates my strands and keeps it supple, but I don't need my steamer. A heat cap over a longer period of time does the same thing for me.


 
Thanks for sharing Ogoma. There are a lot of useful suggestions that may help some of the ladies. 

I have had some of the same experiences as you. My hair definitely prefers the lighter oils. Sunflower is so far my favorite. 

Honey just makes my hair sticky  Its moisturized but sticky. And I definitely love my heat cap. I never got the steamer to work for me but I haven't completely given up 

And I threw out anything with silicones last year. I also can't do anything with wax in it. 

Your comments on water are very interesting. It may be useful, especially to those who found steaming effective


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

[USER=346977 said:
			
		

> Coilychi[/USER];15679431]That mix is killer. Avg+glycerin+castor oil. Gives me moisture for days!!


 
So far I am loving the AVJ + glycerin. I am going to have to switch up the castor oil. My fine strains are drowning under the weight 

But I am happy about the moisture 

But its good to know its working for you too. Does your hair absorb the castor oil? I know some hair does.


----------



## Coilychi (Apr 9, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> So far I am loving the AVJ + glycerin. I am going to have to switch up the castor oil. My fine strains are drowning under the weight
> 
> But I am happy about the moisture
> 
> But its good to know its working for you too. Does your hair absorb the castor oil? I know some hair does.



Not everything. I apply it sparingly on wet/damp hair so that when it dries it isn't too greasy.


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

suns4i6e said:


> @faithVA,
> I think you may be directing the question at me. I honestly don't know the ratio I use, as I don't measure. So bear with me when I say I use a lot of conditioner (at least half a cup) and I shake the baking soda in until it 'looks right' and of course if you haven't done it before that means nothing!
> 
> I would say anywhere from a teaspoon to a tablespoon (plus or minus a little), and I mix it very well with the conditioner, sit under heating cap, then rinse. I am left with very, very soft, moisturized hair. For me, this is the difference between a rinse out conditioner and a deep conditioning treatment. For example, Trader Joe’s Nourish Spa is a rinse out, detangling conditioner that I love. when I add baking soda and heat, it becomes a deep conditioner for me. It allows the moisture to penetrate better and for me, it lasts. This is something I often find with low porosity heads...it may take a while for the cuticle to be penetrated, but once it is, moisture stays in there. So, I don't moisturize daily as many do. I only moisturize when I wash or co-wash. The next time I do this, I will be mindful to measure what I am doing and let you know. This way perhaps you can adjust to your hair's length and texture, if you want to give it a try.
> ...


 
@*suns4i6e: *Thanks for the info. I've been to afraid to try, but in desperation I started saving shed/broken hairs to experiment on. Maybe I'll try it this weekend on the shed hair.



dsgordon571 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post and I am bit hesitant to reply but I can hear the frustration in your post. I have been natural since Dec 2010 and have yet to meet anyone with hair as dry as mine; I guess I am a 4 a/b type?
> 
> ...


 
I went out in search of the regular blue label Long Aid Gel, since the green label Long Aid Gel for Extra Dry Hair has hydrolyzed collagen and my hair does not like protein. Man, all I could find at Walmart & Walgreen was the green label one. Had to go to an Asian store to find the blue one. Maybe I'll give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2012)

I knew I messed up by applying the heavy oil to seal but  I won't do it again.

I think the moisture from the AVJ/glycerin would have lasted 1 more day but it wasn't as moisturized as I would have liked. So decided to reapply it today without the oil. I will let the oil wear off a bit and then tomorrow or Thursday remoisturize and try again with EVOO. 

I hate that I bought all of these heavy oils  But I have learned my lesson.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2012)

Any of you ladies use honey with your DC? How much honey do you use? and how much of the DC?

I have been afraid to try this because honey can make my hair sticky.


----------



## havilland (Apr 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Any of you ladies trying something different this week @mg1979, @shortdub78, @JulietWhiskey, @havilland?
> 
> Someone asked about steaming and if it helps. Are any of you ladies using a steamer and finding that it helps?
> 
> ...


 

i need to hook up a steamer.  i currently do a prepoo with a hot wet turbie towel and a plastic cap as a makeshift steam streatment.  works ok, but i am sure  a real steamer would be better.

this week i wanted to try the kimmaytube leave in.  i made it and applied it yesterday and my hair was a goopy mess.  i think castor oil is too heavy for the bulk of my hair, however, my ends still seem moisturized.  so i may have to tweak my use of castor oil to just the ends.  i'm am not sure.

there is a lot of good info in this thread already.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2012)

havilland said:


> i need to hook up a steamer. i currently do a prepoo with a hot wet turbie towel and a plastic cap as a makeshift steam streatment. works ok, but i am sure a real steamer would be better.
> 
> this week i wanted to try the kimmaytube leave in. i made it and applied it yesterday and my hair was a goopy mess. i think castor oil is too heavy for the bulk of my hair, however, my ends still seem moisturized. so i may have to tweak my use of castor oil to just the ends. i'm am not sure.
> 
> there is a lot of good info in this thread already.


 
If the makeshift steam works, then a steamer may work well for you.

And if you are low porosity, I am not sure castor oil in the leave-in will work. I am not sure any heavy oil will work because it tends to lay on the surface. Kimmay's porosity is normal so the ratios work great for her. 

If you decide to try it again you may want to just use light oils and no heavy oils at all. You may also want to reduce the quantity of oil.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2012)

Any ladies have any success with Kimmay Tube's leave-in or a modification?

I didn't have much success but I'm wondering if the ratios are just off for my hair? I didn't have much success with Knot Today alone or in the recipe. AVJ seems ok. And I know I can't do a heavy oil down the length of my strands 

It would be nice to have a leave-in that took care of all the steps and could be used as a moisturizer later on.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Apr 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> If the makeshift steam works, then a steamer may work well for you.
> 
> And if you are low porosity, I am not sure castor oil in the leave-in will work. I am not sure any heavy oil will work because it tends to lay on the surface. Kimmay's porosity is normal so the ratios work great for her.
> 
> If you decide to try it again you may want to just use light oils and no heavy oils at all. You may also want to reduce the quantity of oil.



I wanted to add, maybe using coconut oil would be better since it penetrates the cuticle...


----------



## mamaore (Apr 11, 2012)

faithVA said:


> --Share your hair background
> I am 4 years relaxed. Almost at APL, a slow grower and  not retaining length. I believe my hair has low porosity. Before my HHJ, I always relaxed the legth of my hair every TU and the relaxer would still not take. Right now my hair looked wavy although its relaxed. .
> 
> --What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?
> ...


 
I am currently experimenting with a few conditioners from BeeMine, Darcy's and Oyin and trying to identify which ingredients work for my hair. 

Thanks for starting this thread. I definitely have lots to learn here.


----------



## mamaore (Apr 11, 2012)

Oils:
I have had success with JBCO but a little goes a long way. I use it on my scalp and on my ends and edges.

Grapeseed oil is very light and penetrating.

I always spritz my hair with my homemade leavein before I apply any oil to my hair or else its grease city.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2012)

mamaore said:


> I am currently experimenting with a few conditioners from BeeMine, Darcy's and Oyin and trying to identify which ingredients work for my hair.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread. I definitely have lots to learn here.


 
Welcome mamaore,

It seems as if you have learned a lot and are applying some good things.

I have had a similar experience where many things act like protein in my hair. And my hair was dry when I was relaxed. Probably the only thing 

What is PC?

Have you tried glycerin at all to try to provide more moisture?


For my hair, my breakage comes primarily from not being able to retain adequate moisture in my hair. So it remains brittle and it breaks. 
Even if I'm gentle with my hair it breaks when its brittle.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is a tip I have found for heavy products. If you have a heavy product like Shea butter, Shea Moisture Smoothie, AO Honey Suckle Rose or anything else you find just sits on your hair or turns your hair white, you can break down the consistency of that product with some oil.

For example, I will take each oz of Shea Moisture Smoothie and mix it with an equal amount of oil and it works on my hair just fine. It no longer leaves my hair white or greasy.

When doing this you want to use a light oil. My favorite is Sunflower oil. Grapeseed oil is also very nice. EVOO is a little heavier so I'm not sure about this. And coconut oil is light but for some of us, it may act like a protein so you have to know how your hair responds to protein.

So before throwing something out, trying breaking it down with a light oil or combination of oils and see if it works better for you.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 12, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Any of you ladies use honey with your DC? How much honey do you use? and how much of the DC?
> 
> I have been afraid to try this because honey can make my hair sticky.



l used to use a tablespoon of honey in my pre-poo, but I got tired of all the mixing and only use stuff I can layer now . I don't want to play around with trying to layer honey


----------



## Rikinkkulus (Apr 12, 2012)

*--Share your hair background*
I've been fully natural for a year and one month. My hair is SL. When I was transitioning I had a load of banging things I did with my hair, I used coconut milk and my hair was swangin'. I did hot oil treatments. Deep conditioning with molasses and honey that changed the color of my hair. Protein treatments that worked to the point I could actually feel my hair get stronger. 

*--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?*
My hair was wonderful with products and now, it's just not. Nothing penetrates. I put an egg in my hair, my hair doesn't accept it. Coconut milk helped my drain more than my hair. I deep conditioned over night, and nothing happened. My two hour conditioning treatment with avocado did more. AVJ + glycerin on my scalp with my braids softens it up nice but I feel like my hair won't accept anything I need it to. I haven't gotten the stiff feeling from a protein treatment at all. My hair will take moisture and keep it in for days, but when I flat iron I see heat damage immediately. I think it has to do with my protein. I'm at a loss.

*--What have you tried that worked?*
Avocado hair souffle that I made myself, elasta qp mango butter moisturizes my hair, and is the ONLY thing that will, I seal but I don't think that works much at all unless it's raw shea butter or Carol's daughter hair balm. Dove intensive repair conditioner is the only rinse out conditioner that penetrates. 

*--What have you tried that did not work?*
Eggs. Sealing with jojoba oil. Honey. Heat. Deep conditioning, but I think I use the wrong products. Protein WILL NOT get in. I clarified. And yet nothing.

*--What questions do you have?*
How can I keep this heat damage from happening? What does it have to do with me being low porosity? I didn't cut the hair that lost it's curl pattern, I don't believe it's truly damaged, but that it's a protein problem. Do I need to use a steamer for the rest of my life? Am I using the right moisturizers? Lord, help me.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2012)

[USER=133817 said:
			
		

> Rikinkkulus[/USER];15703315]*--Share your hair background*
> I've been fully natural for a year and one month. My hair is SL. When I was transitioning I had a load of banging things I did with my hair, I used coconut milk and my hair was swangin'. I did hot oil treatments. Deep conditioning with molasses and honey that changed the color of my hair. Protein treatments that worked to the point I could actually feel my hair get stronger.
> 
> *--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?*
> ...


 
Well it doesn't sound all bad. You say you can get moisture into your hair and hold it for days. That's a plus. Tell us a little more about your wash day regimen and your pre-straightening regimen. Maybe we can tell a bit more from that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Any ladies have any success with Kimmay Tube's leave-in or a modification?
> 
> I didn't have much success but I'm wondering if the ratios are just off for my hair? I didn't have much success with Knot Today alone or in the recipe. AVJ seems ok. And I know I can't do a heavy oil down the length of my strands
> 
> It would be nice to have a leave-in that took care of all the steps and could be used as a moisturizer later on.



no that stuff was the devil!  it made my hair feel like straw.  AVJ doesn't work well for me.  it is acidic, i need something with a higher PH


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> no that stuff was the devil! it made my hair feel like straw. AVJ doesn't work well for me. it is acidic, i need something with a higher PH


 

Yes that was about the same result I had. I haven't decided about the AVJ yet but I guess I will know something in the next few weeks. I haven't figured out what works well yet.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Any ladies have any success with Kimmay Tube's leave-in or a modification?
> 
> I didn't have much success but I'm wondering if the ratios are just off for my hair? I didn't have much success with Knot Today alone or in the recipe. AVJ seems ok. And I know I can't do a heavy oil down the length of my strands
> 
> It would be nice to have a leave-in that took care of all the steps and could be used as a moisturizer later on.



I tried KT's leave-in w/ Kinky curly and the giovanni leave-in. I think it almost worked, either I needed more or less oil or or a different conditioner. I don't know apparently I am not good at mixing.lol

I've tried the homemade spritz recipes and they never kept my hair moisturized so I gave up. Oyin juices mixed w/ water works pretty well though.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:


> I tried KT's leave-in w/ Kinky curly and the giovanni leave-in. I think it almost worked, either I needed more or less oil or or a different conditioner. I don't know apparently I am not good at mixing.lol
> 
> I've tried the homemade spritz recipes and they never kept my hair moisturized so I gave up. Oyin juices mixed w/ water works pretty well though.


 
Thanks blackeyes31626. I think it takes a lot more to mix for low porosity. So I understand it was hard to get the mix right. I have been trying for months. 

I shall not be defeated


----------



## Rikinkkulus (Apr 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Well it doesn't sound all bad. You say you can get moisture into your hair and hold it for days. That's a plus. Tell us a little more about your wash day regimen and your pre-straightening regimen. Maybe we can tell a bit more from that.



*Wash Day:*
My wash days are usually after taking out my braids. When I take out the braids I spritz with water, AVG, jojoba, lavender and rosemary oils, and glycerin. I detangle, braid into big sections and then wash. I apply L'oreal sulfate-free everstrong shampoo, applied to my scalp mostly, and I do this twice for each section. I air-dry in sections and when my hair is damp I apply elasta qp mango butter, seal with jojoba oil. Then I style, be it a braid out, you know, whatever.

*Straightening*
I don't have anything perfect I do here. I deep condition the night before with almost anything that has moisture that I can grab. I did the relaxer method with coconut milk the last time. I blow dry after the wash, on low with the comb attachment. I put in chi silk infusion (not the relaxer method that people do, i put some in my hand and massage it through each of the aforementioned sections, I don't like when my hair gets sticky but I guess that only happened when my hair was relaxed)  and I flat iron with my her styler. I never do more than two passes, and I bump under. My ends are kind of crispy but that would be because I don't use the chase method. That's pretty much it. The last time I did this the back of my hair fared much better than the front and sides. And when I washed my hair, it took a bit to revert, for the water to reach my entire head, etc. And my sides and front had straightened out but didn't have the burned smell that I had experienced before. 

I tried everything to revert. Deep conditioned. Nothing. Avocado butter thing that I made, which made my curls very nicely defined but did nothing for the rest of my hair. that was my third attempt, and the rest of my hair felt so nice, I was done. When I get home from college my last attempt will be the aphogee two-step reconstructor or whatever it is. If that doesn't work, I might just relax. I cannot do this anymore every single time I approach heat when I'm so diligent and protective style for a full year. I'm not losing my edges over this. _Sigh._ I'm so tired, you know? If it wasn't for the porosity test (my hair...never sank) I would be lost for why this is happening. Not to mention I clarified. Nothing.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 13, 2012)

--Share your hair background
Natural, dense and coarse, 4s and 3s
--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?
1. Takes a long time to truly feel 'soaked'
2. Takes forever to dry all the way even though my hair is only NL at the longest
3. Does not do well with certain moisturizers unless hair is wet
4. Detangling is so hectic when done thoroughly
5. Goes with the 4th one: any 'slip' in conditioners doesn't seem to last long,
better luck with oil.
6. Easy for next day hair to feel 'parched' unless it's in individual braids/twists or has been baggied

--What have you tried that worked?
My hair loves conditioner in general-even the cheapies-more than moisturizer
Light, watery moisturizer followed by something thicker and creamy
Butters (ends only, full length only when braiding)
Thick Oils for sealing and rinsing
Keeping a spray bottle handy
Ayurvedic DC with hibiscus = moisture
Baggying while DC'ing

--What have you tried that did not work?
Protein? My hair can only take so much
Cones: build-up easily and my hair starts acting up
Buttery products as moisturizers
Dry DC'ing

--What questions do you have?
I'll have to think upon this one


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2012)

[USER=133817 said:
			
		

> Rikinkkulus[/USER];15707879]*Wash Day:*
> My wash days are usually after taking out my braids. When I take out the braids I spritz with water, AVG, jojoba, lavender and rosemary oils, and glycerin. I detangle, braid into big sections and then wash. I apply L'oreal sulfate-free everstrong shampoo, applied to my scalp mostly, and I do this twice for each section. I air-dry in sections and when my hair is damp I apply elasta qp mango butter, seal with jojoba oil. Then I style, be it a braid out, you know, whatever.
> 
> *Straightening*
> ...


 
I am not an expert on heat but from your description it sounds like you don't have nearly enough moisture in your hair to start. You aren't DCing when you wash. I don't even see mention of using a rinse out conditioner. And you are shampooing twice but not conditioning?

And when you apply heat, you mentioned DCing with something moisturizing but you didn't give an example. But then you mentioned coconut milk which would act more like a protein DC and not a moisturizing DC. What moisturizing DC did you use before applying heat last time? And how long did you leave it on?

And it seems like you applied a heat protectant before you blow dried but not before you flat ironed.

You may want to read some of the threads about naturals using heat. I am not sure your issues are purely related to low porosity, I think it may be that your regimen is not complete enough for heat. Many ladies are doing far more moisturizing than you to prevent heat damage.

But definitely try the aphogee when you get home.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> --Share your hair background
> Natural, dense and coarse, 4s and 3s
> --What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?
> 1. Takes a long time to truly feel 'soaked'
> ...


 
Welcome MaraWithLove. A lot of that sounds very familiar.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks faithVA I'll contribute to this thread anything I find of use!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 13, 2012)

Subbing...


----------



## havilland (Apr 13, 2012)

I tried the kimmaytube original recipe this week and felt the castor oil was too heavy for my hair. However, I washed today and my hair was easier to detangle and she stayed moisturized the last few days. 

Only problem was that my hair was heavy and weighed down. 
I wear my hair in a bun mostly so not a huge deal.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2012)

havilland said:


> I tried the kimmaytube original recipe this week and felt the castor oil was too heavy for my hair. However, I washed today and my hair was easier to detangle and she stayed moisturized the last few days.
> 
> Only problem was that my hair was heavy and weighed down.
> I wear my hair in a bun mostly so not a huge deal.


 

havilland, Yes I don't know many low porosity ladies that can put castor oil on after DCing and not see that result. 

I have considered doing the Kimmay Tube with just the one light oil and then sealing my ends with castor oil. Have you considered that?

I do plan on prepooing with castor oil but its too heavy for a final step.

I'm glad your hair stayed mmoisturized though. Maybe you can try half the castor oil and still get a good seal.


----------



## havilland (Apr 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> @havilland, Yes I don't know many low porosity ladies that can put castor oil on after DCing and not see that result.
> 
> I have considered doing the Kimmay Tube with just the one light oil and then sealing my ends with castor oil. Have you considered that?
> 
> ...



faithVA  next time i will try it on just my ends.  i was going to try olive oil, but since my hair stayed moisturized, and since my ends are my problem area anyways, i think i will try it on my ends only and see if that helps.  i usually have my hair in a bun or under a half wig anyway so i don't mind if it's GREAZEE.  LOL

how's your week been?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2012)

havilland said:


> @faithVA next time i will try it on just my ends. i was going to try olive oil, but since my hair stayed moisturized, and since my ends are my problem area anyways, i think i will try it on my ends only and see if that helps. i usually have my hair in a bun or under a half wig anyway so i don't mind if it's GREAZEE. LOL
> 
> how's your week been?


 
Please keep us updated. I know we would love to try it, if someone got the ratios right. Even when my hair is up I don't like it greasy because I tend to put my hands in my hair too much 


My weeks been aggravating but trying not to think about it  Hope your week has been better than mine.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 13, 2012)

Posted in my LHCF blog re: how I deal with low porosity. 

I think the major difference in my hair care has been: getting a water filter, increasing my protein usage, steaming my DC, moisturizing/sealing on sopping wet hair (when air drying) and using quality products. If I don't moisturize/seal on sopping wet hair I feel that all moisture escape my strands and its very hard to get moisture back into them. I stopped mixing my DCners sometime ago and I now use quality conditioners. That helped tremendously. I try my best to stay away from glycerin (even when used in optimum weather conditions) and avj. My hair seems to tolerate them in very miniscule doses otherwise my hair gets super dry. I steam weekly (my hair loves this!).

I have recently started using a reconstructor weekly and my hair seems to like that so far. Still kind of early on to tell but so far, so good.

Update - 7 Nov 11
For those who feel they are struggling with low porosity, here are a few things to consider....

Have you done the porosity test where you take clean hair (no products on it at all) and let it float in water?
-If it floats, you have low porosity.
-If it sinks, you have high porosity.

Have you done the wet strand test to ensure your protein/moisture is balanced?
Reference Sista Slick's wet strand test.

Roux PC is for high porosity hair.
-It closes the cuticles and make them lay flat. Low porosity hair has closed, flat cuticles already. Using Roux just futher complicates the problem, thereby further blocking moisture.

Other random things that helped me:
-Using heat with DCners. It helps open the cuticles and allow moisture to penetrate in the strands.
-Steam DCners almost 99.99% of the time. This has helped my low porosity hair tremendously, moreso than using a hooded dryer. You can use the home grown steam method (there's a thread about it) until you get a steamer for those without a steamer.
-Apply DCners from root to tip.
-I almost never use -cones. They block moisture.
-I use high quality, natural products. My hair prefers it.
-I avoid glycerin as it only works in optimum weather conditions. I prefer products that work year around.
-I use caution with products containing avj because it doesn't jive with my hair well.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Posted in my LHCF blog re: how I deal with low porosity.
> 
> I think the major difference in my hair care has been: getting a water filter, increasing my protein usage, steaming my DC, moisturizing/sealing on sopping wet hair (when air drying) and using quality products. If I don't moisturize/seal on sopping wet hair I feel that all moisture escape my strands and its very hard to get moisture back into them. I stopped mixing my DCners sometime ago and I now use quality conditioners. That helped tremendously. I try my best to stay away from glycerin (even when used in optimum weather conditions) and avj. My hair seems to tolerate them in very miniscule doses otherwise my hair gets super dry. I steam weekly (my hair loves this!).
> 
> ...


 
Thank You divachyk, I think many of the ladies will find this useful.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2012)

What deep conditioners are you ladies using? or would you recommend?

I am using AO White Camellia and Taliah Waajid Herbal Conditioner. I also like AO Blue Chamomile and will buy that again when the White Camellia runs out.

I have tried the AO GPB but my hair frowned on even that little bit of protein. My ends turned crispy and just fell off  

This month I want to try one of the Nubian Heritage DCs. I have to read the ingredients though. I have to stay away from any wax in the DC. And some of them do have wax in them.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2012)

I am still playing around with my AVJ+ glycerin mix. Too early to say what is or is not working. Yesterday I used my Shea Moisture Mist on my twists before taking them down. My hair was soft and moisturized yesterday even at the end of the day.

Just threw on my bonnet last night. Today my hair is still soft and moisturized.  I only have a little of the Shea Moisture Mist left. I will continue to moisturize with it until it is gone or until my next wash day. This is one of the few Mists that I have used that actually leaves my hair moisturized and not greasy. I don't find that it lasts long. But perhaps I could add a bit more glycerin to it to get it to last a bit longer.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 14, 2012)

I use the Kimmay tube leave in and add QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee  and the QB Burdock Root Butter Cream on top of each section before twisting.  Keeps my hair moisturized for 2-3 days.  HTH


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> I use the Kimmay tube leave in and add QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and the QB Burdock Root Butter Cream on top of each section before twisting. Keeps my hair moisturized for 2-3 days. HTH


 
So your hair doesn't mind the castor oil?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

I am going to try washing my hair with Castille Soap for the 1st time today. I will let you now how it works out. 

I am prepooing now with AVG + castor oil blend + coconut oil. This feels pretty good. Hopefully it will last.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 15, 2012)

i plan on detangling with coconut oil and cowashing.  i'm not going to dc this time around.  cowashing and using a leave-in conditioner should be enough.  i'm also going to start moisturizing and sealing once a day.  twice a day is causing too much buildup.  i am protective styling now, but i will go back to roller setting when i reach my hair goal for the year, which is BSB.

i think i will deep condition every other week too.  i just don't wanna coat my hair, making it difficult for moisture to get in.

using a creamy leave-in on dripping wet hair helps.  i do want to try that Creme Of Nature Argan oil leave-in and dc.  i would like a good liquid spray and then use a creamy leave-in.  i airdry loose, so i need as much moisture to stay in as possible.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 15, 2012)

faithVA

No.  My hair actually loves it.  My hair hates shea butter and not too fond of coconut oil.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

If I prepoo again, I will just try the AVG and castor oil. The coconut oil didn't seem to do much. But I was able to pretty easily detangle my hair. It didn't melt but it was good.

So far I like washing with the Castile Soap. My hair was smooth and it didn't tangle at all.  The conditioner went on smoother and I used less. And I was able to easily flat twist the front of my hair without tangling. 

I started spraying herbal tea on the back and I could immediately feel the hair start to shrink and get tight  So I only applied the herbal tea on the back. This will give me a good comparison of the castille soap by itself. 

But the herbal tea really did help with my shedding. So I hope I won't see a difference in the front without it.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 15, 2012)

faithVA

I have to get back to using my tea spritz.  I have noticed some shedding and need to find out what is causing this.  I have been using a lot of protein lately and naybe that is the culprit.  Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

I liked the way my hair felt after I used the Castille Soap. I DCd with AO White Camellia under my heat cap and it felt good. But after the rinse my hair felt hard. So I guess I need to try closing my cuticles next time with some AVJ.

My hair is now in flat twist and twist and feels fine. The test will come this week, trying to maintain moisture and on takedown.  It's worth another try.


----------



## bb09 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bumping

My hair still gets on my nerves . I get broken hairs moisturising on dry or wet hair. I can't seem to ever _maintain _moisture in my hair when fully dried, so I couldn't even Think about regularly using heat either. 

I'm praying I find some solutions here lol. I'm glad this is a hot topic.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

My hair still felt rough yesterday. I took my flat twists down, moisturized each section with AVJ/glycerin and then twisted back up with Joies Natural Gel and sealed with sunflower oil.

So far the AVJ/glycerin is working out wel for me. And I am sealing my ends with a shea butter blend mixed with a little water. 

I am going to leave the Castille soap alone for a while and go back to my mudwash. This weekend I will see if I can improve my regimen a little bit and incorporate the AVJ/glycerin better on wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2012)

Moisturized with avj/glycerin, baggied while I worked out, sealed my strands with grapeseed oil and my ends with a shea butter blend. I hope this works and doesn't leave my hair dry.  Baggying usually doesn't work for me.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 21, 2012)

interesting article one moisturizing low porosity hair
http://www.natreview.com/2012/04/18/the-other-path-to-moisture-technically-speaking-moisturizing-low-porosity-hair/#comment-8039

"Tip

Adding small amounts of surfactant to your deep conditioner will lower the overall surface energy of the system and drive hydration.

Super Tip

Adding a tiny amount of Castile soap to your deep condish regimen will drive hydration for several reasons. The first is that it will lower the overall surface energy of the water system. The second is that the castile soap tends to have a higher pH and it will also open the hair cuticle (more on this later)."

Very interesting...


----------



## PracticallyMe (Apr 21, 2012)

I haven't read through the thread but so glad it was started because I came specifically to this board tonight to find suggestions on moisturizing low porosity hair. I just finished another three hour session of doing my 7 year old DD's 4b, low porosity hair. It is a very trying experience because she is extremely tender headed. 

Nothing seems to penetrate her strands. It's a wonder her hair grows at all, but it does. I keep her hair in several small ponytail twists, so the style lasts 3 weeks or so, but I moisturize it daily. By the end of the day, her hair is dry as a bone. I've tried many products and some work a little bit, but nothing really helps with detangling her hair. So, after washing, it takes me a long time to detangle her hair, even though I wash her hair in individual twists. I only totally take her hair down maybe twice a year. Still, wash day is beyond stressful. Anyway, I really hope to find some help. 

Off to read the thread.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Apr 21, 2012)

--Share your hair background

*My 7 y.o. DD has natural, 4b, low porosity hair w/ medium strands. *

--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?

*Nothing penetrates her strands. I can't get her hair moisturizer. *

--What have you tried that worked?

*Still looking for a solution.* 

--What have you tried that did not work?

*I've tried many products that have given lackluster results.* 

--What questions do you have?

*Product suggestion to help with moisture.* 

My answers are in bold above.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 21, 2012)

For those willing to rollerset, my hair does much better and I rarely have moisture issues when using heat (rollersettng). My hair takes a bit much to hydrate when air drying. I try to rollerset more often than air drying.


----------



## Postal (Apr 21, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:


> interesting article one moisturizing low porosity hair
> http://www.natreview.com/2012/04/18/the-other-path-to-moisture-technically-speaking-moisturizing-low-porosity-hair/#comment-8039
> 
> "Tip
> ...



This article is great

I love reading stuff about hair that has scientific and  logical merit to it

Thank you for posting it to this thread!


----------



## havilland (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn't use any cleanser yesterday. Just conditioner and oil rinse. My hair feels great today and still moisturized. Normally I use a gentle cleanser like amla cream cleanser from hairveda or vo5 clarifying conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2012)

divachyk said:


> For those willing to rollerset, my hair does much better and I rarely have moisture issues when using heat (rollersettng). My hair takes a bit much to hydrate when air drying. I try to rollerset more often than air drying.


 
I definitely want to try this. I may wait until my hair is a little longer though so I can bun it. divachyk, what do you put on your hair prior to rollersetting?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2012)

i decided to go back to roller setting too.  air drying was kinda rough to my ends and my hair required more product to keep it moisturized.  i think cowashing just coats my hair and doesn't allow buildup to be removed enough for water/moisture to penetrate my strands better.   i really liked Nioxin shampoo and conditioner for fine hair. it kept my hair light when my stylist would use it on me.  i will go back to that when the summer comes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:


> interesting article one moisturizing low porosity hair
> http://www.natreview.com/2012/04/18/the-other-path-to-moisture-technically-speaking-moisturizing-low-porosity-hair/#comment-8039
> 
> "Tip
> ...



i might give this a go next time!  thanks!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 21, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I definitely want to try this. I may wait until my hair is a little longer though so I can bun it. divachyk, what do you put on your hair prior to rollersetting?



faithVA - most times I simply apply my rollerset leave ins -- pureology, foam wrap and serum. If deep in a stretch, I apply a SSI CoCo Cream before my rollerset leave ins to help with detangling.


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, I posted this in the high porosity thread, but I was told I sound more like low porosity.  What do you all think?  Here's my post:

*Describe your hair? *thick strands, densely spread

*Relaxed, natural, texturized, texlaxed*? Natural 4b

*what are your hair's indicators of high porosity?* Hair never gets wet, water beads on my hair, conditioners and water will not penetrate or stay, hair will not hold moisture; relaxers never took to my hair-- think thats a low porosity indidcator though(?)  ETA: hair dries within minutes after wash/conditioning.  I can run my fingers down the last few inches of my hair and its so rough.

*what methods/products have you tried that really work for your hair?*
Weekly protein-moisture balanced DC--> Aubrey Organics GPB; oil rinses w/castor oil; lo-poo (diluted shampoos on scalp only); and pre-poo treatments (w/aloe vera juice & coconut oil)

*what have you tried that did NOT work for your hair/what do you avoid*? everything else, ACV rinses (epic fail, ultra dry breakage), glycerin, shea butter, Nexus Humectress, Nioxin, Aveda producsts, Cholestorol, Aussie Moist, Trader Joes, Shea Moisture, Curls, the list goes on.

*how has having high porosity hair affected your hair care & growth journey*? Hair always breaks off once it reaches a decent length (APL). The strands have suffered for as long as they can take it in complete dryness, hay hair status; then they just break and start over again


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Well, I posted this in the high porosity thread, but I was told I sound more like low porosity. What do you all think? Here's my post:
> 
> *Describe your hair? *thick strands, densely spread
> 
> ...


 
virtuenow, Yes you do sound more like a lo po lady. Although this is a new thread, there is a lot of great sharing and great tips already.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2012)

[USER=20656 said:
			
		

> blackeyes31626[/USER];15766087]interesting article one moisturizing low porosity hair
> http://www.natreview.com/2012/04/18...-moisturizing-low-porosity-hair/#comment-8039
> 
> "Tip
> ...


 
Thanks for the article. I read it too late last night to really take it all in. But will definitely read it again.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2012)

[USER=68 said:
			
		

> PracticallyMe[/USER];15766425]--Share your hair background
> 
> 
> --What questions do you have?
> ...


 

Please share with us your regimen for your daughter both technique and products used prewash, wash, condition, moisturizing, etc.  

For our hair it is going to be a combination of technique and products.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2012)

My wash day went well, although its not completely finished.
I oiled my scalp with castor oil blend and mixed water and my castor oil blend and coated my hair. I sat under my heat cap for 20 minutes and then went to bed.

This afternoon I mixed Natures Gate Chamomile conditioner, AVG and sunflower oil. I misted my hair with water, applied the conditioner mix and detangled. It was very easy. I rinsed. It didn't feel that great but I didn't have to detangle again.

I washed with my Terressentials mudwash. I mixed the lavender and lemon and rinsed.

I then DCd with AO White Camellia. It went on so easy that I had too much left over and my hair will really white and foamy . I twisted my hair up and went out without rinsing. I came home and misted my hair with water, and the conditioner reactivated . I applied another layer of conditioner on each section, misted my whole head, baggied and am not sitting under my heat cap. 

It's too late to rinse now. I hate sleeping with a wet head but will do so tonight and rinse in the morning. 

In the article it said that conditioner longer would help. I have never had any success DCing for long periods of time but I will give this a shot.


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 21, 2012)

faithVA said:


> @virtuenow, Yes you do sound more like a lo po lady. Although this is a new thread, there is a lot of great sharing and great tips already.



Yes, but why is this low and not high.  I just didn't think kinky hard hair could be associated w/low porosity.  If anything it sounds like highly porous hair.


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 22, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Well, I posted this in the high porosity thread, but I was told I sound more like low porosity. What do you all think? Here's my post:
> 
> *Describe your hair? *thick strands, densely spread
> 
> ...


 


virtuenow said:


> Yes, but why is this low and not high. I just didn't think kinky hard hair could be associated w/low porosity. If anything it sounds like highly porous hair.


 
I read so much conflicting stuff about porosity that I paid for the Live Curly Live Free/Curl Wizard hair analysis to be sure. I don't know enough about high porosity to say why your description would not be high porosity, but it sounds like low porosity to me because of the underlined parts above. Basically the hair is so tightly compact that nothing is getting in: water, moisturizer, conditioner, relaxer. When I was relaxed, my scalp burned before the relaxer ever took. 

One thing I noticed inconsistent characteristics regarding low porosity is on whether or not the hair dries fast or takes forever to dry. This is what I noticed and may be why people say different things. If I have product in my hair, it takes FOREVER TO DRY. But if there is no product in my hair, it dries WAY TOO FAST.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Yes, but why is this low and not high. I just didn't think kinky hard hair could be associated w/low porosity. If anything it sounds like highly porous hair.


 
If you read the descriptions of why hair is high porosity it is usually associated with damage of the cuticles associated with chemicals and heat. Not saying that it is always the case but those are often causes. I am not aware that there are any associated causes of low porosity. It is just the natural state of the hair. So I would be more prone to associate kinky hair with low porosity vs high porosity.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Apr 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Please share with us your regimen for your daughter both technique and products used prewash, wash, condition, moisturizing, etc.
> 
> For our hair it is going to be a combination of technique and products.


 
Ok, with her last wash this is what I did:

1) Washed her hair while it was still in individual twists
2) First wash was with castille soap (soap and oil mixture)
3) Second wash was with V05 conditioner
4) Pat dried her hair with a towel, which left her hair slightly damp (water does not penetrate her strands well at all)
5) Put Sheamoisture conditioner and an oil blend on her hair for conditioning
6) Covered her hair with a plastic bag and a larger plastic heating cap cover (but did not attach a dryer to the heating cap)
7) Left the conditioner on for 45 min under the bags before I started combing her hair

The conditioning treatment made her hair maybe 5-10% more moisturized than without it. It was better to have used it than not, but it didn't help that much.

I sprayed her hair with my conditioner water (conditoner, oil, a bit of glycerin) to soften/detangle her hair as I combed it and used Aloe Butter as a moisturizer.

The Aloe Butter seems to help, but I need something to open her cuticles so the moisture from it can better penetrate the strands. On the next wash, I will try the baking soda.

To moisturize daily, I am using Wave Nouveau spray mist (has glycerin) and based on recs here, some Aloe Vera Gel. It is providing some moisture to her hair. It probabaly increases the moisture by about 15-20%. But by the end of the day, it's dry and hard again, so the products may not be soaking in very well.

I remember I used to have some luck with Luster's Pink Oil and another Castor Oil pink lotion, but I stopped using them. I think I will try the Pink Oil again on one of the twists tonight, to see how her hair responds. I know her hair likes the creamy moisturizers better, but I need to figure out which one is best. 

The oils/butters (besides the Aloe Butter), don't do well with her hair. I've had some penetration with Castor Oil, so I may need to make a mixture of some products to come up with the best moisturizer for her hair.

I have three heads of hair I work on, and the products that work best for each of us are seemingly different, so I end up with lots of products and I forget what works for whom. And the fact that I'm a product junkie does not help either. I plan on documenting my results for her hair this go round because her hair stresses me out the most, since she is extremely tender-headed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2012)

i shampooed and now i am dc'ing with suave almond and shea with a little jojoba oil.  this is my second time using it and i like it so far.  i had to go back to washing, then dc'ing to make sure my hair gets as much moisture as possible.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2012)

[USER=68 said:
			
		

> PracticallyMe[/USER];15791533]Ok, with her last wash this is what I did:
> 
> 2) First wash was with castille soap (soap and oil mixture)
> 
> ...


 
1. Castille soap for every wash may be too much. It opens the cuticles nicely but for every wash may possible damage the cuticle over the long run. 

2. Not sure why you washed with the V05. Perhaps if you get a different shampoo you can skip the cowash. Or get a better conditioner and just cowash. 

3. Skip the towel for drying. Use either a t-shirt or a paper towel if you feel you need to get some of the water out.

4. I don't have any comments on the conditioner. Haven't heard rave reviews but haven't heard anything bad about it. The one thing I do know about shea butter and lo porosity hair is typically they are  You may want to try a lighter deep conditioner. Heavy conditioners sit on the strands. They feel great going on but don't leave much after being rinsed out.

5. You do want heat with your DC because it will open the cuticle. Some steam. I use a heat cap which works wonderfully. 

I would skip butters. Anything heavy is going to sit on her hair. If I use a butter I have to mix it with equal parts of oil to have it even remotely work. You may want to find a lighter oil like sunflower or grapeseed for her hair. Heavy oils usually aren't any better than butters.

Castor oil works for some lo porosity and not for others. You just have to monitor it.

Because you used the castille soap first, her cuticles are probably still opened enough. You actually made need to close them. When I tried castille soap it felt wonderful after the wash but my hair felt rough all week. 

I think you need to focus first on your shampoo and conditioner so everything else is building up on that. 

Maybe some of the other ladies will share what shampoo and conditioner they use and you can start from there. I would wait to switch up on your moisturizers. If you are going to use a butter to seal, then add a layer of a light oil before it.

I am mostly an all natural product girl so my list may not be helpful.

I know that's a lot so ask away.


----------



## fasika (Apr 24, 2012)

The first time I used Roux Porosity control (years ago back when I was natural), my tangles just melted away. I can't even describe it -they literally melted without me detangling with my fingers or comb. It was just mindblowing. 
Now that I'm relaxed, I never feel any difference. In fact it feels like my hair is a little "harder" while the conditioner is on and when I rinse it. I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 24, 2012)

fasika said:


> The first time I used Roux Porosity control (years ago back when I was natural), my tangles just melted away. I can't even describe it -they literally melted without me detangling with my fingers or comb. It was just mindblowing.
> Now that I'm relaxed, I never feel any difference. In fact it feels like my hair is a little "harder" while the conditioner is on and when I rinse it. I don't know what the deal is.


fasika, Roux is not for low porosity heads which might be why you're experiencing issues.


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 24, 2012)

fasika: I agree with divachyk. I think Roux closes the cuticle, so I would think your further closing an already tight cuticle and moisture really couldn't get in. Although it might be good after using Castile soap or baking soda to close the cuticle back...I don't know though because I've never tried alkaline treatment to open the cuticle...it scares me.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Apr 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> 1. Castille soap for every wash may be too much. It opens the cuticles nicely but for every wash may possible damage the cuticle over the long run.
> 
> 2. Not sure why you washed with the V05. Perhaps if you get a different shampoo you can skip the cowash. Or get a better conditioner and just cowash.
> 
> ...



Thanks faithVA for your response.

I don't usually use the Castille Soap on her hair. I just did on this wash to remove some of the buildup on her hair. I haven't used Castille Soap on her hair since last summer. I usually just conditioner wash w/ V05. 

I haven't used shampoo for years because I don't like how it strips our hair. The V05 is a pretty good conditioner for conditioning washing. It cleans the hair and scalp really well without stripping it. That's one product that works well for washing for all our heads. 

I will look for a better leave-in conditioner for her though. I was thinking of trying WEN to see if it would make her hair more manageable, but I'll see what others suggest before I make any decisions.

I use all types of products, so suggest away. 

I definitely will try the other tips on the list. Thanks for your help.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2012)

My girl tashboog sent me a care package so I get to try some new stuff. I finally rinsed out the DC from Saturday  And I DCd with the Shea Moisture Yucca conditioner and sat under my heat cap. It didn't feel like anything went I took off the heat cap. Forgot to let my hair cool off before rinsing. Happens when I do my hair too late. But my hair felt pretty good when I rinsed. I put on the Shea Moisture Yucca leave-in and am now sitting under my heat cap for 10 minutes. Will reapply the leave-in. 

I will probably apply some sunflower oil to my ends. Not going to put anything else on my hair because I want to see how this product works so need to let my hair dry. Not sure how I'm going to style it. Needs to be something quick.


----------



## fasika (Apr 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> fasika, Roux is not for low porosity heads which might be why you're experiencing issues.





mg1979 said:


> fasika: I agree with divachyk. I think Roux closes the cuticle, so I would think your further closing an already tight cuticle and moisture really couldn't get in. Although it might be good after using Castile soap or baking soda to close the cuticle back...I don't know though because I've never tried alkaline treatment to open the cuticle...it scares me.



So relaxing my hair changed the porosity of my hair? Relaxed hair is less porous than natural hair? I would have thought it would be the opposite for some reason! Thanks


----------



## divachyk (Apr 25, 2012)

fasika, I'm relaxed with low porosity


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @fasika, I'm relaxed with low porosity


 
fasika,

I'm natural now, but when I was relaxed and I still had low porosity. If you have low porosity, it doesn't matter whether you are relaxed or natural.

If you have normal porosity and you relax and incur some type of damage you may end up with high porosity which can be corrected. I am not sure there is a correction for low porosity hair. I think it just needs to be managed.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 25, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> fasika,
> 
> I'm natural now, but when I was relaxed and I still had low porosity. If you have low porosity, it doesn't matter whether you are relaxed or natural.
> 
> If you have normal porosity and you relax and incur some type of damage you may end up with high porosity which can be corrected. I am not sure there is a correction for low porosity hair. I think it just needs to be managed.



faithVA fasika I have researched plenty but have not found a fix for low porosity.


----------



## mamaore (Apr 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> For those willing to rollerset, my hair does much better and I rarely have moisture issues when using heat (rollersettng). My hair takes a bit much to hydrate when air drying. I try to rollerset more often than air drying.


 
divachyk, do you ahev any favorite Youtube tutorial on learning how to rollerset. I tried last wash day to ponytail set, but I gave up when I found it diffcult to comb my hair and smooth it on the rollers.

I bought a hooded dryer because of it and I haven't used it once to rollerset.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 25, 2012)

@mamaore, no I don't have a favorite. I just watched a bunch of vids and came up with a method that worked for me. Check it out --


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi ladies!

I've never thought that much about my porosity. I actually just assumed I had high porosity because my hair was "weird" (when I was relaxed), and then after I dyed (bleached) my hair last year it got even worse. However, now that I have grown out a majority of the dye and have mostly virgin hair on my head again, I'm thinking I might be low porosity. 

I'm sure that there are a few posts in this thread that explain low pororsity further but I haven't had the chance to read the entire thread yet. Anyway, last paragraph I said my hair was "weird" when it was relaxed. I say it was weird because it's super fine, and it never got bone straight. It would break off before it got straight. I just thought relaxers were too harsh for my hair (and they are) but could it be a porosity issue that made my hair fall out before it got straight?

Also, my hair used to STAY dry. It didn't matter what I did (DC's under a dryer or a steamer, constant moisture and oils) sections of my hair would never get moisturized. However, once I figured out how to moisturize my hair, it stays moisturized. Can this be a "symptom" (for lack of a better word) of low porosity hair too? I'm figuring if it's hard to get in, it's hard to get out. So once the hair IS moisturized, it keeps it moisture longer than most folks hair. Am I thinking correctly?


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 28, 2012)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've never thought that much about my porosity. I actually just assumed I had high porosity because my hair was "weird" (when I was relaxed), and then after I dyed (bleached) my hair last year it got even worse. However, now that I have grown out a majority of the dye and have mostly virgin hair on my head again, I'm thinking I might be low porosity.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds accurate to me. I always thought relaxers were too harsh for my hair too. I would try sensitive, gentle, kiddie relaxers...same thing...my scalp was so damaged but my hair would hardly get straight. 

And it's my understanding that once you get the moisture in, it is hard to get out-which would be great if we could all just get the moisture in!


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 28, 2012)

That is exactly how my hair is.  Once i fully allow products to absorb, it will hold moisture between washes.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh, okay. So maybe I'm LoPo? Subscribing!

I wish I could help with moisturizing ideas, but honestly, what helped me the most was moving to a super humid climate. I almost tricked myself into believing my hair had changed, but when I went back up north for the cold, dry winter, my hair started back to its old ways :/


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2012)

[USER=166682 said:
			
		

> GreenEyedJen[/USER];15825051]Oh, okay. So maybe I'm LoPo? Subscribing!
> 
> I wish I could help with moisturizing ideas, but honestly, what helped me the most was moving to a super humid climate. I almost tricked myself into believing my hair had changed, but when I went back up north for the cold, dry winter, my hair started back to its old ways :/


 
Girl you had me all excited  I thought you were going to share some secrets.


----------



## havilland (Apr 29, 2012)

i have been cowashing only for the last two weeks.  twice a week or so....co wash.

i deep condish on dry hair with heat and plastic cap.  then instead of washing my hair, i just rinse out the condish, apply a very mild cleansing cream just to my hairline to remove any gel buildup.  then oil rinse.  next, i put my hair in a bun to air dry with my *triple seal moisture.  so far i am seeing a difference for the better.  

*(triple seal with shea raw moisture mist, olive oil or jojoba, and castor oil unpetroleum jelly)


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2012)

havilland said:


> i have been cowashing only for the last two weeks. twice a week or so....co wash.
> 
> i deep condish on dry hair with heat and plastic cap. then instead of washing my hair, i just rinse out the condish, apply a very mild cleansing cream just to my hairline to remove any gel buildup. then oil rinse. next, i put my hair in a bun to air dry with my *triple seal moisture. so far i am seeing a difference for the better.
> 
> *(triple seal with shea raw moisture mist, olive oil or jojoba, and castor oil unpetroleum jelly)


 
Let us know how it goes over the next few weeks. Looks like you are cowashing and then using the LOC method. The LOC method does seem to work well for a lot of people.


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 30, 2012)

I've noticed three embarrassing hair occurrences that I attribute to my low porosity. First, let me say that my hair is so dry, I pretty much have to re-wet/moisturize every single morning. Three things that happen as a result:


My hair looks pretty good at home, still damp, get to work, some time during the day I go to the restroom to find that some or part of my hair is SOOOO DRYYYY, it looks like I didn't even try. 
My hair is damp, but dry enough, leave for work, sitting in a meeting, water starts dripping down the back of my neck.  Off to the bathroom to get some paper towels.
My hair is again damp, looks fine in my mirror at home, get to driving to work, look in the car mirror (where you can see everything even those tiny hairs you thought you waxed), I can see little patches of white product. But worse, get to work, grab my two mirrors to see the back of my hair where it's twisted up in a clip, white product everywhere just sitting on my hair. Need to remember to look at the back at home.  Again, off to the bathroom to grab paper towels to blot the rest of the product.
I try to dry it a little bit to avoid the last two, or leave it in a towel a bit-same thing. Is anyone else having these problems? Any tips? Any other embarrassing little mishaps due to your low porosity?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2012)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];15840455]I've noticed three embarrassing hair occurrences that I attribute to my low porosity. First, let me say that my hair is so dry, I pretty much have to re-wet/moisturize every single morning. Three things that happen as a result:
> 
> 
> My hair looks pretty good at home, still damp, get to work, some time during the day I go to the restroom to find that some or part of my hair is SOOOO DRYYYY, it looks like I didn't even try.
> ...


 
On this mishap days what are you putting on your hair that is making it damp?

And what product are you using when you have the white beads?


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> On this mishap days what are you putting on your hair that is making it damp?
> 
> And what product are you using when you have the white beads?


 
faithVA: Just wetting it with water and applying pretty much any product I ever use.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> @faithVA: Just wetting it with water and applying pretty much any product I ever use.


 
If you are wetting it with water but not locking it in well with the products afterwards, then yes I can see your hair being dry. If the water isn't sealed in properly then its going to evaporate and soon as the air hits it.

It sounds like your product combinations are fighting each other. Perhaps you are using something with cones or waxes that is causing the water to sit on the surface and just roll off. 


Without your sharing products, can't say for sure. Because the products you use and the sequence you use them make a big difference.

The white beads are just from the product not absorbing into your hair. It's either too heavy a product, like something with shea butter. Or its a product being applied over something heavy so it can't soak in. 

I've not had the first two because I rarely apply water to my hair after wash day. The 3rd one I've had. But once I realized why it was happening, I cut thick products with oil.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2012)

i think i am on my 3rd or fourth wash since my touchup and my hair is still doing pretty well with my new reggie and product combo.  i used the CON Argan Oil shampoo and the Suave Almond and Shea/jojoba oil to dc with.  i am sitting under my soft bonnet with the dc now.  i am going to roller set and then flat iron my roots.  using the leave-in, a watery/creamy moisturizer, then an oil is really helping my hair to stay soft and hydrated.  plus i think dc'ing after washing is helping too.  dc'ing on dry hair wasn't cutting it for me.  plus having a shampoo with a lot of slip allows me to not have to prepoo anymore.  so i have two shampoos now that i really like and one conditioner that seems to be doing the trick.  i will spend my money on Aveda conditioner though one of these days.

it would have been nice to figure this out when i was natural.  i was trying my best to stay away from certain commercial products and use a bunch of creams that were just sitting on my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2012)

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];15842019]i think i am on my 3rd or fourth wash since my touchup and my hair is still doing pretty well with my new reggie and product combo. i used the CON Argan Oil shampoo and the Suave Almond and Shea/jojoba oil to dc with. i am sitting under my soft bonnet with the dc now. i am going to roller set and then flat iron my roots. using the leave-in, a watery/creamy moisturizer, then an oil is really helping my hair to stay soft and hydrated. plus i think dc'ing after washing is helping too. dc'ing on dry hair wasn't cutting it for me. plus having a shampoo with a lot of slip allows me to not have to prepoo anymore. so i have two shampoos now that i really like and one conditioner that seems to be doing the trick. i will spend my money on Aveda conditioner though one of these days.
> 
> it would have been nice to figure this out when i was natural. i was trying my best to stay away from certain commercial products and use a bunch of creams that were just sitting on my hair.


 
I am glad you are working things out. It sounds like you are developing a susccessful regi.


----------



## mg1979 (May 1, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> If you are wetting it with water but not locking it in well with the products afterwards, then yes I can see your hair being dry. If the water isn't sealed in properly then its going to evaporate and soon as the air hits it.
> 
> It sounds like your product combinations are fighting each other. Perhaps you are using something with cones or waxes that is causing the water to sit on the surface and just roll off.
> 
> ...



Hmm...I read back through your posts in this thread. Are you just re-moisturizing with the AVJ + glycerin mix every morning without misting with water? 

I cut down oils per my hair analysis recommendations, they were just sitting on my hair too. If the product is too thick, I would add distilled water before & now glycerin since this thread started. 

Like I said it seems like any product I use, but to name some Shea Moisture, Giovanni 50:50, GVP balm, and this week trying Curls. I've tried as is, with oil added, with water added, & with glycerin added. There are others but I can't think of what they are off the top of my head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2012)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];15843499]Hmm...I read back through your posts in this thread. Are you just re-moisturizing with the AVJ + glycerin mix every morning without misting with water?
> 
> I cut down oils per my hair analysis recommendations, they were just sitting on my hair too. If the product is too thick, I would add distilled water before & now glycerin since this thread started.
> 
> ...


 
Yes I just spray with the AVG/glycerin. You can mix water with glycerin. But I rarely just spray water on my hair. It just has never worked. My hair always comes out drier for some reason.

I understand cutting out oils. If you do think of using oils, start with something like sunflower or grapeseed oil. They are light and tend to absorb well. And you only want to use a small amount per section.

And all of the products you mentioned sound very heavy. If you can put them on your hand and they don't slide or run, they are probably too heavy. You want to start paying attention to the first 3 ingredients. If its a butter, its going to be heavy. Waxes may be too much.

I can use the Shea Moisture Smoothie but for 8 oz of smoothie I have to add 8 oz of oil . The particles in a lot of the conditioners, butters and creams are too large for our cuticles to absorb.


----------



## mg1979 (May 1, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Yes I just spray with the AVG/glycerin. You can mix water with glycerin. But I rarely just spray water on my hair. It just has never worked. My hair always comes out drier for some reason.
> 
> I understand cutting out oils. If you do think of using oils, start with something like sunflower or grapeseed oil. They are light and tend to absorb well. And you only want to use a small amount per section.
> 
> ...


 
faithVA: Thanks, particularly on the bolded...I never really would've thought of it that way. What brand of AVG are you using? Is it one that you have to refrigerate?


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2012)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];15847915]@faithVA: Thanks, particularly on the bolded...I never really would've thought of it that way. What brand of AVG are you using? Is it one that you have to refrigerate?


 
It's probably Lily of the Desert. I believe all true AVJ/AVG says to refrigerate. If it does say it has to be refrigerated, then it probably has other ingredients in it.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2012)

I am moisturizing my hair with Sta Sof Fro this week. I am in box braids. So far so good. It feels softer. I will know more when I take my braids out.


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2012)

Not sure I would repeat this next week but its working for now. I did the following in my box braids on Saturday.

DCd with AO WC under plastic cap for 1 hr +.
Rinsed with warm water.
Moisturized with TW Mist Bodifier and baggied for 30 minutes
Reapplied TW Mist Bodifier

Took out each braid, moisturized with Mist Bodier, SM Yucca Leave-in.

Twisted with KCCC and sealed ends with shea butter.

My hair was soft and moisturized the next day. I put TW Mist Bodifier in my hands before grouping my twists into bantu knots. 

The moisture has stayed with my hair so I will try some variation of this next wash day. I may skip the KCCC.


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 7, 2012)

I doubt this has anything to do with low porosity, but I've noticed my hair feels more...awesome when I DC before washing. Lately I've been spritzing my hair and applying cheap conditioner to detangle and put my hair into twists to keep it sectioned. Then I take the twists out one by one and apply a nice amount of deep conditioner. If I plan to DC overnight I'll re-twist, but if I'm not then my hair's already nice and detangled and I just hop in the shower or go to the sink and co-wash my scalp. Then I proceed to add my leave-in and sealant: ta-da! Funny how a change of order can make a difference!


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> I doubt this has anything to do with low porosity, but I've noticed my hair feels more...awesome when I DC before washing. Lately I've been spritzing my hair and applying cheap conditioner to detangle and put my hair into twists to keep it sectioned. Then I take the twists out one by one and apply a nice amount of deep conditioner. If I plan to DC overnight I'll re-twist, but if I'm not then my hair's already nice and detangled and I just hop in the shower or go to the sink and co-wash my scalp. Then I proceed to add my leave-in and sealant: ta-da! Funny how a change of order can make a difference!


 
Thanks for sharing that MaraWithLove. Others have had this same experience. I wonder why  DCing first makes a difference. Maybe it helps other products absorb better. hmm. I will try this one day soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

Ladies let's talk protein. We were talking about low porosity and Aubrey Organics GBP in one of the other threads. I have not had any success using any type of protein treatment or conditioner even the mild ones. 

We each have different levels of protein sensitivity. I know some hair loves protein and some not so much. My hair gets quite angry with me when I try it.

What has worked for you ladies?

And what has not worked?

divachyk and judy4all, please remind me which protein products you were able to use successfully? tia


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

So far I have not found anything to work for me. It is both a product problem and a frequency problem.

HydraThermal Naturals  - too much protein for me. 

Aphogee 2 minute - Caused my hair to shed more than it did before. Didn't think this was possible.

AO GPB - caused my hair to feel wiry and brittle. Lost an inch of my ends and dried my ends out horribly. 

I have 3 bottles of the AO GPB  I may try this again but maybe 1x every other month for the 10/15 minutes they say.


----------



## JudithO (May 16, 2012)

@faithVA

Shescentit Okra
Aphogee 2 minute
plain yogurt n olive oil
Giovanni SAS


----------



## divachyk (May 16, 2012)

faithVA and all, I use protein as directed. I don't let it stay on for periods longer than what's recommended on the bottle. 

I can use the following in moderation without issues:
SSI Okra
Ion Effective Care
Joico Kpak

I didn't have luck with:
Aphogee 2 minute
Aphogee 2 Step


----------



## mg1979 (May 16, 2012)

faithVA: I'm like you. It seems I can't do protein at all without my hair getting angry. I usually avoid anything with protein unless it's at the lower end of the ingredient list and if it's silk protein. It seems like so much stuff has protein or something else I avoid like silicones.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (May 16, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @faithVA have you tried various types of protein? Could you be sensitive to a particular type? Have you tried SAA or the silk dreams line. @divachyk any thoughts as well. I believe I am low porosity so I would appreciate your input.


 
mamaore, I don't make it a habit of testing out a variety of protein based products since low porosity hair tends to dislike frequent use of protein from what I've experienced and read. I feel it's a waste of money and progress to try out various proteins to find my hair may not like it. 

I like using things that fall into the reconstructor category (lighter protein products) rather than doing deep protein treatments. My hair seems to do ok when using protein infrequently and in small doses.

I have tried products with SAA but not SAA directly. I like the Silk Dreams Line but haven't used a protein product from that line if I remember correctly.

I posted above what products my hair does good with. I try to use protein once a month. I find that I can wash with Joico Kpak shampoo frequently and do ok. 

My hair does great with Kenra conditioner and it has wheat protein. Otherwise, I haven't analyzed proteins to a close enough degree to know which my hair likes or likes.

I tried the GPB the other day and didn't like how my hair felt at first but 24 hours later, it feel soft but strong. I'm not yet claiming this a must have item because I hated how my hair felt while air drying. I prefer my hair to feel fabulous at go, not 24 hours later.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the protein answers ladies. That was helpful. I may just stick to the yogurt and oil. I have tried it once and don't remember it causing an issue.


----------



## Ogoma (May 16, 2012)

I have found I can incorporate a light protein 1x a week as a rinse out as well as henna every 4-6 weeks. I believe I am able to do this because I co-wash with moisture-heavy conditioners almost daily. I never leave protein conditioners on for longer than 5 or so minutes in the shower and don't steam/deep condition with protein. This regimen has kept my hair in the right balance.

My hair is both low porosity and medium-coarse.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 16, 2012)

I think I may have low porosity. I've never done a strand test, but I have many of the symptoms.

-my hair takes a long time to get wet, even in the shower
-it also takes an extremely long time to dry - days
-product sitting on top of my hair - shea butter didn't work for me for this reason, it sat on my hair and made it sooooo greasy. 
-extreme dryness - having to refresh my hair multiple times a day to keep it from feeling crispy

The only thing that I can't relate to is the relaxer part. My relaxers always took and my hair got bone straight with no problems - this part made me wonder if I'm not really LoPo?

Anyway, what worked for me to combat the dryness was using more water and water based products instead of oil based. I cut out any oil at all until recently, and now I use oil by adding it to my water based leave in, or using very small amounts on wet or damp hair. When I first went natural I would add water to any product I bought - conditioner, moisturizer, etc. - everything got diluted with water. I still dilute my conditioner, but I don't really use commercial moisturizers anymore.

My hair doesn't like protein, so I only use an egg added to my conditioner and follow with a moisturizing DC. I've also used yogurt and that worked fine as well. For me food is safer than commercial protein treatments.

mg1979 - I can totally relate to your post, especially the part about thinking your hair is dry and then having water running down your neck later. I solve this problem by leaving my towel on longer and trying to absorb as much moisture as I can before styling. You can also use a diffuser if you have time, but I usually don't.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

[USER=174670 said:
			
		

> FoxxyLocs[/USER];15955491]I think I may have low porosity. I've never done a strand test, but I have many of the symptoms.
> 
> -my hair takes a long time to get wet, even in the shower
> -it also takes an extremely long time to dry - days
> ...


 
You don't have to have every symptom to be low porosity. Even within the label low porosity we all have different levels of porosity which impacts our results. 

For example I have the issue with the relaxers, but it doesn't take that long for my hair to get wet. And if my hair is loose it doesn't really take that long to dry. But we share commonality on products sitting on the hair, water based over oil based, etc.

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I have found I can incorporate a light protein 1x a week as a rinse out as well as henna every 4-6 weeks. I believe I am able to do this because I co-wash with moisture-heavy conditioners almost daily. I never leave protein conditioners on for longer than 5 or so minutes in the shower and don't steam/deep condition with protein. This regimen has kept my hair in the right balance.
> 
> My hair is both low porosity and medium-coarse.


 
Thanks Ogoma. I may try this with the GBP of putting it on in the shower, showering and then rinsing it out. And I think you are correct about cowashing helping you with the protein.


----------



## divachyk (May 16, 2012)

Which protein are you using Ogoma


----------



## Ogoma (May 16, 2012)

divachyk

I am using up my stash so I have used a number of them that have worked: AO GBP, CJ Beauticurls Strengthening, Live Clean Bali, and some other drugstore brands. They are all very light. I also use Darcy's Botanical Pumpkin Seed Conditioner, CJ Deep Fix, and Kyra's Conditioner because they act as protein conditioners (more strengthening) for my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2012)

I'm not doing much right now. I am trying the CG method so for the most part just using conditioner in my hair. My hair feels moisturized the day after with just the conditioner but I have a long way to go before I can say whether this really works for me. I am just starting my second week so will keep you posted.


----------



## divachyk (May 23, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> I read so much conflicting stuff about porosity that I paid for the Live Curly Live Free/Curl Wizard hair analysis to be sure. I don't know enough about high porosity to say why your description would not be high porosity, but it sounds like low porosity to me because of the underlined parts above. Basically the hair is so tightly compact that nothing is getting in: water, moisturizer, conditioner, relaxer. When I was relaxed, my scalp burned before the relaxer ever took.
> 
> One thing I noticed inconsistent characteristics regarding low porosity is on whether or not the hair dries fast or takes forever to dry. This is what I noticed and may be why people say different things. If I have product in my hair, it takes FOREVER TO DRY. But if there is no product in my hair, it dries WAY TOO FAST.


mg1979, my hair responds in the same manner regarding quick to dry without product but takes forever with product. I still say that I'm low porosity because my hair repels water. I attribute the fast drying to my hair never really being wet from the get go. The taking longer to dry with product, I attribute to my hair clumping together after applying product. So now, I separate the strands through finger combing continuously while air drying.


----------



## faithVA (May 23, 2012)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];15776305]I read so much conflicting stuff about porosity that I paid for the Live Curly Live Free/Curl Wizard hair analysis to be sure. I don't know enough about high porosity to say why your description would not be high porosity, but it sounds like low porosity to me because of the underlined parts above. Basically the hair is so tightly compact that nothing is getting in: water, moisturizer, conditioner, relaxer. When I was relaxed, my scalp burned before the relaxer ever took.
> 
> One thing I noticed inconsistent characteristics regarding low porosity is on whether or not the hair dries fast or takes forever to dry. This is what I noticed and may be why people say different things. If I have product in my hair, it takes FOREVER TO DRY. But if there is no product in my hair, it dries WAY TOO FAST.


 
What type of details did your hair analysis give you? Did you find it helpful?


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 24, 2012)

suns4i6e said:


> @mg1979, I have very low porosity hair (it even takes a moment to get 'wet' with water). I have consistently added baking soda to my conditioners for years now, maybe three or so. I find it's the only thing that really lifts the cuticle adequately enough to allow for penetrating moisture. That is how i deep condition. To date, I have had NO ill effects. However, this is just one curly's experience. I know there are many low-po heads that do not care for the alkaline nature of baking soda. Maybe try it and see how your hair responds.


 @suns4i6e So the baking soda does not dry your hair at all?...do you have to follow up with ACV or extra condish or anything or can i go about "as planned".....i really wanna try this  ....my hair doesnt absorb anything!


----------



## suns4i6e (May 24, 2012)

LightEyedMami, it does not make my hair dry at ALL...not one little bit. I never follow with ACV. That will make it as dry as the Sahara. I know traditionally BS opens the cuticle and ACV closes it, but as we hear so often, every head is different and mine loves BS, hates ACV.

After I rinse my BS, conditioner mixture I do another quick conditioner rinse to ensure all remnants are gone and then proceed as usual (i.e. leave in, styler). Works brilliantly for my hair.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 24, 2012)

suns4i6e said:


> @LightEyedMami, it does not make my hair dry at ALL...not one little bit. I never follow with ACV. That will make it as dry as the Sahara. I know traditionally BS opens the cuticle and ACV closes it, but as we hear so often, every head is different and mine loves BS, hates ACV.
> 
> After I rinse my BS, conditioner mixture I do another quick conditioner rinse to ensure all remnants are gone and then proceed as usual (i.e. leave in, styler). Works brilliantly for my hair.


 Just had to say that i went to the gym today, and when i got home i tried the baking soda mixed into my heated deep condtioner, i just washed my hair and for the first time in in like forever it feels GREAT!....I freakin LOVE YOU!!!! and if you were here in person i would kiss you, NO seriously i would! ....... Heres to you @suns4i6e :Rose::heart2: ( i will condition like this from now on)


----------



## mg1979 (May 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What type of details did your hair analysis give you? Did you find it helpful?



Here is the thread where I shared some of the info:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=566979. It was useful to me to know for sure if I was low or high porosity because I was so confused before. Then I was able to understand why my hair was always dry & how to think about my hair. I don't think anyone should purchase an analysis expecting it to solve all of their problems though because it won't.


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2012)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];16011583]Here is the thread where I shared some of the info:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=566979. It was useful to me to know for sure if I was low or high porosity because I was so confused before. Then I was able to understand why my hair was always dry & how to think about my hair. I don't think anyone should purchase an analysis expecting it to solve all of their problems though because it won't.


 
Thanks that was helpful.


----------



## mg1979 (May 25, 2012)

mg1979 said:
			
		

> Thanks for this! I've been thinking about starting a low porosity support thread, but I've never started a support thread before.
> 
> Share your hair background:
> Last relaxer 3 years ago. When I did relax, it never took. Not sure what else to say here.
> ...



Update on something that does not work for me: Oyin Pudding & Oyin Hair Dew. I needed to use up my stash. I knew when I saw the consistency it was too thick. I tried mixing some with distilled water & it was still to heavy & oily. I tried mixing the rest of the Hair Dew with aloe, but something in it didn't mix well. Just made it clumpy. Had to throw it away.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2012)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];16018309]Update on something that does not work for me: Oyin Pudding & Oyin Hair Dew. I needed to use up my stash. I knew when I saw the consistency it was too thick. I tried mixing some with distilled water & it was still to heavy & oily. I tried mixing the rest of the Hair Dew with aloe, but something in it didn't mix well. Just made it clumpy. Had to throw it away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Sometimes when things are too thick, you can break them down with some sunflower/grapeseed oil. It doesn't seem like it would work but quite often it does. Worth a try next time before throwing things out.

Anything that contains shea butter or butters, I break down with a very light oil and my hair seems to work better with it.


----------



## suns4i6e (May 25, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Just had to say that i went to the gym today, and when i got home i tried the baking soda mixed into my heated deep condtioner, i just washed my hair and for the first time in in like forever it feels GREAT!....I freakin LOVE YOU!!!! and if you were here in person i would kiss you, NO seriously i would! ....... Heres to you @suns4i6e :Rose::heart2: ( i will condition like this from now on)


 

Awwww sweetie thank you and I am so excited for you. I KNOW how good it feels to find something that works. 

NOW, let me do my due diligence and advise you to really watch carefully how your hair responds over time. I can't tell you how many people look at me in horror when i tell them I don't use ACV and I use baking soda weekly. What may seem like a God send initially can have different cumulative results for different heads. All I can say with assuredness is that it has worked for me long term and I hope it does for you as well, but monitor your results closely.


----------



## divachyk (May 25, 2012)

How much baking soda do you use per conditioning session suns4i6e?


----------



## suns4i6e (May 25, 2012)

divachyk, it's hard for me to gauge because i do not measure, but i'd say probably about a teaspoon, maybe a pinch more or less.


----------



## divachyk (May 25, 2012)

Ladies, please show my protein thread some love. TIA!


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, please show my protein thread some love. TIA!


 
Yes we need the link because I see the word protein and just go in the opposite direction  I will check it out.


----------



## divachyk (May 25, 2012)

faithVA

I placed the link in my post -- but here it goes:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16019225#post16019225


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I placed the link in my post -- but here it goes:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16019225#post16019225


 

Sorry my last post was confusing. I did see the link in your post. Ima get some coffee so I can type clearer sentences.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 26, 2012)

suns4i6e said:


> Awwww sweetie thank you and I am so excited for you. I KNOW how good it feels to find something that works.
> 
> NOW, let me do my due diligence and advise you to really watch carefully how your hair responds over time. I can't tell you how many people look at me in horror when i tell them I don't use ACV and I use baking soda weekly. What may seem like a God send initially can have different cumulative results for different heads. All I can say with assuredness is that it has worked for me long term and I hope it does for you as well, but monitor your results closely.


[USER] suns4i6e[/USER], I will, i just use a small sprinkle and it seems to work, i used it again today ....My hair is still dry though (although less dry with the BS)...Do you have a suggestion for a leave in conditioner? i have been using butters (which is my problem i think)


----------



## divachyk (May 26, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> suns4i6e, I will, i just use a small sprinkle and it seems to work, i used it again today ....My hair is still dry though (although less dry with the BS)...Do you have a suggestion for a leave in conditioner? i have been using butters (which is my problem i think)


LightEyedMami, you didn't ask me but I'm chiming in -- do you air dry or roller set?


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 27, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @LightEyedMami, you didn't ask me but I'm chiming in -- do you air dry or roller set?


 

divachyk I airdry, i have never roller setted before. I do have a small hooded dryer collecting dust at my moms house though.


----------



## divachyk (May 27, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> @divachyk I airdry, i have never roller setted before. I do have a small hooded dryer collecting dust at my moms house though.


LightEyedMami
The best method for moisturizing while air drying that I've found is to use a leave in, moisturizer then seal. My choices for LI are Bee Mine Hair Milk or Pura Moisture Milk. Moisturizer: Bee Mine Luscious. Sealer: Any oil that I'm liking at that moment. Layering the products give me added moisture.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @LightEyedMami
> The best method for moisturizing while air drying that I've found is to use a leave in, moisturizer then seal. My choices for LI are Bee Mine Hair Milk or Pura Moisture Milk. Moisturizer: Bee Mine Luscious. Sealer: Any oil that I'm liking at that moment. Layering the products give me added moisture.


 
I agree with layering the products. What I have also found that helps, is to put on my leave-in/moisturizer and sit under my heat cap for 20 to 30 minutes. It absorbs right into my hair. I then reapply my leave-in/moisturizer. My hair is very dry so doubling up and using heat helps quite a bit.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 27, 2012)

Thanks soo much to the both of you, i will layer my products from now on.divachyk .....Can i get the bee mine in store, or should i just order them?


----------



## divachyk (May 27, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Thanks soo much to the both of you, i will layer my products from now [email protected]divachyk .....Can i get the bee mine in store, or should i just order them?


LightEyedMami, it's online only best I know. I order mine online. You might be able to get good results with other products but Bee Mine has done me right.


----------



## guitan25 (May 27, 2012)

The best thing I have found for my low porosity 4a/b hair is to stop using shampoo, including non sulfate ones, matter of fact, anything that lathers leaves my hair dry and unwilling to absorb products or accept moisture.

I have switched to cleansing conditioners (wen) and this has saved my life.

I don't post much but hope this helps someone.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

guitan25 said:


> The best thing I have found for my low porosity 4a/b hair is to stop using shampoo, including non sulfate ones, matter of fact, anything that lathers leaves my hair dry and unwilling to absorb products or accept moisture.
> 
> I have switched to cleansing conditioners (wen) and this has saved my life.
> 
> I don't post much but hope this helps someone.


 

I agree with this too. This must be my agreement day 

When I do wash I wash with my mudwash. It cleanses my scalp well and my hair feels the most hydrated when I use it. I only use it 1x a month currently.


----------



## mg1979 (May 28, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I agree with this too. This must be my agreement day
> 
> When I do wash I wash with my mudwash. It cleanses my scalp well and my hair feels the most hydrated when I use it. I only use it 1x a month currently.


 
faithVA: Forgive me if you've said earlier in this thread...which mudwash do you use? I assume it's Terressentials, but I see it has certain recommendations for different hair types.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];16039339]@faithVA: Forgive me if you've said earlier in this thread...which mudwash do you use? I assume it's Terressentials, but I see it has certain recommendations for different hair types.


 
I do use the Terresentials. I use the lemon. I have tried the lavender but it tangles my hair. The lemon leaves my hair nice and soft. My hair is 4b, very tightly curled, medium density, low porosity, SL. If that helps any.


----------



## divachyk (May 28, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Well, I posted this in the high porosity thread, but I was told I sound more like low porosity.  What do you all think?  Here's my post:
> 
> *Describe your hair? *thick strands, densely spread
> 
> ...



virtuenow, in another thread you posted you have characteristics of both low and high. What are the conflicting characteristics?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 28, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I agree with this too. This must be my agreement day
> 
> When I do wash I wash with my mudwash. It cleanses my scalp well and my hair feels the most hydrated when I use it. I only use it 1x a month currently.



So, you only wash/cleanse once per month? Do you cowash between mud washes?
Did you use acv before the mudwash?
I tried the Terressentials mud wash LCL and it cleaned my scalp but my hair wasn't really soft. Iono...


----------



## virtuenow (May 28, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @virtuenow, in another thread you posted you have characteristics of both low and high. What are the conflicting characteristics?



divachyk Lets see, I thought there were  a lot, but I don't see them, hmmm.  Only two: When I rub down the length of a strand, the ends are rough (on the front part of my hair which needs a good trimming).  My hair used to dry as hard as a rock and the strands would fuse together.  I know high porosity has the cuticle raised and the strands "catch" together.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 28, 2012)

i see i need sulfate shampoos, but i am relaxed.  i need to remove as much buildup.  i do use a sulfate and non sulfate.  the non sulfate creates slips and coats my hair a little.  the sulfate acts as a mild clarifying shampoo to me.


----------



## LightEyedMami (May 28, 2012)

Now i get build up quickly so using no shampoo is a no-no for me, i use Giovonni shampoo and i always feel clean and not overally stripped....i just wish i could find the perfect leave-in...i want to order the bee mine soon but its $26, and im a typical college student so money is tight!!....in the meantime i will water down my giovonni 50/50 condish and see how that does...I currently have build up from the MN i have been using so i need to clarify this week


----------



## divachyk (May 28, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> @divachyk Lets see, I thought there were  a lot, but I don't see them, hmmm.  Only two: When I rub down the length of a strand, the ends are rough (on the front part of my hair which needs a good trimming).  My hair used to dry as hard as a rock and the strands would fuse together.  I know high porosity has the cuticle raised and the strands "catch" together.


@virtuenow, could it be the hair is rough because you are in need of a trim? My ends feel rough when they are not properly moisturized and/or after air drying. My air dried hair takes on a different texture than my heat styled / roller set hair. My hair snags at the ends as well when I'm due for a trim or when there are some split ends that require S&D. Have you tried the wet strand test where you take a clean piece of hair and place in a cup of water to see if it floats or sinks? If so, did yours sink or float? Mine floated for days which is a sign of low porosity hair. Hair that sinks to the bottom indicates it is high porosity. It's not uncommon, as you may know, to have high and low porosity strands. I wet strand tested today and one of my strands had portions that were both high and low. A part of the strand floated while the other part sunk to the bottom. I wet strand test periodically to ensure my hair's porosity has not changed. All and all, I still remain low porosity.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

[USER=20656 said:
			
		

> blackeyes31626[/USER];16043143]So, you only wash/cleanse once per month? Do you cowash between mud washes?
> Did you use acv before the mudwash?
> I tried the Terressentials mud wash LCL and it cleaned my scalp but my hair wasn't really soft. Iono...


 
Didn't know you asked me a question. Sorry!

Yes, I only cleanse once a month. My hair stays dry so I don't cleanse it too often. 

I am doing the CG method right now, so I am cowashing 3x a week. I don't do ACV because it closes the cuticles and my cuticles don't need any help closing  I have tried ACV before and after, but it isn't something I like to work with. 

I was using shampoo prior to the mudwash. I did the 7 day detox and my hair felt much better. I find that after, my hair accepts product much better.

I wouldn't say that I have soft hair no matter what I do. The only time my hair really feels soft is when I use something with glycerin. The mudwash works for me. I can typically water rinse my scalp or cowash and get it clean. Most things don't really stick to my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];16043453]divachyk Lets see, I thought there were a lot, but I don't see them, hmmm. Only two: When I rub down the length of a strand, the ends are rough (on the front part of my hair which needs a good trimming). My hair used to dry as hard as a rock and the strands would fuse together. *I know high porosity has the cuticle raised and the strands "catch" together.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I have both of those characteristics. My hair feels smooth only when heat or warm water is applied to it. As soon as it cools off it feels rough. And my strands fuse together nicely which is why I have SSK city.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

You can have low porosity hair with highly porous ends because they are old and weathered. 

This is the case for my hair. I can not apply my shea butter blend to my strands, it will sit on my hair and not absorb. I can apply my shea butter blend to my ends every hour and you wouldn't be able to tell I ever applied anything to it.

I have not quite figured out how to keep my ends healthy. I am thinking that not being able to sufficiently keep my hair moisturized regularly is part of the reason my ends end up damaged and too porous. Just a theory.


----------



## virtuenow (May 28, 2012)

faithVA said:


> @[URL=&quot;http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=10150&quot; said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];16045943]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## divachyk (May 29, 2012)

virtuenow, my low porosity hair dislikes an abundance of protein. I read Sista's article and that helped me. I think my hair fused together because of unhealthy ends.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];16046647]@virtuenow, my low porosity hair dislikes an abundance of protein. I read Sista's article and that helped me. I think my hair fused together because of unhealthy ends.


 
Since coconut oil tends to act like a protein on some hair, do you think it would be enough to do a prepoo or hot oil treatment with coconut oil instead of using some other type of protein?  I was just thinking this morning. 


It's a shame. I have a whole container of coconut oil that I'm afraid of


----------



## *Frisky* (May 29, 2012)

guitan25 said:


> The best thing I have found for my low porosity 4a/b hair is to stop using shampoo, including non sulfate ones, matter of fact, anything that lathers leaves my hair dry and unwilling to absorb products or accept moisture.
> 
> I have switched to cleansing conditioners (wen) and this has saved my life.
> 
> I don't post much but hope this helps someone.




I believe this has helped my hair as well along with the CG method. I have used Oyin's shampoo bar a couple of times cause I felt liked I needed a little extra cleansing but my hair didn't feel stripped or dry afterwards.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

I think I am going to try straight moisture for the next 5 weeks. I think I may have been sabotaging my hair without realizing it.
1. I did a prepoo with coconut oil
2. I was applying henna each month
3. I was using AO GPB regularly
4. I was conditioning with growth and strength conditioners.

For the next 5 weeks I am going to use my mudwash, Tresemme Naturals and AO WC or AO Blue Chamomile (if I can get a bottle). I will only seal with grapeseed or sunflower seed oils. I will use castor oil only on my scalp. And I will use Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in. I need to look at my moisturizers and see what proteins are in those to see what I am going to use.

I think it is too late for my ends. So I did a search and destroy to remove the SSKs. And I will moisturize and seal those regularly until its time to dust at the end of June. 

Let's see if I can turn my hair around.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I think I am going to try straight moisture for the next 5 weeks. I think I may have been sabotaging my hair without realizing it.
> 1. I did a prepoo with coconut oil
> 2. I was applying henna each month
> 3. I was using AO GPB regularly
> ...



I know I destroyed my hair with henna but that was when I was relaxed. I think if you are doing henna and using the GPB on a regular bases that may have been too much protein/strengthening. Even though I have cut out cones I am still leary about using products with protein like EcoStyler. I do need protein but maybe only once a month.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I know I destroyed my hair with henna but that was when I was relaxed. I think if you are doing henna and using the GPB on a regular bases that may have been too much protein/strengthening. Even though I have cut out cones I am still leary about using products with protein like EcoStyler. I do need protein but maybe only once a month.


 
I was using henna to cover my grays so I was using that every 4 to 6 weeks. The GPB I didn't use that often but I don't think if I was going to henna that I needed to add anything else that acted like a protein. 

I don't even think I need protein 1x a month. So I am going to stay away from anything protein or protein like in June to see what my hair does. I will evaluate it at the end of June. 

I will see and update at the end of June.


----------



## divachyk (May 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Since coconut oil tends to act like a protein on some hair, do you think it would be enough to do a prepoo or hot oil treatment with coconut oil instead of using some other type of protein?  I was just thinking this morning.
> 
> 
> It's a shame. I have a whole container of coconut oil that I'm afraid of


faithVA, I'm unsure. I say give it a fair chance to see if you're hair responds well. I use a twofold method to determine when to protein treat: the wet strand test & increase in breakage. I use protein once every month to two months. Not often at all.


----------



## Ogoma (May 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> For the next 5 weeks I am going to use my mudwash, Tresemme Naturals and AO WC or AO Blue Chamomile (if I can get a bottle).



I am always confused about AO conditioners. Would the coconut fatty alcohol (or something to that effect) in almost all their conditioners be considered a protein?


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];16050579]I am always confused about AO conditioners. Would the coconut fatty alcohol (or something to that effect) in almost all their conditioners be considered a protein?


 
From what I have read on the board most of the AO conditioners does have some protein in them but not a lot. The new formulas list the ingredients in the base now. I'm not sure what they are right off hand.

The AO conditioners so far are the only ones that seem to moisturize my hair at all which is why I have been sticking with them. When I finish the White Camellia I will replace it with the Blue Chamomile which is purposed for hydrating. 

I don't have a replacement DC yet.

The WC ingredients are

Aqua, aloe barbadensis (aloe) leaf juice*, myristyl alcohol, camellia japonica seed oil*, triticum vulgare (wheat) germ oil, alcohol denat. (38b, lavender*), pelargonium graveolens (geranium) flower oil*, glycerin, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf oil*, citrus grandis (grapefruit) extract, salvia officinalis (sage) oil*, tocopheryl acetate, foeniculum vulgare (fennel) fruit extract, humulus lupulus (hops) extract, melissa officinalis (balm mint) leaf extract, chamomilla recutita (matricaria) extract, glycine soja (soybean) oil, daucus carota sativa (carrot) root extract, beta-carotene, hamamelis virginiana (witch hazel) water, ascorbic acid.

I don't know what in there would be a protein.


----------



## Ogoma (May 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> From what I have read on the board most of the AO conditioners does have some protein in them but not a lot. The new formulas list the ingredients in the base now. I'm not sure what they are right off hand.
> 
> The AO conditioners so far are the only ones that seem to moisturize my hair at all which is why I have been sticking with them. When I finish the White Camellia I will replace it with the Blue Chamomile which is purposed for hydrating.
> 
> ...



I am also confused what would be protein in here, but maybe the two bolded? I guess times like this your approach is perfect - just listen to the hair .


----------



## Blairx0 (May 29, 2012)

Hi ladies.

I know I don't post in here, but I am convienced my hair is low po. I was wondering how long does your hair take to sure dry? I think my hair takes about a day and half minus a few hours in extreme heat. I just hope I'm not the only one.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I know I don't post in here, but I am convienced my hair is low po. I was wondering how long does your hair take to sure dry? I think my hair takes about a day and half minus a few hours in extreme heat. I just hope I'm not the only one.


 
I've never actually timed it. It is at least 24 hours but that is when it is put up. I have never let my hair dry when its loose. I think it would dry faster that way but then I would shrink a lot.


----------



## mg1979 (May 29, 2012)

Have any of you tried Curly Kinks yet? http://curlykinks.com/ This may be my next purchase after I use up my stash. A lo po on another site said it works for her, but I don't want to get my hopes up...


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> Have any of you tried Curly Kinks yet? http://curlykinks.com/ This may be my next purchase after I use up my stash. A lo po on another site said it works for her, but I don't want to get my hopes up...


 
No I haven't used this line. She's been working on it for quite a while. Maybe she will get it in a store near me or be at one of the hair shows


----------



## mg1979 (May 30, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> No I haven't used this line. She's been working on it for quite a while. Maybe she will get it in a store near me or be at one of the hair shows



A lot if the reviews compare it to Kinky Curly but that it's more moisturizing than Kinky Curly.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2012)

Picked up 2 bottles of AO Blue Chamomile. Getting in a good deep conditioning now. Later today, I will rinse and use Tresemme Naturals as my cowash and leave-in. Hoping I have some good moisture results.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2012)

faithVA

have you tried adding a little castile soap in your conditioner?  i am going to try it today or tomorrow.  i am just going to add a couple of drops.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> have you tried adding a little castile soap in your conditioner? i am going to try it today or tomorrow. i am just going to add a couple of drops.


 
Not to my conditioner but I did try shampooing with a diluted amount. Got a weird result I couldn't explain. Let me know how it goes.

After I tried the castille soap, I got scared and stop trying different things in my hair. I wanted to try the diluted baking soda wash or the baking soda in my conditioner but for right now I'm scared to try that too.  So I'm just using a heat cap because I feel safe.

I've had too many setbacks in my hair journey. I would like to have 90 days with nice hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Not to my conditioner but I did try shampooing with a diluted amount. Got a weird result I couldn't explain. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> After I tried the castille soap, I got scared and stop trying different things in my hair. I wanted to try the diluted baking soda wash or the baking soda in my conditioner but for right now I'm scared to try that too.  So I'm just using a heat cap because I feel safe.
> 
> I've had too many setbacks in my hair journey. I would like to have 90 days with nice hair.



you know i am in the same boat!  ok maybe i won't try it?   i will just stick to what has been working for the past 2 months!   30 more days to go!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 1, 2012)

faithVA

ok so i decided to bite the bullet and try the castile soap.  i added 4 drops (dr. bonners lavender) in a cup of conditioner (suave almond and shea) (not a full cup, just enough to cover all of my hair)  

well It Works!  it didn't make my hair hard or crunchy.  the conditioner i use is pretty thick, but it made it more creamy and easy to spread.  my new growth is pretty soft and my hair was easy to detangle.

this article i found motivated me even more to try it!

http://cushblog.com/2012/04/19/hydr...l-about-the-energy-baby-technically-speaking/

you gotta try it!  the water's fine!  Do it! Do it! Do it! 

i might do this twice a month  just to make sure i don't overload on moisturizing.  i'm relaxed, so i gotta take it easy.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 2, 2012)

Thx for the review shortdub78 - which castille soap are you using?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Thx for the review shortdub78 - which castille soap are you using?



dr.bonners lavender


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jun 2, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> dr.bonners lavender



+1

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jun 2, 2012)

I subbed to the ph balance thread a long time ago and decided to revisit it. I think it might be wise for us to monitor the ph of our products. I will make an effort to monitor so that I can see what ph my hair prefers. This might solve some of our mystery.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 2, 2012)

[USER] 
shortdub78
[/USER] I have been using baking soda with really good results, but now you got me wanting to try that castile soap 

-and  at "the water is fine"


----------



## divachyk (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone using Oyin juices with great success? No drying effects or sticky, gummy or tangly feeling to the hair?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 4, 2012)

Bumped a porosity thread in case you all have not visited it.

Question I presented there was, do you all deal with tangles with low porosity hair. I'm starting to question if my tangly head has to do with porosity? What about you all?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Bumped a porosity thread in case you all have not visited it.
> 
> Question I presented there was, do you all deal with tangles with low porosity hair. I'm starting to question if my tangly head has to do with porosity? What about you all?


 
Thanks. Don't know if I've seen this one or not. 

I'm natural and my hair doesn't really tangle. But my shrinkage is critical and my ends curl up and stick together. So my ends tangle and are ALWAYS raggedy but the rest of my hair not so much.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 4, 2012)

My ends clump together too faithVA. Most of my tangles are the line of demarcation though. I can easily seperate the clumped ends with pulling the hair apart.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2012)

My hair was dry when I was relaxed. It's always been dry as far as I know. But when I was relaxed it wasn't so hard to remoisturize and because it was straight it was easy for me to just put it up and away.

My hair never took well to relaxers. So they were left on a really long time to get my hair straight which eventually led to scalp damage and thinning. Rinses and henna don't take to my hair. Put them on and they start to fade day 3 and are pretty much gone in 2 weeks. My hair has done fine with permanent color though. But I remembered when I did get my hair colored, no matter what color they put in, within 2 weeks it always reverted to the same color; some type of coppery brown color 

There are very few conditioners my hair likes. Or other products actually. My hair likes sprays with glycerin. 

When relaxed I thought my hair was pretty tough. I didn't get a lot of splits or need a lot of trims. But as a natural head, my ends are always bushy. As soon as I trim the ends, the new ends feel bushy within 48 hours. At the rate I am going I am going to trim my hair back to a twa.

Unfortunately I am starting to hate my hair.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 4, 2012)

I attribute most of my tangles to my uneven hair.

I hate my hair too, for the same reasons. 

Do any of yall like TRESemme Naturals moisture conditioner? It has aloe and some people say that's like protein and can be drying. Iono But it's on sale so I might have to get some.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=20656" said:
			
		

> blackeyes31626[/URL];16097605]I attribute most of my tangles to my uneven hair.
> 
> I hate my hair too, for the same reasons.
> 
> Do any of yall like TRESemme Naturals moisture conditioner? It has aloe and some people say that's like protein and can be drying. Iono But it's on sale so I might have to get some.


 
You have a point here. The uneveness (sp?) of my hair is a problem. I would love to even it out. But for right now, its hard enough to style my hair at the length it is  

I am currently doing the CG method with the Tresemme Naturals. I actually like it. My hair feels softer. But it is too early to be conclusive.

If you do buy the Tresemme, there are two formulas. One formula has Isopropyl Alcohol near the bottom of the ingredient list. Don't get that one. It will seem drying.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've begun steaming and it seems to help with moisture retention. Using the LOC method also helps me, but my hair is still always thirsty. I use QB products and some other ladies here get 3-5 days of moisture...2 is about what I get before having to M&S. 

Initially I thought my hair was dehydrated because my body was and diet/water intake may still be a contributing factor, but I think porosity may be the culprit.  I think I will try a few drops Of castile soap in my conditioner and move to possibly shampooing only once a month...used to be weekly and now bi-weekly. I've discovered hair is just a pool of trial and error.

It's an uphill journey with my hair but I'm trying to stay positive. I like having the ladies here to provide support, suggestions, and hold me accountable.


----------



## mg1979 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well ladies, I may just make Kinky Curly Knot Today & Curling Custard part of my official regimen, which I've never actually had before. I had not used it since I transitioned & have been revisiting in the last month. My hair is finally starting to get moisturized, and it seems to get more moisturized the longer I use it. I haven't had this kind of progress with anything else. I'm actually in Vegas right now where it's extremely dry & my hair is still doing well. I know Kinky Curly doesn't work for everyone but it seems to work for me!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> Well ladies, I may just make Kinky Curly Knot Today & Curling Custard part of my official regimen, which I've never actually had before. I had not used it since I transitioned & have been revisiting in the last month. My hair is finally starting to get moisturized, and it seems to get more moisturized the longer I use it. I haven't had this kind of progress with anything else. I'm actually in Vegas right now where it's extremely dry & my hair is still doing well. I know Kinky Curly doesn't work for everyone but it seems to work for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i am glad it is working out for you!  you sure you have low porosity and not high?  because that stuff would just cause me to have more dryness.  it is full of aloe vera.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> Well ladies, I may just make Kinky Curly Knot Today & Curling Custard part of my official regimen, which I've never actually had before. I had not used it since I transitioned & have been revisiting in the last month. My hair is finally starting to get moisturized, and it seems to get more moisturized the longer I use it. I haven't had this kind of progress with anything else. I'm actually in Vegas right now where it's extremely dry & my hair is still doing well. I know Kinky Curly doesn't work for everyone but it seems to work for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thanks for sharing mg1979. Glad it is working out for you. I think it is interesting that your hair is becoming more moisturized as you use it.


----------



## mg1979 (Jun 5, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i am glad it is working out for you!  you sure you have low porosity and not high?  because that stuff would just cause me to have more dryness.  it is full of aloe vera.



I did the hair analysis plus I have all the characteristics of low porosity hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## suns4i6e (Jun 6, 2012)

mg1979, I have been using KCCC for years and it is my HG, go to styler!! Aloe agrees with my hair greatly. I'm glad it is also working for you.


----------



## mg1979 (Jun 6, 2012)

I think there is definitely a learning curve with knowing how much your hair needs, how wet your hair needs to be when you apply it, & the best way to let air dry without touching it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 6, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> I think there is definitely a learning curve with knowing how much your hair needs, how wet your hair needs to be when you apply it, & the best way to let air dry without touching it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I never figured it out with KCCC . But, I found the same with other stylers. If you are up to experimenting Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic is aloe juice based and I love it. I have used it on wet hair, damp hair, and dry hair (to slick back my hair) and it works fabulously. It has amazing slip. Another one that works well for my low-porosity hair is Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel. It is one of the cheaper ones ($8.99/8oz at WF and $4.50/8oz online). It is best on wet hair, but it dries really soft for me and if you do WnG, does not seem to shrink up as much.


----------



## suns4i6e (Jun 6, 2012)

mg1979, I definitely agree. Years ago I used 7/8ths of a 16 oz. jar (she didn't sell 8 oz. back then) trying to make it work. At 25 bucks a pop (2008 price), I wasn't about to let it sit on a shelf. My diligence paid off and I've been using it ever since.

Ogoma, I also like Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. It's in my arsenal, although I don't get the same shine from it as is derived from KCCC. Mixing or layering both together is awesome.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 6, 2012)

I love Curly Magic too! Actually, every product I've tried from UFD has been nice, but I have to use them in conjunction. If I use their shampoo+conditioner+leave in+gel/twist cream, my hair is super soft. If I try to mix and match w/ other lines, I don't like the results as much.

Divachyk, I use Oyin Frank Juice. I started using Oyin when I lived in Baltimore, and I love the line so much I now have it sent to me or pick some up whenever I go to visit. If there was only one line I could use for the rest of my life, it would be Oyin. The juices are nice and moisturizing and never get gunky, like S-Curl or other glycerin sprays (btw, I love S-Curl too). Its nice because I can actually spray Frank directly onto my hair, and not first onto my hands like I have to do with every other glycerin spray. And the fact that the ingredients are all good is a nice plus. Have you tried other Oyin products?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 7, 2012)

@GreenEyedJen, thank you. I prefer not to spray into my hands first which seems to be the case with scurl. I love Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner but haven't tried anything else within that line.

ETA: Ladies, I'm having good moisture retention with the LOC method.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 7, 2012)

man my hair is ashy as hayle! lol im guessing i qualify for low porosity as well. i just did 24 hr of baggying with some oils under a wig. i took the baggy off tonight and in about 10 mins my hair was indeed softer but just as dry and thirsty as before


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> man my hair is ashy as hayle! lol im guessing i qualify for low porosity as well. i just did 24 hr of baggying with some oils under a wig. i took the baggy off tonight and in about 10 mins my hair was indeed softer but just as dry and thirsty as before


 
I've never been able to baggy. It just seems to suck all the water out of my hair. I have tried different ways and nada so far.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2012)

You ladies are sharing some fabulous info. Thank You.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 7, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I've never been able to baggy. It just seems to suck all the water out of my hair. I have tried different ways and nada so far.



faithVA How about baggy for a few hours only then seal. That traps in the moisture. Have you tried that way?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 7, 2012)

Has anyone posted or shared this blog entry?
http://hairlyobsessed.blogspot.com/2011/08/low-porosity-hair.html


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2012)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];16123863]@faithVA How about baggy for a few hours only then seal. That traps in the moisture. Have you tried that way?


 
Yes I have tried that way. I've tried it

...overnight
...for a few hours
...for an hour
...with heat
...without heat
...bag
...no bag
...with water (tap and distilled)
...with moisturizer
...with oil
...with conditioner
...no sealing
...sealing with oil(s)
...with butter

 I have searched for the holy grail of baggying.   

But I am going to try baggying my ends instead of my entire head. We will see if that works.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Has anyone posted or shared this blog entry?
> http://hairlyobsessed.blogspot.com/2011/08/low-porosity-hair.html


 
I've never seen that blog before but I swear I've read that article  Just sayin.

Thanks


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 7, 2012)

I feel like I had build up the first time I experimented with baggying. It is like the product just stayed on my strands weighing it down. I then tried overnight DCing and that was another disaster. I am not scared to leave anything not henna on my hair, under a cap, for longer than 2 hours. Even henna, I start getting antsy after 4 hours. My fair felt gunky and horrible after those two experiences. Terrified for life.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 7, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Has anyone posted or shared this blog entry?
> http://hairlyobsessed.blogspot.com/2011/08/low-porosity-hair.html



Great info.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2012)

Last night I final rinsed with warm water and I must say I am pleased. My strands felt smooth when they normally feel roughed up after cool water rinsing.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Last night I final rinsed with warm water and I must say I am pleased. My strands felt smooth when they normally feel roughed up after cool water rinsing.


 
You have always rinsed with cool water? Interesting! So are you going to stay with the warm water rinse?

I haven't figured out why my hair feels rough after a cool rinse or after it cools period. Whether my hair is heated by my steam cap or my warm water it is smooth. BUt once the cooler air hits it, it feels rough.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2012)

@faithVA, I will stick with warm water for now. I've always read rinsing with warm water is better for low porosity. I have tried it periodically without considering how my hair felt thereafter. This time I really paid attention to how my hair felt. My normal shed hairs (after a cool water rinse) feel rough when running my finger along the strand. My sheds last night felt softer/smoother. I'll continue to monitor for a month before adapting this permanently into the regi.

I am unsure why your hair feels rough with cool water/air in general. Are you getting your LIs applied before the hair dries?


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 8, 2012)

2 days ago i decided to be lazy and do a "dry deep conditon" and ...It was horrible it felt like i might as well had poured my contioner down the drain because it did NOTHING!!...I was able to get some moisture into it by spraying down with warm water, and leave -in then sealing w/ a little bit of hair butter and baggying over-nght before i twisted my hair yesterday . Well i learned i can never dry condition again...


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @faithVA, I will stick with warm water for now. I've always read rinsing with warm water is better for low porosity. I have tried it periodically without considering how my hair felt thereafter. This time I really paid attention to how my hair felt. My normal shed hairs (after a cool water rinse) feel rough when running my finger along the strand. My sheds last night felt softer/smoother. I'll continue to monitor for a month before adapting this permanently into the regi.
> 
> I am unsure why your hair feels rough with cool water/air in general. Are you getting your LIs applied before the hair dries?


 
When I say cools I am talking about within a few minutes of taking the water off of it. So by the time I get out of the shower and dry off, my hair is cool and my hair feels rough. I had the same experience when I steamed. By the time I moved from one room to another to rinse, my hair felt rough. My hair didn't feel wonderful after steaming like others reported. 

I do get my leave-ins on before my hair dries. And I usually will sit under my heat cap after applying to open my cuticle back up.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> 2 days ago i decided to be lazy and do a "dry deep conditon" and ...It was horrible it felt like i might as well had poured my contioner down the drain because it did NOTHING!!...I was able to get some moisture into it by spraying down with warm water, and leave -in then sealing w/ a little bit of hair butter and baggying over-nght before i twisted my hair yesterday . Well i learned i can never dry condition again...


 
I've never gotten this to work yet either. If you do try it again, perhaps try it with heat and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2012)

faithVA, my hair cools down quick too. I keep a plastic cap over my head while walking from the steamer to the shower. That helps to retain a little bit of heat. As for coming out of the shower, do you ring your hair dry or do you let it stay sopping wet? When I struggled the most with my porosity, I let it remain sopping wet, covered by a plastic cap, until I dried off. I then removed the cap and applied my LIs while my hair remained sopping wet. This helped me tremendously. Now, I can squeeze out the drippies in one section, apply LIs, move to the next section, squeeze drippies, apply LIs, etc without my hair experiencing issues. The thought of applying on sopping wet helped the hair retain as most moisture as possible.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2012)

@LightEyedMami, dry DCing is not intended to replace my DC step post-shampoo. I dry DC when cowashing. When shampooing, I will occasionally pre-poo with oils to combat the effects of shampoo. I have some conditioners that I'm not in love with that I just might dry DC with pre-shampoo but I definitely will still DC post-shampoo. The one thing I do like about dry DCing is that my hair doesn't repel water as much when I start to rinse/wash. I often dry DC without heat but I will keep a plastic cap on for 30 mins.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @faithVA, my hair cools down quick too. I keep a plastic cap over my head while walking from the steamer to the shower. That helps to retain a little bit of heat. As for coming out of the shower, do you ring your hair dry or do you let it stay sopping wet? When I struggled the most with my porosity, I let it remain sopping wet, covered by a plastic cap, until I dried off. I then removed the cap and applied my LIs while my hair remained sopping wet. This helped me tremendously. Now, I can squeeze out the drippies in one section, apply LIs, move to the next section, squeeze drippies, apply LIs, etc without my hair experiencing issues. The thought of applying on sopping wet helped the hair retain as most moisture as possible.


 
Thanks. Right now I am doing the CG method so I am applying conditioner on soaking wet hair. I'm not using any other leave-ins.

In the past I have tried both but I don't really remember my results. When I started using the heat cap, I started apply LIs to my damp hair because it soaked in better. I would have to go back and revisit each in the future to see if I notice a difference.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 10, 2012)

In the other porosity thread, I asked if your low porosity hair tangles. Some responded with yes. I've been trying a some different things these past few wash days in an attempt to get a handle on detangling and the breakage resulting from my detangling sessions.

-Place hair in 4 sections
-Applied oils (various based on what's handy)
-Prepoo with oils under heat cap for 30 mins
-Spritzed hair with Mane n Tale detangler
-Detangled hair

Pre-shampoo Detangling:
The mane n tale detangler really allowed me to navigate through my hair with minimal breakage. I was very impressed.

Washing:
I braided the 4 sections of hair before shampooing. Normally braids make my hair knot up when washing but this time I didn't keep the braids in while washing. I unraveled the braid with being super careful to keep that section separated into 3 sections (the 3 sections of the braids). After washing, I braided the hair back up and moved through all sections with the same method.

DC and LIs:
Used the same method for applying DC and LIs as I did for applying shampoo.

Post-shampoo Detangling:
I unraveled the braid and detangled the 3 sections separately. Used same method for all 4 sections.

This method really helped to minimize tangles and breakage. A bit time consuming but well worth it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 10, 2012)

Question for all you porosity experts: If you have high porosity hair that means after you wash your hair stays wet much longer? Or is that low porosity?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the detangle tips. I find some of my knots come from having such fine hair. I am giving up shower detangling as a result and hoping that detangle pre shower will reduce knots and shedding.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 10, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Question for all you porosity experts: If you have high porosity hair that means after you wash your hair stays wet much longer? Or is that low porosity?



That is Low porosity hair from my understanding. My hair takes about a day and a half to air dry, so I treat is as low porosity.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 10, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> That is Low porosity hair from my understanding. My hair takes about a day and a half to air dry, so I treat is as low porosity.



Thanks for answering, one more question
So you wouldnt use Roux PC right?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Thanks for answering, one more question
> So you wouldnt use Roux PC right?


 lamaria211, correct - Roux PC is not for those with low porosity.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone have a leave in and daily moisturizer they simply cannot do without as a low porosity head? Just curious to see what else is out there.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 11, 2012)

In response to the detangling question - that was one of my main issues with being natural. It used to take me 3-4 hrs to detangle my hair. I switched to seamless combs, which made a big difference both in length of time and the amount of hair I was losing with each detangling session.

I tried using an aloe vera juice and coconut oil prepoo, which did make it easier to detangle (cut my time down to about 30 minutes), but it was very messy. Now I detangle by putting lots of conditioner on my dry hair and combing with my wide tooth seamless comb. This also takes 30 minutes, but is less messy and easier to do because I don't have to mix anything. I use Suave coconut conditioner because it has lots of slip. I detangle in 4-6 sections and braid or twist each section after combing. Then I shampoo and DC.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2012)

As a low porosity head, the one thing that I have found interesting about my hair is that my hair isn't hard to detangle if it requires detangling at all. It is something I can't really explain. If my hair is tangled which it is if I do a puff or do a mini twists out, if I section my hair off and let water run on it. By the time I DC, cowash or whatever there isn't anything to detangle.

Now my ends on the other hand, I don't care what I do with them. If I finger detangle, detangle with a comb, DC, cowash, twist the ends they will still be stuck together. They cling together like saran wrap clings to itself  

It is the weirdest thing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Anyone have a leave in and daily moisturizer they simply cannot do without as a low porosity head? Just curious to see what else is out there.



Keracare leave-in.  it is a creamy, but light. i also really like CON Argan oil leave-in.  it aborbs right away.  i can use it on dry hair too and it doesn't leave my hair damp.

i am sticking to finger detangling after rinsing my conditioner and then run through it with a detangling comb.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 11, 2012)

faithVA that sounds so much like my hair (in regards to detangling and such) and yes my ends have stuck together before! My hair is rarely truly tangled, save for the occasional ssks/knots (usually near my crown or side for some reason). Another thing I've noticed about my hair is that the crown is the thirstiest part and also the section of my hair which will dry the fastest-particularly if I don't take a mirror with me when conditioning/moisturizing that part.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 11, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> Keracare leave-in. it is a creamy, but light. i also really like CON Argan oil leave-in. it aborbs right away. i can use it on dry hair too and it doesn't leave my hair damp.
> 
> i am sticking to finger detangling after rinsing my conditioner and then run through it with a detangling comb.


 
@shortdub78, which Keracare...I checked Amazon and there appears to be more than one. I finger detangle in spells. I have good intentions to keep with it but it's too time consuming.

ETA: Ladies, do you glob product on our use pea size amounts?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> @faithVA that sounds so much like my hair (in regards to detangling and such) and yes my ends have stuck together before! My hair is rarely truly tangled, save for the occasional ssks/knots (usually near my crown or side for some reason). Another thing I've noticed about my hair is that the crown is the thirstiest part and also the section of my hair which will dry the fastest-particularly if I don't take a mirror with me when conditioning/moisturizing that part.


 
Yes the crown is very thirsty  For me it is the area that has the least defintion. It is very wiry. The shrinkage is the most. And it breaks easily. I have been working on this section for a while.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @shortdub78, which Keracare...I checked Amazon and there appears to be more than one. I finger detangle in spells. I have good intentions to keep with it but it's too time consuming.
> 
> ETA: Ladies, do you glob product on our use pea size amounts?



it is the leave-in conditioner.  i have a small bottle that has lasted since i bought it last year in September. i use about two pea size amounts.  it now comes in the gold bottles (new packaging)  mine has a pump on it, but i get mine from a professional beauty supply.


----------



## mg1979 (Jun 11, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:
			
		

> faithVA that sounds so much like my hair (in regards to detangling and such) and yes my ends have stuck together before! My hair is rarely truly tangled, save for the occasional ssks/knots (usually near my crown or side for some reason). Another thing I've noticed about my hair is that the crown is the thirstiest part and also the section of my hair which will dry the fastest-particularly if I don't take a mirror with me when conditioning/moisturizing that part.





			
				faithVA said:
			
		

> Yes the crown is very thirsty  For me it is the area that has the least defintion. It is very wiry. The shrinkage is the most. And it breaks easily. I have been working on this section for a while.



Yep same hear. Crown & edges are dry & wiry. My hair does get tangled but I don't think as bad as some people's that say it takes over an hour to detangle.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 11, 2012)

I really like the darcy's daily leave in it is watery so I can just let my hair drink it up


----------



## mg1979 (Jun 11, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i am glad it is working out for you!  you sure you have low porosity and not high?  because that stuff would just cause me to have more dryness.  it is full of aloe vera.





			
				mg1979 said:
			
		

> I did the hair analysis plus I have all the characteristics of low porosity hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Now that we're back from vacation I wanted to respond further...I wonder if there's something else in Kinky Curly other than the aloe that moisturizers because my hair doesn't seem to respond well if I put straight aloe vera gel or juice in it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> Now that we're back from vacation I wanted to respond further...I wonder if there's something else in Kinky Curly other than the aloe that moisturizers because my hair doesn't seem to respond well if I put straight aloe vera gel or juice in it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
It could be the marshmallow root and/or the slippery elm. Both of those are softening agents.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 11, 2012)

divachyk I use globs. My hair (no matter how many sections it's divided into) will laugh hysterically at a pea-size amount!


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 11, 2012)

My coarse strands are extra wiry today . I played around with too much protein. For whatever reason my hair refuses to differentiate between softening proteins and strengthening proteins. The conditioner had hydrolyzed Quinoa in it that I thought is a softening protein, but like wheat protein it made my hair super wiry, elastic-feeling, and frizzy. I am definitely not doing henna for a few weeks. Hopefully, it will be back to normal after a few co-washes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> My coarse strands are extra wiry today . I played around with too much protein. For whatever reason my hair refuses to differentiate between softening proteins and strengthening proteins. The conditioner had hydrolyzed Quinoa in it that I thought is a softening protein, but like wheat protein it made my hair super wiry, elastic-feeling, and frizzy. I am definitely not doing henna for a few weeks. Hopefully, it will be back to normal after a few co-washes.



Ogoma
if you have some castile soap, try adding several drops to your conditioner (scoop/pour out into a bowl or cup the amount of conditioner you use) and apply that mixer to your hair.  i have done this several times now and it works wonders on hydrating my hair. it helps to open up the hair cuticle to receive more moisture.  likes create a water/hydro type system in conjuction with the conditioner if that makes sense.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 11, 2012)

shortdub78 Thank you! I don't have any at home, but I can pick some up. Is this the liquid soap in the large bottle?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> shortdub78 Thank you! I don't have any at home, but I can pick some up. Is this the liquid soap in the large bottle?



yes it is the liquid!  i got a sample size bottle from target and all you need is several drops.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2012)

I use globs of product as well. I can't even understand how a pea size works on hair unless it is something like oil. I've seen it on yt videos and I am amazed. Maybe where your hair is properly moisturized you can do that  

If I am going to do a double application, I may use less the first time because I know I am going to apply it again. I have found that double applying works better than applying in globs. But sometimes I am impatient.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 11, 2012)

I use globs of product, except oils and heat protectant. Those I use sparingly, although I still use more them they recommend because my hair is so dense.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 12, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Anyone have a leave in and daily moisturizer they simply cannot do without as a low porosity head? Just curious to see what else is out there.



The Dew or cj sl



Ogoma said:


> My coarse strands are extra wiry today . I played around with too much protein. For whatever reason my hair refuses to differentiate between softening proteins and strengthening proteins. The conditioner had hydrolyzed Quinoa in it that I thought is a softening protein, but like wheat protein it made my hair super wiry, elastic-feeling, and frizzy. I am definitely not doing henna for a few weeks. Hopefully, it will be back to normal after a few co-washes.



What protein product(s) did you use?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2012)

Any of you ladies, let your hair dry, dampen a bit and then seal?

Just curious. When I try to seal my hair while wet with an oil or a butter, my hair frizzes. But if I let my hair dry then mist with a little water and then seal it seems to take much better. 

I guess its time for a test: Wet hair, damp hair, almost dry, dry. I will try this on my 4b section on the side.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Any of you ladies, let your hair dry, dampen a bit and then seal?
> 
> Just curious. When I try to seal my hair while wet with an oil or a butter, my hair frizzes. But if I let my hair dry then mist with a little water and then seal it seems to take much better.
> 
> I guess its time for a test: Wet hair, damp hair, almost dry, dry. I will try this on my 4b section on the side.



I do this on non-wash days. I spritz with water before adding a moisturizer and oil to seal before bed. I find that product absorbs better on damp hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2012)

[USER=174670 said:
			
		

> FoxxyLocs[/USER];16159351]I do this on non-wash days. I spritz with water before adding a moisturizer and oil to seal before bed. I find that product absorbs better on damp hair.


 
What do you do on wash days? That's usually my primary issue when my hair dries for the first time.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 12, 2012)

on wash day I wrap my hair in a t-shirt for a few minutes and then apply my DC. I DC for 1-24 hrs depending on what else I have to do. I don't apply any other moisturizer after my DC, and I don't normally seal my ends that day either. I've been doing regular DCs for 6 or 7 years now, so my hair doesn't dry out after washing anymore, although I do still see a difference when I use the wrong shampoo. But I don't get that crispy, crunchy feeling like I used to.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone here tried baking soda in a prepoo mix think the cherry Lola solution sans the amino acid. ( I hope this will work just as well ) I'm thinking of giving baking soda a go this weekend mixed with some cheap conditioner followed by a banana/honey/olive oil dc, but I don't have anything to close/smooth the cuticle is that a really big deal? if so what are some cheap,easy or everyday things I might have  to close the cuticle?

Thanks


----------



## mg1979 (Jun 12, 2012)

suns4i6e said:


> @mg1979, I have been using KCCC for years and it is my HG, go to styler!! Aloe agrees with my hair greatly. I'm glad it is also working for you.


 
suns4i6e: Have you ever tried the Kinky Curly Styling Spritz? I'm about half way through the bottle and so far it's not working for me to refresh. I read that some people use it as a styler after the leave in, so I may try that.



faithVA said:


> It could be the marshmallow root and/or the slippery elm. Both of those are softening agents.


 
faithVA: Hmmm...been looking into these. I didn't realize you could by marshmallow root and add it to conditioner or use as a rinse. Might have to look into this.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2012)

[USER=328439 said:
			
		

> Blairx0[/USER];16162503]Has anyone here tried baking soda in a prepoo mix think the cherry Lola solution sans the amino acid. ( I hope this will work just as well ) I'm thinking of giving baking soda a go this weekend mixed with some cheap conditioner followed by a banana/honey/olive oil dc, but I don't have anything to close/smooth the cuticle is that a really big deal? if so what are some cheap,easy or everyday things I might have to close the cuticle?
> 
> Thanks


 
If you read further up in this thread on page 1 or 2 others talk about this.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 13, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:


> What protein product(s) did you use?



blackeyes31626
Ingredients to Die For Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Any of you ladies, let your hair dry, dampen a bit and then seal?
> 
> Just curious. When I try to seal my hair while wet with an oil or a butter, my hair frizzes. But if I let my hair dry then mist with a little water and then seal it seems to take much better.
> 
> I guess its time for a test: Wet hair, damp hair, almost dry, dry. I will try this on my 4b section on the side.



Yes, if I am using a product like CJ Smoothing Lotion with a lot of glycerin or my hair will never dry. I haven't noticed any difference because I always use oil first.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 13, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> If you read further up in this thread on page 1 or 2 others talk about this.



Thanks. I missed it!


----------



## mamaore (Jun 13, 2012)

divachyk Mane & Tail detangler is really impressive. It didnt do anything for me initially but its was because of my technique. Now I apply it to dry hair and let it absorb for 10-15 minutes and then detangle.

Ladies I have 2 questions?

Do you all really notice a diference when you use conditioners with cones?

How frizzy is your hair - I don't understand how peoples hair is not frizzy. My hair is always frizzy.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 13, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @divachyk Mane & Tail detangler is really impressive. It didnt do anything for me initially but its was because of my technique. Now I apply it to dry hair and let it absorb for 10-15 minutes and then detangle.
> 
> Ladies I have 2 questions?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks mamaore for pointing that out. I normally spritz and comb. I'll wait for 10-15 tonight when I detangle to see if that works best.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @divachyk Mane & Tail detangler is really impressive. It didnt do anything for me initially but its was because of my technique. Now I apply it to dry hair and let it absorb for 10-15 minutes and then detangle.
> 
> Ladies I have 2 questions?
> 
> ...


 
I haven't used a conditioner with cones in a while. But when I did my hair was even dryer than usual and it was impossible to moisturize my hair during the week without washing it again. Here's my disclaimer. Since I am still in so much of a trial and error mode, I cannot completely say that I can't use cones. But I leave them alone because without knowing exactly what I'm doing they make my hair even more dry and brittle. 

My hair is ALWAYS frizzy. But sometimes worse than others. Oil makes my hair frizz depending on where I use it in my regimen. But I haven't nailed it down yet  Misting my hair with water at anytime is going to be an issue. But I have been doing Conditioner Only for 5 weeks and my hair is less frizzy. The softer my hair is usually the firzzer it is.


----------



## suns4i6e (Jun 13, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> @suns4i6e: Have you ever tried the Kinky Curly Styling Spritz? I'm about half way through the bottle and so far it's not working for me to refresh. I read that some people use it as a styler after the leave in, so I may try that.
> 
> 
> mg1979, yes I do use KCSS. I spray it in my hand, emulsify and spread on my hair's canopy to smooth frizzies. I often add a little water. For a refresher, it has a bit of hold and I know many use it as a stand alone after leave in, but it doesn't perform as well for me that way. I prefer the slimy, mucus like consistency of KCCC for my actual styler. I also use Aubrey Organics Mandarin Magic Moisturizing Jelly as a fresher on dry hair. It is very good for frizz reduction.


----------



## mamaore (Jun 13, 2012)

faithVA its good to know I'm not alone in the frizz battle. I'm trying to use up all my DC with cones. I really want to try something else apart from Aubrey's products. 

I really need a good leave-in conditioner for relaxed hair. I use Elucence right now, but I want to try another product (no cones or parabens). Any recommendations?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @faithVA its good to know I'm not alone in the frizz battle. I'm trying to use up all my DC with cones. I really want to try something else apart from Aubrey's products.
> 
> I really need a good leave-in conditioner for relaxed hair. I use Elucence right now, but I want to try another product (no cones or parabens). Any recommendations?


 
I don't have any recommendations at this time. So far the only conditioners that do work for my hair are AO. I use the Blue Chamomile. I also use Taliah Waajid Herbal Conditioner. But it has mineral oil. But I like it 

If I do try anything new I will definitely update here. But I try not to buy too many products. I don't like to stockpile


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2012)

mamaore said:


> faithVA its good to know I'm not alone in the frizz battle. I'm trying to use up all my DC with cones. I really want to try something else apart from Aubrey's products.
> 
> I really need a good leave-in conditioner for relaxed hair. I use Elucence right now, but I want to try another product (no cones or parabens). Any recommendations?



Oyin Hair Dew moisturizer!  love the stuff and it smells like cookies!


----------



## mamaore (Jun 13, 2012)

faithVA... I have not tried Blue Chamomile. AO conditioners are not very common here. Sometimes I have to go to different stores to find it. I'll stick with my AOWC then.

I have the Taaliah Waajid Protective modifier mist.. I use it as a moisturiser but I'm not sure its doing anything. I dunno 

shortdub78. I have Oyin hair dew-- how do you use it. Ive only used it as a moisturizer on dry hair. Can I use it as a leave -in on wet hair.

I need a product that I can apply after my wash/condition session as a leave in.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @faithVA... I have not tried Blue Chamomile. AO conditioners are not very common here. Sometimes I have to go to different stores to find it. I'll stick with my AOWC then.
> 
> I have the Taaliah Waajid Protective modifier mist.. I use it as a moisturiser but I'm not sure its doing anything. I dunno
> 
> ...


 
AO Conditioners are the same here. Each store sells 1 or 2 but not the collection. I just happened to stumble upon this one while I was looking for the White Camellia.

For the Taliah Waajid I was referring to the conditioner and not the mist. But honestly now I can't remember what we were discussing  

But since you have the Oyin after you get the info from shortdub, let us know how it works out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2012)

i used to use it on damp or dry hair but i was natural at the time.  now i only use liquid moisturizers.  the Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier is really good and doesn't have cones, mineral oil, or parabens.  i water it down with distilled water to use on my relaxed hair and to make it spray out more like a mist.  it is kind of a thick liquid.  the moisturize i use now has the bad stuff in it, but it dries quickly, so i can use it on straight styles without dampening my hair.  but i use TW when i am in the house and don't care.  really good for natural hair and new growth.


----------



## mamaore (Jun 13, 2012)

shortdub78, thanks. The Mist bodifier is kind of weird to spray cos its thick. I'll try mixing it with water and see how it that feels.  

faithVA, I read your posts on the curly girl method - I nkow you are natural but do you think the method may be beneficial to a relaxed head. I


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @shortdub78, thanks. The Mist bodifier is kind of weird to spray cos its thick. I'll try mixing it with water and see how it that feels.
> 
> @faithVA, I read your posts on the curly girl method - I nkow you are natural but do you think the method may be beneficial to a relaxed head. I


 
I know relaxed heads cowash. So that may definitely help you. As far as the conditioner only, you probably could do it. You would probably just want to dilute the conditioner or find a lighter conditioner. 

Do you cowash now? How do you wear your hair most of the time?

For my hair, the cowashing several times a week definitely seems to be helping. I am too new to the conditioner only method to say whether leaving conditioner in my hair is really working. I know its not worse. 

My experience with leaving conditioner in my hair is similiar to your experience with the Mist Bodifier. I used that before. I just could never tell if it did anything.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 13, 2012)

I deep conditioned o/n w/ CJ Rehab on Monday. Afterwards, my hair felt coated and only a tad bit moisturized. *sigh* It was so dry yesterday and today I had to cowash.
For some reason it's not penetrating the hair shaft but this conditioner is not thick at all so....iono....smh I should probably just buy a steamer b/c dc isn't working anymore.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:


> I deep conditioned o/n w/ CJ Rehab on Monday. Afterwards, my hair felt coated and only a tad bit moisturized. *sigh* It was so dry yesterday and today I had to cowash.
> For some reason it's not penetrating the hair shaft but this conditioner is not thick at all so....iono....smh I should probably just buy a steamer b/c dc isn't working anymore.


 
Perhaps you need to clarify or detox your hair. I mudwash once a month to get my hair really clean. Have you done that recently?

Or use one of the other tips given of adding castille soap or baking soda to your condish.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 14, 2012)

My hair has been really easy to work with and please lately-maybe it's the humidity...whenever summer comes around my hair seems so easy, idk. Plus I don't have to use as much product!

mamaore Yes, when I'd use cones my hair would feel dry, making my coarse hair feel more wiry. As far as frizz goes, there are two parts of my hair which will frizz if I don't put enough product (more than the majority of my hair requires): the very front sides and a small part of my crown!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is a list of the ph of conditioners (some conditioners)

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2012/02/ph-of-conditioners.html

I believe this is MsGG's site. 

pH of Conditioners


PRODUCT pH 
Brand: Herbal Essences 
Hydralicious M 5.0-6.5 
Hello Hydration (mask) M 4.5-6.5 
Hello Hydration (tall jar) M 5.5-6.5 
Totally Twisted M 5.3-6.7 
None of Your Frizziness M 4.0-5.5 
Long Term Relationship M 4.2-5.6 

Brand: Pantene 
Pro-V Color Preserve Volume M 4.0-6.0 
Pro-V Color Preserve Shine M 3.5-6.5 
Pro-V Relaxed and Natural M 5.3-6.7 
Curly Hair Series Moisture Renewal M 3.5-6.5 

Brand: Aussie 
Moist M 4.8-5.8 
Moist 3 Minute Miracle Deeeeep Conditioner M 4.8-5.8 
Sydney Smooth Treatment 3 Minute Miracle M 3.8-4.7 
Brand:Aubrey Organics 
Honeysuckle rose T (5.5) 

Brand: Tresemme 
Naturals Nourishing Conditioner M 4-5 
Naturals Conditioner Moisture M 4-5 
Moisture M 4-4.8 
Conditioner Vitamin E M 3.8-5 

Brand: Aphogee 
Two Step Protein Treatment M 2.8-3.2 
Balancing Moisturizer M 4-5.5 

Brand: Suave 
Suave (all) M 5-7 

Brand:Creme of Nature 
Kiwi and Lime T (6.5) 

Brand: VO5 
Tea Therapy M 3.7-5.2 
Moisture Milk Strawberry and Cream M 3.7-5.2 
Kiwi Lime Squeeze M 3.7-5.2 

Brand: Alberto Balsam 
Coconut and Lychee M 3.7-4.5 
Mandarin M 3.7-4.5 

Brand:Shea Moisture 
Restorative Conditioner T (6.5) 
Purification Masque T (6.5) 

Brand: Jane Carter 
Solution Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner T (7) 

Brand: Devacurl 
DevaCurl One Condition M 4.7 
DevaCurl Heaven in Hair M 3.7 
DevaCare One Condition M 4.7 

Brand: Nexxus 
Humectress M 4.5-5.5 

Brand:Trader Joe 
Nourish Spa T 6.5 

Brand: Yes to 
Yes to Carrots T (6) 

Brand: Giovanni 
Smooth as silk T (6.5) 
50:50 Balance T (6.5)


----------



## mamaore (Jun 15, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i used to use it on damp or dry hair but i was natural at the time. now i only use liquid moisturizers. the Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier is really good and doesn't have cones, mineral oil, or parabens. i water it down with distilled water to use on my relaxed hair and to make it spray out more like a mist. it is kind of a thick liquid. the moisturize i use now has the bad stuff in it, but it dries quickly, so i can use it on straight styles without dampening my hair. but i use TW when i am in the house and don't care. really good for natural hair and new growth.


 
shortdub78 whats your mix ratio for the Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier. I mixed mine 50:50 and its still feels kind of sticky. I applied it this morning erplexed and I really cant say it did anything


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 17, 2012)

For those that complained about tangling when washing: here is a paragraph from an article posted in another thread I thought might be interesting.



> Again, when hydrogen bonding is disrupted, your hair losses some structure. Don’t be alarmed because every time you shower, shampoo or go into a high humidity climate, you are disrupting hydrogen bonding in your hair.   When you wet your hair, you are breaking hydrogen bonding.  Your hair looses structure and becomes elongated.   During the drying process, water evaporates and the hydrogen bonds reform.  Your hair’s natural structure is reformed and the hair elongation is reduced so it goes back to its natural state.  This is called shrinkage.   *Also, during the elongation process, the hair becomes swollen and the cuticle raises, which causes tangling*. Hint, this is why your hair gets tangled when you wash it.



I wonder how this tidbit relates to the tangling issue.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> For those that complained about tangling when washing: here is a paragraph from an article posted in another thread I thought might be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how this tidbit relates to the tangling issue.


 
I think certain formulations causes the cuticle to raise more than others. I think finding things to close the cuticle or smooth them more before trying to detangle is very helpful. I think hydrogen bonding may be strongly affected by the ph of a product which I think was mentioned before in this thread.

I cowashed with Yes to Carrots last week which has a ph of 6. It was scary. My hair bushed up and it started to tangle. So I started working on shifting the ph of my hair with other conditioners. I eventually calmed everything down.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I think certain formulations causes the cuticle to raise more than others. I think finding things to close the cuticle or smooth them more before trying to detangle is very helpful. I think hydrogen bonding may be strongly affected by the ph of a product which I think was mentioned before in this thread.
> 
> I cowashed with Yes to Carrots last week which has a ph of 6. It was scary. My hair bushed up and it started to tangle. So I started working on shifting the ph of my hair with other conditioners. I eventually calmed everything down.



Great information. I need to start checking the PH of products. My hair has not been right since I used ITDF Organicals DC. I need to find time to steam and to focus on getting my hair back into balance. Perhaps paying attention to PH will help.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> My girl tashboog sent me a care package so I get to try some new stuff. I finally rinsed out the DC from Saturday  And I DCd with the Shea Moisture Yucca conditioner and sat under my heat cap. It didn't feel like anything went I took off the heat cap. Forgot to let my hair cool off before rinsing. Happens when I do my hair too late. But my hair felt pretty good when I rinsed. I put on the Shea Moisture Yucca leave-in and am now sitting under my heat cap for 10 minutes. Will reapply the leave-in.
> 
> I will probably apply some sunflower oil to my ends. Not going to put anything else on my hair because I want to see how this product works so need to let my hair dry. Not sure how I'm going to style it. Needs to be something quick.



so, did you like the SM yucca conditioner? 
Which heat cap to you have?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=20656" said:
			
		

> blackeyes31626[/URL];16203181]so, did you like the SM yucca conditioner?
> Which heat cap to you have?


 
The SM Yucca was ok. Don't have anything positive or negative to say about it. I may try it again later after I get through this protein overload period.

I have no idea which heat cap I have  I will try to remember to look tonight. I do like it though. I works well with my conditioners. I do have a hot head cap I just purchased. I wanted something cordless so I can move around.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2012)

mamaore said:


> shortdub78 whats your mix ratio for the Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier. I mixed mine 50:50 and its still feels kind of sticky. I applied it this morning erplexed and I really cant say it did anything



more like 70:30 more product than water.  but i also have another mix that is more water, jojoba oil and product.  it is very light and i can use it throughout the day.  the thing is to not be able to feel the product on your hair, but for it to absorb.  since i am relaxed, i don't want a damp moisturized feel, but more of  silky feel, hair is cool to the touch.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok ladies, since I am low porosity and having such an issue with protein, do you think I should just skip DCing period? 

Finding a conditioner without cones, protein, aloe, parabens, coconut oil and shea butter as the first 2 ingredients is a big task. This is just ridiculous


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2012)

try the castile soap!  but maybe you should give it up for a week to see if you see a difference.  just cowash with the Tresemme and use your leave-in or moisturizer.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 18, 2012)

Might be time to mix. I like bananas for mositure or just honey and olive oil as a dc. Besides AOHSR no store bought has been nearly as good


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Ok ladies, since I am low porosity and having such an issue with protein, do you think I should just skip DCing period?
> 
> Finding a conditioner without cones, protein, aloe, parabens, coconut oil and shea butter as the first 2 ingredients is a big task. This is just ridiculous



Good luck . 

With regard to coconut oil, aloe, and shea butter, I think it all depends on the formulation. I really like the Bee Mine DC  (contains shea butter & coconut oil) or Curl Rehab  (contains shea butter & aloe juice) for super duper moisture. Give them a try.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Good luck .
> 
> With regard to coconut oil, aloe, and shea butter, I think it all depends on the formulation. I really like the Bee Mine DC  (contains shea butter & coconut oil) or Curl Rehab  (contains shea butter & aloe juice) for super duper moisture. Give them a try.



but she also has protein overload as well.  those ingredients will not work will at this point.  she needs something that is going to break that protein down.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 18, 2012)

I need to stop being lazy and go buy that castille soap. My hair is just going haywire on me. It is rough when wet and after initially feeling soft, gets dry before the end of the day. This started happening after I used the ITDF Organicals DC two  weekends ago. The Evercreme DC with amodimethicone, I used this weekend, didn't help. I have used a conditioner with amodimethicone before and my hair was fine with it. Urgh! 

I think I am going to steam and use my terressentials this evening. I want my hair back to normal tomorrow. I will pre-poo with my last non-staple DC and sticking to staple DC's from now on. No more testing DCs unless I know every single ingredient works for me. .


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 18, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> but she also has protein overload as well.  those ingredients will not work will at this point.  she needs something that is going to break that protein down.



But what can she use? Even Tresemme Naturals has aloe vera (in moisturizing version) and coconut oil (in smoothing one). I am trying to think of conditioners without these ingredients and coming up blank.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

I think I will just skip the DC period. I am still going to use the Tresemme. I have looked at commercial conditioners and I haven't found too many natural or not without most of those ingredients in them. 

I have tried the Castille soap but I can't get my cuticle closed afterwards. And if I'm not putting a DC on it afterwards I will be in big trouble. 

After a few weeks I may try the honey and oil. I will probably skip the banana because I'm not a mixologist. I tried using the baby food instead (gag).  Yeah,  have issues.

When I had a twa I think I washed my hair and conditioned with some Pantene something and threw some Sta Sof Fro on it  

Ok - I'm just going to cowash with Tresemme and use it as my leave-in and throw some Sta Sof Fro on it and we will see how it goes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> But what can she use? Even Tresemme Naturals has aloe vera (in moisturizing version) and coconut oil (in smoothing one). I am trying to think of conditioners without these ingredients and coming up blank.



but it doesn't have any protein in it.  how far down on the list on those things on?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Ok ladies, since I am low porosity and having such an issue with protein, do you think I should just skip DCing period?
> 
> Finding a conditioner without cones, protein, aloe, parabens, coconut oil and shea butter as the first 2 ingredients is a big task. This is just ridiculous


faithVA, do you protein overload with any protein regardless if it is designed to be for moisture or strength?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I think I will just skip the DC period. I am still going to use the Tresemme. I have looked at commercial conditioners and I haven't found too many natural or not without most of those ingredients in them.
> 
> I have tried the Castille soap but I can't get my cuticle closed afterwards. And if I'm not putting a DC on it afterwards I will be in big trouble.
> 
> ...



just mix 4 or 5 drops in your conditioner.  don't use it straight on your hair.  just a few drops and mix it in a cup!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];16206899]@faithVA, do you protein overload with any protein regardless if it is designed to be for moisture or strength?


 
I honestly don't know. My hair has been hard, brittle and breaking since I started my journey here in August 2009. I've not known my hair to be any other way. So I am honestly just guessing I have protein overload because I can't think of anything else it can be. 

My hair doesn't ever feel different. It just breaks a lot or it just breaks a LOT


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 18, 2012)

My hair was smh 
I was desperate so I bought some GF 3Nutrition tmt and pure clean shampoo.
I shampooed, deep conditioned o/n, applied the Dew as a leave in and sealed with olive oil. 
This morning I spritzed it w/ some juice. It's still soft and looks wayyy better than before. so... 



faithVA said:


> I think I will just skip the DC period. I am still going to use the Tresemme. I have looked at commercial conditioners and I haven't found too many natural or not without most of those ingredients in them.
> 
> I have tried the Castille soap but I can't get my cuticle closed afterwards. And if I'm not putting a DC on it afterwards I will be in big trouble.
> 
> ...



Wow, so the Castille soap really does open your cuticle, huh? Now I really gotta get some.
What did you use to close your cuticle? cold water? vinegar?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:


> My hair was smh
> I was desperate so I bought some GF 3Nutrition tmt and pure clean shampoo.
> I shampooed, deep conditioned o/n, applied the Dew as a leave in and sealed with olive oil.
> This morning I spritzed it w/ some juice. It's still soft and looks wayyy better than before. so...
> ...


 
I didn't get them to close. My hair just stayed bushy 

Yes to Carrots does the same thing. I just kept cowashing with Tresemme and then put on my heat cap. It eventually smoothed it out a bit. 

I guess if you just put a few drops in the conditioner it might not be so bad. I haven't tried it like that yet.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I honestly don't know. My hair has been hard, brittle and breaking since I started my journey here in August 2009. I've not known my hair to be any other way. So I am honestly just guessing I have protein overload because I can't think of anything else it can be.
> 
> My hair doesn't ever feel different. It just breaks a lot or it just breaks a LOT


faithVA are you saying your hair was soft prior to? If so, what were you using/doing then vs. now?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @faithVA are you saying your hair was soft prior to? If so, what were you using/doing then vs. now?


 
When I had a twa I washed my hair with whatever was under the sink. Probably some Pantene something. I guess I conditioned. I don't remember. I doubt if I DCd and I threw some sta sof fro on it. My hair of course was short and didn't tangle or dry out.

I tried to adjust as my hair grew out. But obviously I wasn't successful. 

Im back to the Sta Sof Fro. I guess I will try to make it simpler: cowashing and a leave-in and throw the Sta Sof Fro on to soften it up.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 22, 2012)

faithVA said:


> *The SM Yucca was ok. Don't have anything positive or negative to say about it. I may try it again later after I get through this protein overload period.*
> 
> I have no idea which heat cap I have  I will try to remember to look tonight. I do like it though. I works well with my conditioners. I do have a hot head cap I just purchased. I wanted something cordless so I can move around.



Do you think it was b/c of the vegetable protein?
Did you like it better than the Dew?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Do you think it was b/c of the vegetable protein?
> Did you like it better than the Dew?


 
No to be honest, out of all of the many products I have tried, there probably aren't more than 5 or so products that I have liked.

1. Terressentials Left Coast Lemon Mudwash
2. Taliah Waajid Herbal Conditioner
3. KCCC - sometimes
4. AO White Camellia/ AO Blue Chamomile
5. Sunflower oil
6. Sta Sof Fro

Everything else either is terrible or I don't notice anything. So it would be hard to blame it on the protein when my hair seems to be really funny about what it likes. 

I'm not sure what the Dew is?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

[USER=20656 said:
			
		

> blackeyes31626[/USER];16203181]so, did you like the SM yucca conditioner?
> Which heat cap to you have?


 
I forgot you asked me what heat cap I have. I have the gold and hot. I guess I've had it for 2 years. I still like it.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 22, 2012)

faithVA said:


> No to be honest, out of all of the many products I have tried, there probably aren't more than 5 or so products that I have liked.
> 
> 1. Terressentials Left Coast Lemon Mudwash
> 2. Taliah Waajid Herbal Conditioner
> ...



Oyin hair dew


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Oyin hair dew


 
I've never used Oyin Hair Dew. But I would think in general Oyin products would be better than Shea Moisture products.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 22, 2012)

My hair didnt like the Dew or Honeyhemp,i was so hopeful that it may and smooth,moisturized ends. Like the gregg juice, pending burnt sugar pomade.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

I have never found a moisturizer or leave-in that my hair liked. But I think that has less to do with the product and more to do with my needing to get more water into my hair during the washing and conditioning process. I think getting more water in early, the moisturizers and leave ins can do what they were intended to do with my hair. Otherwise I am just asking too much of them.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 23, 2012)

Any low-po that can recommend a good pomade, this seems to moisturize my ends better than anything? I just tried Curls again and awaiting the new results. First tried it and then applied LJC and my ends were together, no frizz, and soft. This time tried it reversed.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I have never found a moisturizer or leave-in that my hair liked. But I think that has less to do with the product and more to do with my needing to* get more water into my hair during the washing and conditioning process*. I think getting more water in early, the moisturizers and leave ins can do what they were intended to do with my hair. Otherwise I am just asking too much of them.



How do you do that, with a alkaline shampoo? So, you don't pre-poo or use coconut oil, huh?



McQuay30 said:


> Any low-po that can recommend a good pomade, this seems to moisturize my ends better than anything? I just tried Curls again and awaiting the new results. First tried it and then applied LJC and my ends were together, no frizz, and soft. This time tried it reversed.



Oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

[USER=20656 said:
			
		

> blackeyes31626[/USER];16248623]How do you do that, with a alkaline shampoo? So, you don't pre-poo or use coconut oil, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Oyin burnt sugar pomade


 
I don't have any definitive steps to give you. Different ladies in this thread are doin different things.

The alkaline shampoo is one suggestion. Others are using baking soda. Some are adding castille soap to their conditioner.

I am trying various things. I have eliminated a lot of things out of my regimen: coconut oil, henna, as much protein as possible. And I am doing the curly girl method. 

I've have tried prepooing. Depending on what I use it helps with detangling but so far it hasn't done much more. Tonight I am prepooing with honey and EVOO. I will see if it works.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 24, 2012)

The Curls pomade did define but my hair feels tacky.....


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 24, 2012)

faithVA How is the Left Coast Lemon Mudwash is working for your ends?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 24, 2012)

Today I had a good hair day and I'm not sure what contributed most to it! Possibly the ACV being used for clarifying? Idk.

To begin with, my hair was an unkempt 3 day twist-out and everything was done on sectioned hair (6 sections).

Here's what I did:
1. Spritzed scalp with tea spritz
2. Wet hair from root to tip with an ACV mixture and let sit under a shower cap for ~30 minutes, washed out w/very warm water *by this stage the curls were already popping*
3. Co-washed w/Tresemme naturals nourishing moisture
4. Applied Claudie's renew protein conditioner, left in for ~30 minutes, washed out with very warm water
5. Applied DC (organix awapuhi ginger) and left in for ~45 mins, washed out w/luke warm water
6. Applied DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream
7. Sealed with DB peach kernel oil

Other notes:
So, my hair felt good moisture-wise and strength-wise after Claudie's protein treatment. I honestly think the organix conditioner, though it says it's moisturizing, is more of a protein conditioner and it has keratin in it...this is probably why my hair did not feel as good rinsing this out as it did the first treatment-too much protein is not good. Luckily, it wasn't an overload. The conditioner seems balanced between protein and moisture but I guess what my hair wanted most today was a really moisturizing DC. The part of my hair which seems most sensitive to protein is the crown-also the driest area usually.

Today was my first wash n'go in a week or so and weird thing is my hair definitely looked longer today when I was through with my hair. It has to be because I just had a twist-out days ago, right? 

I'm facing the reality that my hair just does not like twists. Only after taking twists out do I really encounter ends sticking together or any kind of tangling. Hmm...

Sorry for the book of a post ladies!


----------



## BlkMane (Jun 25, 2012)

My entire head of hair is NOT low porosity, but I have patches of low porosity/wiry hair. I have a small patch on my crown and another small patch 2 inches or so below that in the back. The rest of my hair can be super soft with the products I use and those patches will just "repel" everything.

What I've found that helps...

1. Water! Internally and on my hair. The more water I drink, the healthier and softer my hair feels. I also use a hair mist on my roots/scalp which I rub into my hair at night before putting it up for bed. The low porosity patches are somewhat softer the next day. My hair mist contains rose water, rosemary & sage, aloe and several drops of oil.

2. I also take evening primrose oil (capsules), 1300mg daily. And Vitamin E capsules a few times a week. My skin and hair are slightly softer than "normal" when I take these oil pills.

3. DC with steam/heat using creamy conditioners mixed with oils (like jojoba avocado and castor oil). Works for me. Not holy grail solution, but it does help. 

4. Using mostly natural products on my hair. Aubrey Organics (everything but the shampoos) and Shea Moisture products are staples. Very seldom do I put products on my hair that are full with chemicals.

5. Keratin conditioners! I've found that using a deep conditioner containing Keratin (Nunaat Hair Mask is my fav) softens up those wiry hairs a lot.

6. Na-PCA spray, which is a moisturing liquid, like water). I apply this after shampooing and then add my light conditioner on top. I rinse out the conditioner after about 5 minutes. This is on days I'm not doing a deep condition as I find that the Na-PCA spray works better when not left on too long. I use the spray that DOES NOT contain aloe.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought the Kera Care leave-in (natural textures) today!  I also bought curls curlada conditioner and was given a sample: III Sisters of Nature Sweet Bounce Back. Will see how these work for my low-po hair! ^.^


----------



## divachyk (Jun 26, 2012)

McQuay30 said:


> My hair didnt like the Dew or Honeyhemp,i was so hopeful that it may and smooth,moisturized ends. Like the gregg juice, pending burnt sugar pomade.





McQuay30 said:


> Any low-po that can recommend a good pomade, this seems to moisturize my ends better than anything? I just tried Curls again and awaiting the new results. First tried it and then applied LJC and my ends were together, no frizz, and soft. This time tried it reversed.


@McQuay30, I like Oyin Honey Hemp & BSP. Why are you looking to moisturize with a pomade? I consider pomade a sealer. Perhaps I'm wrong for thinking so.



MaraWithLove said:


> I bought the Kera Care leave-in (natural textures) today!  I also bought curls curlada conditioner and was given a sample: III Sisters of Nature Sweet Bounce Back. Will see how these work for my low-po hair! ^.^


Please keep us posted @MaraWithLove. What kind of tea spritz did you use the other day when posting you had good results?

@faithVA, have you tried Bee Mine Luscious for a moisturizer? It is my staple moisturizer.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 27, 2012)

McQuay30 said:


> My hair didnt like the Dew or Honeyhemp,i was so hopeful that it may and smooth,moisturized ends. Like the gregg juice, pending burnt sugar pomade.



How did you use the Dew and HH?
I really like the juices as a refresher too.
From my experiences the bsp worked better on already moisturized hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

[USER=104981 said:
			
		

> McQuay30[/USER];16252043]@faithVA How is the Left Coast Lemon Mudwash is working for your ends?


 
I don't use it on my ends. I primarily use the mud on my scalp. I may use it on the top section of my hair and it feels great. But I don't usually spread it throughout my hair. I think when I did that in the past it made them even more porous than they already are.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @McQuay30, I like Oyin Honey Hemp & BSP. Why are you looking to moisturize with a pomade? I consider pomade a sealer. Perhaps I'm wrong for thinking so.
> 
> 
> Please keep us posted @MaraWithLove. What kind of tea spritz did you use the other day when posting you had good results?
> ...


 
No I have't tried anything from online yet.

I'm currently doing the curly girl method and using the Deva Curl products. So I am giving those a try until August when I get my hair cut. I will reassess after that.

I did find a DC with no protein from Komaza and I think MyHoneyChild has one as well.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 27, 2012)

divachyk So I definitely like the KeraCare leave-in. It's just the right blend between light and heavy, moisturizes without weighing my hair down!

Ah, the tea spritz I used was Darcy's Herbal leave-in conditioning spritz-has plenty of herbs in it and a peppermint like scent. Since it was getting low I brewed some black tea and added it to the bottle. I like using it on my scalp!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 27, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> No I have't tried anything from online yet.
> 
> I'm currently doing the curly girl method and using the Deva Curl products. So I am giving those a try until August when I get my hair cut. I will reassess after that.
> 
> I did find a DC with no protein from Komaza and I think MyHoneyChild has one as well.



Does the Deva Curl lo poo work great(if you've tried it)? I purchased this from Ulta. Hope it works great.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];16277351]Does the Deva Curl lo poo work great(if you've tried it)? I purchased this from Ulta. Hope it works great.


 
From my first few uses of them I think they work fine if you use them together - No Poo/Low Poo; conditioner and then some styling product. But they probably leave your hair feeling jacked up if you use them by themselves just because of the way they are formulated. 

I'm not saying you can't use them by themselves but you need to follow them with something that will balance them out. After you use the poo , your hair is going to feel weird, so you will have to use the right conditioner behind it to make it feel normal.

I usually disregard things when they say use the whole line. But in this case, I think it applies.

You may want to just try it on a small section of your hair on a day you are going to DC.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 27, 2012)

faithVA said:


> From my first few uses of them I think they work fine if you use them together - No Poo/Low Poo; conditioner and then some styling product. But they probably leave your hair feeling jacked up if you use them by themselves just because of the way they are formulated.
> 
> I'm not saying you can't use them by themselves but you need to follow them with something that will balance them out. After you use the poo , your hair is going to feel weird, so you will have to use the right conditioner behind it to make it feel normal.
> 
> ...


 
faithVA, thank you. Wow, that's interesting regarding Deva Curl. Didn't know the products were formulated such that you should use the entire line. I really can't afford to have a bunch of shampooing issues. I was on the quest for the perfect no sulfate shampoo. Looks like I should stick with CON Argan and call it a day. Does the hair feel like clarified stripped after using Deva Curl?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @faithVA, thank you. Wow, that's interesting regarding Deva Curl. Didn't know the products were formulated such that you should use the entire line. I really can't afford to have a bunch of shampooing issues. I was on the quest for the perfect no sulfate shampoo. Looks like I should stick with CON Argan and call it a day. Does the hair feel like clarified stripped after using Deva Curl?


 
That is why I suggested just try it on a small section. It isn't damaging. It just feels weird. Then you will be able to tell if your regular conditioner will adjust your hair back. I haven't used a regular conditioner behind it so I can't say if it adjusts back naturally or not.

The hair doesn't feel stripped. It feels clean. It feels hydrated and it feels bare. It's not dry. But there is nothing slippery in this poo though.  I've used clay, mud, sulfate shampoos, sulfate free, natural shampoos, shampoo bars and I've never had anything that feels like this where I could describe it to you. It is different but not bad. The closests I can get is that its closer to what you hair feels like when you wash it with clay.

Its probably the feeling you would get if you took aloe vera and put a whole bunch of herbs and stuff in your hair and tried to wash it  I guess its what clean feels like.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 27, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @McQuay30, I like Oyin Honey Hemp & BSP. Why are you looking to moisturize with a pomade? I consider pomade a sealer. Perhaps I'm wrong for thinking so.
> 
> 
> I am looking to moisturize but the pomade seems the only thing to hold the moisture in and reduce the frizz on my ends.  I try a sample of Oyin and it doesn't have the same effect as Curls. I washed with bentonite mixed with a AOGPD, Argan oil, water, ACV, Aloe juice, and peppermint oil, my curls were define and semi soft, let air dry a bit, applied Curly Kinks leave-in and let it sit for about half hour, more argan oil, followed by Darcy Tucuma buter and finally Oyin Burnt Sugar, cornrow, morning soft hair until the ends, not as frizzy but still more than the Curls and a little dry ends. Anyway I  am getting a bit tried of trying things just for my ends. The Curls pomade work but, their is always a but....


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 27, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I don't use it on my ends. I primarily use the mud on my scalp. I may use it on the top section of my hair and it feels great. But I don't usually spread it throughout my hair. I think when I did that in the past it made them even more porous than they already are.


 
Ohhhh... I have been using the Cool Mint for the entire length of my hair and normally it defines and soft the entire hair. I am thinking about using it has my cleaser/condtioner and only apply a good leave-in, "I like Curly Kinks" and seal and move on. This haircare is suppose to be simple!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

McQuay30 said:


> Ohhhh... I have been using the Cool Mint for the entire length of my hair and normally it defines and soft the entire hair. I am thinking about using it has my cleaser/condtioner and only apply a good leave-in, "I like Curly Kinks" and seal and move on. This haircare is suppose to be simple!!!


 
It is supposed to be  

I think it is simple for people who don't run into big problems or have hair conditions. 

If the mudwash works well on your hair I would just use it as you always do. If you have found what works keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## havilland (Jun 27, 2012)

hey ladies,

haven't checked in in awhile.

i have been deep conditioning and co washing like religion!  what seems to "work" for me is wetting my hair every three days and sealing my ends with castor oil jelly (unpetroleum jelly).  i apply my moisturizer and leave ins and then seal with the jelly.  so far this has kept some level of moisture in my chemically treated ends.

when i do not do this, my hair looks like feathery cotton.  it just is soft and puffy and has no body or hold or weight....if that makes sense.

at this point i am just trying to protect them the best i can until eventually i trim them all away,


----------



## divachyk (Jun 27, 2012)

McQuay30 said:


> divachyk said:
> 
> 
> > @McQuay30, I like Oyin Honey Hemp & BSP. Why are you looking to moisturize with a pomade? I consider pomade a sealer. Perhaps I'm wrong for thinking so.
> ...


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 29, 2012)

Is anyone pre-pooing, co-washing, or dc'ing weekly? It's been suggested that my failure to do so weekly is contributing to my hair's inability to retain moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Is anyone pre-pooing, co-washing, or dc'ing weekly? It's been suggested that my failure to do so weekly is contributing to my hair's inability to retain moisture.


 
I have always DCd weekly. I prepoo sometimes. Going to prepoo tonight with EVOO and honey. I don't do this regularly enough to say whether it works. 

I just started cowashing several times a week about 6 weeks ago. This is the only thing I have noticed that has man a difference in my hair. 

This week I cowashed every night and in this 107 degree temperature my hair isn't falling off my head.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2012)

i do an oil treatment, wash, and dc twice a week.  i think removing buildup and using light moisturizers are helping me to retain moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

[USER=98259 said:
			
		

> gvin89[/USER];16294137]Is anyone pre-pooing, co-washing, or dc'ing weekly? It's been suggested that my failure to do so weekly is contributing to my hair's inability to retain moisture.


 
What is your weekly regimen?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, something about Curls coconut curlada has my hair in love thus far!


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What is your weekly regimen?



faithVA, I wash bi-weekly
Shampoo with a shampoo bar unless clarifying
Dc/steam with strinilah or aohsr
Leave-in then air dry


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2012)

[USER=98259 said:
			
		

> gvin89[/USER];16297499]@faithVA, I wash bi-weekly
> Shampoo with a shampoo bar unless clarifying
> Dc/steam with strinilah or aohsr
> Leave-in then air dry


 
If the AOHSR is working for you keeping using it. If it is not considering using a lighter conditioner or mixing it with a lighter conditioner so it soaks in more.

I'm not a big proponent of if you do this then tada it will work because that has never worked for me 

I have found with doing the CG method for the past few weeks that the more often I wet my hair the better my hair felt. And I don't think it has to do with prepooing, DCing or cowashing as much as I am not letting it dry out so much in between. So instead of wetting my hair 1x a week and it drying out in between, now it is only drying out 3 days before I wet it again. Does that make sense. 

I know that wetting my hair at least every 3 days makes a difference. But I am still playing around with this.

You may want to try staying with the shampoo every 2 weeks but DCing or cowashing more often.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jul 1, 2012)

So remember when I said I'd have to face the fact that twists weren't for me? I'm thinking I was wrong to say that. They're coming out just fine and I'm almost certain it was resultant of the products I used! Also, I don't know if the drying effect of isopropyl alcohol (in tresemme naturals conditioner) contributed to how my ends were sticking together? But I'm guessing that can account for my recent dryness! Also, after a careful look over my products-via help from a member in a thread-I realize almost ALL of the products I've been using lately have had some type of protein in them. SMH you'd think I'd have noticed! >.< I've basically been suffering from protein overload and didn't know it.  Any really moisturizing DCs you ladies would recommend? I'm on the lookout. 

So that's a NO to: 
Darcy's pumpkin leave in condish
Tresemme naturals conditioner (original formula at least)
Organix Awapuhi ginger conditioner (got a refund )
ACV rinses (for the time being, just so I'm not closing my cuticle too much)

Other notes:
Do you ladies also have trouble with butters and thick creams? Also, do you notice that your hair likes different products when flat-ironed/straight than when in its natural state? When my hair is straight, that's the only time my hair will settle for a butter or thick cream. So, I have a pretty full jar of Darcy's curl styling cream eyeing me...but that's okay because my sister (who wears her hair straight most of the time and has fine, thin hair unlike me) really likes it. It's a shame I've passed on more products than I've enjoyed.  

Tonight I started twisting my (dry, stretched) hair with: Darcy's sweet cocoa bean moisturizing hair balm, KeraCare Natural Textures Leave-in and Tiffani ceramide pomade by Claudie. Turning out great so far, only time will tell!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 1, 2012)

shortdub78, I think it was you that mentioned using CON Argan shampoo. Am I correct? Do you feel it removes oil and dirt buildup? I use it frequently and love how my hair feels but I just don't know if it removes weekly product buildup.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2012)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, I think it was you that mentioned using CON Argan shampoo. Am I correct? Do you feel it removes oil and dirt buildup? I use it frequently and love how my hair feels but I just don't know if it removes weekly product buildup.



yes that was me!  i do use a sulfate shampoo to remove buildup.  i shampoo with a sulfate first, then i use the CON or i lather my scalp twice with the CON.  i also use Keracare 1st lather shampoo to remove buildup as well. it doesn't have sulfates in it.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 2, 2012)

How did I miss this thread?   Great suggestions all around!


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> If the AOHSR is working for you keeping using it. If it is not considering using a lighter conditioner or mixing it with a lighter conditioner so it soaks in more.
> 
> I'm not a big proponent of if you do this then tada it will work because that has never worked for me
> 
> ...



Right...what works one week may not work the next.  My hair is funny like that.  I will try DCing weekly and cowashing twice a week.

Has anyone successfully used Jane Carter products?  The stylist I frequent swears by it so I just wanted to know how it works on the lo-pos.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Right...what works one week may not work the next. My hair is funny like that. I will try DCing weekly and cowashing twice a week.
> 
> Has anyone successfully used Jane Carter products? The stylist I frequent swears by it so I just wanted to know how it works on the lo-pos.


 
I haven't tried any of the Jane Carter products. I do have the Nourish and Shine but don't use it. 

If you do get it though please let us know how it goes.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm so glad I found this thread. I recently discovered my hair is low porosity and i think it's why I've been having a hard time getting my products to penetrate my hair and as a result retain. I'm stuck at APL and I think this is why.


--Share your hair background
*4a natural*

--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?
*Did the water test on my hair on my last wash day and my hair just floated. When I wash it, it takes forever to get wet. My daily moisturizer does not seem to penetrate and i feel the need to wash my hair more often. I've noticed no matter how long I DC my hair does not feel conditioned. This just started too. Thing is last year I had the opposite problem and I started spraying ACV on my hair before I conditioned to get rid of product build up. Now I just need to find a balance.

Me being low porosity would explain why it's been taking more heat than usual to straighten my hair and why my hair just loves the VO5 Balancing Shampoo and is hating Clarifying shampoos.*

--What have you tried that worked?
*When I wash my hair this week I'm not going to use ACV as a pre con. Ive gone without it entirely and my scalp didn't like that so I'm going to use it as a post con and see what happens. *

--What have you tried that did not work?
*N/a*

--What questions do you have?
*None ... Yet*


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome ScorpioBeauty09


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2012)

the SE conditioner (mega silk tan jar, copper lid)  is really working out for me.  i have finally found a nice deep conditioner that doesn't have protein in it and it actually moisturizes.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

I received the results of my hair analysis yesterday and it was confirmed that my hair is low porosity. I had a phone consultation where I was able to ask more direction questions. She said that when my hair is healthy (it currently is not), I do not need protein treatments. However, I do not need to avoid products with basic proteins like wheat protein or silk amino acids.

Because of the low porosity and the cuticle laying flat my hair when healthy should look great, grow well and shine easily. However, it may be hard to moisture, products may lay on the hair and products may be hard to find. [Most of us have experienced this.]

Products that are low porosity friend tend to be liquid and translucent. Creams may be harder to absorb into the hair. 

She recommend I...
---DC weekly
---Stick to using only 1 or 2 leave-in/moisturizing products at a time. And use small amounts until finding the right amount. 
---Trim when my ends tell me to. On healthy hair should be about every 3 to 4 months if not using heat
---Don't detangle dry hair
---Twist/braid/wrap hair at night to minimize detangling
---Drink plenty of water because my hair needs it.

Tips for helping absorption
--Wrap damp hair with warm towel or t-shirt and steam for 3 minutes then follow with product
--use steamer or dryer with conditioning setting
--rinse with warm water


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^i am glad you got your results back.  i agree with using liquid products.  the creamy ones just sit on my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^i am glad you got your results back. i agree with using liquid products. the creamy ones just sit on my hair.


 
Yeah, as far as the porosity it wasn't anything new. 2 years of struggle had informed me of this already  But it was nice to have the confirmation.

Maybe the recommendations will help some of the new ladies.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Yeah, as far as the porosity it wasn't anything new. 2 years of struggle had informed me of this already  But it was nice to have the confirmation.
> 
> Maybe the recommendations will help some of the new ladies.



faithVA
have you found a way to keep your hair moisturized? and why do you believe you hair is damaged, if you were told it is in a healthy state?  did they see and holes, splits, cracks, thinning, etc..?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];16426651]@faithVA
> have you found a way to keep your hair moisturized? and why do you believe you hair is damaged, if you were told it is in a healthy state? did they see and holes, splits, cracks, thinning, etc..?


 



			
				[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];16426651]@faithVA
> have you found a way to keep your hair moisturized? and why do you believe you hair is damaged, if you were told it is in a healthy state? did they see and holes, splits, cracks, thinning, etc..?


 
I received the results of my hair analysis last night. She said I only have 1 to 3" of healthy hair. The rest is damaged and splitting. She sent me the pictures. I knew it was damaged that is why I have been trimming. I just didn't know how far up it went. After she explained to my how high the damage was, it explains why my last 2 trims didn't fix the problem. 

She didn't say it's in a healthy state. She said when it is in its healthy state then follow those recommendations. The only recommendation she has for right now is cut it or lose it all. 

She said I would no better how to moisturize it when I got it cut. She said it would be impossible to keep my hair moisturized now because of the level of protein damage to my hair.

So I will reassess moisturizing after my cut in August.


----------



## candy626 (Jul 24, 2012)

I always thought I had high porosity but am now thinking I may have low porosity.

I did the porosity test and my strands floated in the water.

I also have a tough time getting relaxers to take. When they do relax my curl, within a month my hair coils right back up. 

My hair seems to favor moisture to protein.

The only thing that doesn't match up is my hair seems to take just fine to most styling products/conditioners.  My hair does like ACV rinses and actually gives my hair fantastic shine when I do it before a rollerset.

The length of my hair takes wonderfully to heat based styling, though my ends do not and tend to suffer from it.

My hair does just fine with chemical processing (for the most part). My hair actually feels very soft after I color my hair or relax it. 

And my hair is prone to frizziness and feeling rough and dry if it is not properly moisturized or styled properly. 

Blow drying makes my hair feel like sandpaper, while roller-setting keeps it feeling MUCH smoother.

Idk..I'm still confused on the whole porosity thing.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2012)

[USER=322171 said:
			
		

> candy626[/USER];16466723]I always thought I had high porosity but am now thinking I may have low porosity.
> 
> I did the porosity test and my strands floated in the water.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't read anything that sounds like high porosity. 

And there is a bit of a confusion on your chemical process. 1st you say its hard for a relaxer to take but then you say your hair does fine with chemical processing. 

Low porosity hair likes color, but I find my hair will hold onto the demi and permanent but will not hold onto the semi. It also does well with some types of heat because the cuticle is flat and it tends to be strong hair.

What areas are you confused about?


----------



## candy626 (Jul 24, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I didn't read anything that sounds like high porosity.
> 
> And there is a bit of a confusion on your chemical process. 1st you say its hard for a relaxer to take but then you say your hair does fine with chemical processing.
> 
> ...



Sorry that probably did sound confusing, lol

What I meant by my hair does fine with chemical processing is that it usually doesn't get damaged from it. My actually feels really soft after a color treatment and sometimes after a relaxer also. Relaxers don't take on my hair fully, but only loosen my curl a tidge and make my hair softer.

And I think you are right I am low porosity. I did some more reading this morning and I didn't realize how I'd been wrong all along.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2012)

candy626 said:


> Sorry that probably did sound confusing, lol
> 
> What I meant by my hair does fine with chemical processing is that it usually doesn't get damaged from it. My actually feels really soft after a color treatment and sometimes after a relaxer also. Relaxers don't take on my hair fully, but only loosen my curl a tidge and make my hair softer.
> 
> And I think you are right I am low porosity. I did some more reading this morning and I didn't realize how I'd been wrong all along.


 
Thanks. I thought that was what you were saying.

My hair was the same. It took forever for my relaxer to take which ended up ruining my scalp  And it wouldn't last long. Around 3 weeks you couldn't tell I ever had one. But my hair did fine growing with relaxers.

And I am back to demi and permanent colors because it opens my cuticle a bit more and my hair feels softer. 

Hopefully some of the tips in the thread will help you out.


----------



## candy626 (Jul 24, 2012)

faithVA 

Yes I have been reading through it periodically throughout the day. Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## mocha013 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello!

 I can't believe I am so late getting into this thread.  I've been suffering from porosity issues for the last couple of months and trying to fix it, trial and error. I am so thankful for this thread!

Share your hair background:

4b/4c natural, somewhere between neck/shoulder length in back, chin length on sides and nose length in front.  I am a super slow grower and have had a few self-induced setbacks since being natural (2+ years).  Despite that, as a 4b/4c natural, I always humored by some of the notions that generalized 4b hair as difficult to manage, style, etc.  Even though I lacked significant length, I never had a problem managing/styling my properly moisturized hair, until now.....

What symptoms is you hair exhibiting?

-No longer responds to go-to conditioners and moisturizers, puffs up and loses any definition (curl or otherwise) at the sligtest hint of moisture (I work out/run 4-5 days/week). 


-I have to wash more often to remove greasy build up, where previously I could go as long as 3 weeks between washes and my hair felt great.  


-Styling it is futile.  The style does not last and typically turns in a mangled mess right before my eyes.  

-It looks and feels dry 90% of the time.

-The only positive in all this is that my hair is not breaking and appears to be retaining some length, oddly enough.

What have you tried that has worked?
I have tried DC on dry hair with AOHR and ACV rinses, both of which have helped but not consistently.  Oil rinses help some too.  I suspect all the extra manipulation from washing is NOT helping though.

What have you tried that has not worked?
Having read up a little on how to treat porous hair, I've tried doing light protein treatments (Aphogee 2 min).  Any type of protein SEEMS to make things worse.  I say SEEMS because, truthfully, I just don't know what to do anymore or how to read the signs of what my hair needs.  We used to be so in tune....

What questions do you have?
1. Are the steps for correcting low porosity the same as correcting high porosity?  I'm pretty sure I'm low....

2.  I've heard/read that porous hair = damaged hair.  If that's true, would I be adding fuel to the fire by putting my braids in my hair for a short spell?  I can braid myself and so won't worry about them being to tight or too small, etc.  But just wondering if taking a break from my hair for a while with braids would be good or harmful?  Opinions welcomed and again thanks Faith for starting this thread--it's right on time for me (well, kinda since I was waaaaay late getting here).


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2012)

mocha013 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I can't believe I am so late getting into this thread. I've been suffering from porosity issues for the last couple of months and trying to fix it, trial and error. I am so thankful for this thread!
> 
> ...


 
Hi mocha013, Welcome. I am not sure you are low porosity. You may want to read the 1st 2 or 3 posts and see the symptoms of low porosity hair.

I really didn't see much in your list that related. It sounds like perhaps your hair just needs to be clarified or maybe you have heat damage? 

You may want to try the strand test as well to see if your hair floats.

But to answer your questions, there is no way to correct low porosity hair because it is not damaged hair. It is the natural condition of some hair. 

Porous Hair or High Porosity hair is damaged hair. It is usually caused by chemical or heat damage. That can be repaired. There is a high porosity thread as well you may want to check out.

I think you should hold off on the braids until you figure out what is going on with your hair.

Is there anything you were doing 4 to 6 months ago that could have damaged your hair?


----------



## mocha013 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Faith!  Now I'm really confused.  Let me try to answer your questions....In terms of my symptoms--seems pretty close to what I read on the first couple pages from other girls (product sits on my hair, quick build up, no penetration--dry/frizzy 90% of the time despite best efforts and difficult to moisturize.)

That being said, I have tried, and forgot to mention that chelating shampoos have helped as well.  I just hesitate from using it so frequently to avoid my hair becoming even more dry.  I do hear what you are saying about Porous/High Porosity hair.  Aside from a straightening my hair for trimming (low heat 275--hair reverted fully pretty much next day), I can't think of anything else I've done that would have been damaging.  

Thanks for your opinion on the braids.....I just feel like I need to take a break, but figuring things out first would be better.

I'll be washing today and will do the strand test to be sure, but in the meantime, I'll hop on over to the High Porosity thread.  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2012)

[USER=35965 said:
			
		

> mocha013[/USER];16483807]Hi Faith! Now I'm really confused. Let me try to answer your questions....In terms of my symptoms--seems pretty close to what I read on the first couple pages from other girls (product sits on my hair, quick build up, no penetration--dry/frizzy 90% of the time despite best efforts and difficult to moisturize.)
> 
> That being said, I have tried, and forgot to mention that chelating shampoos have helped as well. I just hesitate from using it so frequently to avoid my hair becoming even more dry. I do hear what you are saying about Porous/High Porosity hair. Aside from a straightening my hair for trimming (low heat 275--hair reverted fully pretty much next day), I can't think of anything else I've done that would have been damaging.
> 
> ...


 
Not kicking you out but just trying to make sure you are on the right path.

It's just rare to have someone say, my hair was good before but now its low porosity. And the way you mentioned it as if it is a new problem not one you have always had. Typically low porosity heads have always had these problems but they weren't as amplified when relaxed.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is an article from naturallycurly.com on determining your porosity and density.



> How to Determine Hair Porosity
> The simple definition of hair porosity is the ability of your hair to absorb and retain any type of moisture.
> 
> If your hair is not very porous at all, the cuticle layers, the scales of the hair shaft that overlap one another, are very close together and are tightly closed. They allow little, if any, moisture to get in or out. If your hair is like this, it is considered to have low porosity.
> ...


----------



## mocha013 (Jul 26, 2012)

No worries, and thanks for trying to make sure I was in the right place.  I too noticed that I was the only person speaking of my issue as if it was new...

I pray its not damaged....but will take another look at the other porosity thread for some encouragement/information.  Oooh and thanks for the additional resource/information!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2012)

My hair feels wonderful when the conditioner is on. But when I rinse, man does it feel crazy and rough  I always thought it was a problem. Now I see thats how my hair feels. But I do tend to lean towards conditioners that leave my hair with a smoother finish. And now I rinse the conditioner out with warm water and then follow with a cool rinse. That seems to be working out pretty well.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ugh, note to self don't fix what's not broken.  I tried BS as a pre-poo and my hair LOVED it! Everything was back to normal and it even re-grew to where it was before my trim 2 months ago (1 inch to BSL in back) but I was worried about getting too dependent on BS like I did with ACV.  So last night when I washed I didn't use BS and I tried VO5 Revitalizing conditioner to see how my hair would react and no go.  It was essentially back to usual. 

So when I take my braids down in 3 weeks, it's back to baking soda and Breakage Defense conditioners I go. I've realized my hair thrives on Breakage Defense conditioners and doesn't really take  to any other type of conditioner (conditioners for hair exposed to heat tools is a possible exception.)


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2012)

Tonight I spritzed scalp with avj. I'm interested to see what hair feels like tomorrow. Normally avj is drying but I'm giving it another go since it's been a long time since I've used it. faithVA, are you still using it daily with glycerin?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2012)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];16517637]Tonight I spritzed scalp with avj. I'm interested to see what hair feels like tomorrow. Normally avj is drying but I'm giving it another go since it's been a long time since I've used it. @faithVA, are you still using it daily with glycerin?


 
I'm interested in seeing how your hair feels as well 

I haven't used AVG/AVJ in a while. I think I stopped when I started trying to figure out why my hair was drying out so I cut out everything but conditioner. I keep saying I'm going to do the AVJ rinse but I'm mid-wash before I remember and the AVJ is in the refrigerator. 

I have been rinsing in warm and then in cool. Its great for smoothing my hair but I think my hair feels drier during the week. So this week going to skip the cool rinse to see if it stays more moisturized.

Did you ask me all that?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2012)

faithVA, I didn't ask but  you gave it. It's cool because it was good info. I'll let you know....my guess is it will be dry and crispy like before but I'm entering this with an open mind. I spritzed the scalp only, not whole head. My hair does ok with avj when it is formulated within products. I've not had the best of luck with straight avj. My scalp is feeling a bit irritated so that's what prompted me to spritz. My skin is a bit irritated to. I'm unsure what I've come in contact with to have my body irritated. It's irritating to the touch. I'm not in pain though.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2012)

divachyk, So how did your hair turn out?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2012)

faithVA -- feels good thus far. Last night I spritz ng only with avj and o/n baggy. Ng felt moisturized this morning. I spritzed ng again before leaving for work just to see if the baggy made the difference in the moisturizing benefits of avj. Will report back later if ng is dry or remained moisturized.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2012)

i need to get back on the  ball of washing my hair twice a week.


----------



## candy626 (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't believe I thought I was high porosity all this time. It makes so much sense now why my hair loves regular shampooing/Clarifying. Years ago I did a strict cowashing regimen and my hair was weak and brittle from all the build up. Now I know why


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2012)

I check my porosity periodically and I find that my porosity varies. Sometimes I'm high, sometimes low. I'm unsure why it varies. My ng - length ranges from low, normal to high and my ends are low. I'll keep monitoring but I will still claim low porosity for now.

ETA: @faithVA, mid-day check indicates hair is moisturized. It's not as silky feeling as it was this a.m. but it's not crispy dry either. Will see what the rest of the day brings. Report back later.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2012)

faithVA, my hair felt decent this evening. I was bold and spritzed both the ng and length. I will report back how my hair feels sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2012)

candy626 said:


> I can't believe I thought I was high porosity all this time. It makes so much sense now why my hair loves regular shampooing/Clarifying. Years ago I did a strict cowashing regimen and my hair was weak and brittle from all the build up. Now I know why



i figured that out too. when i started doing all of that cowashing, that was too much going on for me and i had to leave the heavy creams and oils alone.  my hair couldn't take all of that.  now i shampoo twice a week.  i use a moisturizing sulfate shampoo first, and shampoo a second lather with a non sulfate.  the sulfate acts as a mini clarifier for me to remove buildup, since i do use cones.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 7, 2012)

I finally have done this test and my hair is floating apart from a strand at the bottom of the bowl,i take i have low/medium porosity then?



			
				candy626 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I thought I was high porosity all this time. It makes so much sense now why my hair loves regular shampooing/Clarifying. Years ago I did a strict cowashing regimen and my hair was weak and brittle from all the build up. Now I know why


 
My hair sheds with cowashing and leaves my hair dry most of the time ,it does however occasionally work for me ,but i couldn't go more than a week without shampooing and DC my hair would be dry and limp.

faithVA does glyerin not work on low porosity hair ? My hair hates it in leave in products especially when there aren't oils to counteract the effects of it  eg Oyin j&b


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm getting ready to try and read this whole thread. I've had it up to here with my dryness, knots, and tangles.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 8, 2012)

To answer thread questions

--Share your hair background

-Relaxed for 12-13 years 
-Decide on last relaxer before my freshmen year of college 
-Last relaxer july 31 2009

--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?

-Scalp always seemed flaky even right after wash with hair still wet professionally and diy
-Hair always seemed fairly dry but was kept pretty much under control until last summer something happened and now I have so many ssk's, and length retention is almost non existent
-2011 is the year when I first professionally straightened hair, dyed a piece of hair in the front, and wore wash and gos
-I stopped straightening so much (so far in 2012 I've straightened maybe 4 times 2/17, 3/6, 6/24, and maybe once more)
-When hair is wet or moist it feels great, but once its dry it is dry feeling unless i heat style( roller set, blow-dry)

--What have you tried that worked?

--What have you tried that did not work?

--What questions do you have?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

nadaa16 said:


> To answer thread questions
> 
> --Share your hair background
> 
> ...


 
Please share your wash day regimen (techniques and products).
And what are you using midweek as well?

What symptoms of low porosity are you showing? You may want to reread the first few posts to see what the symptoms are. You may not be low porosity even though you have dryness issues. There are a lot of things that can cause that.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 8, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Please share your wash day regimen (techniques and products).
> And what are you using midweek as well?
> 
> What symptoms of low porosity are you showing? You may want to reread the first few posts to see what the symptoms are. You may not be low porosity even though you have dryness issues. There are a lot of things that can cause that.



I wash in 2 sections
Last wash day products in red:
Shampoo with moisturizing dandruff conditioner(Jason tea tree treatment shampoo)
follow up with moisturizing shampoobeautiful curls shea butter curl nourishing shampoo
overnight Dc with moisturizing conditioner+EVCO or EVOObanana+honey+Castor oil+vo5+avocado+shea mix
leave in beautiful curls shea butter leave in
seal with oilcastor oil
styletwist out

recently after a few hours hair seems pretty dry and I can hear myself touching hair. spray with water and apply leave in and oil

symptoms
dry
water test hair floated
 hard hair
brittle but not necessarily breaking 
product has to be squeezed into hair


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

I put my hair in some water yesterday and its still floating but I don't suffer from any of these problems


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I put my hair in some water yesterday and its still floating but I don't suffer from any of these problems


 
You have normal porosity hair. I know that just by what you use out of your stash 

The hair float test is nice but its not accurate the way it has been described to me. It may only be accurate if the hair floats and you have additional symptoms. But alone it's not a clear indicator of porosity. Perhaps we are missing details on how to properly do the test.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

nadaa16 said:


> I wash in 2 sections
> Last wash day products in red:
> Shampoo with moisturizing dandruff conditioner(Jason tea tree treatment shampoo)
> follow up with moisturizing shampoobeautiful curls shea butter curl nourishing shampoo
> ...


 
It is possible that the products you are using are too heavy for your hair. You are using a lot of heavy products with shea butter and castor oil. Heavy products can give you the illusion of moisture but they just coat the hair. If you have a lighter leave-in try that. 

I don't think you have a porosity issue yet. I think it could just be the wrong products for your hair. So you are getting a coating but not the moisture you are seeking.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I put my hair in some water yesterday and its still floating but I don't suffer from any of these problems



Was this clean hair or hair with product? It makes a difference. 
lamaria211


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 8, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> It is possible that the products you are using are too heavy for your hair. You are using a lot of heavy products with shea butter and castor oil. Heavy products can give you the illusion of moisture but they just coat the hair. If you have a lighter leave-in try that.
> 
> I don't think you have a porosity issue yet. I think it could just be the wrong products for your hair. So you are getting a coating but not the moisture you are seeking.



Ooh ok thank you. by light you mean like watery? Kinky curly knot today usually works well but I left it in Atlanta.  
And I thought heavy products would seal in my moisture


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

nadaa16 said:


> Ooh ok thank you. by light you mean like watery? Kinky curly knot today usually works well but I left it in Atlanta.
> And I thought heavy products would seal in my moisture


 
Yes like Knot Today. Some hair can deal with just sealing with an oil and/or butter. Some hair needs a lighter product. It can be helpful to layer with a lighter product than a heavier one.

If you have something heavier see if you can dilute it with some water or with aloe vera juice or gel. 

There is watery, lotion and then cream/butter. I think you need more of the watery or lotion consistency first.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you guys know any YouTube people with low porosity hair? Thank you


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2012)

nadaa16 said:


> Do you guys know any YouTube people with low porosity hair? Thank you



No but I think I recall CurlyNikki mentioning she's low porosity. nadaa16


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 12, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> No but I think I recall CurlyNikki mentioning she's low porosity. nadaa16



Thank you so much!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2012)

nadaa16 said:


> Do you guys know any YouTube people with low porosity hair? Thank you


 
denimpixie says shes low porosity.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2012)

Ive been rinsing with cool water which in one way I like. It leaves my hair smooth and less frizzy. But I used Giovanni Direct on my hair and the next day my hair was dull looking because it say on my strands. So next wash I rinsed with warm, applied the leave in then used my heat cap for a few minutes. It definitely made a difference.

Going to try applying the leavein, using the heatcap and then applying a heavier leaveinr moisturizer. I think this worked before.


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 13, 2012)

nadaa16 said:
			
		

> Do you guys know any YouTube people with low porosity hair? Thank you



Denimpixie was the only one I knew of...I've asked a few in a comment, but no one has ever responded. Maybe the more people realize how much porosity matters, they'll start saying what they are on YouTube.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chantille (Aug 16, 2012)

It's been a while since I ventured to this side of the board, but I've been lurking in here for a minute, and thought I'd share my experiences.  Hope it isn't too late to chime in...

*--Share your hair background*

Relaxed, 4-something (never paid attention to the degree), hovering around APL.  I kept my hair in braids throughout most of high school and undergrad for ease and simply being ignorant of not knowing how to best take care of my hair, but my hair _looked_ fine between braids.  The last time I took out my braids 4 years ago, I tried to transition, but my hair DID NOT agree.  My main problem was dryness.  I tried every moisturizer under the sun and nothing took.  I didn't start experiencing what I now know are low porosity symptoms until after I relaxed my hair after close to 2 years of going natural.  Did the strand test, and it floated for a week.

*--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?*

Dry, dry, dry!  Takes forever to _feel_ wet when washing my hair, feels amazing when it finally is drenched, air dries in what seems like minutes and feels crispy and hard afterwards.  Relaxers do not take as well since my first relaxer after the 2 year hiatus.  Tangles like crazy the minute shampoo hits it and takes forever for me to comb out.  Ridiculous shedding.

*--What have you tried that worked?*

Baking soda!  My goodness, what a miracle worker.  I always ignored those threads, but when I hit my limit with regular shampoo, I finally tried the BS rinse and became a convert.  I followed the rinse with Aphogee 2 minute, DC, and my hair felt better than it had in years, as if it actually absorbed the products.

Adding olive oil to my DC and using heat.

Blow drying mostly air dried hair.  My daily moisturizer takes better on straight hair.

*--What have you tried that did not work?*

Traditional shampoo.  Doesn't matter what type; I've tried natural poos, sulfates, sulfate-free, etc, etc.  I dreaded wash days because I knew I would have to spend several frustrating hours detangling the mess poos would create, even after prepooing overnight.  It was difficult for me to accept that my hair just does not like shampoo, since it's so deeply ingrained in us from such a young age.  But I tried the BS, as mentioned above, and have never looked back.

Roux PC.  After reading a thread years ago about how it helps porous hair, I thought this was going to be my miracle product, but it didn't make my hair feel as great as others were reporting.  I later realized that I either misread the info or read misinformation because LP hair is already shut tight and Roux was only sealing it even tighter.  I believe it worked better after a BS rinse, but still not as great as I thought it would be.  Might try an ACV rinse next time to close the cuticles.

Letting my hair air dry curly.  It simply won't stay moisturized from day to day.  I've done simple experiments: doing my normal moisturizing routine on air dried curly hair one week (even upping the frequency), and the same thing on 50/50 air dried/blow dried straight hair another week.  Straight hair felt better day to day hands down.  Enough evidence for me.

Shea butter and coconut oil for DC, sealing, daily moisturizing, etc.  Shea butter just sits there.  Coconut oil dries it out

*--What questions do you have?*

I know some women with LP hair are wary of opening their cuticles with BS.  Are there specific reasons?

I thought I read that LP hair likes more water based moisturizers for daily use, but I've found the opposite for me.  Anyone else?


Truly appreciate the support and advice here  Has made me feel less of a prisoner to my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2012)

chantille said:


> It's been a while since I ventured to this side of the board, but I've been lurking in here for a minute, and thought I'd share my experiences. Hope it isn't too late to chime in...
> 
> *--Share your hair background*
> 
> ...


 
Welcome chantille, Glad you decided to venture over to this side. Your post was very informative. Your symptoms sound exactly like mine or mine sound exactly like yours.

I agree about the shampoo. I try not to use anything that causes my hair to draw up. It is my sign that its sucking the moisture out of my hair. I use either the mudwash or I cowash. But if something does draw it up, I have found conditioners that reverse it, so I don't go into a panic.

I had the same results with Roux Porosity. I am thinking you don't even need to do an ACV. Your cuticles start shutting down as soon as you remove your head from the warm water. At least that is what mine does. But if you try it let us know. I am going to try doing an AVG/AVJ rinse. Um, cuz... no special reason. Will let everyone know how that goes.

Instead of closing my cuticle afterwards, what I try to do is apply my leave-in and then apply more heat to it absorbs. I haven't tried blowing it straight. It is something to consider. 

As far as BP, I haven't tried it just because I was sort of scared. You know how our hair is, so I can get sort of panicky sometimes. But I definitely plan on giving it a try before the end of the month. Too many women in this thread have suggested it. 

And I don't know about the moisturizers. I'm still trying to find a leave-in I like. I can't say my hair doesn't like water based, but I think it requires a medium consistency between the watery/lotions and the really thick creams/butters.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2012)

With this short cut I can experiment a bit more because its easy to wash my hair and start all over. 

First, I think I need to leave the Deva Curl No Poo alone and just cowash with the Deva Curl One conditioner to see how my hair likes that.

Second I think I should skip the leave-in after rinsing and just apply a light oil like sunflower or grapeseed oil.

Third I will let my hair dry, then mist it with water and apply my leave-in.

I am going to try the baking soda sometime this month. And I'm going to try an AVJ rinse sometime this month.

Will be doing a lot of experiments using conditioners and leave-ins to see how they work on my hair. Will leave the gels and creams alone for a bit so I can truly see.


----------



## chantille (Aug 17, 2012)

I had an impromptu wash day yesterday.  I am visiting home on summer vacation, so I used my mother's products

-Baking soda rinse.  Massaged it through, let it sit for 3 minutes, and then rinsed out.  Poured a second BS rinse through my hair and promptly rinsed it out.
-Applied Aphogee 2 minute and combed through. Let sit for 5 minutes then rinsed out. (I am being a little heavy handed with the protein since I plan on relaxing next weekend, my first time self-relaxing)
-Applied DC.  When I DC'ed 1.5 weeks ago, I used only Mizani Moisturefuse with a tbsp of olive oil.  Didn't love this results, so I added a couple of tbsp of Elasta QP DPR 11 DC.  Sat under hair dryer for an hour and left it on another 30 minutes without heat.  Definitely liked the results better.
-Decided to use an ACV rinse.  Felt the difference as soon as it hit my hair--hair became  silky with tons of slip.  I loved it.
-Wrapped hair in t-shirt and let dry for 45 minutes.
-Used Giovanni Direct.  Still on the fence about this one.  Only my second time using it and I didn't feel like it did much.
-Sprayed Silk Elements Olive Oil heat protectant (love this stuff) and blow dried on medium heat in sections.
-Applied NTM Silk Touch.  Length of hair loves it but it does nothing for my new growth.  Sealed with a drop of some Dr. Miracle oil and pinned into a bun.

Results:  Easier detangling throughout the entire process, thanks to the BS.  My comb slipped through easily as I applied each product.  Loved this DC mix much better.  ACV rinse felt wonderful.  My blow dry comb never caught once, but there was a little more shedding than I would have liked.  Had a lot of swing and immediate high sheen after blowdrying, which I usually don't have, so must have been ACV rinse.  After a few hours, my edges feel a little stiff, but everything else feels great.  Just still looking for something for my NG.  I ordered some Hairveda Whipped Creme, which should be at my apt by the time I return to school next weekend, so we'll see how that does.  Until then, I have to play around with what she has.

I don't have a set regimen at school-home, since I was trying something new everyday to counteract the mess that shampoo left my hair in.  Now that I have achieved results with BS, I plan to pour out all shampoo and fill with BS rinse.  I need to keep my regimen very simple because I simply will not have the time for complicated routines when school and clinicals start.  Two things I know my hair did like was cowashing with WEN, which I did twice a week after a couple of days of gym buildup, and Aphogee keratin spritzes a few times a weeks between Aphogee 2 minute treatments every other wash day.  I think I will add some BS to my WEN cowashes now.  I just need a more reliable DC and daily moisturizer.

Does anyone do tea rinses for shedding?  This is the next thing I want to try.


----------



## suns4i6e (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm so pleased some of you are finding success incorporating BS into your processes. As I said up-thread, I have been using BS in deep cond mixtures for years and always will.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 17, 2012)

chantille said:


> *--What have you tried that worked?*
> 
> Baking soda!  My goodness, what a miracle worker.  I always ignored those threads, but when I hit my limit with regular shampoo, I finally tried the BS rinse and became a convert.  I followed the rinse with Aphogee 2 minute, DC, and my hair felt better than it had in years, as if it actually absorbed the products.


Amen to this!  I started using BS as a pre-poo last month and my hair loves it!! I went off it a couple weeks ago to see what would happen and it was back to usual.  My hair felt hard instead of silky smooth, it was too hard to detangle, had increased shedding and did not take well to heat.  I went back to BS when I washed my hair last night and what a difference!

Welcome, by the way!  Weird, I read your entire post and your hair sounds a lot like mine even though you're relaxed and I'm natural.erplexed  Happy posting!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi ladies, just popping in briefly to say that my hair has been feeling great since I used a dc of hibiscus + bhringraj powders. I've not really been "properly" DCing my hair since I ran out and have been putting my money into readying for school. Weird, though, that my hair has been feeling really good lately, using minimal products. All I've been doing is applying hair trigger to my scalp about 2x a week and using my curls conditioner a few times a week. Most recently I've also been keeping my hair stretched. So I'm not sure what's put my hair in a good mood. Ah, one more thing is that I've been shampooing here and there, rather than just strictly co-washing. I've been using Kiss My Face mistreated shampoo, my scalp seems to love it.

My hair is very coarse, but it's been feeling silkier lately, if that makes sense... Anyhow, I'm now on the quest to buy a DC or restock my ayurvedic powders and I also need to buy some new ROs.


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 17, 2012)

chantille said:
			
		

> I had an impromptu wash day yesterday.  I am visiting home on summer vacation, so I used my mother's products
> 
> -Baking soda rinse.  Massaged it through, let it sit for 3 minutes, and then rinsed out.  Poured a second BS rinse through my hair and promptly rinsed it out.
> -Applied Aphogee 2 minute and combed through. Let sit for 5 minutes then rinsed out. (I am being a little heavy handed with the protein since I plan on relaxing next weekend, my first time self-relaxing)
> ...



I use tea rinses and my shedding has decreased


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2012)

shortt29, tea rinsing has softened my hair tremendously although my shedding is about the same.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

[USER=266942 said:
			
		

> Kindheart[/USER];16570633]I finally have done this test and my hair is floating apart from a strand at the bottom of the bowl,i take i have low/medium porosity then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't think I ever saw your post. The past few weeks have been a whirlwind. If I didn't answer, I'm apologize. And if I did and I'm answering again, I apologize. 

Some low porosity heads love glycerin and others say it makes their hair hard and some have to watch the dew point. My hair likes glycerin as far as softness, but its almost impossible for me to use to moisturize without it also making my hair feel sticky.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

To any of you ladies that use baking soda, does anyone mix it with water and spray it on? 

If I am going to cowash and then DC (yes I do this), should I use the BS with the cowash conditioner or with the DC? Does it matter?

I am going to DC tonight or tomorrow and was considering a baking soda mist prior to my DC.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have used bc disolved in cheapie conditoner and in a spray bottle with water. Both of fine with me. I rinsed the treatment after 20 minsand the deep conditioned. If I weren't so lazy i would do this more because my hair just absorbed the dc like a sponge


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

[USER=328439 said:
			
		

> Blairx0[/USER];16673445]I have used bc disolved in cheapie conditoner and in a spray bottle with water. Both of fine with me. I rinsed the treatment after 20 minsand the deep conditioned. If I weren't so lazy i would do this more because my hair just absorbed the dc like a sponge


 
Thanks! Did you mean that you rinsed the bc out after 20 minutes and then deep conditioned? or you put the dc over the bc and rinsed them both out after 20 minutes?


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 21, 2012)

I rinsed out the baking soda and then dc'ed. I only wanted to loft my cuticle a little and didn't want to risk any reaction. I also figured two rinses would be sure to get it all out


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

^^Thank You!


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 21, 2012)

What ratio are ya'll using for this?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

I tried the baking soda water rinse, put 2 tsp of baking soda in 1 cup of warm water and misted my hair. Then I put on the Shea Moisture Purification Masque. It stayed on a while because I kept it in while I worked out. I rinsed. It didn't feel any different to me. Then I cowashed with the Deva Care One and rinsed with warm water. I actuallly made the Kimmay Tube Leave-in with Giovanni Direct, AVG, sunflower oil and castor oil. I put that on just in case to close my cuticles.

Going to try 3 different experiments.
I am going to try the Shea Moisture Purification Masque with my heat cap to see how it works. If it doesn't work well with heat, I will give it away and try another DC. 

Once I settle on a DC, I will add baking soda to Purification Masque and just baggy to see how it works. Then I will add baking soda and use the heat cap. That will give me a true test.


----------



## chantille (Aug 22, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> What ratio are ya'll using for this?



I use 1 tbsp in 2 cups warm water.


----------



## chantille (Aug 22, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I tried the baking soda water rinse, put 2 tsp of baking soda in 1 cup of warm water and misted my hair. Then I put on the Shea Moisture Purification Masque. It stayed on a while because I kept it in while I worked out. I rinsed. It didn't feel any different to me. Then I cowashed with the Deva Care One and rinsed with warm water. I actuallly made the Kimmay Tube Leave-in with Giovanni Direct, AVG, sunflower oil and castor oil. I put that on just in case to close my cuticles.
> 
> Going to try 3 different experiments.
> I am going to try the Shea Moisture Purification Masque with my heat cap to see how it works. If it doesn't work well with heat, I will give it away and try another DC.
> ...



So you only misted and then DC'd?  Did you soak your hair with the mist or just dampen it?  I would try again with a legit rinse: wet your hair then apply BS rinse (maybe even 2 "servings" worth), rinse out BS, then apply DC.

I'm sorry you didn't feel a difference with the first experiment.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

chantille said:


> So you only misted and then DC'd? Did you soak your hair with the mist or just dampen it? I would try again with a legit rinse: wet your hair then apply BS rinse (maybe even 2 "servings" worth), rinse out BS, then apply DC.
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't feel a difference with the first experiment.


 
Thanks chantille. I did wet it. Not sure how much of it I sprayed on. I think I will try putting it in the conditioner next time. I will probably get aggravated spraying it.  I will try it a few different ways and get posting my results.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

Still playing around with this and that. My experiments haven't been a total fail. Just haven't experience anything to rave about.

My hair does pretty well until around 4:00. It feels soft most of the day, but around 4 pm you can feel it losing moisture and it starts to feel hard. But it still has some softness. It won't last until the morning though. So I still need to moisturize daily.

I am playing around with the KimmayTube leave-in using some of my leave-in's. So far using the Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier has worked the best. I will try it with the rest of my products though. 

I am also going to GHE for September to see if that helps in anyway. 

The next time I cowash I will try it with the baking soda or the castille soap.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

Any ladies in here ever use the Desert  Essence Conditioners. How did they work for you and which one(s) did you use? tia


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 1, 2012)

Lawd I just found the key to my success!!!

I can not apply conditioner or leave ins, etc to sopping wet hair. When I cw I have to squeeze all the excess water out then apply the conditioner on my final wash. When I use my leave in I have to apply to damp hair only then of course apply my oil, gels etc. when I tried this today my hair was extremely moisturized!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 1, 2012)

Ps trader joes tea tree tingle conditioner is the truth!!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 1, 2012)

faithVA did you try tea rinsing or AO as a daily moisturizer (we were chatting in another thread about this).


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2012)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];16745423]@faithVA did you try tea rinsing or AO as a daily moisturizer (we were chatting in another thread about this).


 
Not yet. I still haven't picked up either product, the marshamallow root or the AO. It will probably be a few weeks. I'm feeling quite lazy and don't feel like driving to the other side of town


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2012)

I mixed 3/4 tsp of baking soda with my DC today. How messy  I had to get in the shower to put it on my head. Since it was my first time, I didn't use heat and I let it sit about 40 minutes. I didn't notice a big difference when I rinsed. I used a version of kimmaytube leave-in after it partially air dried.

My hair is 50% to 75% dry right now and so far it feels soft. I will definitely know when it completely dries.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Sep 1, 2012)

today I tried terressentials. my hair is super soft and shiny with no product.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2012)

Put the baking soda in my conditioner. Didn't really see a huge difference. Going to let that idea go. I think my mudwash will get my the ph balance I need. I did buy the AO Blue Chamomile Shampoo and conditioned with AO White Camellia conditioner. My hair felt very soft on rinsing. Didn't DC after that.

Tried the AO White Camellia as a leave-in. I can't say it didn't work. I would have to have 1 thing work to have something to compare it to. I'm not sure if its product or technique. 

But I will stick with my shampoo and conditioner and continue to work on the leave-in stage.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA! Glad you finally gave AOWC a try.  It has become my everything product -- my daily moisturizer, my DC (with/without steam), LI and cowash. I like using the LOC method for LIs: sopping wet hair, avocado butter, AOWC. I then top my hair off with a tad bit more of avocado butter. 

I've never tried AO shampoos so I'm unsure how great they are.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];16760323]@faithVA! Glad you finally gave AOWC a try.  It has become my everything product -- my daily moisturizer, my DC (with/without steam), LI and cowash. I like using the LOC method for LIs: sopping wet hair, avocado butter, AOWC. I then top my hair off with a tad bit more of avocado butter.
> 
> I've never tried AO shampoos so I'm unsure how great they are.


 
I've only used the shampoo once obviously. But I think it will work for me. Its clean but not stripped. And it didn't give me major shrinkage and tightening like some shampoos do. It seems to be slightly alkaline so it open my cuticles just a bit. When I rinsed and put the AO White Camellia conditioner on top of it, my hair was very soft which is rare when I put a conditioner on. So I think the combination works for me.

I will play around with the LOC method some more and see if I can get it to work. I have a feeling it isn't products that are the issue but understanding the consistency of the products along with the order that are going to matter.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Sep 4, 2012)

Have any of you ladies used castile soap? Have you used it in conditioner?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

[USER=55007 said:
			
		

> nadaa16[/USER];16761673]Have any of you ladies used castile soap? Have you used it in conditioner?


 
If you read further up the thread you may find some answers that help you. I have seen it mentioned in the thread.


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 4, 2012)

I didn't know that aloe vera juice closes the cuticle so it may not benefit low porosity hair. I am almost certain this is true for at least my hair because I can not get my hair to act right when I use products that have aloe vera juice as one of the main ingredients.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I didn't know that aloe vera juice closes the cuticle so it may not benefit low porosity hair. I am almost certain this is true for at least my hair because I can not get my hair to act right when I use products that have aloe vera juice as one of the main ingredients.


 
It is known for that. However, it seems to be a case by case basis. My hair doesn't seem to act any differently with aloe vera or not. But it may be that my cuticle is already laying so flat that it just has no impact.


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> It is known for that. However, it seems to be a case by case basis. My hair doesn't seem to act any differently with aloe vera or not. But it may be that my cuticle is already laying so flat that it just has no impact.



Oh ok...well maybe there is still hope if I can get my cuticles to open up before I use it. I have several styling products with aloe vera juice in them and they work very marginal on my hair compared to other products.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

[USER=10136 said:
			
		

> *Frisky*[/USER];16762081]Oh ok...well maybe there is still hope if I can get my cuticles to open up before I use it. I have several styling products with aloe vera juice in them and they work very marginal on my hair compared to other products.


 
Are they styling products or leave-ins? If they are stylers then you would want it to close the cuticle but if it's leave-in's than not so much.


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Are they styling products or leave-ins? If they are stylers then you would want it to close the cuticle but if it's leave-in's than not so much.



They are stylers/gels. It could be a combo of thing but my hair doesn't look as good with thinner gels which are the ones with the aloe vera juice.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> They are stylers/gels. It could be a combo of thing but my hair doesn't look as good with thinner gels which are the ones with the aloe vera juice.


 
Maybe it is the consistency of the gel and not the aloe vera. In any case, at least you know they don't work for you, so you can drop them from your stash.


----------



## candy626 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> Oh ok...well maybe there is still hope if I can get my cuticles to open up before I use it. I have several styling products with aloe vera juice in them and they work very marginal on my hair compared to other products.


 

Never knew this about aloe. Glad I read this because I  just bought proclaim activator gel that has aloe and protein. It got rave reviews on Sally's.com. 

I'm still going to try it, but I will layer it on top of my leave in, to seal. I guess I will need to avoid using it when my hair has not been properly moisturized. Hopefully it won't be another fail. My hair is so finicky with gels and products with protein but I couldn't help but fall for the reviews.


----------



## suns4i6e (Sep 4, 2012)

As we've learned so many times before on this board, each head of hair is an individual.  My hair absolutely loves aloe in styling products!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I didn't know that aloe vera juice closes the cuticle so it may not benefit low porosity hair. I am almost certain this is true for at least my hair because I can not get my hair to act right when I use products that have aloe vera juice as one of the main ingredients.


*Frisky*, I cannot use straight avj but can use some products that contain avj. I find it's all about the formulation of the product. Unfortunately, I never know if my hair will like or reject it until I try it.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 4, 2012)

checking in for my DD who is 6 yrs old and super low porosity.  I'm about to mix up some chicoro's pre-poo that someone suggested to me.  Here is her hair dry and WET. . . .can't tell its wet can ya.    The water just bounces off


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

HeChangedMyName said:


> checking in for my DD who is 6 yrs old and super low porosity. I'm about to mix up some chicoro's pre-poo that someone suggested to me. Here is her hair dry and WET. . . .can't tell its wet can ya.  The water just bounces off


 
Let us know how it goes. I have only tried her prepoo twice but don't remember the results. I do have a jar of coconut oil and I said I was going to try it again.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

As I was driving home I was thinking, hmm maybe I'm not apply enough product to my hair. I have used the kimmay tube leave in before and it worked ok, so I figured I would start with that. I also realized I have been making it incorrectly  So I mixed up Giovanni Direct, AVG, sunflower/grapeseed oil & olive/castor oil.

I cowashed and put on a white t-shirt to absorb some of the water. I put on half of the kimmay tube leave-in. I sat under my heat cap for 20 minutes. Then I applied more of the kimmay tube leave-in. 

I will have to let it dry over night to see how it turns out. But its worth a try.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> As I was driving home I was thinking, hmm maybe I'm not apply enough product to my hair. I have used the kimmay tube leave in before and it worked ok, so I figured I would start with that. I also realized I have been making it incorrectly  So I mixed up Giovanni Direct, AVG, sunflower/grapeseed oil & olive/castor oil.
> 
> I cowashed and put on a white t-shirt to absorb some of the water. I put on half of the kimmay tube leave-in. I sat under my heat cap for 20 minutes. Then I applied more of the kimmay tube leave-in.
> 
> I will have to let it dry over night to see how it turns out. But its worth a try.




I love love love the kimmarytube leave in.  I have been dabbling around, but i'm realizing that my hair loves it.  i need to procure the ingredients to make a batch. . .or five.  lol


----------



## candy626 (Sep 5, 2012)

Tried the activator gel over my usual leave in (Lustrasilk's Olive Oil CHolesterol). WHoa. That stuff made my hair so soft! And my hair dried without any bulk. I even slept on it, and my curls were not frizzy (except for a few strays). My hair seems to be hanging more and expanding less. Giving Day 1 results, a thumbs up.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2012)

I tried using more of the kimmay tube leave-in. I am going to need another round of experiments. I think its better but with the oils I can't tell. So next wash day, I'm going to make the kimmay tube LI without the oils. I will apply it twice and use my heat cap in between. Then I will apply the oils to 1/2 of my hair to compare the two sides. 

If my cuticles already lay flat, and the AVG closes the cuticle, I'm not sure if I need all of this oil or any oil to seal with.  

My hair feels pretty good today but it feels waxy probably from the castor oil. But the true test is to see how my hair feels by the end of the day.


----------



## mg1979 (Sep 6, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> I rinsed out the baking soda and then dc'ed. I only wanted to loft my cuticle a little and didn't want to risk any reaction. I also figured two rinses would be sure to get it all out


 


chantille said:


> I use 1 tbsp in 2 cups warm water.


 

I finally got brave and tried baking soda. The first time I rinsed out the baking soda rinse and then dc'd and I didn't notice anything different. The second time I did the 1 tbsp of baking soda with the two cups of warm water, poured all over my head after washing. I didn't rinse yet. I then took a tresemme natural mixed with water to a really liquidy consistency and poured all over. I let that sit on for the rest of my shower, rinsed out, then dc'd with Deva Curl One Condition with heat for only about 20 minutes. I was surprised that their still wasn't glops of product sitting on my hair like there normally is, even when I apply heat. It's too soon to tell how much of a difference it made, but so far so good.


----------



## mg1979 (Sep 6, 2012)

^^I just saw my signature in my post and just realized it's been 4 years to date since my last relaxer!


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats on reaching another milestone. Do you think you will use baking soda again


----------



## mg1979 (Sep 6, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Congrats on reaching another milestone. Do you think you will use baking soda again


 
Thanks! Yes, I think I will try it again and see how it works for me over time.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for this thread faithVA it's extremely helpful. In the word of Ygritte I "know nothing"...I was convinced my hair was high porosity, ran out and bought some porosity control 2 weeks ago and now reading this thread since my symptoms aren't really gone I now know why. PC seemed like it helped some but now I think the areas it was helping in is really attributed to my uptick in protein treatments, adding oil to my DC, and thinning my castor oil out with grapeseed oil.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2012)

caliscurls said:


> Thanks for this thread @faithVA it's extremely helpful. In the word of Ygritte I "know nothing"...I was convinced my hair was high porosity, ran out and bought some porosity control 2 weeks ago and now reading this thread since my symptoms aren't really gone I now know why. PC seemed like it helped some but now I think the areas it was helping in is really attributed to my uptick in protein treatments, adding oil to my DC, and thinning my castor oil out with grapeseed oil.


 
You are welcome caliscurls. The ladies have offered a lot of helpful suggestions. Maybe something will help


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 28, 2012)

i'm really trying to make this air drying thing work for me.  tee shirt drying is helping too.  my hair is less frizzy.  i washed and conditioned my hair this morning.  i used a quarter size amount of conditioner and i washed my hair twice.  my hair was well cleaned and conditioned.  i am learning how to really work a product into my hair, instead of using gobs and gobs of product to make it seem like i did something important.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 28, 2012)

-Share your hair background
    Relaxed, dense fine/course mix

What symptoms is your hair exhibiting? (These occurred even when I was natural)

takes a long time for hair to feel wet
takes at minimum 24 hairs to dry on its own, takes hours upon hours to dry with a rollerset and then still comes out a poofy frizzy mess..OR overly dried 
moisturizers sit on the hair and just weigh it down sometimes or beads up into white stuff 
DC seems to only work with heat 
cones make my hair look sickly 
Did the test - my hair floats in water 

What have you tried that worked?

DC with heat
After washing - water based moisturizer followed by quarter sized amount of cream leave in 
Daily - very little cream moisturizer
Thinning thick oils with lighter ones and still using very little 
Clarifying at least monthly 
Using moisturizers with silk protein with a very light hand
Using indirect heat via bonnet dryer - for my buns I've started sitting under the dryer for about 15 to 20 minutes with a satin scarf  on to lay down the edges/top and with the length down in the back, my hair is still about 60% to 70% wet when done, then add the cream moisturizer, seal lightly, bun, and tie down again (entire head). It's speeds the dry time and the results are much smoother, more body. I think the heat is locking in the moisture. Sometimes I'll even sit back under for about 10 min with the bun. I do this 1 to 2 times a week. 

What have you tried that did not work?

Cones
Products with AVJ as the main ingredient...I need to start buying samples sizes when I try new stuff...SMH
Using butters often
Regular AVJ or coconut oil uses....makes my hair crunchy. If I use them 1x as part of a detangle or wash session only it's okay and I see the benefit 
Heavy oils
Jury is out on glycerin....I think I need to add more water to it

What questions do you have?
What impact does your protein control level have on porosity or does it? I'm still trying to figure out my balance here..one minute I think I'm protein sensitive the next it seems like I need to have it often.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2012)

caliscurls said:


> -Share your hair background
> Relaxed, dense fine/course mix
> 
> What symptoms is your hair exhibiting? (These occurred even when I was natural)
> ...


 
I guess it depends on where you are getting your protein from and what type of protein you are getting.

Based on my own experience and having an hair analysis, the resolution is that I stay away from any protein treatments or products that are for adding protein to the hair. My cuticles lay flat enough that unless I do something damaging I don't have protein issues. Although I don't need protein, I was told that I didn't have to avoid conditioners with protein because they are designed to wash off in about 3 days so my hair would be ok. So I don't try to take care of my protein levels because my hair does that for me. 

I do know that other's do like to use protein at some point, especially if they use heat.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 28, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on where you are getting your protein from and what type of protein you are getting.



Good point, I'll start keeping track of the kind of protein that's in the products I'm using and how it's used. Maybe I'm swinging to extremes regularly because of the type and application


----------



## leiah (Sep 28, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i'm really trying to make this air drying thing work for me.  tee shirt drying is helping too.  my hair is less frizzy.  i washed and conditioned my hair this morning.  i used a quarter size amount of conditioner and i washed my hair twice.  my hair was well cleaned and conditioned.  i am learning how to really work a product into my hair, instead of using gobs and gobs of product to make it seem like i did something important.



shortdub78 working products in is really important to me.  I notice on some conditioners the ingredients say to "massage" it into the hair.  I never paid any attention to this but I finally got a conditioner that is super thick and has to really be spread out when you apply it.  Putting it on that way has made a huge difference.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 18, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @faithVA! Glad you finally gave AOWC a try.  It has become my everything product -- my daily moisturizer, my DC (with/without steam), LI and cowash. I like using the LOC method for LIs: sopping wet hair, avocado butter, AOWC. I then top my hair off with a tad bit more of avocado butter.
> 
> I've never tried AO shampoos so I'm unsure how great they are.


 
The above has helped my hair tremendously. I'm even using a little AO before roller setting. I've been able to avoid using setting lotion with success for the past two weeks and I'm 8 weeks post. That's a big deal for me.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing much going on here. Still playing around with the LOC method and with different moisturizers. Haven't gotten a true success but its better than it was. 

I've tried doing leave-in, oil, moisturizer and oil, leave-in, moisturizer. They seem to be about the same. I may need to try apply my heat cap in between steps but not sure.

I think when my hair is longer it will be easier. With a tightly curly twa it is hard to apply my products in layers and know that I haven't gotten everything on my hair. 

I think my hair may be a bit more moisturized but its still crunchy.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 18, 2012)

faithVA since our last exchange in this thread I decided to throw out (well gift to other people) every product I had with cones and protein. The only protein i kept was my MegaTek for use on occasion when I think I need it. I started the LOC method too and so far so good....my hair feels soooo much softer and my breakage less everyday.

Here's what I've been doing
- daily LOC at night
   - spray hair with water only, and gently smooth down the hair
   - seal with about a dime size of light oil (1/3 JBCO, 2/3 grapeseed oil)
   - divide hair in 2 parts, moisturize each part with a dime size of Tresemee Naturals Moisture conditioner
   - bun

Weekly
- 30 min hot oil treatment
- co-wash and then dc w/heat with Tresemee Naturals (I'm hoping I can keep using  it for DC, may switch to AO Rosa Mosqueta but I'll give it some time first) for 30 min
- use Tresemee as a leave-in, light oil, air dry

So far so good, but I won't jump to conclusions...I'll give it a while before I'm sold. I jumped too quick with Herbal Essence and Silicon Mix. They felt good at first and then I realized they were suffocating my hair. 

Any how, thanks for your advice a few weeks ago!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2012)

caliscurls said:


> @faithVA since our last exchange in this thread I decided to throw out (well gift to other people) every product I had with cones and protein. The only protein i kept was my MegaTek for use on occasion when I think I need it. I started the LOC method too and so far so good....my hair feels soooo much softer and my breakage less everyday.
> 
> Here's what I've been doing
> - daily LOC at night
> ...


 
Cool. Glad it's working for you. You will figure out even more things as time goes on.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 18, 2012)

--Share your hair background
Natural, 3c, medium density, coarse strands, approaching MBL

--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?
water beading on hair
conditioners/deep conditioners sit on top of the hair if they are not worked in well
perms, colors did/do not take well
hair strands floated with float test
wetting and drying takes a long time

--What have you tried that worked?
LOC 
GHE
honey with deep conditioners in the summer
cowashing
conditioners without protein or conditioners with silk protein [Suave Naturals, HE LTR]
sealing with light and heavy oils mixed [grapeseed, EVOO, castor]
working in conditioners and deep conditioners 
using a clarifying conditioner monthly
t-shirt/air drying in twists
water for moisture

--What have you tried that did not work?
conditioners with proteins besides silk
shampoos
sealing with oils only
heat
sealing with light oils
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In for moisturizing

--What questions do you have?


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 20, 2012)

jesusislove1526 said:


> --Share your hair background
> Natural, 3c, medium density, coarse strands, approaching MBL
> 
> --What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?
> ...



I do have one question...what should I use for a leave in conditioner, or should I even use one?


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you think being a lo po girl makes a difference with styles? I am on the hunt for a styler and wanted to know where to begin


----------



## Oneprettypa (Oct 20, 2012)

Hy ladies!!

Mi am SUPER brand new to doing my own hair and I just determined this morning I have low porosity hair! I am SO looking forward to reading your threads, tips an advice on how to obtain long healthy hair. Thanks in advance!!! My goal is BSL by Dec 2013!!!


----------



## Oneprettypa (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't made my way through the 478 posts that came before me (I will eventually) so forgive me if this has been addressed already, but what are you all doing to keep your ends moisturizer?? Bagging does not work for me and I've been wearing sew ins it to keep my ends from being exposed (and its easier to manage!).


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2012)

jesusislove1526 said:


> I do have one question...what should I use for a leave in conditioner, or should I even use one?


 
I don't have any recommendations for you. I am still looking for a leave-in. I would recommend something water based, on the more watery creamy side. I don't have any brands in mind though.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not a professional by anybody's standards, but u YouTube'd Kimmaytube's leave in conditioner recipe, did my own variation of it and so far I love it. It leaves my leave out (since I have a sew in) moist and soft.. Just a suggestion... The only thing that has even shown minor improvement opposed to just sitting on top of my hair


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Do you think being a lo po girl makes a difference with styles? I am on the hunt for a styler and wanted to know where to begin


 
Did you mean "makes a difference with styles" or makes a difference with stylers?

I have a hard time getting moisture into my hair even apply water and a leave-in. So I need a more moisturizing styler. I am still searching for some but I find that creamy stylers work better for my hair than gels. Gels give me great hold but my hair tends to feel crunchy.

I think it also depends on your texture.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 22, 2012)

i moisturize with wave nouveau moisturizing mist and seal with avocado oil.  tee shirt drying helps to keep moisture in and keep my hair smooth.  i use keracare leave-in or creme of nature argan oil leave-in.  i use small amounts of everything and do my best to not coat the hair.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Oct 23, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i moisturize with wave nouveau moisturizing mist and seal with avocado oil.  tee shirt drying helps to keep moisture in and keep my hair smooth.  i use keracare leave-in or creme of nature argan oil leave-in.  i use small amounts of everything and do my best to not coat the hair.



I do something similar.
I moisturize with Oyin juice and seal with oo. My hair stays moisturized longer than it ever did using leave in conditioners. I really don't think my hair needs creamy leave ins anymore.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 8, 2012)

My scalp has gotten incredibly flaky and itchy so I'm going to have to do an ACV rinse since that's the only thing that works. But since I'm LoPo, an ACV rinse is worst thing for my porosity.   I guess I could do a BS rinse immediately after.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 9, 2012)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:
			
		

> My scalp has gotten incredibly flaky and itchy so I'm going to have to do an ACV rinse since that's the only thing that works. But since I'm LoPo, an ACV rinse is worst thing for my porosity.   I guess I could do a BS rinse immediately after.



Have you tried aloe vera gel on the scalp as a pre-poo or final rinse? It helped my dd's itchy dry scalp....she hates the smell of vinegar. AVG ended up being a great alternative.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Nov 9, 2012)

I recently found out I am low porosity! It explains a lot about my hair's behavior when it comes to moisture. So I am going to start using a clarifying shampoo every week instead of 4-6 weeks like I have been doing. 

Right now I am deciding between using raw African Black Soap (ABS) which has a pH of 10-11 versus Vo5 clarifying shampoo which has a pH of 6. After researching low porosity, I'm thinking I should use ABS *but do you all think that a pH that high will damage my hair?*

Anyone low porosity ladies have experience with using ABS on a regular basis? I thinking that a ph of 6 may not be high enough but ph of 10-11 may be too high.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2012)

[USER=260842 said:
			
		

> SunRai Naturals[/USER];17236817]I recently found out I am low porosity! It explains a lot about my hair's behavior when it comes to moisture. So I am going to start using a clarifying shampoo every week instead of 4-6 weeks like I have been doing.
> 
> Right now I am deciding between using raw African Black Soap (ABS) which has a pH of 10-11 versus Vo5 clarifying shampoo which has a pH of 6. After researching low porosity, I'm thinking I should use ABS *but do you all think that a pH that high will damage my hair?*
> 
> Anyone low porosity ladies have experience with using ABS on a regular basis? I thinking that a ph of 6 may not be high enough but ph of 10-11 may be too high.


 
I would be careful using a clarifying shampoo that often. Even though it is alkaline, it could be drying to your hair over time. You may want to try once a month and see how your hair handles that before doing it more frequently. I have found that by using things that are less drying and stripping that it has helped my hair regardless of the ph of the product.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2012)

I seriously have had great luck with my hair since relying on Aubrey Organics. I am glad I found something that works without fail. Results are consistent each time.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 11, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Have you tried aloe vera gel on the scalp as a pre-poo or final rinse? It helped my dd's itchy dry scalp....she hates the smell of vinegar. AVG ended up being a great alternative.



No but I'm thinking of trying it. Thing is I used ACV rinses last winter and my hair loved them. Then summer came around and it was the worst thing ever so I used Baking Soda and everything was good again. Now it's colder and the itches and flakes are back. I think my hair just needs different things during different seasons.erplexed


----------



## HairPatience (Nov 11, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I seriously have had great luck with my hair since relying on Aubrey Organics. I am glad I found something that works without fail. Results are consistent each time.


 
which AO products do you like best?  Are you mixing them with any oils? Thnks


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 11, 2012)

im gonna be watching this thread because i have a strong suspicion that im low porosity, 
 how long did it take for you all to realize you had low porosity?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2012)

sharifeh said:


> im gonna be watching this thread because i have a strong suspicion that im low porosity,
> how long did it take for you all to realize you had low porosity?


 
I did not know there was a term for what my hair was doing. I did not realize it until I hit the board and they described low porosity vs. high porosity.  I knew instantly. My hair dressers over the years described what my hair was doing but no one ever said there was a term for it.


----------



## heirloom (Nov 11, 2012)

I have been stalking this thread for a month now and I deffo have low porosity hair. Anyway I am twelve weeks post on Tuesday and am planning on relaxing again in the next couple of weeks. What I wanted to know is if you guys do any prep work at all. As in I know some people do a heavy protein treatment a week before. Oh and I also wanted to say thank you to the people who have posted tips on this thread it has helped a lot xoxo


----------



## divachyk (Nov 11, 2012)

HairPatience said:


> which AO products do you like best?  Are you mixing them with any oils? Thnks



HairPatience -
-White Camellia as my cowash conditioner, LI, spritz, and moisturizer. I use the LOC method when applying LIs -- water, avocado oil and WC. Most times I use WC straight (no diluting) when moisturizing. For my spritz, I mix a few squirts of WC and mix it in water. I don't measure, I just go for a foamy mixture. If it's not foamy, I add more WC until it foams up. The foam lets me know I have a good balance of water/conditioner. I don't add oils to my mixture. 

-Honey Suckle Rose for my deep conditioner. I don't mix anything with it.


----------



## HairPatience (Nov 11, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @HairPatience -
> -White Camellia as my cowash conditioner, LI, spritz, and moisturizer. I use the LOC method when applying LIs -- water, avocado oil and WC. Most times I use WC straight (no diluting) when moisturizing. For my spritz, I mix a few squirts of WC and mix it in water. I don't measure, I just go for a foamy mixture. If it's not foamy, I add more WC until it foams up. The foam lets me know I have a good balance of water/conditioner. I don't add oils to my mixture.
> 
> -Honey Suckle Rose for my deep conditioner. I don't mix anything with it.


 

Thanks, for the different alternatives. I know my hair likes WC, I'm gonna try using it as a moisturizer as well.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2012)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];17250741]@HairPatience -
> -White Camellia as my cowash conditioner, LI, spritz, and moisturizer. I use the LOC method when applying LIs -- water, avocado oil and WC. Most times I use WC straight (no diluting) when moisturizing. For my spritz, I mix a few squirts of WC and mix it in water. I don't measure, I just go for a foamy mixture. If it's not foamy, I add more WC until it foams up. The foam lets me know I have a good balance of water/conditioner. I don't add oils to my mixture.
> 
> -Honey Suckle Rose for my deep conditioner. I don't mix anything with it.


 
Will you explain again why you put the oil on before the conditioner? Is the water considered your L, the avocado your O and the conditioner your C? 

Where do you get avocado oil? Why did you settle on that oil?



tia


----------



## divachyk (Nov 11, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Will you explain again why you put the oil on before the conditioner? Is the water considered your L, the avocado your O and the conditioner your C?
> 
> Where do you get avocado oil? Why did you settle on that oil?
> 
> tia



faithVA, yes - that's my LOC. 
Water - liquid
Avocado butter or oil - oil
WC - conditioner

I make sure to leave my hair nice and saturated after my final rinse by not ringing out my hair. I even take it one step further and will spritz my hair with my WC mix (I left that part out earlier). It provides great slip and helps me detangle since I don't detangle while in the shower. Add avocado oil or butter. Top with WC. I even use this method before roller setting. It works every single time be it air drying, roller setting or drying under a hooded dryer with my hair in a bun. If I'm drying via roller set or hooded dryer with a bun, I'll add some serum (Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum) after applying WC. 

I purchase my avocado oil from Publix (grocery store). Avocado penetrates the shaft and it makes my hair feel really good. It makes it feel better than the other oils said to penetrate the shaft. Avocado butter is great also. A LCHF member gifted the butter to me so I've never purchased it myself. Both are great though. I'll likely stick to oil after I'm out of butter since it's readily available at my local grocery store.


----------



## mg1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

Are any of the natural low porosity ladies able to achieve second day hair?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2012)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];17296933]Are any of the natural low porosity ladies able to achieve second day hair?


 
Yes. Is there any style in particular you are talking about?

Today I am wearing a 2nd day WNG.

I can definitely do second day hair with a twist out. 

All the rest of my styles suck, so I don't really get 1st day hair out of those


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 18, 2012)

mg1979 said:
			
		

> Are any of the natural low porosity ladies able to achieve second day hair?



Yes! Usually on twistouts. If I style individual 2-strands, I can usually wear it a few days.


----------



## nubiennze (Nov 19, 2012)

Subbing...I'll be back later with my answers.


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 19, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> Are any of the natural low porosity ladies able to achieve second day hair?



Yes, mg1979, I can get second day wash n gos. I had some trial and error with my wash n go regimen, but it's been going really well since I figured it out.

I use watery leave ins and KCCC. I pineapple my hair at night and have good second day hair. It is bigger than the first day and still looks great!

I think I could get more days out of this hairstyle, but the problem is that my nape is not particularly long (barely APL straight and a bit past SL when curly) so it is hard for me to pineapple. The bottom curls stretch out at night. As that section gets longer it won't have to stretch as hard to get to the top.

ETA: To clarify, I meant that I can't go longer that two days with my hair out and down. I can get multi-day hair (even fifth day hair) from one wash n go, but I prefer to wear it up after the second day.


----------



## mg1979 (Nov 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Yes. Is there any style in particular you are talking about?
> 
> Today I am wearing a 2nd day WNG.
> 
> ...


 


gvin89 said:


> Yes! Usually on twistouts. If I style individual 2-strands, I can usually wear it a few days.


 


AJellyCake said:


> Yes, @mg1979, I can get second day wash n gos. I had some trial and error with my wash n go regimen, but it's been going really well since I figured it out.
> 
> I use watery leave ins and KCCC. I pineapple my hair at night and have good second day hair. It is bigger than the first day and still looks great!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, ladies. I just wanted to get an idea of how easy 2nd day hair is for low porosity ladies. Some of the Youtubers make it look so easy!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2012)

I realize that so much water sits on the surface of my hair that I do better letting my hair dry for 10 to 15 minutes between steps. After I wash, I wait 15 minutes before applying my DC. After I rinse my DC I baggy for 15 minutes to let the water absorb. Then I let the surface water on my hair evaporate for about 10 minutes before applying anything else.

It has made it easier to apply my DC and I use less. And my hair actually feels more conditioned afterwards. When I apply my oil and leave-in I can apply less and my hair doesn't feel super oil afterwards. Still playing around with it but it does seem to be helping.


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok wash and go, low porosity, winter......

How does that work? I wanna know before I try it.


----------



## mg1979 (Dec 4, 2012)

I found a combination of products that work well for me using Curl Junkie products:

Wash: Daily Fix Cleansing Conditioner
Condition: Smoothing Conditioner
Leave in: Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion or Beauticurls Leave-in
Styler: Curl Assurance Aloe Fix Lite followed by Curls in a Bottle

Any other low porosity ladies had success with these?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been trying to treat my hair like it is normal porosity and my hair is not performing as well. I am going back to my low porosity practices that worked for me: regular co-washing, light oils, light sealing, protein on a strict 3-4 month schedule, no cones, no heavy butters, no mineral oil.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 7, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> I have been trying to treat my hair like it is normal porosity and my hair is not performing as well. I am going back to my low porosity practices that worked for me: regular co-washing, light oils, light sealing, protein on a strict 3-4 month schedule, no cones, no heavy butters, no mineral oil.



^^^ This is what I've been doing and I see a huge difference.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 9, 2012)

As far as protein....are ppl avoiding it all together? If not how often? Doesnt the hair need a little protein at some point. I discovered that my natural hair is low porosity...just trying to figure this out


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2012)

Covergirl5906 said:


> As far as protein....are ppl avoiding it all together? If not how often? Doesnt the hair need a little protein at some point. I discovered that my natural hair is low porosity...just trying to figure this out



Covergirl5906, I almost never do a protein treatment. I will treat a week before my TU and my stylist treats the day of my TU. Otherwise, I get protein through products containing random protein ingredients.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 10, 2012)

I protein weekly, but my fine strands love it


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2012)

[USER=12399 said:
			
		

> Covergirl5906[/USER];17448507]As far as protein....are ppl avoiding it all together? If not how often? Doesnt the hair need a little protein at some point. I discovered that my natural hair is low porosity...just trying to figure this out


 
Unless you are doing things to disturb the protein in your hair, there generally isn't a need for regular protein treatments. And low porosity heads generally need less than everyone else. Just pay attention to your hair to determine when you need it.

I don't do any real protein treatments even though I color my hair. Every time I have tried, it either makes my hair extremely brittle or my hair sheds excessively. I get protein from styling and conditioning products. I do use Nubian Heritage Growth and Strength once a month. That is the closest I get to a protein treatment.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 10, 2012)

I should add yogurt is my protein. My hair loves it and while it is a protein it Also has moisture


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 10, 2012)

I like CJ Repair Me every couple of months. It is a great moisture-protein balancing conditioner.

ETA: I avoid hydrolyzed proteins in leave-ins, stylers, and daily conditioners.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 10, 2012)

I use CJ deep fix or repair me whenever my hair is feeling too elastic.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder if my hair needs protein at all?  i eat alot of chicken and drink protein shakes, and my hair never seems to "want" protein, only moisture. And the few products i do use are moisture based, i use to use aphoghee 2 minute because i felt i _should_ give my hair more more proten and it was fine until a few months ago when it randomly gave me breakage....Should i try mayonaise or yogurt periodically? im just wondering if eventually everyone needs a protein treatment or if thats optional.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 10, 2012)

i am using protein again, but nothing hard core.  i really like the 
ORS mayo.  i am using it once a week.  i am also using CON argan oil leave in for moisture and a bit of Cantu leave in cream.  i use QB heavy cream to seal, like a tiny amount.  i am cowashing/washing every two-three days now.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> I wonder if my hair needs protein at all?  i eat alot of chicken and drink protein shakes, and my hair never seems to "want" protein, only moisture. And the few products i do use are moisture based, i use to use aphoghee 2 minute because i felt i _should_ give my hair more more proten and it was fine until a few months ago when it randomly gave me breakage....Should i try mayonaise or yogurt periodically? im just wondering if eventually everyone needs a protein treatment or if thats optional.


 
I think having protein in your styling products and conditioners will get you through the majority of times. And if your hair asks for protein then try a mild form of protein like some of the other ladies are using: yogurt, mayonaisse, eggs. You can also use one of the conditioners that isn't necessarily a protein treatment but helps to strengthen the hair. Giving your hair more protein then it's asking for just causes problems. 

Low porosity heads trying to use protein like normal heads can just cause unneccessary problems. One of the few benefits of being low porosity is that our protein structure is not easily damaged.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Dec 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I think having protein in your styling products and conditioners will get you through the majority of times. And if your hair asks for protein then try a mild form of protein like some of the other ladies are using: yogurt, mayonaisse, eggs. You can also use one of the conditioners that isn't necessarily a protein treatment but helps to strengthen the hair. Giving your hair more protein then it's asking for just causes problems.
> 
> Low porosity heads trying to use protein like normal heads can just cause unneccessary problems. One of the few benefits of being low porosity is that our protein structure is not easily damaged.


 Thanks Faith, thats very good to know! I will do a mayonaise treatment maybe every 6-8 weeks, oh and i wanted to say thank you!! for the white camilla suggestion a while back, I Love It!..Dare i say, even more than the AOHSR ....its a staple now


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Thanks Faith, thats very good to know! I will do a mayonaise treatment maybe every 6-8 weeks, oh and i wanted to say thank you!! for the white camilla suggestion a while back, I Love It!..Dare i say, even more than the AOHSR ....its a staple now


 
You are welcome. I don't think it was me with the White Camellia suggestion though.  I use the AO Blue Chamomile. But glad it's working well for you.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Dec 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> *You are welcome. I don't think it was me with the White Camellia suggestion though.*  I use the AO Blue Chamomile. But glad it's working well for you.


 OMG .....Well the end result was great so thats all that counts i guess.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 18, 2012)

Have any of you ladies tried or use Avocado oil?  I'm tempted to try it as either as a pre-poo HOT or on top of my DC for extra moisture.  Since its Winter I'm feeling like my hair's not getting enough moisture but my hair doesn't do well with too much oil.  I figure if I use it as a HOT pre-poo, any excess oil will get rinsed out when I wash.  Any suggestions?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2012)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried or use Avocado oil?  I'm tempted to try it as either as a pre-poo HOT or on top of my DC for extra moisture.  Since its Winter I'm feeling like my hair's not getting enough moisture but my hair doesn't do well with too much oil.  I figure if I use it as a HOT pre-poo, any excess oil will get rinsed out when I wash.  Any suggestions?



divachyk uses avocado oil.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2012)

double post...


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2012)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried or use Avocado oil?  I'm tempted to try it as either as a pre-poo HOT or on top of my DC for extra moisture.  Since its Winter I'm feeling like my hair's not getting enough moisture but my hair doesn't do well with too much oil.  I figure if I use it as a HOT pre-poo, any excess oil will get rinsed out when I wash.  Any suggestions?



ScorpioBeauty09
i use Avocado oil for a pre-poo treatment or i use it on top of my dc for extra slip.  i was using jojoba oil in the spring and summer, but i switched to this for the fall and winter.  



LightEyedMami said:


> Thanks Faith, thats very good to know! I will do a mayonaise treatment maybe every 6-8 weeks, oh and i wanted to say thank you!! for the white camilla suggestion a while back, I Love It!..Dare i say, even more than the AOHSR ....its a staple now



LightEyedMami
i use ORS Mayo.  i hate mixing stuff!   it does the trick and it's a medium protein.  i started using it for a few weeks straight to get my hair back on track.  i have minimal breakage now.  like i only got three broken hairs during my washing/detangling process.  i won't use it again until the end of the month.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 19, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> OMG .....Well the end result was great so thats all that counts i guess.



LightEyedMami, I love AO. I use White Camellia as my LI and cowash and HSR as my DC. I have these on constant rotation in my regi. I like other AO products but WC and HSR are my favs.



ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried or use Avocado oil?  I'm tempted to try it as either as a pre-poo HOT or on top of my DC for extra moisture.  Since its Winter I'm feeling like my hair's not getting enough moisture but my hair doesn't do well with too much oil.  I figure if I use it as a HOT pre-poo, any excess oil will get rinsed out when I wash.  Any suggestions?



I seal with avocado oil with no issues. I also use it for doing the LOC method as well as I sometimes add 1tbsp of it to a cheapie conditioner for a prepoo.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 19, 2012)

divachyk, and shortdub78 thank you ladies!!!http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=201322


----------



## jamaica68 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great info in this thread


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2013)

My hair is up in coils this week but I am retaining moisture very well. I washed on Sunday and have not had to remoisturize yet. And I didn't even have a good wash day.

After I conditioned, I baggied and sat under my heat cap for 15 minutes. I sealed with the Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. Followed that with the Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Leave-In. I misted with water then styles my hair with Jane Carter Curling Cream. 

I am going to work out tonight and see if that changes the condition of my hair. What I may be thinking is my hair drying out may be a product of my sweating in my head. I hope that is not the case.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh, I dont think i told you ladies, but i did a mayonaise protein treatment (the kind you eat), a couple weeks ago (right before i put in my kinky twists) followed by a DC and my hair actually felt great afterwards i was shocked.....i will def. do it about every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 4, 2013)

Does this qualify me as low, medium or high porosity?  I am not sure...Can you see the strand in this measuring cup of water?  Help, please?!?!?!

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2013)

[USER=354339 said:
			
		

> Jobwright[/USER];17629761]Does this qualify me as low, medium or high porosity?  I am not sure...Can you see the strand in this measuring cup of water?  Help, please?!?!?!
> 
> APL 2013, BSL 2013



I'm not really good with the water test. I will let ladies that know more about it speak up. But what else is going on with your hair. I don't think you should go solely by the water test. You may need several factors to determine your porosity type.


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 4, 2013)

I am currently 7 weeks post. My roots seem dry but my relaxed ends are somewhat mushy when I DC. I do have some breakage but not enough to really be concerned about. I am trying to get a set regimen and know what products to use. The Giovanni leave in worked nice today. I use coconut oil to seal. The two textures are hard for me though what to put in my roots that are dry. What and how to put something in my thin ends to keep them moisturized. I had some shedding so Indid a black tea rinse last night. DC'ed first with silk elements. Then DC'ed again with the tea and As I Am Hydration Elation all bagged under a hood dryer. The shedding was MUCH BETTER AFTER the second DC. So, how to deal with possible varying porosity from root to end or is that even possible?

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 4, 2013)

LightEyedMami said:


> Oh, I dont think i told you ladies, but i did a mayonaise protein treatment (the kind you eat), a couple weeks ago (right before i put in my kinky twists) followed by a DC and my hair actually felt great afterwards i was shocked.....i will def. do it about every 6-8 weeks.



i switched to ORS Mayo. i really like it and it doesn't seem as intense as Aphogee 2 step (of course, it's a medium protein)  my i like how my hair feels afterwards.  it doesn't feel like straw or dry.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 4, 2013)

I find  products with a high PH work alot better for my hair . Kbb Sweet ambrosia absorbs into my hair ..only con is the glycerin.

Does LP hair accept conea better than HP hair?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I am currently 7 weeks post. My roots seem dry but my relaxed ends are somewhat mushy when I DC. I do have some breakage but not enough to really be concerned about. I am trying to get a set regimen and know what products to use. The Giovanni leave in worked nice today. I use coconut oil to seal. The two textures are hard for me though what to put in my roots that are dry. What and how to put something in my thin ends to keep them moisturized. I had some shedding so Indid a black tea rinse last night. DC'ed first with silk elements. Then DC'ed again with the tea and As I Am Hydration Elation all bagged under a hood dryer. The shedding was MUCH BETTER AFTER the second DC. So, how to deal with possible varying porosity from root to end or is that even possible?
> 
> APL 2013, BSL 2013



Jobwright
the very ends of my hair are porous.  but i also have fine hair, so i am still light with product.  my roots are dry because my natural texture requires more than my relaxed strands.  you need to just focus more on moisturizing your new growth.  some folks use Scurl or a heavy moisturizer strictly on their new growth and go light on the strands of the hair.  try using a light to medium protein treatment on your relaxed ends.  don't focus so much on the new growth, just down the strand.  remember straight hair is able to receive moisture better than kinky/curly/coily hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> I find  products with a high PH work alot better for my hair . Kbb Sweet ambrosia absorbs into my hair ..only con is the glycerin.
> 
> Does LP hair accept conea better than HP hair?



i have no problem with cones. 90% of the products i use have cones.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> I find  products with a high PH work alot better for my hair . Kbb Sweet ambrosia absorbs into my hair ..only con is the glycerin.
> 
> Does LP hair accept conea better than HP hair?



My natural hair can't deal with dimethicone. Not sure about the others. It blocks too much moisture for my hair.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> I find  products with a high PH work alot better for my hair . *Kbb Sweet ambrosia absorbs into my hair ..only con is the glycerin.*



I've been meaning to try the sweet ambrosia.
Is is similar to cjsl or db daily leave in?


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 4, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> I've been meaning to try the sweet ambrosia.
> Is is similar to cjsl or db daily leave in?



It's creamy but very light and highly moisturizing .


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 9, 2013)

I just found out my hair is low porosity ( I did the glass test and the majority of it floated on the top, only the tips sank a little ).

Is there anything I should add into my regimen to help combat that? I don't use heat for my DC's but I do rinse with really warm water before applying anything to my hair. I know a lot of people use steamers with their DC but I dont know where I could get those. Sometimes the product sits sometimes it doesnt and I dont know if I am sure I know the difference.

Is there anything I change do conditioner wise? I just recently used redkin extreme conditioner (protein) and it made my hair feel SUPER hard for some reason so I did a tea rinse under a moisturizing shampoo and it helped a little but it still felt a little hard. Which was a big change from when I tea rinsed and DC on my big wash day. My hair it hadnt done before I started using the moisturizing conditioners and dc's.

The breakage and shedding has cut down since I have been doing the tea rinses so maybe my hair doesnt need that much protein anymore? All I know is before I used to do protein conditioners and DP and I was fine, then all the sudden my hair feels like clumps of straw after using them. What do I do?

_ETA: my reggie right now is, Sunday: Major wash day, DC with Organics Olive Oil and black tea/chamomile/green tea rinse for an hour.

Wednesday and Fridays are my co wash days and I have both the redkin and organixs morrocan argan creme and nexus humectress leave in. 

Then depending if I am going to flat iron or not I either do a heat protectant with Paul Mitchel Heat seal and wet wrap or Baby Butter creme for curly. _


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok Lo Po ladies trying to see if there is a consensus on any regimen/product since most of us have varying levels of lo po issues and diff products that work fork for diff folx etc.

I'm personally in a trial and error stage and after just re-reading this post, I may have to change up some of my prodcuts.
*
If I'm understanding this correctly*: During the wash process or right before we condition we should raise the PH of our hair (using an alkaline product/method)?

 I currently wash with Trader Joe's Shampoo and then do the baking soda rinse (Cherry Lola) moisturize then follow with Kimmay's recipe and Darcy's Botanicals leave in.

Is raising the PH what has worked for most?  Is anyone using an alkaline shampoo and if so which? Castile?

So after rinsing condish out, is the hair still at a high PH? What type of leave in is working for most?  It hair is at a high ph still does it matter what leave in you use as long as you bring hair back down to normal ph?
Seems like some like liquid vs creamy leave ins..  My hair feels moisturized using the DB and Kimmay (this is after rollerset) but idk if it is truly moisturized or if it's just really soft because I've used so much product...

Is there anyone who is not bringing hair back down to normal ph using Kimmay's or another product?

After styling, what is everyone doing to moisturize hair before next shampoo? If the cuticles are closed (from Kimmay's or another product from wash day) how can cuticles be reoponed when you are trying to moisturize during the week?


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 13, 2013)

cocoagirl said:


> After styling, what is everyone doing to moisturize hair before next shampoo? If the cuticles are closed (from Kimmay's or another product from wash day) how can cuticles be reoponed when you are trying to moisturize during the week?



To reopen my cuticles I like to apply moisturizer and then baggy overnight or ill baggy at night and then apply my moisturizer in the morning. Either way a baggy is involved lol


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 13, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> To reopen my cuticles I like to apply moisturizer and then baggy overnight or ill baggy at night and then apply my moisturizer in the morning. Either way a baggy is involved lol



ok, do you wet your hair at all before applying moisturizer or just use water based moisturizer (before baggying)


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 13, 2013)

cocoagirl said:


> Ok Lo Po ladies trying to see if there is a consensus on any regimen/product since most of us have varying levels of lo po issues and diff products that work fork for diff folx etc.
> 
> I'm personally in a trial and error stage and after just re-reading this post, I may have to change up some of my prodcuts.
> *
> ...



i sometimes use shampoos that are 5-6, but i don't get too caught up into that.  i use castile soap mixed with my conditioner to help with hydration. (just a several drops mixed with conditioner)  i stay away from heavy products that can cause buildup and coat the hair, or i wash my hair twice a week.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 13, 2013)

cocoagirl said:


> ok, do you wet your hair at all before applying moisturizer or just use water based moisturizer (before baggying)



I don't wet it I just use a water based moisturizer or coconut oil  I luvss coconut oil


----------



## winona (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you faithVA for this thread. About 6 months after my HHJ began I discovered applying a heat source after leave in and my hair felt awesome.  For some reason I forgot all about this now I am back full circle  I will not stop doing it this time. My hair like indirect heat after leave in and it really helps get the moisture in.  I think if someone is having trouble keeping moisture longer than a day or they should try this.  I dont have to moisturize for at least a week


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad you found what worked for you Winona.


----------



## heirloom (Jan 15, 2013)

winona said:


> Thank you faithVA for this thread. About 6 months after my HHJ began I discovered applying a heat source after leave in and my hair felt awesome.  For some reason I forgot all about this now I am back full circle  I will not stop doing it this time. My hair like indirect heat after leave in and it really helps get the moisture in.  I think if someone is having trouble keeping moisture longer than a day or they should try this.  I dont have to moisturize for at least a week



I just tried this today and it has definitely made a difference. I also wanted to share a new product that I have been using. Its called elasticisizer by Philip Kingsley. Its a pre poo and I have been using it for the last three months and I think it really does help with my hairs elasticity.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2013)

As I trim off some troubled ends, I'm finding my porosity isn't as low as it once was. The last time I checked porosity, my roots & length seems normal porosity whereas ends seem low porosity. I don't check porosity often or every wash day. I only check it when I'm having issues.

I tried something last wash day that turned out ok. I turbie twisted my hair for about 10 minutes then applied my leave in and finished off with air drying. I normally apply leave in on sopping wet hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2013)

[USER=347559 said:
			
		

> heirloom[/USER];17710571]I just tried this today and it has definitely made a difference. I also wanted to share a new product that I have been using. Its called elasticisizer by Philip Kingsley. Its a pre poo and I have been using it for the last three months and I think it really does help with my hairs elasticity.


 
Please explain further. Why do you need help with your hairs elasticity? Is it preventing breakage? Or is there some other benefit? tia


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Please explain further. Why do you need help with your hairs elasticity? Is it preventing breakage? Or is there some other benefit? tia


I think it's meant to make hair less prone to damage.

Here  is the product description and ingredients:

Elasticizer Extreme is targeted at a very specific hair type: Extremely dry, porous and very thirsty! Suited to all variants of African-Caribbean hair types. This pre-shampoo intensive super moisturizing product is ideal for hair that is exceptionally processed and damaged as it will provide instant replenishment, hydration and nourishment. Also provides UV protection even after washing, helping prolong the life of colour treated hair. Visible results from one application that continues to improve with regular use. Fragrance free. Not suitable for fine hair.
150ml
Higher level of active ingredients from the original Elasticizer
Higher levels of natural castor oil and olive oil - locks in moisture, adds bounce and improves shine
Higher levels of elastin - greater strength and elasticity
Suitable for use on colour treated hair
Directions:  For best results use regularly. Before shampooing, wet hair and apply in sections. Work into hair with finger tips. Cover with a plastic cap and leave for 10 - 20 minutes before washing. Rinse well and follow with the appropriate Philip Kingsley shampoo, conditioner and scalp toner. Finer hair textures apply sparingly through mid lengths and ends
Indications:  Keep away from eyes. In case of contact, rinse immediately with clean warm water
Ingredients:  Aqua (Water),Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Cetearyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Propylene Glycol, Olea Europaea (Olive) Husk Oil, Ethylhexyl Dimethyl PABA, Amodimethicone, Polyquaternium-37, Silicone Quaternium-18, Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, Trideceth-12, Diazolidinyl Urea, Trideceth-6, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Elastin, Methylparaben, PPG-1 Trideceth-6, Propylparaben, Sodium Benzoate, Butylparaben, Ethylparaben, Isobutylparaben
Special Size Type:  One size


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Kindheart. That was helpful. It does seem to be aimed at porous hair vs. low porosity hair, but it may work for both.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thanks Kindheart. That was helpful. It does seem to be aimed at porous hair vs. low porosity hair, but it may work for both.



You're very welcome .
I used it in the past and remember liking it ,it's quite smoothing and doesn't leave hair greasy .I never repurchased cuz I didn't see the point of using it on dirty hair before shampooing.It seemed a waste .


----------



## Prettycoach (Jan 16, 2013)

winona said:


> Thank you faithVA for this thread. About 6 months after my HHJ began I discovered applying a heat source after leave in and my hair felt awesome.  For some reason I forgot all about this now I am back full circle  I will not stop doing it this time. My hair like indirect heat after leave in and it really helps get the moisture in.  I think if someone is having trouble keeping moisture longer than a day or they should try this.  I dont have to moisturize for at least a week



I am confused. Sorry. What heat source do u use?


----------



## Nia430 (Jan 16, 2013)

Subscribing


----------



## heirloom (Jan 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thanks Kindheart. That was helpful. It does seem to be aimed at porous hair vs. low porosity hair, but it may work for both.



I'm not sure whether it works for high porosity. But before I used it it was really hard for me to get any moisture into my hair therefore it would break like crazy, about 3inches at a time. Now I'm getting hardly any breakage and my hair feels more moisturised. I use it under the hood dryer for at least 20 mins before rinsing out and it does the job


----------



## winona (Jan 16, 2013)

[USER=342565 said:
			
		

> Prettycoach[/USER];17720267]I am confused. Sorry. What heat source do u use?



I have been doing this in the form of hooded dryer after setting my hair on rollers.  1st time was flexi rods, 2nd time was curlformers.  I was stretching my hair before but I was missing the hooded dryer piece out of sheer laziness I dont have to spend all day under there just about 30 min with warm heat.


----------



## karenjoe (Jan 17, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I just found out my hair is low porosity ( I did the glass test and the majority of it floated on the top, only the tips sank a little ).
> 
> Is there anything I should add into my regimen to help combat that? I don't use heat for my DC's but I do rinse with really warm water before applying anything to my hair. I know a lot of people use steamers with their DC but I dont know where I could get those. Sometimes the product sits sometimes it doesnt and I dont know if I am sure I know the difference.
> 
> ...


maybe you have used the protein too often? 
 you should buy a heat cap... that will help your hair absorb the conditioners... heat cap or steamer is a must!
a heat cap went out.
 i took my damp towel  microwaved  & wrapped my hair. until I bought another heat cap. you have to use heat..


----------



## Prettycoach (Jan 17, 2013)

winona said:


> I have been doing this in the form of hooded dryer after setting my hair on rollers.  1st time was flexi rods, 2nd time was curlformers.  I was stretching my hair before but I was missing the hooded dryer piece out of sheer laziness I dont have to spend all day under there just about 30 min with warm heat.



Ok thanks. Now I understand lol.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you guys like glycerin?


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 19, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I just found out my hair is low porosity ( I did the glass test and the majority of it floated on the top, only the tips sank a little ).
> 
> Is there anything I should add into my regimen to help combat that? I don't use heat for my DC's but I do rinse with really warm water before applying anything to my hair. I know a lot of people use steamers with their DC but I dont know where I could get those. Sometimes the product sits sometimes it doesnt and I dont know if I am sure I know the difference.
> 
> ...



hnntrr

I've found for me that a strong black tea rinse can sometimes act like protein on my hair. One or two others have said the same. Maybe it was that and the pro treatment that made your hair hard. Just use moisturizing condish for the next two weeks or until your hair feels better. I'm in the middle of a protein overload, too. So don't feel discouraged. It happens!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> Do you guys like glycerin?


 
My hair seems to do fine with glycerin. But I usually wear my hair twisted. I don't think it would work with an out style. Anything that helps keep the moisture in my strands works.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

Bajanmum said:


> @hnntrr
> 
> I've found for me that a strong black tea rinse can sometimes act like protein on my hair. One or two others have said the same. Maybe it was that and the pro treatment that made your hair hard. Just use moisturizing condish for the next two weeks or until your hair feels better. I'm in the middle of a protein overload, too. So don't feel discouraged. It happens!


 
Yes black tea makes my hair hard. I try to use some type of herbal tea, like chamomile. 

I tried to use Nubian Heritage Growth and Strength 1x a month  Even that was to much. I am going to look at every 3 to 6 months. My ends just snapped off. My hair was mad at me


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 23, 2013)

Castor oil is evil ,so heavy and gluey ,yuck ,does not absorb at all .


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> Castor oil is evil ,so heavy and gluey ,yuck ,does not absorb at all .


 
That's actually a good thing. It should make it better to seal.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

I have finally found a protein treatment that works well with my hair. I used ION Reconstructor last night and my hair feels stronger, softer and more moisturized today. I haven't done a protein treatment since 2011 because the Aphogee 2 min scared me. And protein conditioners have been leaving my hair hard. 

But I color my hair so I definitely need protein. I also bought the ION Effective Care which I think is a milder protein. I will try that soon. I may use the Reconstructor after I color my hair and the Effective Care if I need it in between. 

I am hoping that this really helps my retention.


----------



## Nia430 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone conditioning on dry hair?


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, its the only way I do it now. Seems to work much better.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for those protein tips, I have stopped using the cantu shea butter everyday, and switched to a water based moisturizer. So now the only protein i am using is: coconut butter everyday, and my tea rinses which include black chamomile green marshmallow burdock and nettle..and it seems wayyy better.

So i think the ONLY time I will do protien conditioner is after a clarifying wash which I plan to do once a month.

The only thing now is my hair doesnt seem to dry over night anymore..but that might be cause its getting longer? Not sure. Gonna start air drying before i tie my head up. usually id wrap sopping wet to keep in moisture gues i dont need to anymore.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];17863397]Thanka for those protein tips, I have stopped using the cantu shea butter everyday, and switched to a water based moisturizer. So now the only protein i am using is: coconut butter everyday, and my tea rinses which include black chamomile green marshmallow burdock and nettle..and it seems wayyy better.
> 
> So i think the ONLY time I will do protien conditioner is after a clarifying wash which I plan to do once a month.
> 
> The only thing now is my hair doesnt seem to dry over night anymore..but that might be cause its getting longer? Not sure. Gonna start air drying before i tie my head up. usually id wrap sopping wet to keep in moisture gues i dont need to anymore.



Sounds like things are getting better. It's a mix blessing that it doesn't dry overnight  When I want my hair to dry overnight I don't wrap it. I don't wear my bonnet. I need the air to hit it so it can dry. 

If I really need my bonnet, then I put it on at the very last minute and I take it off as soon as I get up. If I'm wearing some type of outstyle, I will unravel the twist and let them dry some more while I get dressed. By then they are usually dry enough to separate. Hope that helps.


----------



## Nia430 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks im going to try it tonight caliscurls


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Sounds like things are getting better. It's a mix blessing that it doesn't dry overnight  When I want my hair to dry overnight I don't wrap it. I don't wear my bonnet. I need the air to hit it so it can dry.
> 
> If I really need my bonnet, then I put it on at the very last minute and I take it off as soon as I get up. If I'm wearing some type of outstyle, I will unravel the twist and let them dry some more while I get dressed. By then they are usually dry enough to separate. Hope that helps.



I was actually gonna buy a silk pillow case when I was at the beauty supply store the other day but I didn't. I might try and find some downtown, for some reason there are no beauty stores in dc other than in the 'hood'. Cryin shame..but I might have to esp if I bantu knot it or twist it cause they were soo damp this morning. I think my sister is low porosity too cause we twisted her hair last night, she sat under a dryer for 30 minutes and at 10 this morning they were STILL damp. (shes natural) ugh wet hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nia430 said:


> Anyone conditioning on dry hair?



no, i stopped that back in March of last year.  it wasn't effective at all.  i don't do any conditioning treatments on dry hair, or hair that has buildup from daily products.  i wash or cowash my hair first.


----------



## karenjoe (Feb 8, 2013)

i pre poo w moisturizers + oil
   rinse out 
 then I use a tea rinse 
apply Deep conditioner on top of tea w a heat cap 30 to 1 hr.... 
rinse.... hair feel soo good
if I need more moisture I apply( I'm 11 weeks post + I'm working out daily


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I was actually gonna buy a silk pillow case when I was at the beauty supply store the other day but I didn't. I might try and find some downtown, for some reason there are no beauty stores in dc other than in the 'hood'. Cryin shame..but I might have to esp if I bantu knot it or twist it cause they were soo damp this morning. I think my sister is low porosity too cause we twisted her hair last night, she sat under a dryer for 30 minutes and at 10 this morning they were STILL damp. (shes natural) ugh wet hair.


 

You can try stores that sell bed sheets and just try to find a pillowcase that isn't cotton. I don't sleep on a satin pillowcase. It makes me sweat too bad. I think my pillowcase is microfiber.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 9, 2013)

Nia430 said:


> Thanks im going to try it tonight caliscurls



Nia430 how did it go?

I failed to mention that I also pre-poo with oil (coconut or a brahmi mix) prior to conditioning. I don't rinse, just let the oil soak in for at least an hour (caution: too much oil and you won't be pleased with this method) then add the conditioner (via parting the hair and applying it in layers to ensure full saturation). 

Usually the conditioner is left on overnight. I've tried it with heat but didn't notice a difference. Wet, meh, hair didn't feel as soft and I had more tangles  . 

This technique seems to work better for my hair  but I must say that I don't use a ton of product on a daily basis so don't have a lot of build up, only use natural products (no cones is key for me), I co-wash at least 2 other times during the week, and clarify monthly. All this is shared because I think ones results has to be considered in view of their entire routine.

This has been my routine since December. The results have been great. Hope things went okay for you last night!


----------



## g.lo (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

my 2 years old have low porosity hair and i dont know how to deal with properly! products just sit on her hair, and her hair has hard time to take in moisture.
I need recommendation for leave in and moisturizer;
so far I have tried: curl junkie smoothing lotion, Bear fruit hair, luv natural, koils by nature, camille rose!! 

thanks Ladies


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 10, 2013)

g.lo I've recently switched to Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Creme and Nexxus Headdress. The QB is used on the days I wash or cowash and the Nexxus is used the other days. So far so good with both products, I've been using them for a little over a month with the LOCO and LCO methods. Definitely retaining length better these days. 

Good luck finding something that works for her!


----------



## Nia430 (Feb 13, 2013)

caliscurls 

Nothing better than the usual unfortunately. I did try the cherry lola treatment and that helped big time!  So im gonna continue with that for now.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 13, 2013)

Nia430 I'm glad you found something that works!


----------



## Nia430 (Feb 13, 2013)

caliscurls Thanks! Im still tweaking things but its getting better!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 13, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Hi,
> 
> my 2 years old have low porosity hair and i dont know how to deal with properly! products just sit on her hair, and her hair has hard time to take in moisture.
> I need recommendation for leave in and moisturizer;
> ...



Hawaiian silky 14 n 1 is working for me right now.
Good Luck!


----------



## PracticallyMe (Feb 14, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Hi,
> 
> my 2 years old have low porosity hair and i dont know how to deal with properly! products just sit on her hair, and her hair has hard time to take in moisture.
> I need recommendation for leave in and moisturizer;
> ...


 
My DD is 7 with low porosity hair. The S-curl spray, white bottle with blue letters, works well for her hair. As soon as I spray it on, I can tell the difference. Nothing else has really worked that well for her. I keep her hair in twists and just moisturize daily.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 14, 2013)

I will give the scurl a try since is quite cheap, if it doesn't work, will try something else!


----------



## g.lo (Feb 14, 2013)

sorry to sound dumb, with the scurl, do you use as a leave in after washing hair and a a moisturiser as well?


----------



## PracticallyMe (Feb 14, 2013)

g.lo said:


> sorry to sound dumb, with the scurl, do you use as a leave in after washing hair and a a moisturiser as well?



I just use it as a moisturizer. I use a leave-in conditioner after washing and will layer this on as I comb her hair. Then on a daily basis, I use it to spray her twists. 

Her hair is 4a/b. i have some pics of her hair in my photo album (she's in green pajamas) to give you an idea of her hair type, if that helps.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 14, 2013)

PracticallyMe said:


> I just use it as a moisturizer. I use a leave-in conditioner after washing and will layer this on as I comb her hair. Then on a daily basis, I use it to spray her twists.
> 
> Her hair is 4a/b. i have some pics of her hair in my photo album (she's in green pajamas) to give you an idea of her hair type, if that helps.



thanks a lot, i ha a look at your DD hair is so beautiful!! my daughter as a much looser texture at the front and crown and a small 4b patch at the back.
will give this ago.

thanks a lot!


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone have any heat cap suggestions? I am looking into buying one


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2013)

^^I probably bought mine from Sally's. Don't know the brand. I have had it for at least 4 years. It may not be the best but it works fine. Last night I warmed my pajamas up in it


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2013)

This thread has been quiet for some time.

Ladies have you had any progress? Any new discoveries that you can share?

mg1979, shortdub78, JulietWhisky, suns4i6e, Ogoma, mamaore, MaraWithLove, PracticallyMe, virtuenow, gvin89, ScorpioBeauty09, candy626


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 22, 2013)

faithVA, well the summer time is when I usually have some hair problem, porosity related or not.  I'm trying to avoid that this year.  But porosity hasn't been a problem for since I figured out how my hair works (or so I think.)    My theory is that when it's colder in fall/winter my hair likes my ACV mixture.  When it starts to get warmer, it likes a baking soda mixture.erplexed  I just have to pay attention to my hair and know when to make the switch.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Apr 22, 2013)

I been having pretty good luck using the S-curl Activator Spray and Shea Moisture Souffle on my daughter's lo-po hair. 

I primarily keep her hair in twists and these products penetrate her strands and keeps some moisture in her hair throughout the day.


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 22, 2013)

faithVA I discovered that I am high porosity via the Komaza Analysis.  You may remember my recent results post.  I can do a link if anyone wants to see.  I followed their advice and now I am normal porosity .


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2013)

[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];18285735]faithVA I discovered that I am high porosity via the Komaza Analysis.  You may remember my recent results post.  I can do a link if anyone wants to see.  I followed their advice and now I am normal porosity .



Oh yeah. I forgot  Nevermind


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 22, 2013)

i been doing some light protein treatments and that has been helping some.  still too cold to use glycerin heavy products.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i been doing some light protein treatments and that has been helping some.  still too cold to use glycerin heavy products.



I have done some protein treatments as well and they have helped. I am finally not afraid of protein.

I was browsing through some earlier posts in this thread and one of the ladies had suggested using a keratin conditioner. I wasn't ready for it at the time but I want to try that out in the future.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't nailed my regimen but I have made some progress. I found a shampoo that I like that moisturizes. That's a first step. 

Within the past 2 months I have started using reconstructors with Keratin. This has helped tremendously. Using protein treatments without keratin have not worked well with my hair. I think the proper schedule for me is to use it within 3 to 5 days after coloring my hair and then every 3 weeks between color treatments.

Still playing around with LOC. Using a leave-in with glycerin or KCKT works as a good first step. Playing around with sunflower oil or apricot oil for the 2nd step. 

I am still trying to figure out if I do better with a cream that has glycerin or without. So working on this step. 

One of the things that has really helped, is once I rinse out my DC, I don't touch it. I put on a plastic cap and then put my t-shirt over that. Once the drips stop, I sit under my heat cap for 15 minutes to allow the water to absorb into my strands. My hair is more hydrated. Now I just need to master sealing it in.

Still a ways to go but it's getting better.


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 22, 2013)

My hair is on auto-pilot.   I follow my standard routine of protein then baking soda DC (every 1-2 weeks).  I co-wash or sulfate free poo every few days and give my hair time to absorb leave in, moisturizer, then apply styler.  Smooth sailing.  My lo-po hair has never been a liability to me.


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 22, 2013)

Using a Demi permanent dye really helped until the dye wore off. I've found Curl Junkie products work best for me right now. We'll see if it still works in the summer months.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2013)

mg1979 said:


> Using a Demi permanent dye really helped until the dye wore off. I've found Curl Junkie products work best for me right now. We'll see if it still works in the summer months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


curl junkie huh? thanks mg1979


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 22, 2013)

The dew, j&b and bsp really keep my hair moisturized, juicy and shrunken. 

My hair was breaking earlier in the year b/c I stopped doing protein tmts. I was so used to avoiding protein I forgot about doing tmts. None of my products contain proteins so I experienced a lot of breakage...major set back. Anyway, I did a henna/indigo tmt and the breakage stopped. 

I really would like to wear my hair stretched out but glycerin is the only thing that moisturizes my hair and it will not stay stretched with that stuff.

I have given up on finding a good dc. I'll just stick w/ the avocado mask.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's what's been helping me:

- Sticking to products that don't contains sulfates, cones, or proteins
- using a reconstructor or protein treatment every 2-3 months only. In between I may use a conditioner with protein if my hair feels like it needs it - but only when it's showing the symptoms
- using the loc method** - water, oil mix, qb burdock root cream or curls soufflé 
- using porosity control** conditioner as needed 
- using Roux 213 as my leave in ** after co-washing - every time 
- pre-poo with EVCOO with EVOO in it

For the oil I've refrained from experimenting and have been sticking to what works for me and lighter oils. I think the consistency is helping. I use:
- wild hair growth oil (with scalp messages after a shower steam)
- daily sealer mix: jojoba oil, apricot oil, rosemary oil, lavender oil, argon oil, almond oil, a very small amount of JBCO


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2013)

i need to wash my hair with a sulfate shampoo and follow with a moisturizing one. the only thing i have right now is my chelating shampoo and Roux Porosity shampoo.  my hair just feels hard or coated right now.  i think when using protein, after so long you need a sulfate.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;18291275[/USER]]i need to wash my hair with a sulfate shampoo and follow with a moisturizing one. the only thing i have right now is my chelating shampoo and Roux Porosity shampoo.  my hair just feels hard or coated right now.  i think when using protein, after so long you need a sulfate.



I found the 4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo to be quite moisturizing. 

I have just recently started using protein. Are you finding this with all proteins or just certain types. I am sticking with keratin protein treatments. I notice when I use other types of protein they tend to stay more on the surface of my hair vs. penetrating the strand like keratin. I will pay attention to see if I notice a coated feeling though.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 23, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i need to wash my hair with a sulfate shampoo and follow with a moisturizing one. the only thing i have right now is my chelating shampoo and Roux Porosity shampoo.  my hair just feels hard or coated right now.  i think when using protein, after so long you need a sulfate.



shortdub78 I switched to the Roux PC shampoo as well a while back for when I need to get squeaky clean. Right now I'm watering it down, targeting the scalp, and then pulling through my hair. So far so good.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> shortdub78 I switched to the Roux PC shampoo as well a while back for when I need to get squeaky clean. Right now I'm watering it down, targeting the scalp, and then pulling through my hair. So far so good.



i focus on the scalp too and i just let the suds run down.  KiwiStyle really put me on to the shampoo and conditioner.  the conditioner and treatment that comes in the little vials saved my hair after i had my mom put relaxer on my entire strands.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I found the 4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo to be quite moisturizing.
> 
> I have just recently started using protein. Are you finding this with all proteins or just certain types. I am sticking with keratin protein treatments. I notice when I use other types of protein they tend to stay more on the surface of my hair vs. penetrating the strand like keratin. I will pay attention to see if I notice a coated feeling though.



In my humble opinion the type of protein matters. Aphogee is just too much for me. Nexxus Emergencee and Joico K pak reconstructor seem to work very well for me. I need to do an ingredient check to see what the differentiator could be.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 23, 2013)

shortdub78 what type of protein are you using? As with faithVA I think the type of protein and how often you use it make a difference


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> In my humble opinion the type of protein matters. Aphogee is just too much for me. Nexxus Emergencee and Joico K pak reconstructor seem to work very well for me. I need to do an ingredient check to see what the differentiator could be.




I know that keratin penetrates the strand. But I don't think all proteins penetrate the strand. I think some proteins lay on the surface. I could be wrong  I'm still new to protein. But I was wondering if shortdub's hair was feeling coated due to non keratin protein. 

I have found that I can use a keratin protein treatment every few weeks. If I use a non-keratin treatment, my hair tends to get brittle and break. But I am going to try Giovanni's Nutrafix which doesn't have keratin and see how that works.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> shortdub78 what type of protein are you using? As with faithVA I think the type of protein and how often you use it make a difference



Aphogee 2 min.  i tried to find Nexxus, but couldn't at the time i was in the stores.  the Joico is too strong for me.  the min i put it on, i have to rinse it out right away.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I know that keratin penetrates the strand. But I don't think all proteins penetrate the strand. I think some proteins lay on the surface. I could be wrong  I'm still new to protein. But I was wondering if shortdub's hair was feeling coated due to non keratin protein.
> 
> I have found that I can use a keratin protein treatment every few weeks. If I use a non-keratin treatment, my hair tends to get brittle and break. But I am going to try Giovanni's Nutrafix which doesn't have keratin and see how that works.



i will have to look into that  i know you were using the ION and i had my daughter and niece with me in Sally's.  the girls were touching everything!  i decided to just grab what was in my face.  is that a keratin treatment?


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I know that keratin penetrates the strand. But I don't think all proteins penetrate the strand. I think some proteins lay on the surface. I could be wrong  I'm still new to protein. But I was wondering if shortdub's hair was feeling coated due to non keratin protein.
> 
> I have found that I can use a keratin protein treatment every few weeks. If I use a non-keratin treatment, my hair tends to get brittle and break. But I am going to try Giovanni's Nutrafix which doesn't have keratin and see how that works.





shortdub78 said:


> Aphogee 2 min.  i tried to find Nexxus, but couldn't at the time i was in the stores.  the Joico is too strong for me.  the min i put it on, i have to rinse it out right away.



I think faithVA may be on to something. You may want to give keratin a try shortdub78.
faithVA what exactly are you using? I say this knowing I've banned myself in the short term from trying new products! But will give it a whirl when my ban lifts in the summer. nexxus emergencee is hard to find and i hate having to stock up on stuff.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i will have to look into that  i know you were using the ION and i had my daughter and niece with me in Sally's.  the girls were touching everything!  i decided to just grab what was in my face.  is that a keratin treatment?



Yes, there is ION Reconstructor and ION Effective Care. I guess the Reconstructor is a bit stronger than the Effective Care. I've used both but can't tell the difference. They have sample sizes which I love. 

I used the Aphogee 2 min once. But my hair shed so badly afterward that I got scared and never used it. It could have been coincidence. I didn't want to chance it. 

I'm using the 4 Naturals Reconstructor now which seems good. But I'm still trying to figure out a protein regimen. I'm still doing a lot of guesswork and trial and error.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 24, 2013)

Hmm, I have no idea if it has anything to do with my hair's porosity. But, lately I've found that co-washing or wetting my hair and adding tresseme naturals, then putting Nubian heritage's deep conditioner over as a kind of sealant has been working well!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2013)

MaraWithLove said:


> Hmm, I have no idea if it has anything to do with my hair's porosity. But, lately I've found that co-washing or wetting my hair and adding tresseme naturals, then putting Nubian heritage's deep conditioner over as a kind of sealant has been working well!



My hair seems to like the creams as well. How have you been wearing your hair?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 24, 2013)

^^Thanks for the reminders, I'm probably due for a pt. Think my last one was in February. Using light protein once in a while is good for my hair, but I can't do anything strong.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 24, 2013)

faithVA Since cutting my hair, I've mostly just been wearing it in a wash and go. I'm back to my trusty puff now and I recently stretched it with cornrows. I'm considering braiding it, just for a little while. How about you?

Also, for low porosity ladies, how do you keep moisture in your hair while it's in a stretched state? I'm so used to wetting my hair often that it seems like my hair is Sahara dry once I wear it stretched.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2013)

Today my hair is moisturized but unfortunately I have done so much junk to my hair I don't know which of the things helped  This weekend I will have to try to duplicate it.

After rinsing the DC, I baggied for 15 min under a heat cap
I used As I Am Leave-In
Added a layer Farasues Hair Fertilizer
Added a layer of Nubian Heritage Growth and Strength Masque
I think I put Qhemet Alma Nourishing Pomade on my ends
I think I let it dry a bit and then put on a layer of almond oil
I spritzed it with Komaza Vitamin Reign
Then I twisted it with 4 Naturals Stretch Cream

Maybe I do need all of those layers.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2013)

MaraWithLove said:


> faithVA Since cutting my hair, I've mostly just been wearing it in a wash and go. I'm back to my trusty puff now and I recently stretched it with cornrows. I'm considering braiding it, just for a little while. How about you?
> 
> Also, for low porosity ladies, how do you keep moisture in your hair while it's in a stretched state? I'm so used to wetting my hair often that it seems like my hair is Sahara dry once I wear it stretched.



It seems like it is taking forever to get any length. Right now I'm all over the place with styles. I have been bouncing between twist outs, finger coils, bantu knot outs, flat twist outs and roller sets. Its annoying 

I have thought about installing some twist extensions but I'm still practicing. I just ordered 2 half wigs. I am hoping one of them works so I can just put my hair away.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol, well at least you're experimenting! I'm just sticking to simple stuff haha. I can't do a smooth rollerset to save my life! 

I'm actually thinking of installing some crochet braids and leaving them in for a little while. Haha, I have a cute wig for bad-hair-no-time days.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2013)

MaraWithLove said:


> Lol, well at least you're experimenting! I'm just sticking to simple stuff haha. I can't do a smooth rollerset to save my life!
> 
> I'm actually thinking of installing some crochet braids and leaving them in for a little while. Haha, I have a cute wig for bad-hair-no-time days.



I want simple. I really do. But my hair likes to live a complex life.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2013)

I hate when I get a mention and there is no mention in the thread


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, one thing is for certain: doing treatments on my hair (with a baggy over top) while working out = good way to get moisture in my hair. Not that others haven't stated such before.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been using waaaay too much product.
For the past 2 weeks I've been putting my hair on a diet and there is a difference.

Today I washed and only applied my leave-in and then put in large twists.  No moisturiser and no oil to seal.

Lo and Behold my hair is almost fully dry in 2 hours later.  This is setting on soaking wet hair.

It has dried extremely soft and non greasy.

The real test is what it will look like when I undo the twists tomorrow and then I'll have to decide how I will moisturise until my next wash.

Trial and Error.


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 30, 2013)

Subbing....due to 9 mos. natural, 4a/3c I guess, very fine, lo-po, and struggling with the temperature and humidity change.


----------



## caliscurls (May 3, 2013)

Any low porosity and protein sensitive folks using Silk Dreams products successfully? If so let me know which ones, thanks!


----------



## CocoGlow (May 3, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Any low porosity and protein sensitive folks using Silk Dreams products successfully? If so let me know which ones, thanks!


 
caliscurls

I'd like to know this too! I just ordered a bunch of conditioners b/c I couldn't decide .... but I chose not to order the Mocha Silk Infusion Conditioner b/c it's a stronger protein conditioner than the others ... hopefully others will chime in


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2013)

^^Someone sent me a sample of Silk Dreams but I don't know which one. It didn't work better than my AO products so I didn't pay attention to the name. So far the only thing that I have found that works better than the AO for me is Deva Curl Heaven in Hair.

I will remember to update the thread though if I find something that works well.


----------



## caliscurls (May 6, 2013)

faithVA out of curiosity does your hair prefer products with glycerin over aloe Vera juice/leaf ? I'm noticing my hair prefers Aloe Vera over Glycerin as key ingredient.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> @faithVA out of curiosity does your hair prefer products with glycerin over aloe Vera juice/leaf ? I'm noticing my hair prefers Aloe Vera over Glycerin as key ingredient.


 

Yes. My hair loves glycerin. I have tried AVG straight and in products and I can't say it does anything bad but I can't say it doesn't anything good either


----------



## caliscurls (May 6, 2013)

Interesting...I need to research the effects of glycerin vs AVJ on lo-porosity hair. Glycerin makes my hair feel sticky BUT it doesn't  like AVJ rinses, just products with it high on the list. As much as I love my QB BRBC it has to be used sparingly.


----------



## CocoGlow (May 6, 2013)

(Posted in another thread)

I have self-diagnosed my hair as having Low Porosity and am still figuring it all out. My biggest issue is retaining moisture but the popular advice to moisturize and then seal with a butter or oil does not work for my hair at ALL! It just ends up feeling really coated and greasy when dry. Luke warm-cool water is enough of a sealant for my hair as a final rinse. I use to use henna but it made my hair sooo dry from coating it too much. 

My hair seems to love glycerin especially in the humidity ... my hair stays soft & moisturized when it's humid. The moisture in the air and the humectant properties of glycerin open my cuticles allowing the moisture in. I have come to LOVE protein-free curl activator gels (it's basically glycerin & water packed in a thick gel form)- these gels pack the moisture in like nothing else - the curl activator sprays are nice for a touch up but the gels pack in the moisture for me. After washing I usually apply my leave-in to damp or almost dry hair & then apply my curl activator gel on top - That's it - no oil, no butter no nothing after that and my hair maintains it's moisture, even when it's not humid but best when it is humid outside. When I first put it on my hair feels a bit weird but it dries soooo soft & stays soft! The next day I may or may not have to reapply.

The crazy thing is it took me years to fugure this out... I don't know anyone who uses curl activator gels like their "sealant"! I use it so that my hair can keep accepting moisture - it can't get enough- and butters would only block that moisture - my flat cuticles don't need additional sealing. Castor oil is the only oil my hair seems to like since it has humectant properties so I can use that sparingly. My newly texlaxed hair seems to like protein more than my natural hair but I still have to be careful that it's not a strong protein.

Nothing seems to be cut & dry and a person can have mutiple porosities in various parts of their head or their color-treated or relaxed ends may have a different porosity than their roots.  Funny thing is, my shampoo is acidic (Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo) but I use almost hot water to wash ... and I have to was 2x to make sure my hair is really wet & Clean. 

I'm still narrowing down my products & regimen but I will figure this all out soon & update this thread ... I hope this helps those out there still as confused and frustrated with their hair care as I am/was

Sorry for being so long winded


----------



## CocoGlow (May 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^Someone sent me a sample of Silk Dreams but I don't know which one. It didn't work better than my AO products so I didn't pay attention to the name. So far the only thing that I have found that works better than the AO for me is *Deva Curl Heaven in Hair*.
> 
> I will remember to update the thread though if I find something that works well.


 
faithVA

I've never heard of the DevaCurl Heaven In Hair Conditioner ... but boy that thing is expensive! 8oz for $24.95  ... I'm scared to try it for fear that it will be the best thing ever for my hair at that price LOL

I like Aubrey Organics conditioners but I have allergies and some of the herbs they use in their conditioners cause me problems (the White Camellia makes my scalp itch on contact) . My fav so far is coincidently one of their most expensive ones  - the Jojoba Aloe & Desert Herb J.A.Y Conditioner (contains Milk Protein) - it makes my hair so soft & silky - it smells like the earth! (clay)  - but my hair seems to like it alot - I notice the Blue Chamomile Hydrating Conditioner also has Milk Protein and I want to try it sooo bad to compare it to the J.A.Y Conditioner b/c of the raves on this board and the cheaper price but I'm allergic to ragweed and chamomile is in the ragweed family .... I might just buy it anyway to feed my curiosity 

So far HairVeda's moisturizing conditioners (the 24/7 Moist & The Red Tea Nourishing) have done me good - soft silky hair, no offensive odors & no allergic reactions- and I'm trying out their protein conditioners now (Moist PRO & Acai Berry Phyto) to see if my hair likes it ... I've also recently purcahsed a bunch of Silk Dreams conditioners (both moisture & protein based) to try out.

All a girl wants is some natural, reasonably priced conditioners & moisturizers that will work for my hair but this search is getting so expensive


----------



## caliscurls (May 6, 2013)

NappyRina let us know how the protein based Silk Dreams works for you. I only bought the protein free products. Having said that I did read yesterday that hydrolyzed wheat and silk protein should be okay for low porosity hair. I'll have to give those a try later in the year.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2013)

[USER=24745 said:
			
		

> NappyRina[/USER];18359933](Posted in another thread)
> 
> I have self-diagnosed my hair as having Low Porosity and am still figuring it all out. My biggest issue is retaining moisture but the popular advice to moisturize and then seal with a butter or oil does not work for my hair at ALL! It just ends up feeling really coated and greasy when dry. Luke warm-cool water is enough of a sealant for my hair as a final rinse. I use to use henna but it made my hair sooo dry from coating it too much.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. I agree I have never been able to do anything with oils or butters. It provides no seal and just greasy hair. I still use oils mostly because I have them to use up 

I also agree with glycerin. I haven't tried the glycerin gels. I have found that I like the glycerin creams. They seem to work well for me without leaving me with sticky hair. I know someone in this thread uses long-aid. I just haven't bought any yet.

I guess I can agree with most things you stated. The henna was coating. I color my hair and I have finally figured out using a semi-permanent also coats my strands leaving my hair dry. So I have switched back to permanent. And I stick to keratin protein treatments and try to avoid protein that coats the surface.

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> faithVA
> 
> I've never heard of the DevaCurl Heaven In Hair Conditioner ... but boy that thing is expensive! 8oz for $24.95  ... I'm scared to try it for fear that it will be the best thing ever for my hair at that price LOL
> 
> ...



Well maybe if we share what we are using in here we can cut out a lot of unnecessary purchases.

Even though I loved the Heaven In Hair I felt that the AO was just as good for 1/2 the price and I can get it locally. I use the AOBC which I love. I haven't tried the Jojoba Aloe. I am really trying to stick to products I can purchase on the ground.

I will buy As I Am Conditioner this month. My hair has been happy with the line so far. I will give an update on it after I purchase it.


----------



## caliscurls (May 6, 2013)

faithVA what do you use to color your hair...I stopped using henna/indigo earlier this year and have been using a semi-permanent for the last month or so but my edges seems dry.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> faithVA what do you use to color your hair...I stopped using henna/indigo earlier this year and have been using a semi-permanent for the last month or so but my edges seems dry.



Last week I used Naturtints for the first time. So far so good. It's still to early to tell. But my hair is softer than when using a semi. I did a protein treatment 3 days before. I think that helped. I liked the color but I wasn't as crazy about the shampoo that comes with it. 

But I will be switching to the Shea Moisture line for my next color. 

I've tried Bigen powder  I've used ION Demi-permanent which seemed ok. I used to use Soft Sheen Carson permanent color for years before I came on this board and found out it was a  But my hair liked it, so I am moving back towards the permanent but trying the Shea Moisture line.


----------



## caliscurls (May 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Last week I used Naturtints for the first time. So far so good. It's still to early to tell. But my hair is softer than when using a semi. I did a protein treatment 3 days before. I think that helped. I liked the color but I wasn't as crazy about the shampoo that comes with it.
> 
> But I will be switching to the Shea Moisture line for my next color.
> 
> I've tried Bigen powder  I've used ION Demi-permanent which seemed ok. I used to use Soft Sheen Carson permanent color for years before I came on this board and found out it was a  But my hair liked it, so I am moving back towards the permanent but trying the Shea Moisture line.



Thanks I will check out the Shea Moisture and report back when I use it. I like your idea of posting our products.


----------



## caliscurls (May 6, 2013)

This stuff must be fantastic, most of the Target stores in the East Bay Area are out of stock


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Thanks I will check out the Shea Moisture and report back when I use it. *I like your idea of posting our products.*



I have been posting what I like but not what I have tried. I will do better with that.


----------



## hnntrr (May 6, 2013)

I used coconut oil one last time on my hair!! We will see how it is once I take this scarf off....if its gross I know not to use it anymore....gonna switch to avocado oil maybe...heard good reviews about that. 

caliscurls: I have been using shea moisture leave in and I think my hair likes it so far. Its really heavy when you squirt it in your hair but on my hair its not too bad, I put it on soaking wet hair...I like it better than the Giovanni Leave in that I have. I think my hair likes cream moisturizers better than the more liquidy leave ins.


----------



## CocoGlow (May 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for this. I agree I have never been able to do anything with oils or butters. It provides no seal and just greasy hair. I still use oils mostly because I have them to use up
> 
> *I also agree with glycerin. I haven't tried the glycerin gels. I have found that I like the glycerin creams. They seem to work well for me without leaving me with sticky hair. I know someone in this thread uses long-aid. I just haven't bought any yet.*
> 
> ...


 
@faithVA

*What glycerin creams do you use?*

I'm having success with S-Curl Wave Jel (LITE) & Worlds of Curls Activator Gel (Extra Dry) - they are both Protein-free. 

The World of Curls Activator Gel (Regular) & Long-Aid Activator Gel (Regular) are also on my list to try (they are both protein-free). I've found that you have to be careful and check the ingredients b/c most activator gels have protein in them. Most of times the "Extra Dry" version of these activator gels list protein. The Softee brand has a Regular & Extra Dry version and are super cheap but they both list protein 

I'm curious about the new formula version of the S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer spray. I tried it in the past and couldn't get past the smell but I hear that the new formula smells better. I notice that it lists "Simethicone" in the ingredients list so I wonder if that coats in any way....*anyone have success with this new formula?*


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> @faithVA
> 
> *What glycerin creams do you use?*
> 
> ...



I like the Taliah Waajid Curling Cream. I just finished up a jar of 4 Naturals Afro Stretch. Getting ready to buy the As I Am Double Butter. They really seem to seal my ends well, which I don't get from using oils or butters.


----------



## divachyk (May 6, 2013)

Oyin Hair Dew is an awesome LI. I still love AOWC as a LI but I have to start using some of this stash. I will report back with hits as I come across them.


----------



## divachyk (May 6, 2013)

NappyRina, SCurl and Carefree Curl activator is hit/miss for me. Never a steady hit even in optimum temps. Glycerin products in general is just not reliable for my hair. I tend to use them up by applying at night and baggying to generate moisture.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> @faithVA
> 
> *What glycerin creams do you use?*
> 
> ...



i still can't find it.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 7, 2013)

divachyk said:


> NappyRina, SCurl and Carefree Curl activator is hit/miss for me. Never a steady hit even in optimum temps. Glycerin products in general is just not reliable for my hair. I tend to use them up by applying at night and baggying to generate moisture.



they are the same for me too.  the Wave Nouveau mist i use works fine when it's not too cold or too hot.

i used a strong protein treatment yesterday and my hair feels good.


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> I'm curious about the new formula version of the S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer spray. I tried it in the past and couldn't get past the smell but I hear that the new formula smells better. I notice that it lists "Simethicone" in the ingredients list so I wonder if that coats in any way....*anyone have success with this new formula?*



I've yet to see this anywhere.


----------



## gvin89 (May 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I've yet to see this anywhere.



Sally's have it


----------



## Evolving78 (May 9, 2013)

i'm looking for a color that will take too.  i used to didn't have a problem with my hair taking a rinse.  i tried a perm color last year and it didn't take.  i really want blue black hair!   maybe it's because i shampoo after i have rinsed the color out?  i think i will just rinse for forever and cowash to remove residue instead of shampooing?


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Sally's have it



My Sally's didn't have it. Maybe I should have looked online before I placed my last order.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i'm looking for a color that will take too.  i used to didn't have a problem with my hair taking a rinse.  i tried a perm color last year and it didn't take.  i really want blue black hair!   maybe it's because i shampoo after i have rinsed the color out?  i think i will just rinse for forever and cowash to remove residue instead of shampooing?



If you use a rinse I would shampoo before and not after. If you use a permanent, you may want to shampoo with whatever shampoo goes with the system. I did a permanent last week and I shampooed and conditioned after. Make sure you have minimal product build up before coloring so the color isn't fighting with the product to get to your strands. I've never had a problem with a permanent color taking unless I tried to reuse and old product.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Sally's have it


 
Found it a my bss. The large bottle was $8 so I picked it up. I'm going to make a mist out of it to use when I put my hair up in kinky twists. I am glad the new bottle doesn't have parabens. Maybe be why I didn't really use it before.

Also picked up some long-aid activator for $.99. That's a really good price.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies 

I've been lurking for about a week and read through the entire thread.  I'm almost certain that I'm low porosity, though I also sent off my hair this week for the Live Curly Live Free Analysis.

*--Share your hair background* - I'm currently relaxed and just BC'd in March.  At first, I thought I was high porosity because my hair dried really fast when I got out the shower, but now I'm starting to realize that perhaps my hair isn't really getting wet in the first place.  This may also explain why it would take forever for my relaxers to take.

*--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?* Water and most products bead on top of my hair, and it's hard to get products to absorb.  My hair dries quickly when I get out the shower, and I can't keep it moisturized.  Air drying usually makes my hair Sahara dry, unless I put it in a stretched style like flat twists.

*--What have you tried that worked?*  Aubrey Organics White Camellia Shampoo and Island Replenishing Conditioner.  As I Am Co-wash.  Deep conditioning overnight with a plastic cap, covered by a terry turban.  Deep conditioning with a heat cap for at least 20 minutes.  Light cream covered in a light pomade, like Jane Carter Curl Cream covered by Nourish & Shine or Oyin Shine & Define covered with Burnt Sugar pomade, and flat twisting.  Lightly misting water mixed with glycerin.  Curls Goddess Curls.  

*--What have you tried that did not work?*  Water mixed with Castor Oil; Eco styler gel; Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner; Aubrey Organics GPB; Roux Porosity Control.  Shampoos with sulfates.

*--What questions do you have?*  How do I get moisture into my hair.  Even when I flat twist, I'm not sure if the moisture is actually getting into my hair or if it's just getting weaved into the twists and drying on top.  I'm going to try putting castille soap in my conditioner tomorrow.  I'm still afraid of baking soda.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 11, 2013)

One if my issues has been getting water into my hair.  I am really excited because my hair is still damp and soft and I washed it an hour ago.  

I did a deep condition overnight.  To do so, I first spritzed my hair with a light mist of water, glycerin and essential oil.  Then I slathered on hairveda sitrinillah deep conditioner, put on a plastic cap, covered it with a terry turban and went to bed. 

In the morning, I turned on the shower and let the steam from the hot water fog up my mirrors.  When I got in, I wet my hair a little and then detangled while allowing the steam to really get in.  Then I washed out the hairveda and put in as I am cowash. I left that in while I showered with really warm water.  Then I rinsed it out with warm water instead of cold.   Next, I wrapped my hair in a t-shirt for about 5-10 mins to stop the dripping water.  Finally, I put in Oyin Hair Dew.  

I named the products, but I really think its the amount of hot water I used that did it.  I used to do a cold water rinse until I read this thread, and it always left my hair hard.  

Hopefully, my hair stays moisturizer after it finally dries!


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 11, 2013)

uofmpanther said:
			
		

> One if my issues has been getting water into my hair.  I am really excited because my hair is still damp and soft and I washed it an hour ago.
> 
> I did a deep condition overnight.  To do so, I first spritzed my hair with a light mist of water, glycerin and essential oil.  Then I slathered on hairveda sitrinillah deep conditioner, put on a plastic cap, covered it with a terry turban and went to bed.
> 
> ...



What did you put on top of the hair dew? Did you seal? I have to seal with jbco or a pomade after using the hair dew.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## uofmpanther (May 11, 2013)

Nothing until about 5 mins ago.  Usually, I seal it with the burnt sugar pomade, but today I wanted to see how it did on its own.  The middle stayed moisturized, but the edges got a little dry; so I put more hair dew on and then put avocado oil over it.  

I've been hesitant to use my JBCO since I realized water wasn't getting into my hair very well.  The JBCO also tends to bead on top or makes my hair really greasy if I use too much.


----------



## divachyk (May 11, 2013)

I really haven't been struggling with my low porosity hair now that I have products that work. Products have made a tremendous difference.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 11, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I really haven't been struggling with my low porosity hair now that I have products that work. Products have made a tremendous difference.



You're still using BeeMine? Those products are really thick and didn't work for my lopo hair.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 13, 2013)

I'm starting to think it is impossible for me to dry my hair in a non-stretched style.  On Saturday, I washed my hair at 11 and it stayed moisturized and a little damp till 8 or 9.  

On Sunday, I co-washed it at about 5:30 to wash gel out of the front of my head that I put in Saturday night. My hair was Sahara dry by midnight.  I baggied overnight to get moisture back into it, and I'm going to twist it up for the week.  

I'm not sure if this is a lopo thing or not.


----------



## CocoGlow (May 15, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> I'm curious about the new formula version of the S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer spray. I tried it in the past and couldn't get past the smell but I hear that the new formula smells better. I notice that it lists "Simethicone" in the ingredients list so I wonder if that coats in any way....*anyone have success with this new formula?*


 
OK yall I just tried the NEW formula S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer ...and I think I'm in LOVE!!! 

Ladies ... I wanted to love the old formula, I really did want to ... but the scent made me sick to my stomach every time! I noticed it did soften my hair but I had to wash it out each time I tried it. 

Yesterday while grocery shopping in Pathmark I saw the new bottle and got so excited ... first thing I did was check the ingredients to make sure it was the new one...then I opened the top to sniff and wow ... it smells great! Not too strong, sweet, powdery, awesome. It's hard to describe but I've definitely smelled this scent before....

Just a few minutes ago, I applied it to my dry hair after waking up and ... INSTANT softness yay! I noticed the consistency is thinner than the old formula which is nice b/c you can choose to spray it directly in your hair or spray some into your hands to then apply to your hair (my preference) ... the old formula was a little too thick to spray out directly into the hair without leaving a glob of product on the hair. It still sprays out in a straight stream-no spritz-but is light enough to simply rub in. 

Since my Low Porosity hair does not care for straight butter sealants, I simply used one of my water-based moisturizers as a sealant (Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream) and my hair is soooo soft....don't think I actually needed the additional moisturizer but I did it out of habit

I'm curious as to how to use this after a wash session ...This NEW formula S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer just might replace my beloved Curl Activator Gels ... we shall see


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2013)

[USER=24745 said:
			
		

> NappyRina[/USER];18410139]OK yall I just tried the NEW formula S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer ...and I think I'm in LOVE!!!
> 
> Ladies ... I wanted to love the old formula, I really did want to ... but the scent made me sick to my stomach every time! I noticed it did soften my hair but I had to wash it out each time I tried it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that update. I still haven't tried mine. I think that you couldn't spritz it was one thing I didn't like about it. I will check out the consistency tonight. If I can't spritz it I will add some water to it. I have my hair in flat twist extensions and I need to soak it through. 

As far as wash day, maybe try letting the hair dry a bit but still damp and apply it at that stage.


----------



## CocoGlow (May 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for that update. I still haven't tried mine. I think that you couldn't spritz it was one thing I didn't like about it. I will check out the consistency tonight. If I can't spritz it I will add some water to it. I have my hair in flat twist extensions and I need to soak it through.
> 
> *As far as wash day, maybe try letting the hair dry a bit but still damp and apply it at that stage*.


 

faithVA

I've been experimenting and I think you are right about letting the hair dry a bit before attempting to moisturize after a wash session ... Everytime I apply something to wet hair, it may feel soft right then but my hair dries kind of hard .... but if I wait at least an hour when my hair is only damp at the roots I usually have more success. 

I wonder if I should let my hair dry all the way? That may be tricky but I think it's possible. For those with longer hair I think it would be ok to let the hair dry all the way before applying anything as long as you stretch the hair into braids or twists while still wet so you don't have to deal with tangles while attemping to moisturize.

I'm still trying to figure out the best method/products, but so far waiting seems to be the best thing...I think Low Porosity hair fills up with so much of the water from a wash session and holds onto it for a while that it doesn't want to accept the moisture from products. 

This may explain why my hair INSTANTLY became cotton soft today when I applied the New Scurl No Drip to my dry hair. My theory is: Since it's water-based, I think it provided enough water to open my tight cuticles but it didn't have to compete with any water already in my strands, so my hair soaked up all the moisture with glee hehe!


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2013)

[USER=24745 said:
			
		

> NappyRina[/USER];18411185]faithVA
> 
> I've been experimenting and I think you are right about letting the hair dry a bit before attempting to moisturize after a wash session ... Everytime I apply something to wet hair, it may feel soft right then but my hair dries kind of hard .... but if I wait at least an hour when my hair is only damp at the roots I usually have more success.
> 
> ...



I put my leave-in on wet hair because I'm to impatient to wait. But it is heavier than the S-Curl. I can apply heavy products on wet hair. But I have to apply light products on damp hair.

I would not recommend letting your hair dry all the way unless you have hair that doesn't shrink and tangle when dry. Moisturizing hair that has some moisture is easier than moisturizing hair that doesn't. I think you would end up using more product. I think the hair is also more stable when its damp vs extremely wet or dry.

Damp hair usually has evaporated the water off the surface but retains water within the strand.


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> @faithVA
> 
> 
> This may explain why my hair INSTANTLY became cotton soft today when I applied the New Scurl No Drip to my dry hair. My theory is: Since it's water-based, I think it provided enough water to open my tight cuticles but it didn't have to compete with any water already in my strands, so my hair soaked up all the moisture with glee hehe!


 
Tried the new formula tonight and so far I like it better than the old formula. My hair is in extensions so I can't give it a full review. But I sprayed it on and I was happy with the consistency. I don't need to dilute it. I think it will definitely keep my hair moisturized while in extensions. I also like that it isn't that sticky. I hate sticky hands  

It really doesn't have much of a smell to it. I may put some EOs in it just to liven it up a bit. I have so many. 

I will try it on hair wash day to see how it goes. Hopefully I have some success.


----------



## McQuay30 (May 18, 2013)

faithVA, which keratin protein have u tried? I have noticed my hair seems to tolerate kertain but the others leads to breakage.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2013)

[USER=104981 said:
			
		

> McQuay30[/USER];18427191]@faithVA, which keratin protein have u tried? I have noticed my hair seems to tolerate kertain but the others leads to breakage.


 
I have found the same thing. I think many other proteins lay on the surface which for us is a problem because they end up blocking the moisture that we need.

So far I have tried ION Reconstructor and ION Effective Care. I tried the samples and they worked fine. Right now I am using 4 Naturals Reconstructor. I want to try ShescentIt but I can't justify buying more protein right now since I don't use it often.

I have Komaza's protein which I haven't used yet. I also have Giovanni Nutrafix which isn't a keratin treatment. I plan to try that when I take my twists out.

What have you tried?


----------



## divachyk (May 19, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> You're still using BeeMine? Those products are really thick and didn't work for my lopo hair.



Yes blackeyes31626, I use them periodically.


----------



## McQuay30 (May 19, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I have found the same thing. I think many other proteins lay on the surface which for us is a problem because they end up blocking the moisture that we need.
> 
> So far I have tried ION Reconstructor and ION Effective Care. I tried the samples and they worked fine. Right now I am using 4 Naturals Reconstructor. I want to try ShescentIt but I can't justify buying more protein right now since I don't use it often.
> 
> ...



Babassu cream deep conditioner by brownbutterbeauty


----------



## McQuay30 (May 19, 2013)

Tried balanced end moisturizer by bee mine that have wheat protein after first it seemed my hair liked it but i didnt moisturize one night n had cruchy ends where i applied it.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 27, 2013)

This weekend, I was in Dallas, Texas for a wedding and I was really excited because someone told me about a natural hair salon/store that had all of the popular online brands (we don't really have a store like that in Michigan).  I went in to talk to one of stylists.  First, I asked her what she would recommend for lifting my cuticles to get products in.  She immediately said that I should color my hair.  While I have nothing against people who color their hair, I've always been a little afraid of color.  I was also a little concerned that it was her first and only suggestion.

Second, I asked her about good products for my hair.  She told me that I must use shampoo, and that I cannot just co-wash, because natural women use a lot of products that build up on the hair.  She then pointed me to some shampoos that were sulfate free, but I heard that some of them could be stripping, like Kinky Curly Come Clean.

Finally, I gave up on trying to have her recommend specific products and I asked her about good product lines for low porosity hair.  She recommended Curl Junkie, Bee Mine, and Komaza.  To me, this was the only good advice she gave me because I know my hair likes the Curl Junkie products I've tried, though Deep Fix worked better for me than Curl Rehab.

What do you ladies think of her advice?


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2013)

[USER=6714 said:
			
		

> uofmpanther[/USER];18471997]This weekend, I was in Dallas, Texas for a wedding and I was really excited because someone told me about a natural hair salon/store that had all of the popular online brands (we don't really have a store like that in Michigan). I went in to talk to one of stylists. First, I asked her what she would recommend for lifting my cuticles to get products in. She immediately said that I should color my hair. While I have nothing against people who color their hair, I've always been a little afraid of color. I was also a little concerned that it was her first and only suggestion.
> 
> Second, I asked her about good products for my hair. She told me that I must use shampoo, and that I cannot just co-wash, because natural women use a lot of products that build up on the hair. She then pointed me to some shampoos that were sulfate free, but I heard that some of them could be stripping, like Kinky Curly Come Clean.
> 
> ...


 
Not saying it is right for you, but during my hair analysis I was told pretty much what the stylist told you. Her advice isn't off base it just may be a good fit for you.

You probably know all of the ways to raise your cuticle. I doubt that she would have anything new to tell you. And by her being a stylist she wouldn't probably offer a lot of home made recipe type things. 

As far as washing your hair, she is right. Most of us need to use shampoo on some regular basis. It may not be weekly but it does need to be on some type of schedule. And low porosity we need to make sure our strands get clean to get product in. 

Sometimes it is hard to find people that know more than we do since we spend so much time on the board. I think she probably knew her stuff but she isn't doing standard things and not anything new and exciting.


----------



## hnntrr (May 27, 2013)

I think she might be right about the shampoo, esp for low po...esp for me. I notice my hair gets bogged down super easy....but most shampoo strips the crap out of my hair. HOWEVER if you can find a good moisturizing shampoo and do a good pre-poo before I think you might be okay only doing it once or twice a month...or even less.

I have shampoo'd my hair twice this month with Blousy from Lush. Then did a overnight DC and oil rinse and my hair felt pretty good. I think we do need something to break up any silicones that might be in products that you are using (which is why I switched to Curly Girl: no sulphates/silicones/parabens) and I ONLY use a sulphate shampoo twice a month to combat build up (like castor oil, eco styler etc). 

Stuff sits on our hair anyway and things that keep the good stuff outside and the dryness inside is bad. Experiment with what works on your hair, you might need to shampoo EVERY once in awhile but not all the time.

Similar to me not using protein all the time cause I get a lot in my diet, so I will do a protein treatment once a month, and a shampoo once or twice a month depending what im doing with my hair. So like I shampoo'ed when I switched from hard water to cold water, and I shampoo'd before putting my hair in braids. I am leaving these in for about 3 weeks then I will shampoo for the month of June and then wig the next three weeks, making my shampoo'ing schedule once a month.

I think I might try to steal my mom's heat cap, cause lawd knows water just beads up on my hair now...more so than when I still had relaxed ends. I wonder why my hair would be more lo-po now than before I bc'd? Shes about to never find that thing again...ahahhaahah. If that doesnt work I may have to invest in a steamer...and drink more water.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 27, 2013)

Thanks faithVA and hnntrr!   You guys make some good points.  I try to stick to Curly Girl and I avoid all cones, even the water soluble ones, to avoid a lot of buildup; but maybe I'll try shampooing every other week and see how that goes.

Hnntrr, I love my heat cap.  I use it to deep condition when I don't deep overnight.  I've had mine for almost a decade now, literally.  I bought it when I was a poor student, so I probably got in ebay.  It's the Mastex Thermal Spa cap.  I'm pretty sure this is it, but I know I didn't pay a lot for it even though I bought it new - http://compare.ebay.com/like/230951401452?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## hnntrr (May 27, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> Thanks faithVA and hnntrr!   You guys make some good points.  I try to stick to Curly Girl and I avoid all cones, even the water soluble ones, to avoid a lot of buildup; but maybe I'll try shampooing every other week and see how that goes.
> 
> Hnntrr, I love my heat cap.  I use it to deep condition when I don't deep overnight.  I've had mine for almost a decade now, literally.  I bought it when I was a poor student, so I probably got in ebay.  It's the Mastex Thermal Spa cap.  I'm pretty sure this is it, but I know I didn't pay a lot for it even though I bought it new - http://compare.ebay.com/like/230951401452?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar



Thanks! I might invest in one, my mom has one that belonged to my great grandma and it might not be safe anymore hahah. I need to do something though, cause even if I DC overnight my hair still feels a tiny bit dryer than Id like it to be and when it had relaxed ends it felt like butter, now it feels like al dente pasta. ... which is good for pasta, not good for my hair.


----------



## divachyk (May 28, 2013)

I'm trying SCurl again ladies. It worked great early on in my HHJ and stopped working. I tried it again last year and it remained an epic fail. I know they reformulated, or at least added fragrance which I'm not fond of but anyway, I'm overnight baggying with it. Will report back later.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 28, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Thanks! I might invest in one, my mom has one that belonged to my great grandma and it might not be safe anymore hahah. I need to do something though, cause even if I DC overnight my hair still feels a tiny bit dryer than Id like it to be and when it had relaxed ends it felt like butter, now it feels like al dente pasta. ... which is good for pasta, not good for my hair.



When you DC overnight, do you baggy? I mist with a little water, put on my conditioner, then a plastic cap, then a terry turban. My body heat does the rest.  I found dc'ing overnight without a plastic cap didn't do much for me.


----------



## hnntrr (May 28, 2013)

uofmpanther,

I might? I duno what bagging is haha ill get my hair as wet as possible put a shower cap, scarf and winter hat on and then go to bed. Should I mist my head instead of making it soaking wet?


----------



## LolaRed (May 28, 2013)

*My biggest challenge*: getting moisture into my strands  

*Products that have worked well for me are:* Using products with High PH balance.
Suave (pre-poo), Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal Conditioner (I LOVE this stuff), Curls Hair Tea Condioner as my DC.  For the last 3 months I've been DC and sitting under my Steamer for 30 mins once a week and have had amazing results.  Steamers are definitely worth the money. After co-washing and DC I do an ACV rinse. I use Curls Milkshake as a Leave-in and seal with JBCO/EVOO mixture-- my hair really seems to love JBCO,my hair stays so much more moist for longer since I've been using it.
I also stay away from silicone (as much as possible)

*What hasn't worked:* Coconut Oil- makes my hair feel hard and icky
The LOC Method- my hair was consistently dry when I was doing this. The LOCO method (adding oil again at the end of the LOC method) worked a little better, but my hair still did not love it.  Instead, I mist my hair and scalp with water, followed by my leave-in, and seal with JBCO/EVOO and this has been working great for me
Kimmaytube products.  Everything she uses seems to be made for people with Medium or High Porosity which is the opposite of what I need.

*Things I will revisit: * Baggy Method.  I tried it once before and would wear it through the night.  I hated the way my scalp felt and the way my hair smelled in the morning.  It was just so wet and soggy, so I gave up on it.  I will probably try it again for shorter amounts of time

*Things I'd like to know:*  Have many people tried dying their hair to raise the Porosity Level?  If so, have you noticed a difference?  I really don't want to dye my hair unless there will be significant benefits to it.  Also will Henna give you the same effect?


----------



## classoohfive (May 28, 2013)

LolaRed said:


> *Things I'd like to know:*  Have many people tried dying their hair to raise the Porosity Level?  If so, have you noticed a difference?  I really don't want to dye my hair unless there will be significant benefits to it.  Also will Henna give you the same effect?




Henna acts like a protein. It's not a protein, but it binds to your hair and fills in spaces. You're supposed to skip protein treatments before and after henna or your hair can end up hard. I don't think it would raise the PO level, and I think I've read that some people deal with their high PO hair by using henna often. 

My natural hair (I'm transitioning, 1 year post so far) is Low Po and while the henna and alma do have conditioning properties I haven't noticed it raising my PO level. 


As far as dying goes, I haven't tried it but I'm very interested. I started using henna to cover my gray hairs (I didn't want to use a chemical dye over relaxed hair), but now that I'm going natural I'd be okay with using a chemical to change the color of my hair. I'm going natural for the curl and because I'm bored of straight hair, not because I'm against using chemicals on my hair. My texlaxed hair is actually normal PO (a little high in some areas), I'm assuming from the relaxer.


----------



## divachyk (May 28, 2013)

I'm impressed -- SCurl worked great. I will periodically mist my hair with SCurl and baggy o/n and just apply my regular moisturizer/sealer by morning. This will keep me from having to study the weather and be concerned with the humidity and dew point for the day. My hair does great with glycerin at certain points. It's so hit or miss.


----------



## LolaRed (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input.  I guess dying will be the best option if I choose to go that route.  I've never dyed my hair before, even when I was relaxed.  A little of my hesitation is due to the chemical aspect, but the other is because I've never successfully pulled off color with wigs and weaves in the past.  I just feel like my natural color works best.  

I wonder if you can raise the porosity level even when your dying it a similar color to your natural shade...


----------



## CocoGlow (May 28, 2013)

LolaRed said:


> *Things I'd like to know:* Have many people tried dying their hair to raise the Porosity Level? If so, have you noticed a difference? I really don't want to dye my hair unless there will be significant benefits to it. Also will Henna give you the same effect?


 
LolaRed

In my experience henna will only make low porosity hair worse b/c it coats the hair & is permanent! I didn't even know I had low porosity hair years ago when I first went natural so I tried everything under the sun that was recommended for natural hair (most of which only works for high porosity hair) - Henna was highly touted as the next best thing so I tried it mulptle times, multiple recipes - I even have a large bag of it still in my freezer! Anyway, each time I used it my hair felt extremely dry, hard, coated & wiry. No matter how much I deep conditioned afterward it remained dry. 

Some people do use permanent color to raise their porosity b/c the chemical raises the cuticles (like chemical relaxers) which is the opposite of what henna does. But beware, semi-permanents only coat the hair and can make low porosity worse like henna. 

I hope this helps


----------



## LolaRed (May 28, 2013)

NappyRina

Thanks this is really helpful info.  I was really leaning towards Henna and was planning on trying it out in the next month or so, so thanks for helping me avoid a huge mistake!


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> @LolaRed
> 
> In my experience henna will only make low porosity hair worse b/c it coats the hair & is permanent! I didn't even know I had low porosity hair years ago when I first went natural so I tried everything under the sun that was recommended for natural hair (most of which only works for high porosity hair) - Henna was highly touted as the next best thing so I tried it mulptle times, multiple recipes - I even have a large bag of it still in my freezer! Anyway, each time I used it my hair felt extremely dry, hard, coated & wiry. No matter how much I deep conditioned afterward it remained dry.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this. Henna and semi-permanents have done a job on my hair. Before LHCF I colored my hair every month and my hair was just fine. Then when I came to LHCF I tried to do the right thing and go with all natural products. My hair has been in a shambles since. I am back to permanent color again. I color my hair because it is graying. I don't know that I would recommend coloring the hair just to raise the cuticle even though it does work. Because along with coloring the hair you also have to add in additional protein treatments.

However, I do feel like my hair maintains moisture better with the color and protein combination. I will see how my hair does over the long haul though.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 29, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> uofmpanther,
> 
> I might? I duno what bagging is haha ill get my hair as wet as possible put a shower cap, scarf and winter hat on and then go to bed. Should I mist my head instead of making it soaking wet?



You baggy .   You might want to try misting. Although, I've never tried soaking wet, so I don't know if it works the same.  I get my hair just damp enough that the conditioner spreads.


----------



## McQuay30 (May 31, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> LolaRed
> 
> In my experience henna will only make low porosity hair worse b/c it coats the hair & is permanent! I didn't even know I had low porosity hair years ago when I first went natural so I tried everything under the sun that was recommended for natural hair (most of which only works for high porosity hair) - Henna was highly touted as the next best thing so I tried it mulptle times, multiple recipes - I even have a large bag of it still in my freezer! Anyway, each time I used it my hair felt extremely dry, hard, coated & wiry. No matter how much I deep conditioned afterward it remained dry.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much, last year i was using henna like weekly for the red tones n now i have stopped my roots and heading toward my ends is soo smooth feeling but my ends r like raggy even after trimming, i was wondering if the henna coated n is blocking moisture from getting in. Wow, more ends to cut off......


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2013)

Tried Roux PC for old time sake -- it's still a no go.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 1, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Tried Roux PC for old time sake -- it's still a no go.


 
Yeah the first & LAST time I tried Roux Porosity Control I was shocked at how my hair felt compared to all the raves on the hair boards! I was expecting instant softness & got instant roughness instead .. no thanks! 

It's ridiculous the amout of money I've spent on things that don't work for my hair based on raves on the hair boards ... this does makes me wonder ... 

*Is Low Porosity hair not common at all? Is high porosity hair the most common hair type amongst naturals and those with chemically treated hair (permanent color/relaxer)? *

I kind of expect it with chemically treated hair (although my texlaxed hair still operates as Low Porosity), but it seems a lot of people with natural hair benefit from routines where they use a lot of protein & heavy sealing with butters, etc. hmmm


----------



## classoohfive (Jun 1, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> Yeah the first & LAST time I tried Roux Porosity Control I was shocked at how my hair felt compared to all the raves on the hair boards! I was expecting instant softness & got instant roughness instead .. no thanks!
> 
> It's ridiculous the amout of money I've spent on things that don't work for my hair based on raves on the hair boards ... this does makes me wonder ...




Before I started transitioning my hair was loving Roux. I didn't use it often, I purchased it for texlax time but it made my hair so happy. Now, not so much. I still use it 2x a month because I was told to during my hair analysis in order to keep my hair strong during the transition. 





NappyRina said:


> *Is Low Porosity hair not common at all? Is high porosity hair the most common hair type amongst naturals and those with chemically treated hair (permanent color/relaxer)? *
> 
> I kind of expect it with chemically treated hair (although my texlaxed hair still operates as Low Porosity), but it seems a lot of people with natural hair benefit from routines where they use a lot of protein & heavy sealing with butters, etc. hmmm




I don't know how common it is. Looking back at all of the advice I've read, it seems like a lot of people had normal or high porosity hair. I didn't understand it at the time, now that I know the porosity of my hair things make sense! A lot of the things people raved about, at least what I've read, were fine when I was fully relaxed (like henna: it was MAGIC on my chemically treated hair). Most of it's even okay with my texlaxed hair. My natural low porosity hair? Nah. I've been researching hair porosity, on and off LHCF, and it seems like most people both relaxed and natural are dealing with high porosity.  

- - - 

How far did you texlax your hair? Were you more on the natural side or the relaxed side?  My texlaxed hair is obviously not straight, but it's closer to relaxed than natural. Last night I was wondering how far I would need to texlax my hair just enough to change the porosity without losing too much curl.  I'm considering the idea of dying my hair, I've just never done it before so I'm considering the relaxer. 

Fine strands + low PO + dryness = a nightmare! My daughter's strands are fine, yet keeping it moisturized is easy and that prevents the really tight knots that have to be cut out. I can't moisturize my hair right so even a little bit of shrinkage is giving me horrible knots that I can't remove without damaging my hair.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm chemically treated but Roux and frequent use of protein doesn't work for me NappyRina. Didn't work then and doesn't work now. I was just trying it to see if anything changed before tossing Roux in the trash. My hair definitely isn't soft. It's coarse and tangly after using Roux. I'm skilled enough now to understand what is required to make my hair bounce back quickly from Roux unlike before so all is well with my hair. Way back when, my hair would be breaking and dry. Glad I learned my hair. 

I use Ion Effective Care for protein with great success. faithVA has had success with it too. It's like one of the few protein products I can use without fearing protein overload.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 2, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> I don't know how common it is. Looking back at all of the advice I've read, it seems like a lot of people had normal or high porosity hair. I didn't understand it at the time, now that I know the porosity of my hair things make sense! A lot of the things people raved about, at least what I've read, were fine when I was fully relaxed (like henna: it was MAGIC on my chemically treated hair). Most of it's even okay with my texlaxed hair. My natural low porosity hair? Nah. I've been researching hair porosity, on and off LHCF, and *it seems like most people both relaxed and natural are dealing with high porosity.*
> 
> - - -
> 
> ...


 
classoohfive

It's crazy - From the research they make it seem like High Porosity is essentially damaged hair resulting from overusage of heat, alkaline chemicals or manual stresses (like raking combs through the hair) which makes sense - but that does not explain why so many naturals have High Porosity hair! It's so weird. And why does just about EVERY product have protein in it?!! ... I mean, it takes some serious label reading to avoid protein - it's everywhere! And then we have to avoid other things that coat the hair (silicones, petroleum, henna, semi-permanent rinses, etc)  I guess so many women are either coloring/relaxing/or blow drying their hair to excess that they need the extra protein - but why naturals???

I texlaxed my hair sooo many times to get it to loosen up - it doesn't make sense! Fortunately the relaxer I use (Linange Shea Butter Texturizer) is so mild that my hair has not fallen out! My hair still looks straight up natural! Only I can tell that the texture is looser because my shrinkage is not as drastic as before and my hair is easier to comb when wet but NO one else would think I put a chemical in my hair by just looking at it - it still defies gravity - granted it's only about 3-4 inches long/tall . 

My natural texture is VERY tightly coiled/kinky and I wanted to keep the natural look but make my life easier. Certain sections that I allowed the relaxer to sit longer & comb through more thoroughly look like my natural hair when it was blow-dried & that's my end goal - (I want a thick kinky afro blow-out appearance & smooth feel) - not the excessive shrinkage & knots I naturally have - and not the relaxed look either. I don't want there to be a drastic difference between my newgrowth & my length so that I only have to touch-up every 4-6 months and I prefer the natural look/styles on me.

I notice that whenever I introduce protein to my texlaxed hair - once it dries, my hair seems to revert & shrink more!  I truly wonder if my hair even needs protein at all which is weird b/c I assumed all chemically treated hair needed protein at some point. Maybe my texlax didn't change my porosity to the point that it would warrant a "need" for protein. I will keep an eye on my hair and keep some protein conditioners around just in case my strands get too stretchy. Also I've heard that as the weeks progress post the last touch-up, the line of demarcation gets weaker and may demand some protein to avoid breakage - we shall see. 

So far since my touch up last week I have only used protein on the day of my touch-up after rinsing the relaxer out before Neutralizing. I've been using nothing but Protein-free conditioners & products since. I'm tempted to try one of my conditioners that has protein in it just to see what happens but I will be so mad if my hair reverts! I made the mistake of using a strong protein treatment (Soft Sheen Carson's Duo Tex) a week after my initial texlax back in January and my hair reverted - not all the way back to natural but enough for me to learn a lesson & get mad 

I'm scared to change my porosity but I understand your curiosity - I'm scared I'll make things worse & have to buy even more products.  I'm still getting a handle on what works for my hair - I've just realized that I have to think outside the box and not go by what is popular. I've learned so much from the ladies in this thread alone. Once I have it all figured out I think I will be content with my Low Porosity hair. 

Have you tried the *New Formula for* *S-Curl No Drip Activator?* I found out recently that my hair stays soft if I apply it to DRY hair & then top it off with a light creamy leave-in. My hair absorbs the products better on DRY hair - but the products must be water-based to "open" the cuticle & the glycerin in the S-Curl keeps the moisture there. I try not to be too heavy handed to avoid white buidlup on my strands and I might have to really rub it in. This combo makes my hair very soft & maintains moisture (especially when it's humid outside) - I just figured this out so I don't know if it will work in the dry Winter yet. 

I'm still trying to figure out a routine for my hair after washing & conditioning though. It seems that it does not matter whether or not I apply a leave-in conditioner or moisturizer on wet or damp freshly washed hair because once my hair air dries it's a bit dry either way. And I seem to be a bit more heavy handed when applying product to damp hair which leads to unnecessary buildup and a coated feeling. But if I apply my products to DRY hair like I stated above my hair softens instantly & remains this way. 

It might just be that my hair needs to be moisturized 2x on wash day (1x when damp - then 1x again when dry) or only 1x when dry. It's crazy and most people would not suggest allowing hair to fully air dry without applying anything to it but I think that as long as you section longer hair into twists/braids or something to stretch it out before airdrying while it's still soft & damp from rinsing out the conditioner this can work without causing breakage when attempting to manipulate the hair later to moisturize ... it's a little theory that I am testing out now & will report back with my findings ... I'm rambling now but I hope this makes sense


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 2, 2013)

divachyk & faithVA

Hmm I noticed that the *Ion Effective Care *has Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein in it ... do you think this is the same as Hydrolyzed Soy Protein? Like which "vegetable protein" do you think they use? 

This is only sold at Sally's right?

Here are the ingredients I found for it - is this the one you use?:

*Ion Effective Care Treatment*
Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearyl Alcohol, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Stearalkonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein, Distearyldimonium Chloride, Stearamine Oxide, Peg-5 Soy Sterol, Lecithin, Fragrance, Laureth-12, Glyceryl Stearate, Peg-100 Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Methylparaben, Panthenol, Citric Acid, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Benzyl Benzoate, Limonene


----------



## classoohfive (Jun 2, 2013)

NappyRina 

Yes! I used to think that high porosity = damaged hair but it seems like some people are naturally like that. Maybe they're just on the high end of normal so it's easy for them to slip into high through daily hair care practices? 

My hair loved all of those things (except I have never tried a dye aside from henna). I thought transitioning was going to be easy since I had a regimen down. Nope. Everything I thought was right is now wrong.  Things were so easy then. I assumed that not texlaxing or relaxing would make things even easier.  




NappyRina said:


> I texlaxed my hair sooo many times to get it to loosen up - it doesn't make sense! Fortunately the relaxer I use (Linange Shea Butter Texturizer) is so mild that my hair has not fallen out! My hair still looks straight up natural! Only I can tell that the texture is looser because my shrinkage is not as drastic as before and my hair is easier to comb when wet but *NO one else would think I put a chemical in my hair by just looking at it - it still defies gravity - granted it's only about 3-4 inches long/tall *.
> 
> *My natural texture is VERY tightly coiled/kinky and I wanted to keep the natural look but make my life easier.* Certain sections that I allowed the relaxer to sit longer & comb through more thoroughly look like my natural hair when it was blow-dried & that's my end goal - (I want a thick kinky afro blow-out appearance & smooth feel) - *not the excessive shrinkage & knots I naturally have - and not the relaxed look either. I don't want there to be a drastic difference between my newgrowth & my length so that I only have to touch-up every 4-6 months and I prefer the natural look/styles on me.*




When I was using regular strength relaxers for the full time and smoothing and my hair never became straight, even when I didn't use protein. I starting texlaxing on accident. I loved the curl and thickness so I kept doing it.  I wonder if I add some oils or decrease the smoothing if I can achieve the bold. :scratchch It's exactly what I want. I'm going to keep trying some of the ideas in this thread for at least another month before I make my choice. 




NappyRina said:


> I notice that whenever I introduce protein to my texlaxed hair - once it dries, my hair seems to revert & shrink more!  I truly wonder if my hair even needs protein at all which is weird b/c I assumed all chemically treated hair needed protein at some point. Maybe my texlax didn't change my porosity to the point that it would warrant a "need" for protein. I will keep an eye on my hair and keep some protein conditioners around just in case my strands get too stretchy. *Also I've heard that as the weeks progress post the last touch-up, the line of demarcation gets weaker and may demand some protein to avoid breakage - we shall see. *




Early on in my HHJ I was always reading that protein was vital for chemically treated hair. I ended up with protein overload more times than not. The only time my hair liked a lot of protein was when I was dealing with hair I overlapped. After that I would just use mild protein when my hair was limp and only used something harder when I felt that my hair needed it (maybe 3x a year). That seemed to work just fine. 

The bold has always been true for me; realxed or texlaxed. The line between the chemically treated hair and natural hair is fragile, which is why I would usually end up only stretching for 6 months at the most. My hair got to the point where I couldn't stop the breakage. Moisture is also very important so the hair doesn't snap off, which is my issue now since I can't get my natural hair to easily accept it. I was told to use protein every two weeks so I can keep that line strong. She said that when I decide to BC and go all natural or if I decide to go back to texlaxing that I can use protein less often.  Maybe you'll do better with a very light protein leave-in only used when your hair is starting to become over-moisturized? 





> So far since my touch up last week I have only used protein on the day of my touch-up after rinsing the relaxer out before Neutralizing. I've been using nothing but Protein-free conditioners & products since. I'm tempted to try one of my conditioners that has protein in it just to see what happens but I will be so mad if my hair reverts! I made the mistake of using a strong protein treatment (Soft Sheen Carson's Duo Tex) a week after my initial texlax back in January and my hair reverted - not all the way back to natural but enough for me to learn a lesson & get mad




I only did mild protein the week after my relaxer and then a very mild one right before neutralizing. I would never know the true outcome of my texlax until the week after.  





NappyRina said:


> I'm scared to change my porosity but I understand your curiosity - I'm scared I'll make things worse & have to buy even more products.  I'm still getting a handle on what works for my hair - I've just realized that I have to think outside the box and not go by what is popular. I've learned so much from the ladies in this thread alone. Once I have it all figured out I think I will be content with my Low Porosity hair.




Oh, I already have to buy more products.  If I can change my porosity I have a cabinet full I things I know work. Right now they're mostly useless on my natural hair. My texlaxed hair still loves them. Well, what's left of it. I'm concerned that I'll either cause more problems or end up killing my natural curl and making this transition and all of the breakage it caused a waste of time.


 Sealing with oil doesn't work anymore. I was in the middle of doing my hair on Friday, went to pick my daughter up from school, and after being outside for less than 5 minutes my face was so shiny! The oil mostly sits on top of my hair and I guess it was hot enough to cause it to travel to my forehead and shoulders.  I didn't use much. So now I can't DC right, I can't seal right, and I'm still looking for a moisturizing leave-in that works on dry hair. The only time DCing was okay on my low por. hair was when I fell asleep with it in. Even DCing under a dryer doesn't seem to help much.




NappyRina said:


> Have you tried the *New Formula for* *S-Curl No Drip Activator?* I found out recently that my hair stays soft if I apply it to DRY hair & then top it off with a light creamy leave-in. My hair absorbs the products better on DRY hair - but the products must be water-based to "open" the cuticle & the glycerin in the S-Curl keeps the moisture there. I try not to be too heavy handed to avoid white buidlup on my strands and I might have to really rub it in. This combo makes my hair very soft & maintains moisture (especially when it's humid outside) - I just figured this out so I don't know if it will work in the dry Winter yet.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out a routine for my hair after washing & conditioning though. It seems that it does not matter whether or not I apply a leave-in conditioner or moisturizer on wet or damp freshly washed hair because once my hair air dries it's a bit dry either way. And I seem to be a bit more heavy handed when applying product to damp hair which leads to unnecessary buildup and a coated feeling. But if I apply my products to DRY hair like I stated above my hair softens instantly & remains this way.




I haven't tried S-Curl yet, it's been on my wishlist since reading this thread! It seems like a lot of people here have had some success with it. I'm going to the BSS on Monday after school. I have plenty of creamy leave-ins, I'll try what you suggested. 

Oh, the humidity!  I forgot about that... This will be my first summer with this much natural hair. I could never get my texlaxed hair to act right during the summer unless I threw it in a bun or got braids, so I'm really scared now. 

My hair feels awful when wet and applying leave-ins, then it dries nicely. Usually. It's the days following that are rough. I apply to dry hair and it doesn't seem to do anything but build up. I was told to mist my hair at night when doing my leave-ins.




NappyRina said:


> It might just be that my hair needs to be moisturized 2x on wash day (1x when damp - then 1x again when dry) or only 1x when dry. It's crazy and most people would not suggest allowing hair to fully air dry without applying anything to it but I think that as long as you section longer hair into twists/braids or something to stretch it out before airdrying while it's still soft & damp from rinsing out the conditioner this can work without causing breakage when attempting to manipulate the hair later to moisturize ... it's a little theory that I am testing out now & will report back with my findings ... I'm rambling now but I hope this makes sense



Yes, your post made sense. It was very helpful, thank you.  I'm afraid to let my hair dry without a leave-in. I do end up going back and moisturizing again when it's dry. It seems to work okay on wash day and sometimes the day after. I just can't get through the week moisturizing with a leave-in on dry hair.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 2, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> divachyk & faithVA
> 
> Hmm I noticed that the *Ion Effective Care *has Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein in it ... do you think this is the same as Hydrolyzed Soy Protein? Like which "vegetable protein" do you think they use?
> 
> ...



NappyRina, I purchased from Sally's. I haven't looked for it elsewhere but some BSS' and Amazon might have it. I like buying from Sally's because they allow returns. Plus, I'm a beauty club member and get a discount. 

I'm not great at analyzing ingredients to compare the Vegetable vs. Soy protein. All I know is the product works really well for my hair. I don't have to increase moisture, baggy or cowash frequently after using Ion. 

I think the one you posted is the right one. I use the red label Ion.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I'm chemically treated but Roux and frequent use of protein doesn't work for me NappyRina. Didn't work then and doesn't work now. I was just trying it to see if anything changed before tossing Roux in the trash. My hair definitely isn't soft. It's coarse and tangly after using Roux. I'm skilled enough now to understand what is required to make my hair bounce back quickly from Roux unlike before so all is well with my hair. Way back when, my hair would be breaking and dry. Glad I learned my hair.
> 
> I use Ion Effective Care for protein with great success. faithVA has had success with it too. It's like one of the few protein products I can use without fearing protein overload.



i am so backing away from the protein.  my hair felt like crap before yesterday.  when i used to go to a salon, i was never given a protein treatment and my hair thrived.  i guess i just don't need it as long as i use a product that has balance.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 2, 2013)

I got my Live Curly Live Free analysis back today; and it actually says that I'm normal on everything -- normal porosity, normal elasticity, and normal/medium density.  It's just weird because I seem to have low porosity characteristics, and the low porosity tips & products mentioned in this thread work for me.  I wonder if there is a low end to normal...lol.  

I hope you ladies don't mind, but I'm going to stick around in here anyway because the tips seem to really be working for me.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 3, 2013)

@shortdub78, my hair pretty much feels like crap after almost every protein treatment except Ion. It's seriously the only treatment that doesn't require me to do some meg moisture binge to restore balance. I've always received protein treatment post TU and I would always get some post-TU breakage and I never knew why --- yeah well, finally figured out that was protein overload. Now, I wash about 2 days after my TU and pump moisture, moisture, moisture. I'm talking frequent cowashing and o/n baggying for about a week. This revised post-TU technique has worked to restore moisture which keeps breakage at a minimum. ETA: Hope your hair feels better and try increasing cowashing and baggying, even if you just baggy for a couple hours each night.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 3, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @shortdub78, my hair pretty much feels like crap after almost every protein treatment except Ion. It's seriously the only treatment that doesn't require me to do some meg moisture binge to restore balance. I've always received protein treatment post TU and I would always get some post-TU breakage and I never knew why --- yeah well, finally figured out that was protein overload. Now, I wash about 2 days after my TU and pump moisture, moisture, moisture. I'm talking frequent cowashing and o/n baggying for about a week. This revised post-TU technique has worked to restore moisture which keeps breakage at a minimum. ETA: Hope your hair feels better and try increasing cowashing and baggying, even if you just baggy for a couple hours each night.



divachyk

my hair feels awesome now and i can comb my hair with no problems.  it's not dry, hard feeling, etc.... and it is flowy and bouncy!


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just came out of braids but didnt do a protein treatment...plan to do that next week. Moisture retention has increased and I am protective styling to ensure that I rarely manipulate it. I want to start cowashing more regularly to keep my moisture in check.


----------



## mg1979 (Jun 4, 2013)

LolaRed said:


> *Things I'd like to know:* Have many people tried dying their hair to raise the Porosity Level? If so, have you noticed a difference? I really don't want to dye my hair unless there will be significant benefits to it. Also will Henna give you the same effect?


 


LolaRed said:


> Thanks for the input. I guess dying will be the best option if I choose to go that route. I've never dyed my hair before, even when I was relaxed. A little of my hesitation is due to the chemical aspect, but the other is because I've never successfully pulled off color with wigs and weaves in the past. I just feel like my natural color works best.
> 
> I wonder if you can raise the porosity level even when your dying it a similar color to your natural shade...


 
LolaRed: I had the same hesitation, but after a lot of research I decided on a demi-permanent dye. I was really amazed by how well it worked! I think I did dye it similar to my natural color, so I don't think that's an issue if you're not really looking to change your look.



divachyk said:


> Tried Roux PC for old time sake -- it's still a no go.


 


NappyRina said:


> Yeah the first & LAST time I tried Roux Porosity Control I was shocked at how my hair felt compared to all the raves on the hair boards! I was expecting instant softness & got instant roughness instead .. no thanks!
> 
> It's ridiculous the amout of money I've spent on things that don't work for my hair based on raves on the hair boards ... this does makes me wonder ...
> 
> ...


 
I think Roux Porosity Control is meant for high porosity hair. Many of us have learned the hard way!

I do think there seems to be more high porosity heads in general. That's why I'm so glad faithVA started this thread so we can help each other out.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 5, 2013)

*Update:*

As promised here's my update on my little experiment on when to moisturize my hair on wash day. I typically moisturize my hair daily or every other day on DRY hair using the New Formula S-Curl No Drip Activator Spray then I apply a creamy Leave-in Conditioner or Moisturizer, however after washing & conditioning, my wet/damp hair does not respond well to products.

So today I waited until my hair was about 90% dry (only damp near the scalp in some areas but pretty dry all over) and proceeded to apply the S-Curl + creamy Leave-in ... sure enough my hair soaked up the moisture instantly and now it is sooooo soft just like when I moisturize daily! 

So this is going to be my new routine: Moisturize only on DRY hair - this is the only way the moisture will last for me. I make sure to rub it in really well so that it does not just sit on my hair. I make sure to use water-based products that are not too oily or thick so that they can actually penetrate my strands and I also make sure the the humectant glycerin in present is at least one of my moisturizers (S-Curl) if not present in my creamy leave-in to ensure the moisture lasts. 

Once my hair gets longer I will have to section my hair into twists or braids after washing & conditioning while my hair is still wet to avoid excessive shrinking & matting while air drying - but for now with a 3inch TWA, I just let it air dry loose. So if you have longer hair and you want to try this out, please stretch your hair before allowing it to dry to avoid dealing with brittle tangles & knots from not moisturizing beforehand.

I'm trying to be as detailed as possible (aka long winded )...but I hope sharing this will help someone. Figuring out Low Porosity hair is truly trial & error and individualized for each person and I have no idea if this routine will work for anyone else or if it will even continue to work for me when it gets cold & dry outside but we shall see.

I'm still staying away from protein for the time being until I feel the need for it & I will update with any changes to my regimen 

*ETA:* S-Curl really is the key to this working for me ... it's light enough to  allow me to "wet" my dry hair before applying my creamy leave-in. I've tried applying a creamy leave-in or moisturizer to DRY hair before on it's own and it doesn't always work depending on the texture & ingredients. Ok I'm done writing this novel LOL


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 5, 2013)

My scalp's felt icky lately even after I've watched.  Even after I've washed it only feels clean for a couple days and it's like my moisturizers don't penetrate so my hair and scalp are so dry and irritated in addition to dirty.  I've been so busy I keep forgetting to get some baking soda before my was days.  But I got some yesterday and I'm all ready to test my theory that my hair needs a BS mix when it's warmer and ACV mix when it's colder.  I'm either going to wash my hair tonight or tomorrow (tonight hopefully) so we'll see.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 6, 2013)

@mg1979, I tried Roux early on in my HHJ and it closed my cuticles tighter, thereby preventing moisture from getting in. As you mentioned, learning the hard way. I've been able to use HV's phinishing rinse (consists of ACV) without issues so I thought, let me try Roux again to see if my hair will accept it. The answer remains no. Thanks for the heads up though but yeah, I'm well aware of how Roux can take a low porosity head down a dry / tangly road.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone used AO Island Naturals with success. faithVA?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @mg1979, I tried Roux early on in my HHJ and it closed my cuticles tighter, thereby preventing moisture from getting in. As you mentioned, learning the hard way. I've been able to use HV's phinishing rinse (consists of ACV) without issues so I thought, let me try Roux again to see if my hair will accept it. The answer remains no. Thanks for the heads up though but yeah, I'm well aware of how Roux can take a low porosity head down a dry / tangly road.



i should give mine away.  no since in using it.  never had to use anything like it in the past.  no more protein treatments for me either.  i got plenty of products that have protein in them to help balance the hair out.  i'm washing my hair today.  it still feels fine, but weighed down.  trying to decide of i wanna wear it straight or roller set it.


----------



## hnntrr (Jun 6, 2013)

Got avacado oil to to hot oil treatments with and I got a new conditioner. g.u.d moisturizing condi. Gonna try it tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Has anyone used AO Island Naturals with success. faithVA?



I have. It is the AO Conditioner that has worked for me so far. GPB made my hair hard and HSR was eh.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2013)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];18523759]Has anyone used AO Island Naturals with success. @faithVA?


 
I have not. I want to try it but I have enough conditioners in my stash right now. Definitely plan on trying it in the future though.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 6, 2013)

uofmpanther, do you consider IN more of a protein conditioner? I love WC and HSR. 

shortdub78, I trashed my Roux the other day. I haven't worn my hair straight since my TU about 12 weeks ago.


----------



## hnntrr (Jun 7, 2013)

Used a mix of avacado and jojoba oil to seal my hair last night. Feels pretty great, might see about mixing in some OV, it seems to seal the shea leave in, in pretty good.

I think wigging has helped too, Curl pattern is showing more, I think I still need to cut the damaged ends off so that my hair curls up fully though, gonna have my mom's friend cut it soon I think.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 7, 2013)

divachyk said:


> uofmpanther, do you consider IN more of a protein conditioner? I love WC and HSR.



I know it has hydrolyzed sweet almond protein in it, but it doesn't feel like a protein conditioner to me. It feels more like a moisturizing one.  Maybe it is a light protein?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2013)

I tried the Giovanni Nutrafix protein conditioner today. It felt good going on and it spreads easy. I don't have a final verdict so will have to let you guys know. It wasn't a fail but I'm not sure how my hair felt. I think I was in too much of a rush. I am DCing with As I Am Deep Conditioner. So far it feels good. I am going to DC most of the day and rinse it out. I may apply heat later.


----------



## Jobwright (Jun 26, 2013)

Has anyone found THE ANSWER for low porosity issues yet?  Someone has to have figured it out.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Has anyone found THE ANSWER for low porosity issues yet?  Someone has to have figured it out.



I don't know if there is an answer, but regular use of  cassia has negated many of the issues I used to suffer from being lo po


----------



## Jobwright (Jun 26, 2013)

genesislocks was just telling me about cassia this week. I think I will order some. How do you use it blairxO?  What brand, mix ratios, time left on, etc if you don't mind me asking. Is their a good YouTube video about it?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 26, 2013)

I wrote about my use of cassia here: http://herampersandhim.com/2013/05/29/my-love-affair-with-cassia/

that many answer your questions. As far as brand I have purchased from Mehndi and thought the powder was great. But i wasn't using it regularly so I found it to be expensive. When i decided to try again I bought something cheap just to test my commitment.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I don't know if there is an answer, but regular use of cassia has negated many of the issues I used to suffer from being lo po


 
I agree. Not sure if there is an answer, like a permanent fix. There are work arounds. Many of the ladies here have found work arounds.


----------



## Jobwright (Jun 28, 2013)

I ordered some cassia and Kapur. It should be delivered by tomorrow. If this does not work, I may have to step off the transitioning train and relax. The relaxer definitely cured all lo Po issues for me. I never had these issues of dry hair before. NEVER. Do I want to struggle just for the sake of saying I don't use chemicals?  Is it really worth it?  Can I make my hair goals as a transitioner?  And even if I do, the shrinkage won't even allow me to really appreciate making growth goals. I may have a bigger poof, but I just don't know how to get this 4bc hair defined into beautiful curls, defined kinks or textured waves. I need to be happy, enjoy my hair and feel good when I leave my house. My lifestyle requires me to excrete positivity in all that I do. So, why am I torturing myself?  

I just needed to say it out loud to get it off my chest. At the end of the day, I can do braid outs, twist outs, Bantus and all the other styles as a relaxed head too. Just easier and, in my opinion, on my head, easier. Lord help!  I may be taking this waaaaay to seriously.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2013)

i used Silk Dreams products for my wash and style day.  i set my hair on rollers.  i couldn't get under the dryer, so i decided to airdry.  normally my hair doesn't take too long to air dry.  it takes a 3-5 hours in rollers.  well yesterday, my hair wouldn't dry to save my life!  my hair was just way too moist and it was humid as ever!  so i decided last night to do some flat twists for a twistout.  i dreamed about it all night and couldn't wait to take the twists down.  i also used SD products to moisturize and seal with for my twists.  i made sure i put some of the satin cream on my ends.  my hair was so soft and moisturized this morning.   i have never had products to moisturize my hair like this!

SD makes my hair soft and subtle and Nairobi makes my hair strong and silky!


----------



## classoohfive (Jun 28, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I ordered some cassia and Kapur. It should be delivered by tomorrow. If this does not work, I may have to step off the transitioning train and relax. The relaxer definitely cured all lo Po issues for me. I never had these issues of dry hair before. NEVER. Do I want to struggle just for the sake of saying I don't use chemicals?  Is it really worth it?  Can I make my hair goals as a transitioner?  And even if I do, the shrinkage won't even allow me to really appreciate making growth goals. I may have a bigger poof, but I just don't know how to get this 4bc hair defined into beautiful curls, defined kinks or textured waves. I need to be happy, enjoy my hair and feel good when I leave my house. My lifestyle requires me to excrete positivity in all that I do. So, why am I torturing myself?
> 
> I just needed to say it out loud to get it off my chest. At the end of the day, I can do braid outs, twist outs, Bantus and all the other styles as a relaxed head too. Just easier and, in my opinion, on my head, easier. Lord help!  I may be taking this waaaaay to seriously.




Jobwright

I'm in the same position. I posted about my situation a few pages back. I thought transitioning would be easy since I had my texlaxed routine down but my texlaxed hair is normal with some high-po (I was told that the high-po areas may have been caused by my hair tools). So pretty much every product and technique that worked before no longer works with my natural hair and I'm learning everything all over again. After 57 weeks post I feel stuck and frustrated. I want to go natural to do something different with my hair and because I was bored of relaxing, but this lo-po issue is making things difficult. The only reason I haven't stopped my transitioning is because I've gone this far and I'm hoping I find something that works. I would be full BSL and on my way to MBL by now but I've experienced a lot of breakage since I can't satisfy my natural lo-po hair. Part of me wants to texlax before I lose more, the stubborn part of me wants to keep going since I've already suffered so much  

Some people said they had success with perm. dyes, but I've never dyed my hair with another other than BAQ henna so I'm really afraid to try it. Plus, I'm still mostly texlaxed so I'd be worried about the dye causing the need to do an early BC. I've considered VERY mildly texlaxing again, just as far as I need to in order to raise my porosity and keep as much as my natural curl as possible. 


And I don't think you're taking this too seriously. Even though "it's just hair", it can get really frustrating.  I look forward to hearing how the cassia and Kapur work.


----------



## classoohfive (Jul 10, 2013)

Jobwright 

Did you ever try the cassia and Kapur?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know if I ever mentioned this before but this is something I have been doing and it helps some. When I rinse my conditioner out, I take a section of hair and cup it between my palm and my fingers and I take the pads of my fingers and pressed them toward my palms pushing water into my hair. And as I do this my hair makes a squishing sound. I may do each section 8 to 10 times. I start the count when I hear the first squish. And I do this starting at the root and work all the way down the section of hair.

When I finish the last section, I let water run on my head for a while. Then I shake my hair a bit and put on 2 plastic caps. I don't use a towel or t-shirt at all. If I'm dripping I put the t-shirt over the plastic caps. I sit with the plastic cap for 15 minutes, often under a heat cap to help my strands expand and absorb water.

This had improved my moisture quite a bit. 

I'm still working on sealing properly but now it can stay moisturized 2 to 3 days vs the 0 to 1 days I had before. 

Squeezing the water into the hair has really helped. Let me know if any of you try it.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2013)

Do any of you baggy or GHE to pump moisture into the hair? Product selection and technique helped me on this struggle.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 11, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Do any of you baggy or GHE to pump moisture into the hair? Product selection and technique helped me on this struggle.



I've done both. GHE works the best, but it was uncomfortable for me as it only worked overnight. I didn't mind the moist hair, and it lasted for a couple of days, it was just the sleeping factor that bothered me. I might pick it up again for the hot summer.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Do any of you baggy or GHE to pump moisture into the hair? Product selection and technique helped me on this struggle.



I baggy after conditioning and before I style. I have not gotten it to work for me yet mid-week. Even when I seal after my hair seems to dry and then becomes hard and wiry. Still playing around with sealers. It may be a heavy butter but not sure yet.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 11, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Do any of you baggy or GHE to pump moisture into the hair? Product selection and technique helped me on this struggle.


 
@divachyk

I have yet to see the need to baggy but then again things may change for me during the dry Winter months.

I totally agree with product slection & technique.

I've been doing things unconventionally for a few months now and it seems to be working. I do NOT seal with a butter/oil. I do NOT moisturize my hair when wet/damp. I have found success with waiting until my hair is dry, then saturating it with SCurl No Drip Curl Activator, then applying a Leave-in/Moisturizer of choice (I guess this is my sealant but since it's water-based my hair does not feel greasy & dry afterward). My hair is very soft & stays moisturized!  For the first day after wash day I need to moisturize again but depending on how my hair feels I can do this every other day until wash day again.

I think as the humidity & temperature drops my hair will not be so easy to deal with and I'll need to revisit the baggy idea - I think the humidity in the air is doing what the baggy does - my hair transforms when there is moisture in the air LOVE it!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 11, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> Jobwright
> 
> I'm in the same position. I posted about my situation a few pages back. I thought transitioning would be easy since I had my texlaxed routine down but my texlaxed hair is normal with some high-po (I was told that the high-po areas may have been caused by my hair tools). So pretty much every product and technique that worked before no longer works with my natural hair and I'm learning everything all over again. After 57 weeks post I feel stuck and frustrated. I want to go natural to do something different with my hair and because I was bored of relaxing, but this lo-po issue is making things difficult. The only reason I haven't stopped my transitioning is because I've gone this far and I'm hoping I find something that works. I would be full BSL and on my way to MBL by now but I've experienced a lot of breakage since I can't satisfy my natural lo-po hair. Part of me wants to texlax before I lose more, the stubborn part of me wants to keep going since I've already suffered so much
> 
> ...



you are doing a good job for 57 weeks post.  i am the type of person that i gotta do what makes me feel best.  i would have cut off the relaxed ends along time ago.  my natural hair and relaxed hair are two different animals.  trying to keep both textures happy would drive me crazy and i would have some serious breakage.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 11, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Do any of you baggy or GHE to pump moisture into the hair? Product selection and technique helped me on this struggle.



i do an oil treatment with coconut oil/baggy for a few hours to soften my hair and give it some slip before i shampoo.  i never mean to keep the oil in more than 30 mins, but i always get side tracked.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2013)

Saludable84, I love baggying and GHE equally with the right products. I can baggy with any moisturizer with success. Glycerin based moisturizers work wonders. I like GHEing by spritzing with water & topping with evoo. I place a doo rag over my plastic cap to make it stay in place and that minimizes discomfort and noise.

faithVA, do you try to comb your hair after applying products to distribute it through. Hard and wiry? Are you air drying when getting this feeling? Do you get this feeling when you baggy and don't air dry? Just trying to do process of elimination. 

shortdub78, I love evco as a prepoo. Nothing compares!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2013)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];18715593]Saludable84, I love baggying and GHE equally with the right products. I can baggy with any moisturizer with success. Glycerin based moisturizers work wonders. I like GHEing by spritzing with water & topping with evoo. I place a doo rag over my plastic cap to make it stay in place and that minimizes discomfort and noise.
> 
> faithVA, do you try to comb your hair after applying products to distribute it through. Hard and wiry? Are you air drying when getting this feeling? Do you get this feeling when you baggy and don't air dry? Just trying to do process of elimination.
> 
> shortdub78, I love evco as a prepoo. Nothing compares!



Not sure what you are asking but I will try to answer your questions. I never baggy with lose hair that would be a no no. My hair would draw up to an inch of its life  I am always bagging with twists and I do not take them down afterwards. That would be too much. My hair isn't that long to put it bag up easily. Yes I am air drying. I always air dry. My scalp cannot take the heat of a dryer so I always air dry. 

I wasn't aware that those that were baggying with twists were taking their hair down. That is something new to me. Most accounts I heard they were baggying either with or without adding producting and then some seal after they take off the plastic cap. That is how I understood it whether they were calling it Gheing or baggying.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2013)

@faithVA, sorry lady. Didn't mean to confuse you.  I baggy with my hair loose if doing a 2 hour baggy but I pin it in a loose bun if doing o/n baggy or GHE. 

So, my technique for....

Baggying: lightly spritz hair with water (to add slip to strands), add moisturizer, lightly comb product through hair to distribute and separate the strands as my hair tends to clump together. Seal after baggying is complete.

GHEing: spritz hair with water, comb hair to separate strands, apply evoo, baggy. I comb before adding oil because I get less breakage this way.

My hair would dry hard and wiry if I didn't apply product as I don't generate enough steam for that to stand alone as my moisture. The baggying or GHEing generates steam and magnifies the products I use, thus giving my hair good moisture. 

HTH.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm not sure how to modify that to work for me. I have no way to take my hair down mid week.

I have tried baggying with water, no water, with product no product, sealing with oil, sealing with butter, not sealing. I generate enough steam, my hair is usually soaking wet in the morning. I have tried it with just a plastic cap and I have tried it with the plastic cap over a bonnet. But it eventually dries hard. It also makes my hair frizz.

Probably if I could take my hair down mid-week I would probably just cowash which would resolve that issue. But I probably have another year before my hair is long enough to take it down mid-week.

I will leave the baggying to the pros


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2013)

faithVA, pro status is being too kind. A lot of trial and error, mainly error.


----------



## classoohfive (Jul 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I agree with this. Henna and semi-permanents have done a job on my hair. Before LHCF I colored my hair every month and my hair was just fine. Then when I came to LHCF I tried to do the right thing and go with all natural products. My hair has been in a shambles since.* I am back to permanent color again. *I color my hair because it is graying. I don't know that I would recommend coloring the hair just to raise the cuticle even though it does work. Because along with coloring the hair you also have to add in additional protein treatments.
> 
> However, I do feel like my hair maintains moisture better with the color and protein combination. I will see how my hair does over the long haul though.





faithVA 

Which brand of perm color do you use? I'm going to spend another month trying out some of the tips in this thread before I try it, but I think this will be my next option. I just really hope my texlaxed hair handles it well, I'm trying not to BC for another year... Or two.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> faithVA
> 
> Which brand of perm color do you use? I'm going to spend another month trying out some of the tips in this thread before I try it, but I think this will be my next option. I just really hope my texlaxed hair handles it well, I'm trying not to BC for another year... Or two.



The last time I used the Naturatine hair color. It worked well. My hair was soft after. I have tried a few: Bigen  ION  Softsheen Carson. I thought I liked those but have not retried them since the henna.

I will be purchasing Shea Moistures next. I hope I like it. I only color my hair because I am graying. I probably wouldn't otherwise. And I color my roots every 12 week or so. 

Hopefully you can find other answers for your hair.


----------



## classoohfive (Jul 13, 2013)

faithVA said:


> The last time I used the Naturatine hair color. It worked well. My hair was soft after. I have tried a few: Bigen  ION  Softsheen Carson. I thought I liked those but have not retried them since the henna.
> 
> I will be purchasing Shea Moistures next. I hope I like it. I only color my hair because I am graying. I probably wouldn't otherwise. And I color my roots every 12 week or so.
> 
> Hopefully you can find other answers for your hair.




Thank you. If I go this route I'll try the Naturatine. 

I've had some gray hairs since I was a teenager.  I started doing henna a few years ago. I wanted to color them without using chemicals since I was already using a relaxer. I'm okay with using chemicals in my hair, I'd just prefer not to go through the process if possible. I think I'll be okay dying my hair once I BC, it'll take less time than the henna then indigo treatments I was doing for coverage.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 15, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> Jobwright
> 
> Did you ever try the cassia and Kapur?



It's still sitting in my dresser. I want to sooooo bad but nervous a little. I ran out of Tresemme Naturals condish (my fave) so I would have to mix with ELASTA QP Intense or ORS Replenish condish. Maybe I can build up some nerve to do it tonight for a rinse in the morning. Do you use it?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> Thank you. If I go this route I'll try the Naturatine.
> 
> I've had some gray hairs since I was a teenager.  I started doing henna a few years ago. I wanted to color them without using chemicals since I was already using a relaxer. I'm okay with using chemicals in my hair, I'd just prefer not to go through the process if possible. I think I'll be okay dying my hair once I BC, it'll take less time than the henna then indigo treatments I was doing for coverage.



I picked up the Shea Moisture Medium Brown Hair Color last night. Not sure if and when I will color but I have it if I want it. I'm actually trying some Gray Away pills which are actually working. I haven't taken them consistently though to know for sure.


----------



## classoohfive (Jul 15, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> It's still sitting in my dresser. I want to sooooo bad but nervous a little. I ran out of Tresemme Naturals condish (my fave) so I would have to mix with ELASTA QP Intense or ORS Replenish condish. Maybe I can build up some nerve to do it tonight for a rinse in the morning. Do you use it?




I haven't used it, I was considering purchasing some so I checked in with you first   

I have a very small sample I received a few years ago to test on shed hairs. I never used any of it, I ended up liking my results with my henna samples so I stuck to that. That was before I began transitioning. I'm thinking about testing it on some shed hair before I purchase more, but it may be too old to use.


----------



## classoohfive (Jul 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I picked up the Shea Moisture Medium Brown Hair Color last night. Not sure if and when I will color but I have it if I want it. I'm actually trying some Gray Away pills which are actually working. I haven't taken them consistently though to know for sure.




Wow, I didn't know they had pills for that. I know what you take can alter your hair, but I didn't know it could do that! 

I went ahead and henna'ed my hair. I know it's not the best option for LO PO hair,  I was just really tired of those gray hairs and I'm still too scared to use other dyes. I made sure to sleep in my DC and now I'm babying my hair with moisture. It's actually not as dry as I expected and my texlaxed hair is happy.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> Wow, I didn't know they had pills for that. I know what you take can alter your hair, but I didn't know it could do that!
> 
> I went ahead and henna'ed my hair. I know it's not the best option for LO PO hair,  I was just really tired of those gray hairs and I'm still too scared to use other dyes. I made sure to sleep in my DC and now I'm babying my hair with moisture. It's actually not as dry as I expected and my texlaxed hair is happy.



It depends on why you are gray. If you have gray hair due to stress then these pills provide the enzyme catalase which is the enzyme that gets inhibited by stress and causes the hair to gray or more specifically hydrogen peroxide to be introduced in the system and bleach the hair.

I didn't know it either until I was reading online one day. When I use them more consistently I will do a review and take pictures.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 25, 2013)

Found out my LP fate couple of days ago

Crazy cos for a while Ive been wondeirng about my relaxers not taking as much. I always blamed myself cos Im fine haired and wanted to keep texture so I dont let them keep it on for long and only used mild relaxers but still after the first week of nice smoothness it';s back to the looking all fuzzy and bushy nonsense. On Sunday gonna be 4 weeks post and frankly the hair looks 9 weeks already. Thank God for wigs

Defini\ely gonna look into baking soda rinses.
started hot oil steaming 3 weeks ago before DCs with a Secura steamer..that has helped abit..although Im so over having to turn my face to the steamer to get my nape..gonna get the standing one sometime soon.

Will only keep the Roux I bought before for after relaxing or something.

Tried the GHE on my hair after moisturizing and sealing last night.(Darcy's LTC and SSI Defrizzer with Castor Oil) after 2 hrs before bed..put scarf..in the morning hair was frizzy and ends bushy..I would considerng doing GHE overnight but I so see my hair getting mushy

No more cold rinses

Looking to start using demi-perm colors

I tend to stretch til 16 weeks..gotta find a way to keep my hair looking nicely moisturized for more than a day after rollersets(even sometimes after taking the rollers out the day of a set, it alreayd looks kinda fizzy) and figure out what to do to get relaxers to "take" next time I touch-up..I might shorten this stretch to 14 weeks 

I REALLY hope to get an Komaza analysis done in a month or so.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> Found out my LP fate couple of days ago
> 
> Crazy cos for a while Ive been wondeirng about my relaxers not taking as much. I always blamed myself cos Im fine haired and wanted to keep texture so I dont let them keep it on for long and only used mild relaxers but still after the first week of nice smoothness it';s back to the looking all fuzzy and bushy nonsense. On Sunday gonna be 4 weeks post and frankly the hair looks 9 weeks already. Thank God for wigs
> 
> ...


 
How did you figure out you were low porosity? What happened a few days ago that made you realize it?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 25, 2013)

FelaShrine

Join the Club:

Crazy cos for a while Ive been wondeirng about my relaxers not taking as much. I always blamed myself cos Im fine haired and wanted to keep texture so I dont let them keep it on for long and only used mild relaxers but still after the first week of nice smoothness it';s back to the looking all fuzzy and bushy nonsense. On Sunday gonna be 4 weeks post and frankly the hair looks 9 weeks already. Thank God for wigs
*I got really damaged bone straight hair because this. I would have to smooth 5-6 times before it got straight and since my crown is lower porosity, I would need to smooth about 7 times. I gave up on my crown years ago, but when my hair started breaking almost 2 years ago, I just smooth once now and Im fine with that. Air drying, now thats a different story*


Definitely gonna look into baking soda rinses.
*My only hesitance is that their rumored to be a bit abrasive*

started hot oil steaming 3 weeks ago before DCs with a Secura steamer..that has helped abit..although Im so over having to turn my face to the steamer to get my nape..gonna get the standing one sometime soon.
*I put a towel over my steamer and it gets the nape pretty well. I don't really get nape breakage though, so i don't worry so much about the nape unlike my crown and areas closer to my ears*

Will only keep the Roux I bought before for after relaxing or something.
*Please do that!*

Tried the GHE on my hair after moisturizing and sealing last night.(Darcy's LTC and SSI Defrizzer with Castor Oil) after 2 hrs before bed..put scarf..in the morning hair was frizzy and ends bushy..I would considerng doing GHE overnight but I so see my hair getting mushy
*So you need to be careful with LTC. It has aloe and the 411 on aloe is that it can close the cuticles so it will just make LP hair worse. I use the LTC as a leave in when my hair is slightly damp or I spray it with some water, rub some on, then seal with oil. As a moisturizer, it doesn't help. GHE is good if you have a good water based moisturizer, but honestly, I stopped bothering. If its that dry, I just conditioner steam. *

No more cold rinses
*Something between cool and warm is good, but cold can harden the hair erplexed*

Looking to start using demi-perm colors
*No comment. I used Bigen with a protein treatment once and it was good, but its too much work getting color in with LP hair.*

I tend to stretch til 16 weeks..gotta find a way to keep my hair looking nicely moisturized for more than a day after rollersets(even sometimes after taking the rollers out the day of a set, it alreayd looks kinda fizzy) and figure out what to do to get relaxers to "take" next time I touch-up..I might shorten this stretch to 14 weeks 
*Get a good leave-in. Something with Silk or Ceramides would work best. *

I REALLY hope to get an Komaza analysis done in a month or so.
*Update how that goes.*


----------



## Incognitus (Jul 26, 2013)

Ladies, I need a little help. I have thin strands and I'm trying to figure out if I have LP. Years ago, when I did the water test, some of my hairs would sink and some would float. This past year, I've completed the water test 3-4 times and all of my hairs floated forever. 

I thought I might have LP because products seem to stay on top of my hair and, when I get out of the shower, you can see the beads of water all over my hair. However, in my relaxer days, my hair straightened quite easily (only used mild). As a matter of fact, I could only keep the relaxer on for about 5 min! Additionally, my hair seems to dry fast. When roller setting, I have to re-wet constantly.

Olive oil seems to be too heavy for my hair, but my hair loves jojoba and grape seed oil. I'm not sure if this is relevant, but my ends never look good (when straightened), and are plagued with SSKs/DSKs.

So....what am I?


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 26, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> Ladies, I need a little help. I have thin strands and I'm trying to figure out if I have LP. Years ago, when I did the water test, some of my hairs would sink and some would float. This past year, I've completed the water test 3-4 times and all of my hairs floated forever.
> 
> I thought I might have LP because products seem to stay on top of my hair and, when I get out of the shower, you can see the beads of water all over my hair. However, in my relaxer days, my hair straightened quite easily (only used mild). As a matter of fact, I could only keep the relaxer on for about 5 min! Additionally, my hair seems to dry fast. When roller setting, I have to re-wet constantly.
> 
> ...



I may be wrong, but it sounds like you were high porosity when relaxed, then you lowered a little to normal, and now you are low porosity.

My hair dries fast sometimes too, but it is usually because the water never really got in there to begin with.  

Have you tried avocado oil. My hair likes grapeseed and avocado.

As to your ends, do you trim?


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 26, 2013)

faithVA said:


> How did you figure out you were low porosity? What happened a few days ago that made you realize it?



I did the strand test. I had looked up threads on relaxers not taking and some people mentioned that was the case for them cos of low porosity..so i looked up the "symptoms' of that and I swear they all fit me to a T. Even steaming my hair get some dampness but let me take it out for 10 mins and starts getting that lackin g hydration look and feel again..that's with steaming with oils though (pre-poo)..havent steamed with DC yet.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks so much Saludable84

What moisturizer do you like/would suggest then?

Im really considering getting a corrective..nver gotten one done before so i dont know..or i will just get braids/cornrows and shorten the stretch to 10 or 12 weeks

Im also thinking my relaxer isnt helping the LP issues..it's Silk Elements Shea Butter relaxer..and from some comments here some people believe shea butter smothers cuticles..funny thing is I noticed this mess with Lingage relaxer which also has shea butter, never occured to me that might be the one making matters worse..gonna try ORS next time. Perhaps have them blow it out then relax..decisons decisons

I tried the SSI coco cream, leave in and that make my hair a fizzy mess, according to PJaye its because of the protein/protein-ish ingredients. so gonna try the darcy leave-in  

what do you girl think of serums..ive started water-based leave in and PM serum..to be honest I dont even know if the serum had an adverse effect..will check for that trhis Sunday wash day..


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 26, 2013)

FelaShrine

No Problem. I know the struggle. When I found out I had LP hair, I had an aha moment. I thought life would be great and over time I realized LP hair is a gift and a curse.

What moisturizer do you like/would suggest then?
I use DB Daily-In and SD Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner. Anything with low to no protein and water based works really well and buttery stuff is better in the colder months. 

Im really considering getting a corrective..nver gotten one done before so i don't know..or i will just get braids/cornrows and shorten the stretch to 10 or 12 weeks
I did one before and it may my hair hard. So I usually do not give much recommendations on them. Im sure there are many ladies on here who can though. 

Im also thinking my relaxer isnt helping the LP issues..it's Silk Elements Shea Butter relaxer..and from some comments here some people believe shea butter smothers cuticles..funny thing is I noticed this mess with Lingage relaxer which also has shea butter, never occured to me that might be the one making matters worse..gonna try ORS next time. Perhaps have them blow it out then relax..decisons decisions
Ors is not bad but I didn't care for it. I wouldn't say to not use it, I just didn't prefer it. But if you think the shea gives you an undesirable reaction, try it. I use Mizani Butter Blends, so I wouldn't recommend if you don't like shea. My hair doesn't like shea, but it takes the relaxer really well with smoothing results.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 26, 2013)

^Oh would you suggest only using the wheatgerm conditioner in the winter? I really wanna try that btw..funny how when I finally found out about SD there are no discounts/sales to be found  
So you use the Darcy Leave in as both a leave-in and daily moisturizer? when you use a leave-in do you add a serum or perhaps oils (I usually rollerset)

dont think I will do a corrective, since im, gonna shorten the stretch I will just continue the wigs and get cornrows in a couple of weeks, by the time Im taking them out..should be time for a TU

what didnt you like about ORS? Lol I dont know if I dont like shea..Its just weird that the two relaxers ive used for a couple of years nopw..both have lots of shea and never really take..could be something else completely..who knows..


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 27, 2013)

FelaShrine

^Oh would you suggest only using the wheatgerm conditioner in the winter? I really wanna try that btw..funny how when I finally found out about SD there are no discounts/sales to be found  
*I liked the SD WGBC for the spring and summer so Im excited to use it for the winter, but Darcys LTC was my go to in the winter. 
*
So you use the Darcy Leave in as both a leave-in and daily moisturizer? when you use a leave-in do you add a serum or perhaps oils (I usually roller set)I use the LTC as a leave-in and the DLI as a moisturizer on straight (roller set) hair. *With a leave-in (like LTC or WGBC) I used either dry oils or ceramide oils to seal. The dry oils are good on my straight hair and the ceramide oils are best on heat or no heat styles reducing dryness. I normally just use CHI alone for when I roller set and it doesn't bother with any dryness or anything. I use a moisturizer when needed. My cuticles are so closed after roller setting that nothing coming out those strands!*

don't think I will do a corrective, since im, gonna shorten the stretch I will just continue the wigs and get cornrows in a couple of weeks, by the time Im taking them out..should be time for a TU


what didnt you like about ORS? Lol I dont know if I dont like shea..Its just weird that the two relaxers I've used for a couple of years nopw..both have lots of shea and never really take..could be something else completely..who knows..
*What I didn't like about ORS was that I just I found it to be too strong, even though I used normal, and I didn't care for the way it made my hair feel, one smooth and I was straighter than I wanted (leaving me no choice but to use a medium mid-protein step) and it left me with no shine. When I used the Mizani BB, it left my hair with moisture, texture, shine and I think it washes out better. I do really care for texture, as Im texlaxed, so it is another reason I preferred Mizani. But it does contains Shea and my hair does not like Shea, but I think its the reason I get increased shine and more texture when using it. ORS was still not that bad, but I was just so spoiled by Mizani I couldn't find a reason to like it. Affirm was good too, but at the time I used it, I was still into bone straight hair, and it left me with a lot of texture. I wish I would have stuck with it, as I think I would have a more defined pattern, but like i said, Mizani left me with the best texlaxed hair.*


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Saludable84. subscribed to your blog as well. nice to see more blogs with those with LP hair 

so I guess for your rollersets it LI  then Chi?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 28, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> Thanks Saludable84. subscribed to your blog as well. nice to see more blogs with those with LP hair
> 
> so I guess for your rollersets it LI  then Chi?



I just use CHI as a leave-in. When I use a leave in then chi it's too heavy and leaves too much buildup. LP hair gets enough buildup already

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## hnntrr (Jul 28, 2013)

Thinking I might need to make a m/s spritz again. For people in more humid areas...do you find that glycerin helps?

I was thinking of doing a mixture of 50% water, some glycerin, marula oil, avocado oil, some conditioner and maybe some honey if I can get my hands on some.

I am really strugglin with my hair atm. I will condition it and it feels great...when the conditioner is in my hair especially after a overnight dc but soon as I rinse it out it feels super rough...and not....completely dry? But you can tell there is still some dryness in there. 

I also may try to invest in a steamer or a heat cap soon as I get the cap. I am just not sure what to do though, it seems like everything I do doesn't work and my hair is still pretty dry. The only time something DID work was when I used the glycerin I think....but it was so long ago I dont really remember.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2013)

If anyone has SSI Honey in their stash, it didn't work that great for a cowash but try it as a LI -- gave me nice, soft hair.

Bee Mine Hair Milk and PuraBody Murumuru Moisture Milk is great moisturizer for my lo-po hair. 

More and more each day I'm finding hydrolyzed wheat protein is not my friend. Well, I'm protein sensitive to just about everything to be honest.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 29, 2013)

Got an overdue trim so my ends look better.

Hoping to pick up WGC from Silk Dreams sometime soon (still holding out for a sale  )

My next relaxers the options Im looking at are Affirm (I HATE that the lye one comes in a huge arse tub), Mizani Butter Blends and ORS Lye..decisions..


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 29, 2013)

divachyk thanks for the suggestions as Im looking for moisturizers that donmt have AVJ in the top 4 or 5. Would that bee-mine be good for lo-po AND fine hair you think?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2013)

FelaShrine, it definitely works for low porosity hair. Initially I would have said yes, Bee Mine would work for fine hair. However, a friend of mine has fine hair and said it was too heavy for her hair. She and I are not local to each other so I'm unsure how much product she was using. It's a creamy consistency and I suggested she just scale back on the amount of product used. Let me double check with her and get back to you. 

AVJ doesn't really work great for my hair. Just depends on how the product is formulated. I can not use AVJ straight, that's a fact.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> @divachyk thanks for the suggestions as Im looking for moisturizers that donmt have AVJ in the top 4 or 5. Would that bee-mine be good for lo-po AND fine hair you think?


 
@FelaShrine, ya know...some good products that work great day in and out is Aubrey Organics - White Camellia & Honey Suckle Rose. Have you tried these yet? My entire regi can consist of these two if I put my mind to it.

WC - LI, moisturizer, DC
HSR - LI, moisturizer if diluted otherwise it leaves a white film and DC

Now that's bang for your buck with these serving multi-purpose.


----------



## Nia430 (Aug 1, 2013)

I tried the Cassia last night and it left my hair super dry. I deep conditioned last night and did a wet bun today and its soo dry  I just don't think my hair likes any type of henna.  At this point im just going to go back to using sofliss keratin treatment because my hair was never dry like this and my hair was retaining more. I just didn't like changing my hair texture but im just going to have to go back to wearing roller sets or twistouts.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2013)

Nia430 said:


> I tried the Cassia last night and it left my hair super dry. I deep conditioned last night and did a wet bun today and its soo dry  I just don't think my hair likes any type of henna.  At this point im just going to go back to using sofliss keratin treatment because my hair was never dry like this and my hair was retaining more. I just didn't like changing my hair texture but im just going to have to go back to wearing roller sets or twistouts.



I didn't have success with henna either. Henna lays on the surface of my hair and allows even less water than usual into my strand. I used it for over a year. I eventually just went back to permanent color and my hair likes it much better. 

Nothing wrong with letting it go if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 1, 2013)

Nia430 said:


> I tried the Cassia last night and it left my hair super dry. I deep conditioned last night and did a wet bun today and its soo dry  I just don't think my hair likes any type of henna.  At this point im just going to go back to using sofliss keratin treatment because my hair was never dry like this and my hair was retaining more. I just didn't like changing my hair texture but im just going to have to go back to wearing roller sets or twistouts.



Cassia left my hair really dry at first too.  But after a really good deep condish, My hair felt much softer and stronger. I think it requires a DC after. Not sure if it is much better than just doing and Aphogee 2 min. At least with Aphogee I can manage getting the softness I want back immediately.  With Cassia, it took a couple of days. I agree with faithVA. Do what works!  Nothing beats a try though!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 3, 2013)

FelaShrine, my friend scaled back on the amount of product used and is in love ~ her exact comments when I asked if it works "Yes, it works so good. Plus it keeps my hair soft after my morning workouts too." She's using Hair Milk & Luscious.


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok def gonna order it now. Thanks divachyk


----------



## classoohfive (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been wearing my own hair in twists off and on for a while now. It helps blend the two textures (I wear it up so the big difference in thickness isn't so noticeable), makes dealing with my hair everyday easier, and moisturizing, washing, DC, and detangling is less of a headache. I need to give my hair a break from it and I'm not sure what style to try that will be just as easy. 

After the break I want to install hair with the twists to even it out so I can wear it down. I'm just worried about how my LOPO natural hair would handle it. I would have to continue to DC weekly, so I'm afraid of them becoming loose. I'm also worried about getting moisture in. With box braids the sections are smaller so it's easy to soak my real hair, I just worry that in medium or large twists my hair won't get the moisture it needs. My LOPO hair needs to receive moisture everyday since it takes some time for it to give in and accept it. I'm afraid that I'll take the twists out and have massive breakage from dryness. erplexed


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 14, 2013)

Has any of yoiu girls used the Burts Bees avocado butter pre-poo?

Looks good..


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> Has any of yoiu girls used the Burts Bees avocado butter pre-poo?
> 
> Looks good..



FelaShrine, no I haven't tried it. I just pre with random items in my stash.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 16, 2013)

divachyk said:


> FelaShrine, no I haven't tried it. I just pre with random items in my stash.



Same here.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> Has any of yoiu girls used the Burts Bees avocado butter pre-poo?
> 
> Looks good..



Yes. It sounds wonderful but it did absolute NOTHING for my hair. And on top of that it smells like a state park restroom. That's just my opinion though. I wanted to like it. I wanted to like all of the products 

If you already have it, please let me know how you like it.


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 17, 2013)

lol no i didnt get it. I wanna stop being so impulsive 

btw divachyk do you like anything from Komaza..

also mma need you to do a blog post or video on how you use butters


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 17, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> lol no i didnt get it. I wanna stop being so impulsive
> 
> btw divachyk do you like anything from Komaza..
> 
> also mma need you to do a blog post or video on how you use butters



I told you about the BB in RHT, but the Komaza Califia didn't work well with me. Aloe and low po hair don't mix. My cuticles were so tight, my hair dried out and broke or tangled on each other. It was horrible.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Saludable84. Have you tried anything else from Komaza?

I assume BB is burts bees?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 17, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> Thanks Saludable84. Have you tried anything else from Komaza?
> 
> I assume BB is burts bees?



Nothing else from Komaza. I didn't trust it after that. Might be a good line, but I'll just stick to what I know for now. 

BB; yes.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 17, 2013)

Being low porosity cause my PJism to decrease. It's like, I'm scared to try something new in fear it will contain something's my hair will hate and cause a setback. 

Glycerin and Aloe Vera are not my best friends. Any of you ladies have any "it not you, it's my hair" products you like but can't use?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## divachyk (Aug 17, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> lol no i didnt get it. I wanna stop being so impulsive
> 
> btw divachyk do you like anything from Komaza..
> 
> also mma need you to do a blog post or video on how you use butters



FelaShrine, sealer type butters like Oyin burnt sugar pomade or curly butter for nape / edges? I just got my Komaza shipment. Keep you posted. 



Saludable84 said:


> Being low porosity cause my PJism to decrease. It's like, I'm scared to try something new in fear it will contain something's my hair will hate and cause a setback.
> 
> Glycerin and Aloe Vera are not my best friends. Any of you ladies have any "it not you, it's my hair" products you like but can't use?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Saludable84, I use to be scared but I kinda know how to get my hair back in check at this point so I'm a little more open to trying new things. I make sure to only try one new thing per wash day. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> FelaShrine, sealer type butters like Oyin burnt sugar pomade or curly butter for nape / edges?
> .



*greedy* Both


----------



## classoohfive (Aug 17, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> Thanks Saludable84. Have you tried anything else from Komaza?
> 
> I assume BB is burts bees?




I've tried their *Protein Strengthener *but only once. I can't remember if I liked it or not. I was afraid to try new things so I was sticking to what I know. The first few ingredients are distilled water, aloe vera, behentrimonium methosulfate, hydrolyzed keratin, and hydrolyzed silk protein. IIRC, she said hydrolyzed silk one of the types of protein my LOPO hair can use as others may be too large to get into my strands.


I do use their *Vitamin Reign*. When I had my analysis done I asked for product suggestions (she didn't push anything, she actually said they don't try to do so and help me work with the products I have but I asked her for suggestions on their products). She suggested that I mist my hair at night and this is the product I use. I don't know if the vitamins are doing anything noticeable for my hair since I'm still transitioning and learning how my hair changes as it grows, but it does make my hair a little more manageable at night. Of course, you can easily make your own mist (she recommended that I dilute my HH leave-in and mix with something I'm to lazy to pull my notes out and check  ).


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 17, 2013)

classoohfive 

Have you made a post on your analaysis? Ive very interested in what they saw and told you/


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 17, 2013)

So I grabbed some shed hairs (I had quite a lot from the past 3 weeks) and did another strand test. Here are the results. I am not sure what this really means. though. 

The pictures go by time, so the first picture of them in the water are 5 minutes in, the 2nd picture is 20 minutes in. 
What do you guys think?

I heard there are ways you can control your porosity. I do notice that my hair is not accepting moisture as much as when I was relaxed, my relaxed hair would become and stay moisturized longer. Now ugh I don't know. 

I heard color can help to open up the cuticles, I have tried ACV I have tried sitting in a really steamy bathroom...on the occasion that I do sit under a drier it does help but I dont have access or money to get one right now (last time i sat under a dryer in conditioner was when I got my hair cut the 2nd time and my hair was nicely moisturized when i took off the braids she put in for me).

What can I do thats cost effective but will help to open them up a bit?


----------



## classoohfive (Aug 17, 2013)

FelaShrine

I made a few posts (1 and 2) but they're all over the place as I was reading from the notes I took... Which were also all over the place. I didn't feel like going back and cleaning it up.  There are some images in the first post, I wanted to show the difference in thickness between my natural and texlaxed hair. 


To sum up:



Turns out my hair is healthy, it was just dealing with the difference in textures and porosity that was causing issues. She did notice that my strands are growing in a little thinner. Apparently hair can change every 5 - 7 years. I thought I was having internal issues, nope, normal. 

My natural hair is low porosity and my texlaxed hair is normal to high. Rene said it's mostly normal and the "high" sections are probably from mechanical damage (I had some mid-shaft splits on the sides). This is why I'm VERY tempted to do like some of the ladies in this thread and try a perm. hair color to raise my porosity. I'm just worried about damage, especially with my texlaxed ends. 

I didn't ask about my hair type while other LHCF lades reported that they did. I don't care, I realize that porosity matters much more. 

A few ladies in this thread hate Roux Porosity Control. It should be called Roux High Porosity Control, it just makes our issues worse. I was using it before/after texlaxing and my hair loved it back then. She compared my hair before and after and said it really strengthened my hair. She's recommending I use that or another protein treatment during my transition, every two weeks. My hair has to stay strong to deal with both textures. Once I BC or texlax (I was undecided at the time so I got tips for both  ) I can do it less often, every 3 months. 

Rene stated that I have hair from 10 to 15 inches long. It's normal for there to be a difference based on where the hair is located; however, the huge difference is most likely due to my breakage in the back. She gave me an average length of my hair, I just can't remember the number.

She also went over the list of vitamins and supplements I reported, and let me know which were really important and why. Not just for hair, general health too.

Oh, there was an ingredient in Aphogee 2-Step that she didn't like. I need to go dig out my notes because she told me which type of proteins would work best with LOPO hair since others are too large. I kept it in mind when revamping my regi now I can't remember. 

More LOPO aspects: 

I should mist my hair at night. Our hair takes a while to get wet and then takes forever to dry. She said if I do it at night my hair should be dry (or almost dry) by the morning. Then I can use my creamy leave-in if my hair needs some moisture. 

She said to give up on cowashing because it doesn't work well with our hair. I mean, it makes sense but I've still done it a few times when I needed some moisture between DCs. 

She wants me to find the right "wetness" before I add my products. Several ladies have discussed this in this thread. If the hair is too damp the product stays on top, if it's too dry then we're probably dealing with shrinkage and SSK.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 17, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> More LOPO aspects:
> 
> I should mist my hair at night. Our hair takes a while to get wet and then takes forever to dry. She said if I do it at night my hair should be dry (or almost dry) by the morning. Then I can use my creamy leave-in if my hair needs some moisture.
> 
> ...



Thanks, classoohfive!  These are great tips.

It's funny.  I recently decided that I'm going to commit to using the Aubrey Organics White Camellia Shampoo, instead of my As I Am Co-wash.  The Co-wash worked well on my transitioning hair, so I thought that would be my natural hair staple cleanser.  However, as part of the Use Up Your Stash challenge, I've noticed that my hair really likes this shampoo better.  I still have a jar of As I Am, so I'll probably use that if my scalp is itchy after a workout when it is too soon to wash again.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

hnntrr

The pictures go by time, so the first picture of them in the water are 5 minutes in, the 2nd picture is 20 minutes in. 
What do you guys think? *Did you do this on clean hair without any product? If you do it on hair that isn't clean it could a) float due to cones or b) sink due to heavy product. IOW, clean hair gives the most accurate test. This looks LP since it floats but again, it depends on when you do it. The float test also is not the only test. I found out I was LP when my hair took overnight to dry (for years this happened) even when I used a t-shirt to dry and my hair would only stay moisturized when I used heat.*

I heard there are ways you can control your porosity. I do notice that my hair is not accepting moisture as much as when I was relaxed, my relaxed hair would become and stay moisturized longer. Now ugh I don't know. *Its just that relaxed hair is straighter so it can receive moisture better (this is a simplified explanation). You can't really control your porosity, just manage it unless your taking about manipulating it?*

I heard color can help to open up the cuticles, I have tried ACV I have tried sitting in a really steamy bathroom…on the occasion that I do sit under a drier it does help but I dont have access or money to get one right now (last time i sat under a dryer in conditioner was when I got my hair cut the 2nd time and my hair was nicely moisturized when i took off the braids she put in for me). *Color, like relaxing, opens the cuticles to do its magic. Color opens the cuticles to deposit color, but eventually the cuticles have to close. Im not sure how fully they close, but they really shouldn't stay lifted. 

ACV would close the cuticles more, how did that work for you?

DIY Options I have tried that worked was: 
-using a conditioning cap, then wrapping it with a wet hot tshirt, then using another conditioning cap, then wrapping finally in a dry towel. That was a good DIY steaming method for me.

-using a heating cap, I just wrap a dry tshirt under the nap/ear/forehead area and it steams more than heats.

-sit in a hot bath with dc and conditioning cap on. That worked pretty well for me. 

-the best way, if possible, is to get something that heats up like a heating cap. A heating cap will open the cuticles and you can always DIY-steaming method- if you want to switch up the results.*

What can I do thats cost effective but will help to open them up a bit?
*I use sulphate poo's so that they open more during wash days. I also wash it warm (who am I kidding, its closer to hot) water to open the cuticles. Cold and cool water do absolutely nothing for me. I stay away from AVG and ACV and AVJ in any wash and conditioning products. These items can close the cuticle and make moisturizing harder. I also try to stay away from protein in poos unless its necessary. Using heat during conditioning always helps and if there is anyway to completely cover the heat to trap the heat, thats the best option to intensifying conditioning results. *


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

classoohfive,

I gave up on cowashing a long time ago. Its better for me to wash 2x a week than to cowash in between. If my cuticles aren't tickled to open, its such a disappointing waste of time


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 18, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> hnntrr
> 
> The pictures go by time, so the first picture of them in the water are 5 minutes in, the 2nd picture is 20 minutes in.
> What do you guys think? *Did you do this on clean hair without any product? If you do it on hair that isn't clean it could a) float due to cones or b) sink due to heavy product. IOW, clean hair gives the most accurate test. This looks LP since it floats but again, it depends on when you do it. The float test also is not the only test. I found out I was LP when my hair took overnight to dry (for years this happened) even when I used a t-shirt to dry and my hair would only stay moisturized when I used heat.*
> ...




I will try the test next time I take my hair down but that's always the result I have gotten when I have done a strand test.

In the ACV worked okay, it left my hair shiny but I haven't done it in awhile.

I usually put on my DC and put a processing cap my scarf another scarf and a winter hat and it feels great while its in but as soon as I rinse it feels really rough. 

And I don't want them to stay open forever but just enough to let moisture in. Ill try those other techniques next time I wash.

And yeah I wash in as hot as water as I can stand.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I will try the test next time I take my hair down but that's always the result I have gotten when I have done a strand test.
> 
> In the ACV worked okay, it left my hair shiny but I haven't done it in awhile.
> 
> ...



Do you rinse with cool water? Not cold though. 

Also, what kind of leave-ins do you use?

How long do you leave DC's in too?


----------



## classoohfive (Aug 18, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> Thanks, classoohfive!  These are great tips.
> 
> It's funny.  I recently decided that I'm going to commit to using the Aubrey Organics White Camellia Shampoo, instead of my As I Am Co-wash.  The Co-wash worked well on my transitioning hair, so I thought that would be my natural hair staple cleanser.  However, as part of the Use Up Your Stash challenge, I've noticed that my hair really likes this shampoo better.  I still have a jar of As I Am, so I'll probably use that if my scalp is itchy after a workout when it is too soon to wash again.




Co-washing was a lifesaver when I was just stretching my relaxers.  My texlaxed hair loved it. I could get moisture in and some slip to detangle. I noticed my natural hair doesn't like it as much. Knowing that I'm LoPo, it makes sense. I guess the conditioner I used to cowash was just coating my hair, but the water was giving me a little bit of moisture. Usually having my hair coated worked out with the moisture I received, but if I'm not receiving enough moisture then the product coating my hair was making things worse by blocking out everything else. 

IDK, I still cowash when it's too soon to wash and DC but it's no longer my go to plan of attack. I think the only benefit is that I can gently clean my scalp and my hair is stretched to work with.


----------



## classoohfive (Aug 18, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> classoohfive,
> 
> I gave up on cowashing a long time ago. Its better for me to wash 2x a week than to cowash in between. If my cuticles aren't tickled to open, its such a disappointing waste of time



Saludable84

See, I was scared when she told me to up my washing to once a week, now you have me considering doing it 2x/week.  It makes complete sense. When I wash once a week and DC I wear the DC for hours and sometimes use heat in hope that my hair accepts it and it lasts the week. 

Do you DC after both washes or just a wash out conditioner for one of those washes? Is the shampoo you use a "moisturizing" one?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> Saludable84
> 
> See, I was scared when she told me to up my washing to once a week, now you have me considering doing it 2x/week.  It makes complete sense. When I wash once a week and DC I wear the DC for hours and sometimes use heat in hope that my hair accepts it and it lasts the week.
> 
> Do you DC after both washes or just a wash out conditioner for one of those washes? Is the shampoo you use a "moisturizing" one?



The washing doesn't affect it at all. I have two shampoos, PM Shampoo One and Elasta QP Shampoo for Relaxed Hair. I just use them interchangeably and DC after every wash. I have actually have better moisture retention when I wash 2x a week versus 1x. I also always use heat. It seems scary at first, as I use to wash 2x a month, but 1x a week has allowed me to have much better retention. 

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 18, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Do you rinse with cool water? Not cold though.
> 
> Also, what kind of leave-ins do you use?
> 
> How long do you leave DC's in too?



No I don't rinse in cool water at all.
Right now I am using Giovanni leave in spray but I might switch to something else. I had been using Shea moisture leave in but it made my hair feel hard.


I leave DC's in from an hour to overnight (overnight if I am lazy).


With shampooing twice a week, does it seem like you have better moisture retention? Especially since product sits on our hair? I don't use cones or sulphates in my products a so I am using a shampoo with mild sulphate but would I be okay washing once or twice a week? (Since usually thet is build up from the glycerin.) The shampoo I have doesn't strip my hair too much.

Would it be worth just doing a prepoo and shampoo once or twice a week and following up with a DC instead of cowashing? Cause normally it just sits and feels nice when its on but soon as I rinse it feels the same as before. I could co wash when I was relAxed but now it's harder


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 18, 2013)

Why is it that. My hair is all like "NA UH" when it comes to moisture but as soon as I put protein on it it want's to soak it up a person in the sahara who hasn't had water for days and then I get set back with a protein overload.


ETA:
Yo so, I forgot that I left that strand of hair in the cup...and its been probably 20 hours since I put that in there. It's finally floating towards the middle of the cup/near the bottom. 

If this means I need to keep my head submerged in water for 20 hours I duno what the hell I am going to do.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> No I don't rinse in cool water at all.
> Right now I am using Giovanni leave in spray but I might switch to something else. I had been using Shea moisture leave in but it made my hair feel hard.
> 
> 
> ...





hnntrr said:


> Why is it that. My hair is all like "NA UH" when it comes to moisture but as soon as I put protein on it it want's to soak it up a person in the sahara who hasn't had water for days and then I get set back with a protein overload.
> 
> 
> ETA:
> ...



LOL 

20 hours. No, your hair is just SUPER hard to get moisture into. My texlaxed and new growth hair is like that, but the relaxed hair isn't  You just need to use something that will open the cuticle up a bit. Baking soda is a good natural alternative but can be a bit abrasive. Shampoos for volumized hair also open the cuticles up more so that _could_ be something look in to. Some conditioners with avocado and glycerin also cause my cuticles to tighten, causing my hair to not receive moisture.

Also, how often are you using protein and what kinds? That can make a difference too. 

Last, have you tried baggying or any versions of the LOC methods?


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 18, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> LOL
> 
> 20 hours. No, your hair is just SUPER hard to get moisture into. My texlaxed and new growth hair is like that, but the relaxed hair isn't  You just need to use something that will open the cuticle up a bit. Baking soda is a good natural alternative but can be a bit abrasive. Shampoos for volumized hair also open the cuticles up more so that _could_ be something look in to. Some conditioners with avocado and glycerin also cause my cuticles to tighten, causing my hair to not receive moisture.
> 
> ...




Ahh, hm. I know glycerin helps hair to absorb moisture. I am trying it again to see if it helps, if not I am going to knock it. It didn't work too well for my relaxed hair..

And right now I am using 4 naturals reconstructor, which I like a lot. I leave it on my hair for 10 minutes and the curls pop without leaving me too protein overridden. I dont know what kind of protein is in it though. I read somewhere where wheat and silk proteins are good for lo po hair...but I am allergic to wheat and I am not sure if my hair will like it.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Ahh, hm. I know glycerin helps hair to absorb moisture. I am trying it again to see if it helps, if not I am going to knock it. It didn't work too well for my relaxed hair..
> 
> And right now I am using 4 naturals reconstructor, which I like a lot. I leave it on my hair for 10 minutes and the curls pop without leaving me too protein overridden. I dont know what kind of protein is in it though. I read somewhere where wheat and silk proteins are good for lo po hair...but I am allergic to wheat and I am not sure if my hair will like it.



Glycerin is only good if you adding more water on top of it. Glycerin dries out my hair badly. 

I cannot use wheat protein because my hair hates it. I thought my hair liked it, but it dried out more using it. I can use silk and keratin without a problem. 

The next thing I would suggest is looking at your leave-ins. That was the last problem I had to conquer with LP hair. Every step has to be tackled as they are all equally important.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2013)

One good thing about my low porosity hair is on rainy days like today my hair doesn't really poof. So I can wear a twist out with 100% chance of rain. Let's see how that works out when my hair gets longer.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't link it but I did a blog post about how to use glycerin - spritz with water, use glycerin product, spritz with more water. Layering water beneath & on top of the glycerin product ensures it has proper hydration to attract moisture to the hair. Without this added hydration, it was pull moisture out of the hair, leaving your hair feeling extremely dry. This method was recommended by a natural and it works! A few of my readers tried it and reported back it works. So give it a try if you haven't. It's the only way I use glycerin successfully.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've stayed in protective styles so often that I don't know what's best for my lo-po hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2013)

faithVA said:


> One good thing about my low porosity hair is on rainy days like today my hair doesn't really poof. So I can wear a twist out with 100% chance of rain. Let's see how that works out when my hair gets longer.



Hair Envy. My best hair days are on rainy days and here go other women "How your hair still look good?" I don't make fun of women with Unicorn hair because on rainy days, I'm one of them!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 19, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I can't link it but I did a blog post about how to use glycerin - spritz with water, use glycerin product, spritz with more water. Layering water beneath & on top of the glycerin product ensures it has proper hydration to attract moisture to the hair. Without this added hydration, it was pull moisture out of the hair, leaving your hair feeling extremely dry. This method was recommended by a natural and it works! A few of my readers tried it and reported back it works. So give it a try if you haven't. It's the only way I use glycerin successfully.


 
divachyk

Thanks for this! I will certainly try this in the dry Winter time  I have a strong feeling my beloved S-Curl will turn on me in the next few months ... I'm happy with the new formula but I've only been using it since the Spring so...

Oh how I wish it was humid all year long... it's the only time my hair stays consistently soft & moisturized with little effort!


----------



## classoohfive (Aug 24, 2013)

faithVA said:


> One good thing about my low porosity hair is on rainy days like today my hair doesn't really poof. So I can wear a twist out with 100% chance of rain. Let's see how that works out when my hair gets longer.




There was a sudden downpour earlier this week, started right when I went to get my daughter from school, so I was unprepared. My texlaxed hair was soaked but my natural hair just laughed at the thought of taking in any moisture.  It's great for hairdos but I really needed the moisture that day.  I had washed my hair the night before and it just wasn't having it. I was holding the shower head inches above my head with very warm water and it took forever for my hair to get wet. *sigh*


----------



## classoohfive (Aug 24, 2013)

When I organized my hair care stuff recently I found a box of John Frieda permanent color dye. I had a coupon to get it for free so I picked it up and it sat.  

I didn't see any reviews here and I found just a few black women on YT who had used it. I said a while ago that I would keep experimenting to get some moisture until the end of August and then try a permanent dye to get this LoPo hair more on the normal side, I'm just worried about how my texlaxed hair will take it... I think I'm going to hold off another month and try:




Saludable84 said:


> The washing doesn't affect it at all. I have two shampoos, PM Shampoo One and Elasta QP Shampoo for Relaxed Hair. I just use them interchangeably and DC after every wash. I have actually have better moisture retention when I wash 2x a week versus 1x. I also always use heat. It seems scary at first, as I use to wash 2x a month, but 1x a week has allowed me to have much better retention.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together




I'm going to try shampooing and DCing twice a week for the next month. I'm a little worried that even with a gentle shampoo it may be too rough for my hair; on the other hand, it's less rough than a dye so this would probably be my best course for now.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2013)

My hair is doing much better this year than last year. Making slight changes here and there and still playing around with theories.

My heat cap broke last weekend so I had to spend some time under the dryer. Not my favorite thing. So I will modify my regi a bit to deal with it. I will apply my DC and sit under the dryer for 15 minutes with a cap. Then I will smooth the conditioner into my strands since my hair is now warm. Then I will sit under the dryer for another 5 to 10 minutes to generate some heat then I will put on some extra layers to hold the heat in and let it further condition. I am playing around with the idea of smoothing the conditioner in after the hair warms up. I will see how this goes.

However, without the heat cap, I skipped my after rinse 15 minute baggy with heat. I can baggy for 15 minutes. It just works better with heat. And I really didn't want to sit under the dryer again. 

Still playing around with LOC. I don't think LOC or LCO work for me.  Next wash day I am going to try LC and LLC and see if I have better results. In the 4 years I have been doing this I have not seen where oil has benefited my hair at all, no matter how I try to use it.


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 29, 2013)

Debating washing my hair tonight or waiting until tomorrow night. I wanted to install braids this weekend but I may not be able too. I only have 4 packs of hair and I need 2 more packs to get my whole head done (gonna check when I get home tho). Hopefully I will have enough and I will just start Friday night when I get off work and hopefully be done by the time I have to go to work Saturday. Kinda regretting taking a Saturday shift...at least my paycheck will be fat.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My hair is doing much better this year than last year. Making slight changes here and there and still playing around with theories.
> 
> My heat cap broke last weekend so I had to spend some time under the dryer. Not my favorite thing. So I will modify my regi a bit to deal with it. I will apply my DC and sit under the dryer for 15 minutes with a cap. Then I will smooth the conditioner into my strands since my hair is now warm. Then I will sit under the dryer for another 5 to 10 minutes to generate some heat then I will put on some extra layers to hold the heat in and let it further condition. I am playing around with the idea of smoothing the conditioner in after the hair warms up. I will see how this goes.
> 
> ...



faithVA - what do you use for your LC and your LLC?

I think LOC or LCO works best for me right after washing.  Lately, I've been using just my water sprit mix and KBB hydrating hair cream for my daily moisture, though I'm doing it while my hair is in twists.  I'm not sure if it will work the same while my hair is out.   Also, KBB has glycerin, so I don't know about winter.   I've been mulling over trying to make my own.  I'm just not sure I want to.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 30, 2013)

If you ladies were to pick 1-2 hair care lines to use exclusively for you me hair, what would they be.   I was able to use mainly just one for my relaxed hair, but I haven't found one line for my natural.  The closest I get is Curl Junkie.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Debating washing my hair tonight or waiting until tomorrow night. I wanted to install braids this weekend but I may not be able too. I only have 4 packs of hair and I need 2 more packs to get my whole head done (gonna check when I get home tho). Hopefully I will have enough and I will just start Friday night when I get off work and hopefully be done by the time I have to go to work Saturday. Kinda regretting taking a Saturday shift...at least my paycheck will be fat.



Do the perimeter with the 4 packs you have. Then do the remaining when you get the hair. 6 packs of hair is a lot of hair though. As big as my head is I don't remember them every using more than 4. But I also don't wear my braids very long.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2013)

[USER=6714 said:
			
		

> uofmpanther[/USER];18912685]faithVA - what do you use for your LC and your LLC?
> 
> I think LOC or LCO works best for me right after washing.  Lately, I've been using just my water sprit mix and KBB hydrating hair cream for my daily moisture, though I'm doing it while my hair is in twists.  I'm not sure if it will work the same while my hair is out.   Also, KBB has glycerin, so I don't know about winter.   I've been mulling over trying to make my own.  I'm just not sure I want to.



I haven't tried the LC or the LLC yet. But when I do I will be using the As I Am Leave-in for the 1st (L). I will use Purabody Sapote for the 2nd (L) and the Purabody Murumuru for the (C).

I have never gotten the LOC, LCO to work on any stage. I have never gotten oil to work for me and I have tried 90% of the oils mentioned on this board. Finally trying something different. I doubt if it could be worse.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> If you ladies were to pick 1-2 hair care lines to use exclusively for you me hair, what would they be.   I was able to use mainly just one for my relaxed hair, but I haven't found one line for my natural.  The closest I get is Curl Junkie.



I would use As I Am and 4 Naturals. Unfortunately I don't think 4 Naturals will be around long  I haven't found another line yet that works well on my hair. I will experiment with a few more next year.


----------



## hnntrr (Aug 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Do the perimeter with the 4 packs you have. Then do the remaining when you get the hair. 6 packs of hair is a lot of hair though. As big as my head is I don't remember them every using more than 4. But I also don't wear my braids very long.



I always but in TBL braids cause I am too lazy to cut them before install hahahaha. I think I used 5 last time? I did pretty decent sized braids. But eh I don't wanna run out. BSS's around here are few and far between and the ones I found have very little product. I am just going to wait until Tuesday when I have a bit more time. I am tired and I have work and orientation this weekend. Uhg.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 31, 2013)

Yesterday, I got caught into a downpour.  Black women started running, but my hair was loving it.   That was at about 10 last night.  Why is my hair still damp?  It's 8 am.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 1, 2013)

faithVA - If you like purabody, they are having a 50% off sale right now


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2013)

^^Thank You. I will check it out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2013)

Tonight I did LLC on the right and LC on the left and my hair likes it better than LOC or LCO so I will be skipping the oil for a while if not indefinitely. I will use oil for hot oil treatments prior to my shampoo. There seems to be enough oil in the creams to satisfy my hair. I will experiment to see if there is a difference between LLC and LC for me.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Sep 5, 2013)

I washed last night, adding BS to my HE LTR (so many acronyms!). And then the heavens opened up and God spoke to me. He said "Child, you are going to have beautifully soft hair tomorrow, even if you airdry."

I am sooo mad I never read this thread sooner! LTR was always nice to my hair, but now it's just...  My airdried hair has *never* felt like this, ever! And I even forgot to moisturize before I went to bed. And it's still soft and moisturized and everything.


----------



## FelaShrine (Sep 5, 2013)

whats BS? lol ofr whats YOUR definition of BS


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> whats BS? lol ofr whats YOUR definition of BS



I was wondering the same thing. After some brain strain I think she is referring to baking soda.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I was wondering the same thing. After some brain strain I think she is referring to baking soda.



That is so much better than the traditional definition.  Lol


----------



## NaiyaAi (Sep 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I was wondering the same thing. After some brain strain I think she is referring to baking soda.




FelaShrine Yes, I was talking about baking soda. When first I saw it abbreviated upthread, everytime I read it the other definition came to mind first.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 6, 2013)

Do you ladies use a daily spritz to moisturize? If so, what do you use? I currently use a homemade daily, but I want to experiment a little I think.  I'm currently on a baggying challenge to test out my spritz, and I feel like the moisture should be higher


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

^^Right now I am using Giovannia Eco-Chic leave-in as my spritz. Sometimes I use diluted S-curl. I haven't done any of them consistently enough to say that its fabulous. However, the Giovanni seems to work OK for right now. I'm doing a light spritz at night with a 15 minute baggy and then sealing with Shea Moisture Elixir. The Giovanni doesn't seem to make my hair frizzy so far.


----------



## ail221 (Sep 6, 2013)

--Share your hair background
I have been transitioning for the past 15 months. I swear I have moments when my hair like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've always had difficulty perming and coloring my hair. My hair dense with thick strands and laughs at rinses and my attempts to change it's natural color. 

--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?
Dryness and frizz
--What have you tried that worked?
Rinsing my hair with warm water, cold water just sits on top of my hair like a puddle. Using lighter oil such as coconut oil after spritzing with warm water,  and steaming my hair, trying to lift my cuticles with steam before I DC. 
--What have you tried that did not work?
Heavy sealers like Shea butter or castor oil in larger sections. The only way I can moisturize with these are practically one small twist at a time.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> ail221;18938445[/USER]]--Share your hair background
> I have been transitioning for the past 15 months. I swear I have moments when my hair like
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome. I love your gif  Made me laugh.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 6, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> I washed last night, adding BS to my HE LTR (so many acronyms!). And then the heavens opened up and God spoke to me. He said "Child, you are going to have beautifully soft hair tomorrow, even if you airdry."
> 
> I am sooo mad I never read this thread sooner! LTR was always nice to my hair, but now it's just...  My airdried hair has *never* felt like this, ever! And I even forgot to moisturize before I went to bed. And it's still soft and moisturized and everything.


 
Has LTR been reformulated since back in the day? My hair hated it before NaiyaAi


----------



## NaiyaAi (Sep 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Has LTR been reformulated since back in the day? My hair hated it beforehttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=330001


divachyk I think it was reformulated last year. I never tried the old formula so I can't compare the two, but my hair loves the current one.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 6, 2013)

NaiyaAi, I have some time to waste this evening. I might pick it up and check out the ingredients list. Thank you.


----------



## Celesti (Sep 14, 2013)

-- Share your background. 
 I've been natural for about 2 years now. I stopped pressing my hair in Nov. 2011. I've never permed, but i straightened my hair very hard like a perm lol. I BC'd my hair to 7 inches. And now I'm currently and 15 inches. 

 -- What hair symptoms are you exhibiting?

I've experienced: 
•hair that feels totally unmoisturized, after hair had dried from a wash. Aka: nothing is holding moisture.
•rough ends
• product sitting on my hair 
•hair takes time to get wet

-- What have you tried that works so far?

1. Finding a conditioner with low molecular weight. 

There are a few blogs and sites that talk about molecular weight and hair. I can't explain it well myself. But one easy example is: we have a hard time getting moisture in low porosity hair. The reason is that, water molecules are larger than the opening of are cuticles. Meaning it takes longer time for water to diffuse in. Different ingredients can cause water molecules to be broken down smaller sizes to get under the cuticle. Now as far as finding a conditioner with low molecular weight, there isn't some test you can do, just trial and error. I found a conditioner that works for me on a whim. And surprisingly it's Pantene lol. It doesn't feel like its just sitting on my hair. It actually affects my hair. Different conditioners have different molecular weights, so that's why some conditioners just sits on your hair and some actually give effect. For example, suave naturals feels like putting globs of Vaseline on my hair (it does great for my skin though lol) So it was trial and error/ whimsical choice for me.

2. Glycerin

Now I can't say it's as simple as put glycerin on your hair and you're done. You have to find the amount that works for you. For me, if I use I much, my hair feels coated and slightly dry. If I use too little it doesn't last very long. From my own studies, I believe glycerin binds to water molecules and clings to them. So when diluted, it's already bound. So when you spray glycerin/water mix onto the hair, it settles and retains moisture. I don't think it draws moisture from the air necessarily. If you use too much glycerin in comparison to water, then your hair can be dry because there is remaining glycerin that has nothing to bind to (So I've read, glycerin can bind to 3 molecules of water) which gives that coated feeling. If you use too little, all the glycerin is bound, however, it might not be enough to moisturize, or if it does,won't last very long. I do believe that moisturized hair has a higher tendency to be affect by humidity. I guess that's why people associate glycerin with humidity and believe that glycerin draws moisture from the air.

3. Letting my conditioner set.
When I put the conditioner in my hair, I let it set, with a shower cap on, while I scrub my body. It gives time to soften my hair.

4. Shampooing with a sulfate that works for my hair.
This took testing. The shampooing should help in removing oils and lint from scalp, (and hair if you prefer) so you can receive moisture. Now depending on how oily or dry your scalp is, you should find a shampoo that works for you. I use ammonium lauryl sulfate.  I'm even surprised I use it,  (I think it's because I get dandruff easily). But it doesn't strip my hair; however, it does remove some oil. (I recently started diluting a little water in it.) I think everyone should use some type of shampoo. It doesn't have to be mine, or a sulfate, but something to remove oil and lint. So it can give your hair higher access to moisture. I think the only reason to use specifically a sulfate is if you use silicones. And I do lol. But ammonium works for me.

5. Damp styling, with milky textured products.

I don't style on wet hair. I dry my hair with a towel, and I give my hair time to dry a little now. The milky product I use is a mix of conditioner water, glycerin, and oil. And my hair will conform to it. I use 150 ml of water/glycerin (25% glycerin and 75% water), 1/3 c. Conditioner and a little bit of oil... Like 1 or 1 1/2 Tbs. and it works pretty well now.

So far this had been helping a lot. I wish I had this info in the beginning. Because my hair was literally stuck on plateaus. And this stuff has been helping me get over the humps. 

One thing I'd like to try is liquid Castile soap. Because it's like a less rough version of the Cherry Lola treatment. Also I've read that Castile soap can lower the molecular weight of water, or in other words, make it small enough to get under the cuticle! ( But to use a small amount) I just don't know how to use it yet. So I need to do a lot of reading.

I hope this helps somebody though, I truly knows how it feels to be stuck at one length, my info won't apply to everyone I'm sure, but I hope it helps someone.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2013)

I was feeling some kind of way with doing the Komaza Hair Analysis. I was just feeling weird sending my hair off for someone to review it. However, I'm come to be comfy with it and will be sending my hair off for analysis. Keep you all posted when I finally decide to move forward. I'm interested to see/hear what is said pertaining porosity.


----------



## Holla (Sep 15, 2013)

What is LLC?

LOC=liquid,cream,oil?


I add castile soap and baking soda to my conditioner when DCing.  Should I be adding both? How much of each should I add? I think I add about 1 tablespoon per cup size of conditioner.  Thoughts?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2013)

i need to clarify my hair, i hope it won't be a challenge, since i have a ton of new growth.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 15, 2013)

shortdub78, you'll be fine. If anything, just prepoo and do not let the shampoo sit in the hair, just wash and rinse out.

DH asked me today if I knew what it was like to feel water drop straight on to my scalp. I told him, I wish I knew what it was like to not have to section my hair just to get it fully wet to wash it, that it takes 2 minutes to get my hair wet, and even then its not fully wet. He just stopped talking.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2013)

Celesti said:


> -- Share your background.
> I've been natural for about 2 years now. I stopped pressing my hair in Nov. 2011. I've never permed, but i straightened my hair very hard like a perm lol. I BC'd my hair to 7 inches. And now I'm currently and 15 inches.
> 
> -- What hair symptoms are you exhibiting?
> ...


 
Thanks for the post. I like detailed post


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> If you ladies were to pick 1-2 hair care lines to use exclusively for you me hair, what would they be. I was able to use mainly just one for my relaxed hair, but I haven't found one line for my natural. The closest I get is Curl Junkie.


 
uofmpanther, Aubrey Organics and HairVeda.

Why?
HairVeda offers great cleansers for clarifying and co-cleansing.
Aubrey Organics offers great conditioners. I also use Aubrey as my leave ins.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 21, 2013)

divachyk said:


> uofmpanther, Aubrey Organics and HairVeda.
> 
> Why?
> HairVeda offers great cleansers for clarifying and co-cleansing.
> Aubrey Organics offers great conditioners. I also use Aubrey as my leave ins.



divachyk - I am liking Aubrey Organics more and more for my shampoos and conditioners.  I think the Blue Green Algae hair mask may be too much protein for me, but I love the White Camellia Shampoo and the Island Replenishing Conditioner.  I just bought the White Camellia Conditioner to try it.  I tried to use the HSR as a leave-in, but it didn't work.  That's why I like CJ better as a potential one line.  My hair likes their cleanser, deep conditioners, and leave-in.


----------



## Holla (Sep 21, 2013)

Does the shampoo matter for low porosity? I changed the way I condition bc of my low density but not how I poo.  LIke I warm up my conditioners, DCing under the dryer, adding baking soda to my conditioner, etc. 

What should I do with my shampoo?  I use keracare hydrating/detangling poo and I love it.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 21, 2013)

Holla said:


> Does the shampoo matter for low porosity? I changed the way I condition bc of my low density but not how I poo.  LIke I warm up my conditioners, DCing under the dryer, adding baking soda to my conditioner, etc.  What should I do with my shampoo?  I use keracare hydrating/detangling poo and I love it.



For me, it matters only because I need a moisturizing gentle lather shampoo. I can't use shampoos with smoothing ingredients. If a shampoo makes my hair feel slightly raspy, then it's usually ok. As far as conditioning, I always have to use heat unless I'm cowashing (if that happens) where I don't usually have high expectations for conditioner.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## divachyk (Sep 22, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> divachyk - I am liking Aubrey Organics more and more for my shampoos and conditioners.  I think the Blue Green Algae hair mask may be too much protein for me, but I love the White Camellia Shampoo and the Island Replenishing Conditioner.  I just bought the White Camellia Conditioner to try it.  I tried to use the HSR as a leave-in, but it didn't work.  That's why I like CJ better as a potential one line.  My hair likes their cleanser, deep conditioners, and leave-in.



uofmpanther, Blue Green was too much for me also. HSR is thicker, thus it's not as good as a LI. WC is the better LI of the two.


----------



## Cocoloves (Sep 29, 2013)

I finally read through the whole thread! I learned alot!!! 

My hair background: twa with 3b-4b natural hair depending on what section you are looking at. I was natural 10 years ago and long nights of doing my hair no longer appeal to me because I gotta get my sleep. So I plan to keep a twa. 

My hair issues: medium to low porosity.  Youtuber - Green Beauty Channel discusses porosity in terms of a continuum and it makes alot of sense to me. My hair doesn't like alot of chemicals in ANY product as it will sit on my hair. But it will absorb all natural products, which is why I make my own (also got recipes from this you tuber too). Even with an inch of hair, my hair takes hours to dry.  I can get build up quickly and this thread taught me to wash more often. 

What works for me: AO HSR and AO GPB. Oil rinses, homemade leave-in(distilled, water, glycerin, herbal hot oil (recipe from green beauty), flaxseed gel and homemade creamy moisturizer using mostly mango butter, a little shea,and a little illippe butter (modified green beauty recipe- I should get a job with her as I am promoting her so much!!) Ayurveda: sukesh From Henna Sooq and Hibiscus powder. Castile soap based homemade shampoo - recipe from the web. I see no reason to reinvent.

What doesn't work: any protein use more than once a week.  Henna treatment  - very bad, very very bad, any product with alot of shea butter. Any product with ingredients I can't even pronounce. This stuff just sits on my head. And maybe ACV - I have a ACV creamy rinse from Ebene Naturals that I haven't used and my hair is staying soft. 

I have learned from this thread to rinse with warm  water.

Question: for those with lp with natural hair and color - what color have you used?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2013)

[USER=381361 said:
			
		

> Cocoloves[/USER];19027499]I finally read through the whole thread! I learned alot!!!
> 
> My hair background: twa with 3b-4b natural hair depending on what section you are looking at. I was natural 10 years ago and long nights of doing my hair no longer appeal to me because I gotta get my sleep. So I plan to keep a twa.
> 
> ...



I'm going to check out the Green Beauty Channel. Thanks for the info. 

As far as color, I have used Soft Sheen Carson brand from Target, Bigen, ION from Sally's, Naturatint and Shea Moisture. 

I only use permanent because rinses and demi colors lay on my strands and make my hair dryer.

I'm currently using Naturtint. 

I'm going to try using Walnut Powder next week. I will keep everyone posted on if and how it works.


----------



## Cocoloves (Sep 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to check out the Green Beauty Channel. Thanks for the info.
> 
> As far as color, I have used Soft Sheen Carson brand from Target, Bigen, ION from Sally's, Naturatint and Shea Moisture.
> 
> ...



I can't did shea moisture hair color. Can it found online?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Sep 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to check out the Green Beauty Channel. Thanks for the info.
> 
> As far as color, I have used Soft Sheen Carson brand from Target, Bigen, ION from Sally's, Naturatint and Shea Moisture.



How'd you like the Shea Moisture hair color? Did the color actually take? I wanna try it but I am afraid.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2013)

Cocoloves said:


> I can't did shea moisture hair color. Can it found online?



I'm not sure. I went to a Target on the other side of town to get it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2013)

[USER=20656 said:
			
		

> blackeyes31626[/USER];19027699]How'd you like the Shea Moisture hair color? Did the color actually take? I wanna try it but I am afraid.



All permanent color takes on my hair. It worked fine. But I can't find a reason to pay the extra money for what I can get in Naturatint. They work the same as far as I can tell. 

I color my hair every quarter, so it is just a matter of what brand I am going to use.

Bigen was a fail. And I felt a bit uncomfortable with the ION. It had a lot more chemicals in it than I wanted. As far as natural hair colors I think they all work about the same.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2013)

AO GPB is awesome. At first, I didn't think so. My hair felt protein overloaded when used the first one or two times. This time around, however, it didn't. I applied to dry hair for 15 minutes, cleansed & steamed for 20 minutes. I'm digging GPB. I won't use it often as my hair is still protein phobic but this will be my protein of choice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> All permanent color takes on my hair. It worked fine. But I can't find a reason to pay the extra money for what I can get in Naturatint. They work the same as far as I can tell.
> 
> I color my hair every quarter, so it is just a matter of what brand I am going to use.
> 
> Bigen was a fail. And I felt a bit uncomfortable with the ION. It had a lot more chemicals in it than I wanted. As far as natural hair colors I think they all work about the same.



I want to go the perm route in a couple of weeks. Rinses don't last or barely take.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I want to go the perm route in a couple of weeks. Rinses don't last or barely take.



Yeah, I didn't get them to take either. They also made my hair more brittle.

I am going to try the walnut powder this weekend. I will let you know how that works out. If it works then I will have a non chemical way to cover my grays. If not I have a box of naturtint in the closet ready to go.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 1, 2013)

New Regimen is working so great.!!! I am doing this 2-3 times a week.

Rinsing under steady stream of water. 
Applying conditioner for further detangling 
Shampooing out conditioner/build up with no sulphate shampoo...(still doing curly girl method so all my products are silicone and sulphate free).
Plop for five minutes
Apply DC to damp/semi dry hair
DC Overnight or with heat for 30 minutes.
Rinse out DC in morning and apply curl custard and eco styler. Its not cold yet so I can still get away with leaving the house with a wet head. 

For daily maintenance I spritz with water and hit some pieces that feel a little dry with some more moisturizer and refresh the curl. Really happy. My curls are soft and bouncy, even my SO said my hair was really soft.

I need to get my ends trimmed at some point. I am going home this weekend and I may get my mom to trim them for me using the twist out method. 

Had some breakage today but mostly was shed hairs....about a peanut m&m size since I last washed. I was so happy to see those long shed hairs!!!

AHHH Things are going great. I am going to just stay with this regimen for awhile or at least until it gets to cold then I might do braids for the month or two its super cold. I might do the puff again tomorrow since it is less manipulation than shingling my whole head. We will see though. I really wanna do two puffs but it makes me feel like I am going to look like 15.


----------



## Cocoloves (Oct 2, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> New Regimen is working so great.!!! I am doing this 2-3 times a week.  Rinsing under steady stream of water. Applying conditioner for further detangling Shampooing out conditioner/build up with no sulphate shampoo...(still doing curly girl method so all my products are silicone and sulphate free). Plop for five minutes Apply DC to damp/semi dry hair DC Overnight or with heat for 30 minutes. Rinse out DC in morning and apply curl custard and eco styler. Its not cold yet so I can still get away with leaving the house with a wet head.  For daily maintenance I spritz with water and hit some pieces that feel a little dry with some more moisturizer and refresh the curl. Really happy. My curls are soft and bouncy, even my SO said my hair was really soft.  I need to get my ends trimmed at some point. I am going home this weekend and I may get my mom to trim them for me using the twist out method.  Had some breakage today but mostly was shed hairs....about a peanut m&m size since I last washed. I was so happy to see those long shed hairs!!!  AHHH Things are going great. I am going to just stay with this regimen for awhile or at least until it gets to cold then I might do braids for the month or two its super cold. I might do the puff again tomorrow since it is less manipulation than shingling my whole head. We will see though. I really wanna do two puffs but it makes me feel like I am going to look like 15.



I plan on switching to shampoos more often too. I get build up quickly which means it hard to moisturize my hair. It's feels great after a shampoo. I use a Castile soap mix. It works without stripping my hair.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 2, 2013)

Cocoloves said:


> I plan on switching to shampoos more often too. I get build up quickly which means it hard to moisturize my hair. It's feels great after a shampoo. I use a Castile soap mix. It works without stripping my hair.



What is your Castile soap mix? I've been wanting to try it for sometime but Id like a recipe to follow for an example.


----------



## Cocoloves (Oct 2, 2013)

Celesti said:


> What is your Castile soap mix? I've been wanting to try it for sometime but Id like a recipe to follow for an example.



Here us the link that has a lot of Castile soap recipes. You can pick what you like. I use the one for super moisturizing.
http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/shampoorecipes.html


----------



## Celesti (Oct 2, 2013)

Cocoloves said:


> Here us the link that has a lot of Castile soap recipes. You can pick what you like. I use the one for super moisturizing. http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/shampoorecipes.html



Cocoloves The moisturizing shampoo does look really  REALLY good! Though I don't think  I can afford the oils on my budget, I'll probably have to go with the moisturizing one instead of super moisturizing. But thank you for the site, very insightful.


----------



## Cocoloves (Oct 2, 2013)

Celesti said:


> Cocoloves The moisturizing shampoo does look really  REALLY good! Though I don't think  I can afford the oils on my budget, I'll probably have to go with the moisturizing one instead of super moisturizing. But thank you for the site, very insightful.



Your so welcome. They have recipes for every hair product we would need.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 3, 2013)

I am really loving the Purabody Murumuru Moisture Milk.  Lately, I've been spritzing my hair with oil/water, then layering that on top.  I'm trying out coconut castor oil on top of that. 

Oddly enough, my hair didn't like coconut oil on it's own, but it seems to tolerate it with castor oil mixed in.  My hair is so soft right now, and I'm only M&S'ing 1x per day, instead of my usual 2x per day.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I am really loving the Purabody Murumuru Moisture Milk.  Lately, I've been spritzing my hair with oil/water, then layering that on top.  I'm trying out coconut castor oil on top of that.
> 
> Oddly enough, my hair didn't like coconut oil on it's own, but it seems to tolerate it with castor oil mixed in.  My hair is so soft right now, and I'm only M&S'ing 1x per day, instead of my usual 2x per day.



It sounds good but I'm too afraid to try that. My hair isn't loving the murumuru. Hair is so fickle


----------



## divachyk (Oct 6, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I am really loving the Purabody Murumuru Moisture Milk.  Lately, I've been spritzing my hair with oil/water, then layering that on top.  I'm trying out coconut castor oil on top of that.  Oddly enough, my hair didn't like coconut oil on it's own, but it seems to tolerate it with castor oil mixed in.  My hair is so soft right now, and I'm only M&S'ing 1x per day, instead of my usual 2x per day.





faithVA said:


> It sounds good but I'm too afraid to try that. My hair isn't loving the murumuru. Hair is so fickle


Pura MM is my staple leave in. I use it with the LOC method as mentioned in my blog. uofmpanther faithVA


----------



## mg1979 (Oct 6, 2013)

Celesti said:


> -- Share your background.
> I've been natural for about 2 years now. I stopped pressing my hair in Nov. 2011. I've never permed, but i straightened my hair very hard like a perm lol. I BC'd my hair to 7 inches. And now I'm currently and 15 inches.
> 
> -- What hair symptoms are you exhibiting?
> ...


 
Which Pantene conditioner and which sulfate shampoo works well for you?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19057741]Pura MM is my staple leave in. I use it with the LOC method as mentioned in my blog. uofmpanther faithVA



I remember you mentioned that to me before. I have tried it for about a month and my hair just doesn't like it. I tried the Sapote as a leave-in, it wasn't crazy about that either. Now I can use the AIA Leave-in and follow it with the Sapote and that works just fine. 

I've actually stopped doing the LOC method. I got rid of oils all together. I now either do LC or LLC and my hair is doing much better. I think my issue is that there is enough oil in the leave-in and the creams I use and adding oil in addition was too much for my strands. 

I did buy the Beautiful Curl Leave-in since it was on sale. I will give that a try. I don't think it will work as a leave-in but it may be good for my "C" step.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 6, 2013)

mg1979 said:


> Which Pantene conditioner and which sulfate shampoo works well for you?



mg1979 

I use beautiful lengths Pantene conditioner, though there are a few other Pantene conditioners with the same ingredients, in the same exact order lol. I also use garnier Fructis pure and clean shampoo. However it does have ammonium lauryl sulfate in it. 

I can't say my products will work for everyone. But I do know that everyone's hair retains best with different ingredients and methods. I found what worked for me by reading and testing different ingredients based off my hair's needs and issues. And it ended up being sulfate a and silicones lol.  But I hope this helps some.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I remember you mentioned that to me before. I have tried it for about a month and my hair just doesn't like it. I tried the Sapote as a leave-in, it wasn't crazy about that either. Now I can use the AIA Leave-in and follow it with the Sapote and that works just fine.   I've actually stopped doing the LOC method. I got rid of oils all together. I now either do LC or LLC and my hair is doing much better. I think my issue is that there is enough oil in the leave-in and the creams I use and adding oil in addition was too much for my strands.  I did buy the Beautiful Curl Leave-in since it was on sale. I will give that a try. I don't think it will work as a leave-in but it may be good for my "C" step.



LOC doesn't work for me either so I usually do LCO which works great or sometimes CO depending on how residuey my hair it. For me, water works as my best liquid and an oil with a small amount of silicones works better at sealing.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> LOC doesn't work for me either so I usually do LCO which works great or sometimes CO depending on how residuey my hair it. For me, water works as my best liquid and an oil with a small amount of silicones works better at sealing.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



I tried LCO as well. It didn't occur to me until recently that maybe I just couldn't do the "O" no matter where it is. After reading so many reviews, I thought I had to be doing it wrong. But after a year I had run out of ways and products to try. Even after just putting on the L and the C my hair feels greasy.

Even though we all seem to share the characteristic of low porosity it doesn't seem to play out the same way in the different heads in here


----------



## Celesti (Oct 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I tried LCO as well. It didn't occur to me until recently that maybe I just couldn't do the "O" no matter where it is. After reading so many reviews, I thought I had to be doing it wrong. But after a year I had run out of ways and products to try. Even after just putting on the L and the C my hair feels greasy.  Even though we all seem to share the characteristic of low porosity it doesn't seem to play out the same way in the different heads in here



That's very true, even though we all have similar traits of low porosity, LOC method varies. 
I did the LCO method for awhile but it made it feel greasy like nothing was being affected. So now I mix it all in a bottle (to get a milky texture) and spray it on. It's working like a charm  I guess it's different for everyone because some porosities are lower than others, even though we are all lower than normal? Idk I think I'm making this more confusing lol ^_^


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

[USER=353935 said:
			
		

> Celesti[/USER];19063219]That's very true, even though we all have similar traits of low porosity, LOC method varies.
> I did the LCO method for awhile but it made it feel greasy like nothing was being affected. So now I mix it all in a bottle (to get a milky texture) and spray it on. It's working like a charm  I guess it's different for everyone because some porosities are lower than others, even though we are all lower than normal? Idk I think I'm making this more confusing lol ^_^



I understood exactly what you meant. So what do you put in your bottle? 

It may be something I can use while my hair is twisted up.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 7, 2013)

@Celesti @Saludable84 @faithVA, I do not care for Sapote. It's too light for my hair. Provided no hydration benefit. What's AIA? I don't have fine strands, thus LOC works. @Nix08 has fine strands (she's relaxed though and her porosity is semi-low last we spoke on this topic) and she loves the LOC.

@faithVA, I'm glad you found a technique that works...that's all that counts.

I feel like I'm repeating myself...I sure hope not. If so, charge it to my mind, not my heart. I honestly forget what threads I say what in....but my process is this (LOC) -- check out today's post as I detail it there but in short it's....

DC / Seal / Rinse / Seal / 

DC with condish of choice
Apply about a nickel size amount of oil to hair before rinsing (seals in DCner)
Rinse with warm not cool / cold (hair feels much better this way)
Seal water in with coconut oil soaked hands this is step 1 & 2 of the LOC
Tshirt dry to absorb excess water
Apply LI (the C)
Sometimes I add a drop of oil to ends only to ensure they are nice & coated


----------



## Celesti (Oct 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I understood exactly what you meant. So what do you put in your bottle?  It may be something I can use while my hair is twisted up.



 Well I use about one third to a half of cup of conditioner. And I use 150 mL of water/glycerin mix. (25% glycerin; 75% water) And use about a tablespoon to 2 tablespoons of coconut oil. And it all goes in my 8 oz. spray bottle.

I think why it's been working is because it has a milky/watery texture to where it sprayable, instead thick and greasy. I think when people say steaming your hair is good for a little porosity hair, spraying your hair with watered down conditioner has a similar effect. Not as strong however, but similar in ways. Though I don't have a steamer myself.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I do not care for Sapote. It's too light for my hair. Provided no hydration benefit. What's AIA? I don't have fine strands, thus LOC works. @Nix08 has fine strands (she's relaxed though and her porosity is semi-low last we spoke on this topic) and she loves the LOC.
> 
> @faithVA, I'm glad you found a technique that works...that's all that counts.
> 
> ...



You are right. That I found what works is all that matters. I am just enjoying the back and forth conversation 

Yeah the Sapote is weird. It works well inbetween my leave-in and cream, but it doesn't work well alone as the leave-in or cream. If I had the right cream, I probably wouldn't need it. It isn't a repurchase but it isn't a giveaway either.

It is alright to repeat yourself. This thread stays pretty quiet so any post is nice to have.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 7, 2013)

divachyk is right..I'm fine stranded and I'm pretty sure I'm LoPo.  I actually do LOCO now I seal water or acv and saa rinse with oil (rice bran oil) then apply my cream leave in then seal that in with gleau oil.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 7, 2013)

Nix08, I have done the LOCO many times. I like it also. 

faithVA, I'm glad we both found what works but honestly, I was struggling at one point. I could figure out my left foot from my right foot and it was driving me bonkers.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 7, 2013)

I think whether and what oil my hair likes depends on the style.  It seems to like castor oil when I wear flat twists under my wig, but castor oil is too heavy and greasy when my hair is out.  It doesn't mind grapeseed oil when my hair is out, but I'm not sure the grapeseed oil is actually doing anything.  I want to retry avocado oil, but I'm trying hard not to buy anything for awhile. 

Maybe the castor oil is primarily hitting the ends when my hair is in flat twists?


----------



## Cocoloves (Oct 7, 2013)

Celesti said:


> That's very true, even though we all have similar traits of low porosity, LOC method varies. I did the LCO method for awhile but it made it feel greasy like nothing was being affected. So now I mix it all in a bottle (to get a milky texture) and spray it on. It's working like a charm  I guess it's different for everyone because some porosities are lower than others, even though we are all lower than normal? Idk I think I'm making this more confusing lol ^_^



I decided the same thing today.  My oils are in my leave-in spray and moisturizer.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok -- temps dropped and I'm trying my water / glycerin / water method as I blogged about. It worked in the summer. Let's see if it works for the winter. Report back tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 8, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Ok -- temps dropped and I'm trying my water / glycerin / water method as I blogged about. It worked in the summer. Let's see if it works for the winter. Report back tonight or tomorrow.



I've been wondering the same thing! I've used glycerin all summer, and it was causing my twist outs to revert back to it's coily state. So hopefully    we both have success


----------



## Celesti (Oct 9, 2013)

Even though it's a cooler, my hair didn't last for the short trip from home, to 1 class, and back. This glycerin is really something else lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 10, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I think whether and what oil my hair likes depends on the style.  It seems to like castor oil when I wear flat twists under my wig, but castor oil is too heavy and greasy when my hair is out.  It doesn't mind grapeseed oil when my hair is out, but I'm not sure the grapeseed oil is actually doing anything.  I want to retry avocado oil, but I'm trying hard not to buy anything for awhile.
> 
> Maybe the castor oil is primarily hitting the ends when my hair is in flat twists?



I used some jbco on my scalp edges and sealed with vco and jbco on my hair and ends.I like how it feels. Its heavy, but I am Bunning it right now. I need some tresemme naturals moisture conditioner to cowash with.I'm trying to let my color last longer and I plan on exercising. For my next wash, I'm going to do a medium protein treatment. My ends look good, but I don't like what my hair looks like when wet. I think it just looks thin from all of the postpartum shedding and the meds I was taking for hormones. I feel good about my little bun today. I don't plan on moisturizing tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought a sample of some Hazelnut oil. I think someone in this thread recommended it. It felt very light on my hands, even lighter than sunflower oil. I have given up on oils but I am going to try this one. Even if it doesn't feel greasy I have to make sure it doesn't cause my hair to feel drier or harder.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2013)

faithVA, I've never tried hazelnut or almond. I was always afraid it would break me because of the nut based oil. My logic makes no sense because I'm using argan without issues. Do report back.



divachyk said:


> Ok -- temps dropped and I'm trying my water / glycerin / water method as I blogged about. It worked in the summer. Let's see if it works for the winter. Report back tonight or tomorrow.


 


Celesti said:


> I've been wondering the same thing! I've used glycerin all summer, and it was causing my twist outs to revert back to it's coily state. So hopefully we both have success


 


Celesti said:


> Even though it's a cooler, my hair didn't last for the short trip from home, to 1 class, and back. This glycerin is really something else lol.


 
Celesti & Others - my glycerin method worked. My hair felt nice and moisturized by the end of the night. I even went walking (for excercise) out in the cooler, windy temps. I spritz with water, add glycerin product, spritz with more water and seal. Try that Celesti and let me know what you think.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2013)

divachyk said:


> faithVA, I've never tried hazelnut or almond. I was always afraid it would break me because of the nut based oil. My logic makes no sense because I'm using argan without issues. Do report back.



I definitely will. I also purchased some other ingredients from Ingredients To Die For. I will update everyone on those when I try them out. I purchased

--Vegemoist
--Marshmallow Moisture Balm
--Organicals Dew Drops
and Organicals Moisture Lock (something like that )

I think I will try the vegemoist on wash day Monday.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 10, 2013)

divachyk said:


> faithVA, I've never tried hazelnut or almond. I was always afraid it would break me because of the nut based oil. My logic makes no sense because I'm using argan without issues. Do report back.  Celesti & Others - my glycerin method worked. My hair felt nice and moisturized by the end of the night. I even went walking (for excercise) out in the cooler, windy temps. I spritz with water, add glycerin product, spritz with more water and seal. Try that Celesti and let me know what you think.



My hair is staying moisturized, just my styles aren't lasting lol. I guess even though it's cold, the humidity is still making my hair draw up and revert lol what a shame ^_^


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2013)

Celesti, that's weird. I would think the style would last if the hair remained moisturized. I learned something new.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 10, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Celesti, that's weird. I would think the style would last if the hair remained moisturized. I learned something new.



Well I can't say I know for sure why, but I do live in a coastal area. And humidity is a beast. But maybe with glycerin combined, it's even more disastrous to my hair.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2013)

Celesti said:


> Well I can't say I know for sure why, but I do live in a coastal area. And humidity is a beast. But maybe with glycerin combined, it's even more disastrous to my hair.



Celesti, I'm in a coastal area also. Humidity is crazy.


----------



## Celesti (Oct 11, 2013)

divachyk you know, I think the sealing part is what I'm missing. Like my hair doesn't need sealing for moisture retention, but maybe to hold styles. And it's funny because the more I think about it, the products I stopped using, like Shea butter, is around the same time my hair stopped holding a twist out lol. I think you're on to something. Thanks for the tip


----------



## divachyk (Oct 12, 2013)

Sure thing Celesti!


----------



## Celesti (Oct 14, 2013)

I tried the Shea butter, and it definitely added to the softness, but my hair is still shrinking up. Maybe the dew points are still high even though it's cooler outside :\ Though I don't mind because it will make me stay in my protective styles lol. I just wait until it's definitely winter cold.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2013)

Now that temps are cooling, how's the hair holding up. Temps are still decent in FL although they've cooled some. We're still wearing shorts & tshirts so it hasn't cooled all that much.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Now that temps are cooling, how's the hair holding up. Temps are still decent in FL although they've cooled some. We're still wearing shorts & tshirts so it hasn't cooled all that much.



Its in the 40's- low 60's around here. My hair is holding up, but I need to stop sleeping with conditioner and leaving it in my hair for days. U know I am trying to get it together! Lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Now that temps are cooling, how's the hair holding up. Temps are still decent in FL although they've cooled some. We're still wearing shorts & tshirts so it hasn't cooled all that much.



Temps in NY are around 50-60 degrees maybe reaching 70. Because there is no real moisture, the weather actually helps my hair to behave. Fall is my favorite hair season.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2013)

It is in the 60s and 70s here. There is definitely less humidity and the air is a bit drier. Fortunately or not, my scalp tells me about the weather before my hair does. My scalp was really dry several weeks ago. I am now oiling my scalp 1x to 2x a day, spritzing and baggying for at least 15 minutes. And I am sleeping with my bonnet. So far so good.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2013)

It's mid 80s here with humidity so....

Temps have really dropped in your areas. Keep the hair nicely coated & protected. I'm gonna heavy seal for sure this year. My hair does better with heavy sealing but I just forget to do it because I'm doing 50-11 other things. 

shortdub78, sleeping in conditioner may not be all that bad. I use AOWC as a LI and moisturizer. It's really the same difference. Is your hair soaking wet while doing this?

Saludable84, fall is my favorite because that means BF is in the air!  Thanks to furlough, it may be a brief shopping season. 

faithVA, your scalp, my skin. My skin gets dry with the least change in weather. I stay lathered and slathered in oil & butters during the cold months.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2013)

Have any of you lo po ladies tried the Crisco cream? I want to try to make it but not sure if I needed to adapt the recipe any.

The recipe I am looking at calls for
1 Cup crisco
1 tbsp of a butter
3 tbsp of an oil
1/4 Cup of AVG


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

I've dropped the use of oils for now and switched from LOC to LLC. This seems to work better for me. I am still looking for the right product for my "C" step.

On wash day I used AIA Leave-in and Beautiful Curls Leave-In for step 1. I used 1 on the right and the other on the left. I followed that with Purabody Sapote. Then I used Beautiful Curls Activating Cream as my "C" step. I sealed my ends with grease. 

My hair so far is softer and feels more moisturized than with any other combination.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 21, 2013)

faithVA

That C step is so hard and for me, it changes seasonally. My SD WGO was great last spring, but this summer my hair laughed at it. My DB Daily Leave-In might have been the winning choice. It's the winning choice in winter too. I haven't tried anything this fall yet, but since its dry I will probably have to take my chance with something cream based rather than water based. I just got two creams that I am determined to try this fall. I'm also rethinking using multi purpose creams/sealers to replace my CO step overall. 

When I say dry, I mean the dew points are working my hair favor.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Saludable84;19124313[/USER]]faithVA
> 
> That C step is so hard and for me, it changes seasonally. My SD WGO was great last spring, but this summer my hair laughed at it. My DB Daily Leave-In might have been the winning choice. It's the winning choice in winter too. I haven't tried anything this fall yet, but since its dry I will probably have to take my chance with something cream based rather than water based. I just got two creams that I am determined to try this fall. I'm also rethinking using multi purpose creams/sealers to replace my CO step overall.
> 
> When I say dry, I mean the dew points are working my hair favor.



I've never had the right products. I am just starting to get there. I think the Qhemet products may work well but I was trying to find something on the ground first. I also wanted something without the glycerin. Glycerin in my leave-in works well but I would like to skip it in my cream. 

I'm going to try what I have on hand which is a few things. I will try the crisco mix. If that doesn't work, I will try Camille Rose. Fortunately I have a few options. Layering of the leave-ins seems to work for the short term though 

I will be watching the Hair Exchange board for things to try though  Want to keep my cost down.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 21, 2013)

faithVA,

Try whatever you can until you find the right combination. 

As for hair exchange, you have to stalk that board if you want to find something.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 21, 2013)

I am starting to wonder about whether shea butter really works for my hair.  I thought it did, but maybe not.  I've tried the Oyin whipped pudding, the Oyin Whipped Shea, and Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter and none of them worked for me.  All of them have shea in them.  My hair also hates Shea Moisture products, with the exception of the Reconstructive Finishing Elixir (light oil) and the Purification Mask.  I still have a sample of Oyin Boing, so we will see how that works.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 27, 2013)

I have not checked in here in awhile. So *long post ahead* 

My hair is doing a lot better. I really need to stay on washing my hair at least twice a week though. Its getting really long. The back is almost mid neck length. I am hopeful for grazing partial SL by JAN. So far my regimen has been going pretty good minus me doing too many days without washing. 

 My regimen as of now is:
Stand under a steady stream of water and get my hair as wet as it can be. 
Part hair in two sections and apply conditioner, then finger comb my hair, 
Do that on both sides.
Rinse with hot water. 

Put conditioner in again, only not as much as the first time. Shampoo hair with conditioner on it. Rinse REALLY well. 

Apply a quarter size of conditioner. Get out shower an let my hair set for a minute. Then plop my hair for 5-10 minutes with a cotton t shirt. If I am DCing that day I do the same thing plus DCing after my plop and green housing for 4-8 hours. 

Today I used my new denman brush in addition to finger combing, so I finger combed first then went through it with the brush. Worked out really well. My roots were not as poofy and honestly it felt like conditioner spread more evenly doing it that way than finger combing it. We will see how much it separated the curls. The back looked normal from what I could tell but my crown looked a little more frizzy than usual. But that is where the color is applied so we will see how that turns out. It feels like it stretched my curls a bit, but when I rinsed my hair again it formed up like it usually does. Hopefully I will be able to start using the brush as part of my regimen. Hopefully constant use of it does not pull my curls out too much. Gonna have to experiment with how often to use it. 

Here is my brush after just being used for the first time. I don't think that is a bad amount of shed hair for 4 days + only having primarily finger combed my hair for 7 months.

I think this regimen is really working. I don't remember who it was who suggested low po people shampoo more often but you were a god send. I can def see the difference between my hair with product build up and how that affects it taking in moisture and shampooing with a light sulphate really helps. The only downside is, the shampoo that my hair LOVES is too expensive so I have to try and find another one :\. But my hair has really be thriving. 

P.S: If anyone knows of any shampoo's that could be comparable to LUSH's Blousy let me know. Here is the ingredient list. So far the other shampoo's I have used have been to hard and stripped my hair too much, so I use them as clarifying shampoo's but I really want something I can use on the regular basis like the LUSH. 

BLOUSY SHAMPOO: Fair Trade Cloves and Star Anise decoction (Pimenta officinalis, Eugenia caryophyllus and Illicium verum) , Fresh Organic Bananas (Musa paradisica) , Pimento Berry , Ammonium Laureth Sulfate , Glycerine , Propylene Glycol , Cocoa Butter (Theobroma cacao) , Soya Lecithin , Lauryl Betaine , Cocamide MEA , Cupuacu Butter (Theobroma grandiflorum) , Rose Oil (Rosa damascena) , Blackcurrant Absolute (Ribes Nigrum) , Thyme Oil (Thymus vulgaris) , Rosemary Oil (Rosmarinus officinalis) , Juniperberry Oil (Juniperus communis) , *Geraniol , *Limonene , *Linalool , Citronellol , Fragrance ,


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 28, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I am starting to wonder about whether shea butter really works for my hair.  I thought it did, but maybe not.  I've tried the Oyin whipped pudding, the Oyin Whipped Shea, and Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter and none of them worked for me.  All of them have shea in them.  My hair also hates Shea Moisture products, with the exception of the Reconstructive Finishing Elixir (light oil) and the Purification Mask.  I still have a sample of Oyin Boing, so we will see how that works.



I may have jumped to conclusions too fast on the shea butter. I think the issue is water content. My hair loves water, so it loves products with lots of water in them and products that still allow me to use my oil and water daily spritz.  The Oyin whipped pudding, the Oyin Whipped Shea, and Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture don't get me enough water.  I can still get water in with the Reconstructive Finishing Elixir  and the KBB hydrating hair cream.  I think this why my hair likes the camille rose almond jai and the purabody murumuru, which seem to have a lot of water.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I may have jumped to conclusions too fast on the shea butter. I think the issue is water content. My hair loves water, so it loves products with lots of water in them and products that still allow me to use my oil and water daily spritz.  The Oyin whipped pudding, the Oyin Whipped Shea, and Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture don't get me enough water.  I can still get water in with the Reconstructive Finishing Elixir  and the KBB hydrating hair cream.  I think this why my hair likes the camille rose almond jai and the purabody murumuru, which seem to have a lot of water.


-
I have come to a similar conclusion. I don't use anything that can prevent water from getting into my hair. So now I skip butters and oils. I use a cream on wash day and that's it. My hair likes leave-ins. Haven't found anything heavier that it likes. I do plan on trying the Camille Rose soon though.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 28, 2013)

faithVA said:


> -
> I have come to a similar conclusion. I don't use anything that can prevent water from getting into my hair. So now I skip butters and oils. I use a cream on wash day and that's it. My hair likes leave-ins. Haven't found anything heavier that it likes. I do plan on trying the Camille Rose soon though.



faithVA - I would try the Camille Rose Almond Jai Twist first.  I've heard good things about the Aloe Whipped Gel too.  It's supposed to be a similar consistency to the Almond Jai.  The Curlaide is super thick.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Have any of you lo po ladies tried the Crisco cream? I want to try to make it but not sure if I needed to adapt the recipe any.
> 
> The recipe I am looking at calls for
> 1 Cup crisco
> ...



faithVA, don't think I've seen this recipe. Did you try it?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2013)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19160827]faithVA, don't think I've seen this recipe. Did you try it?



I actually tried BraunSugar's recipe first but after making it I realized she meant she used Aloe Veral (gel) vs. Aloe Vera gel, so I had to tweek the mix. So I don't have true measurements of AVG and Crisco. I have a feeling the recipe I like would be more like 1/2 cup of Crisco to 1/4 cup of AVG.

What I ended up with is nice though. It is a nice whip that is almost like cool whip but lighter. It works great on my skin. I tried it on my hair but it is up in twists so I can't tell.

If I ever get it right for my hair I will post the recipe.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been stalking this thread for the longest and was about to read the entire thing in the next few days until I found out from komaza my hair is normal/high porosity. I should have known something was different since I can use aloe with no problem and almost everybody I've seen with low-po hair can't. Now I need to re-learn my hair and try the things I never did because I thought it wouldn't work.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> I've been stalking this thread for the longest and was about to read the entire thing in the next few days until I found out from komaza my hair is normal/high porosity. I should have known something was different since I can use aloe with no problem and almost everybody I've seen with low-po hair can't. Now I need to re-learn my hair and try the things I never did because I thought it wouldn't work.



There is a high porosity support thread as well, if you need some types. But hopefully your analysis gave you enough tips to get you started.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 29, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> I've been stalking this thread for the longest and was about to read the entire thing in the next few days until I found out from komaza my hair is normal/high porosity. I should have known something was different since I can use aloe with no problem and almost everybody I've seen with low-po hair can't. Now I need to re-learn my hair and try the things I never did because I thought it wouldn't work.



RavenSR, glad you have a path forward for your hair. That's awesome. What tips were given to you?



faithVA said:


> I actually tried BraunSugar's recipe first but after making it I realized she meant she used Aloe Veral (gel) vs. Aloe Vera gel, so I had to tweek the mix. So I don't have true measurements of AVG and Crisco. I have a feeling the recipe I like would be more like 1/2 cup of Crisco to 1/4 cup of AVG.
> 
> What I ended up with is nice though. It is a nice whip that is almost like cool whip but lighter. It works great on my skin. I tried it on my hair but it is up in twists so I can't tell.
> 
> If I ever get it right for my hair I will post the recipe.


Thanks faithVA. I don't think I'm familiar with Aloe Veral.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2013)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19163463]RavenSR, glad you have a path forward for your hair. That's awesome. What tips were given to you?
> 
> 
> Thanks faithVA. I don't think I'm familiar with Aloe Veral.



That's my bad typing  Braun Sugar uses the Fruit of the Earth gel. The label says Aloe Vera gel, but it is a gel with Aloe Vera in it. So when I tried to make her recipe with AVG it didn't work out well.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 29, 2013)

DivaChyck faithVA

Here is my write-up with pics. I'm long-winded and split it into 2 posts.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19157121#post19157121

Summary: My hair is currently over conditioned so I need to do a protein treatment at the next wash and once a month after that. I have product build-up at the roots of my hair because I would use a dc as a leave-in. It's been causing an increase in shedding and would eventually lead to hair loss due to clogged follicles. It'll take around 2 washes to clear it up. I need to find a real leave-in. No cowashing. Shampoo once a week. Minimize comb and brush usage. I will be finger combing and using a wide-tooth comb once a month. Start taking H,S,N vits and don't take biotin by itself. Stick to light oils and butters.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't wait to see what my analysis is when I finally take the plunge.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I can't wait to see what my analysis is when I finally take the plunge.



She is going to say your hair is sooo beautiful. Why did you get an analysis?


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> She is going to say your hair is sooo beautiful. Why did you get an analysis?


 hush at faithVA but truly appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Celesti (Nov 2, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> I've been stalking this thread for the longest and was about to read the entire thing in the next few days until I found out from komaza my hair is normal/high porosity. I should have known something was different since I can use aloe with no problem and almost everybody I've seen with low-po hair can't. Now I need to re-learn my hair and try the things I never did because I thought it wouldn't work.



Aloe Vera juice? I use to use it and it was fine with me? I switched to glycerin just because it is longer lasting for me. Though I'm almost sure I'm low porosity. I always thought it was how you use aloe Vera juice is what makes the difference? I didn't even know most low-po hair women didn't use it.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2013)

Celesti aloe vera juice makes my hair hard. I can use the gel to slick my edges but that's it.


----------



## Celesti (Nov 3, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Celesti aloe vera juice makes my hair hard. I can use the gel to slick my edges but that's it.



When you were experimenting with it, how do you use it? I find this pretty fascinating! It makes me want to get an analysis when I have spare money. Maybe I'm mixed up to lol.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Nov 3, 2013)

So what's the consensus regarding low porosity and ceramides? I've been using grapeseed oil to seal my ends but I'm wondering if I should use something else since ceramides are supposed to help bind the cuticles.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> So what's the consensus regarding low porosity and ceramides? I've been using grapeseed oil to seal my ends but I'm wondering if I should use something else since ceramides are supposed to help bind the cuticles.



Ceramides work nicely on my hair. They are the best oils for my hair. They tend to absorb into the hair instead of coating the strand.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 4, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Ceramides work nicely on my hair. They are the best oils for my hair. They tend to absorb into the hair instead of coating the strand.


Likewise. I oil rinse with wheat germ every wash day


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 4, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Ceramides work nicely on my hair. They are the best oils for my hair. They tend to absorb into the hair instead of coating the strand.





divachyk said:


> Likewise. I oil rinse with wheat germ every wash day



I'm glad you ladies posted this.  I was just doing searches to see if I should continue using ceramides.  I love using my grapeseed oil to thin out products, and I was thinking about adding wheat germ because it is in a few products that I love.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried as I am coconut cowash?? I tried last night and my hair is responding favorably. I had written off coconut oil because I thought my hair hated it but I used two products this weekend with c.o and my hair is so bahaved today.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2013)

nadaa16 said:


> Has anyone tried as I am coconut cowash?? I tried last night and my hair is responding favorably. I had written off coconut oil because I thought my hair hated it but I used two products this weekend with c.o and my hair is so bahaved today.



I have used it. It was better than most shampoo but not as nice to my hair as the mudwash. I played around with it for a while. I eventually switched over to the Cleansing Pudding because it was gentler. The cowash gave me too much shrinkage.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 11, 2013)

nadaa16 said:


> Has anyone tried as I am coconut cowash?? I tried last night and my hair is responding favorably. I had written off coconut oil because I thought my hair hated it but I used two products this weekend with c.o and my hair is so bahaved today.



My hair likes it nadaa16


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 24, 2013)

nadaa16 said:


> Has anyone tried as I am coconut cowash?? I tried last night and my hair is responding favorably. I had written off coconut oil because I thought my hair hated it but I used two products this weekend with c.o and my hair is so bahaved today.



nadaa16 - My hair doesn't like straight coconut oil, but it likes the As I Am Cowash.  I usually use shampoo once a week, but I use this in between shampoos or if my hair feels like it can go a week without shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2013)

nadaa16 said:


> Has anyone tried as I am coconut cowash?? I tried last night and my hair is responding favorably. I had written off coconut oil because I thought my hair hated it but I used two products this weekend with c.o and my hair is so bahaved today.



My hair liked it OK. I like the cleansing pudding better. But I was able to finish the cowash with no problems.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 24, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My hair liked it OK. I like the cleansing pudding better. But I was able to finish the cowash with no problems.


faithVA I may try the cleansing pudding next time.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone had luck with My Honey Child products -- if so, which?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in love with my honey child type 4 cream and honey love. Spritz with a littler water, apply type 4 and seal with honey love.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19350153]I'm in love with my honey child type 4 cream and honey love. Spritz with a littler water, apply type 4 and seal with honey love.



oh really? I have always wanted to try my honey child products. I will put that on my wish list. 

I don't know which thread we were in and we were talking about baking soda. Um, yeah I won't be trying that. I have been using the mudwash which is quite alkaline and although my hair and scalp like it, my ends do not


----------



## seemegrow (Dec 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Anyone had luck with My Honey Child products -- if so, which?



I really like the miss Sophia hair grease


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

[USER=17279 said:
			
		

> seemegrow[/USER];19350921]I really like the miss Sophia hair grease



How do you use hair grease without your hair feeling greasy?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> How do you use hair grease without your hair feeling greasy?



I just put some on my hair this morning. It doesn't feel greasy. I think it is the sunflower butter. I rubbed a small amount to melt it between my palms. 

I really like it. I bought it on BF from foxymango. I used it years ago before I knew about sealing on my ends.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## seemegrow (Dec 9, 2013)

I always use the grease after my hair is wet from using the LOC method and my hair just stays moist.  I use it on my hair only not my scalp. I use wigs as a protective style but when I have my hair out it still stays moist and not greasy.HTH


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm on a no-buy until Mother's Day, but I put the Type 4 cream on my potential to-try list for then.

I have the Coconut Hair Milk.  I'm still trying to decide how I feel about it.  It has glycerin, so I may wait until it is more humid outside to try it again.  It reminds me of Oyin Hair Dew in texture.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 16, 2013)

I started a product hits thread for us to consolidate our hits. Plz chime in!  I'm on my phone so I don't have the link but can link later if you all cannot find it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2013)

Here is the link :http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19386019#post19386019


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 21, 2013)

[USER=201322]divachyk[/USER];19386149 said:
			
		

> I started a product hits thread for us to consolidate our hits. Plz chime in!  I'm on my phone so I don't have the link but can link later if you all cannot find it.



This is a great list!  It gave me some new things to try when I come off my no-buy


----------



## divachyk (Dec 21, 2013)

I was hoping participation would be more on the things that work. Surely there are more low porosity heads than what chimed in.  Should we even make a spinny of what doesn't work? 

You're very welcome uofmpanther


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 21, 2013)

Did a full head shingle and diffuse. MUCH better. Less frizzy ness and my hair is really soft.

All I used was water, curly curl soufflé and Eco styler Evoo. My hair does better without adding oil straight into it I think. 

I also figured out why my hair is so undefined unless I put gel in it. Woo!


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 3, 2014)

I always thought I had medium porosity hair, butconsidering what's been working for me in my regimen I think my hair has low porosity so I'm adding my stats.

*--Share your hair background*
I have fine 4a hair. I went natural 9 years ago because my relaxed hair was in really bad shape. My natural hair was always dry, and never grew past my collarbone. I tried so many different things to retain length, but because I struggled with styling my hair I liked to keep it straightened with rollersets and braidouts for easy styling and avoided moisture since it would cause my hair to revert.  In summer 2012 I got my hair texturized b/c if my hair wasn't going to get any longer, I at least wanted hair that was easy for me to style. After that I started doing wash and gos daily, either worn loose and curly or put up in a curly puff. After 2 months I thought my hair looked a bit longer, and by my next touch up 3 months later my hair was _definitely_ longer . I've stuck with this regimen ever since.

*--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?*
 Dryness and crunchiness unless I'm _very _heavy-handed with moisture. Crunchiness if I use heavy products on my hair. 

*--What have you tried that worked?*
Wetting my hair daily. I don't co-wash daily since I find that makes my hair too mushy, but I will at least rinse my hair with water. My hair likes light leave-ins and moisturizers, like Cantu shea butter and ORS olive oil, applied to soaking wet hair. I follow with light oils like EVOO. I use light gels like Fantasia and the purple Miss Jessie's to style. I've also gotten great results from baggying/GHE.

*--What have you tried that did not work?*
Products like JBCO/castor oil and butters are a no-go for my hair, but I will use a little bit on my ends sometimes. Using moisturizers alone also didn't work for me, my hair has thrived when using a light oil after my leave in and moisturizer. Long-term protective styling also doesn't work for me. A few years ago I spent an entire summer in cornrows thinking I would retain length since I was constantly protective styling  No such luck - my hair *needs* to be soaked with moisture daily.

This is a great thread! Off to read some of the older posts now


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2014)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];19411391]Did a full head shingle and diffuse. MUCH better. Less frizzy ness and my hair is really soft.
> 
> All I used was water, curly curl soufflé and Eco styler Evoo. My hair does better without adding oil straight into it I think.
> 
> I also figured out why my hair is so undefined unless I put gel in it. Woo!



Why is your hair undefined without gel?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2014)

[USER=8314 said:
			
		

> Kiwi[/USER];19468099]I always thought I had medium porosity hair, butconsidering what's been working for me in my regimen I think my hair has low porosity so I'm adding my stats.
> 
> *--Share your hair background*
> I have fine 4a hair. I went natural 9 years ago because my relaxed hair was in really bad shape. My natural hair was always dry, and never grew past my collarbone. I tried so many different things to retain length, but because I struggled with styling my hair I liked to keep it straightened with rollersets and braidouts for easy styling and avoided moisture since it would cause my hair to revert.  In summer 2012 I got my hair texturized b/c if my hair wasn't going to get any longer, I at least wanted hair that was easy for me to style. After that I started doing wash and gos daily, either worn loose and curly or put up in a curly puff. After 2 months I thought my hair looked a bit longer, and by my next touch up 3 months later my hair was _definitely_ longer . I've stuck with this regimen ever since.
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I think my hair needs daily water as well, but since I'm natural I have yet to try it for any long period of time. But thank you for sharing your findings.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahhh I think its because I have two diff types of curls on my head, so the parts that are super undefined/frizzy are the parts that cant merge together. 

Like on my crown to like halfway down the back of my head I have like big S curls that turn into small S curls all over my head (mostly on the sides, they are looser in the back) and then depending on how I shingle the smaller s curls shrink up and the larger ones cant fit in them, and if I finger coil then thats a whole other issue in and of itself.

I think I really have to make sure i go through in small sections and smooth/moisturize properly because I have just been putting moisturizer/ curl defining cream and its fine I just put gel to seal it and to keep it from shrinking so much and from not being so frizzy.

I need to find another style other than WNG's though startin to take a toll on my ends.


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 3, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> I always thought I had medium porosity hair, butconsidering what's been working for me in my regimen I think my hair has low porosity so I'm adding my stats.
> 
> --Share your hair background
> I have fine 4a hair. I went natural 9 years ago because my relaxed hair was in really bad shape. My natural hair was always dry, and never grew past my collarbone. I tried so many different things to retain length, but because I struggled with styling my hair I liked to keep it straightened with rollersets and braidouts for easy styling and avoided moisture since it would cause my hair to revert.  In summer 2012 I got my hair texturized b/c if my hair wasn't going to get any longer, I at least wanted hair that was easy for me to style. After that I started doing wash and gos daily, either worn loose and curly or put up in a curly puff. After 2 months I thought my hair looked a bit longer, and by my next touch up 3 months later my hair was definitely longer . I've stuck with this regimen ever since.
> ...



This has mirrored my experience except I ended up relaxing 10 years. There is so much more information available now than it was 10 years ago. I have learned what is best for my hair on plan on continuing with that.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 3, 2014)

My hair looks exactly like this without gel/straight out of the shower, especially the front (my s curls are smaller than hers by like half), but yeah it does this if it has no gel at all..... Its been coming around though.

So i dunno my theory could just be wrong and I have frizzy hair hahahahaha.


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 3, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> Did a full head shingle and diffuse. MUCH better. *Less frizzy ness and my hair is really soft.*
> 
> All I used was water, curly curl soufflé and Eco styler Evoo. My hair does better without adding oil straight into it I think.
> 
> I also figured out why my hair is so undefined unless I put gel in it. Woo!





I signed into LHCF today just because I'm fed up with my frizzy hair, and before even searching I think your post may have really helped me.  No matter how well I style my hair, it gets frizzy fast, and it just doesn't look neat when it's frizzy. I need to look into these products. 


Thank you.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 3, 2014)

As much as I hate to admit it, I used curl junkie curl fix which has aloe as the second ingredient and against my better judgement, it was really good. Left my hair stiff, hard and uncombable, but after I roller set it was nice and soft. I was feeling like a million bucks. I might stick it out with aloe in reconstructors because I really liked the smoother results. I think it might allow me to go longer with a protein treatment as well.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 3, 2014)

I always thought that aloe vera and apple cider vinegar closed the hair cuticle, but I just read this blog post today from Natural Haven, which seems to suggest otherwise -- http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2010/06/investigation-does-ph-affect-your-hair.html.  I wonder if it is accurate.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 3, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## divachyk (Jan 4, 2014)

Bump....

Ladies, please swing by and list your....

Low Porosity Staples
Low Porosity Misses


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 4, 2014)

So I did this new thing with my DC. I washed and conditioned and detangled my hair. Then to apply my DC I ended up applying it heated (microwave) with about a tablespoon??? of EVOO in my DC and applied it in sections and bantu knotted each section when I was done.

Now this is the part I have to figure out for future reference. I ended up greenhousing for about.....12 hours (cause I was lazy and doing other things around the house) by the time I realized what time it was (about 2/3am) I took the plastic cap off and wrapped my hair up and the just let the DC dry on my head. So overall DC was on my head for probably 16 hours  (I know). 

So I just go rinse my hair out, I take each bantu knot out rinse it and put it back in a knot and do that all over my head.

*Ya'll.*
 My hair is SO SOFT and feels moisturized without feeling mushy. Its not tangly at all felt like running my fingers through butter. My curls were still there but my hair had some serious hangtime and it felt good.

So now I am plopping in these bantu knots and I am about to shingle and diffuse the sections and put it in a puff prolly

We will see if I have any type of moisture overload once it dries but so far it is fine. No breakage in the rinse out at all. Its been so dry here esp cause of the resent blizzard I think my hair just really needed moisture.

So now. I have to figure out what gave me these results.


Letting DC dry on my hair (I know it doesnt *do anything* letting it set past 30 mins but guys.)
Applying heated DC like a relaxer to make sure it got on every strand
Applying EVOO to my DC
Letting it dc in small sections instead of as one big puff like i usually do.

Maybe it is all of those things. Def going to try again next week with a shorter DC time like...max 3 hours to see if I get the same results.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 8, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> I always thought I had medium porosity hair, butconsidering what's been working for me in my regimen I think my hair has low porosity so I'm adding my stats.
> 
> *--Share your hair background*
> I have fine 4a hair. I went natural 9 years ago because my relaxed hair was in really bad shape. My natural hair was always dry, and never grew past my collarbone. I tried so many different things to retain length, but because I struggled with styling my hair I liked to keep it straightened with rollersets and braidouts for easy styling and avoided moisture since it would cause my hair to revert.  In summer 2012 I got my hair texturized b/c if my hair wasn't going to get any longer, I at least wanted hair that was easy for me to style. After that I started doing wash and gos daily, either worn loose and curly or put up in a curly puff. After 2 months I thought my hair looked a bit longer, and by my next touch up 3 months later my hair was _definitely_ longer . I've stuck with this regimen ever since.
> ...




Ahh! I am 4a natural and I have to soak my hair with moisture daily as well. Usually I end up spritzing my hair with a 80% water/ 20% Avacado/EVOO Oil mixture until its as close to soaking I can get without dunking my head in water, and then seal with a cream (so I guess I am doing the LOC method), then diffusing about halfway on low. Wetting hair daily for me is a MUST.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

[USER=6714 said:
			
		

> uofmpanther[/USER];19471391]I always thought that aloe vera and apple cider vinegar closed the hair cuticle, but I just read this blog post today from Natural Haven, which seems to suggest otherwise -- http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2010/06/investigation-does-ph-affect-your-hair.html.  I wonder if it is accurate.



Thanks for posting that. 

One thing she says in the next article is that a persons hair ph can range from 3 to nearly 7. So even though she says that using something in a range from 3 to 9, doesn't show any change, I would think that would vary based on what your normal ph is. I would think a product that is at a ph of 7 would have a different result on a person who has hair with a ph of 4 versus someone whose hair has a ph of 6. 

Maybe saying opening and closing the cuticle isn't the right terminology. 

I have a feeling that my hair has a lower ph. When I use water which is only a ph of 7 to 7.9 my hair has a drastic reaction. When I have used a mudwash with a ph closer to 10, it started to corrode my hair over time. My hair seems to do better with things with a ph lower than 7 but without knowing the ph of my hair, I'm not sure what range I am looking for.

Usually it is assumed that hair has a range of 4 to 5.5 or something like that. I wonder if low porosity ladies have a lower normal hair ph.

Yeah, that was long


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2014)

ACV only works for me when I've shampooed with something my hair doesn't agree with. ACV helps calm the cuticles and stabilize ph. Any other time,  pass! ETA: I would think our ph differs faithVA which is why our product likes/dislikes differ.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19494807]ACV only works for me when I've shampooed with something my hair doesn't agree with. ACV helps calm the cuticles and stabilize ph. Any other time,  pass! ETA: I would think our ph differs faithVA which is why our product likes/dislikes differ.



I think so too. I just never thought about it until I read the article. 

I think I will try keeping the ph of my products in the 4 to 6 range and just use heat to open my cuticles.


----------



## brsugarbabe (Jan 13, 2014)

Any recommendations for leave in and creamy moisturizers instead of greasy ones(no Shea butter)? 

I was thinking that maybe I will just use a leave in followed by coconut oil, grapeseed oil or almond. 

I've been natural for 6 years and I'm still struggling with my low porosity hair. Nothing seems to work well on my hair. 

I need help.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19494807]ACV only works for me when I've shampooed with something my hair doesn't agree with. ACV helps calm the cuticles and stabilize ph. Any other time,  pass! ETA: I would think our ph differs faithVA which is why our product likes/dislikes differ.



I didn't see your update. You may be right. I also think your being relaxed and I'm natural plays a hand. You are still my go to girl/women though


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

[USER=65001 said:
			
		

> brsugarbabe[/USER];19518763]Any recommendations for leave in and creamy moisturizers instead of greasy ones(no Shea butter)?
> 
> I was thinking that maybe I will just use a leave in followed by coconut oil, grapeseed oil or almond.
> 
> ...



Check here for recommendations: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19386019#post19386019


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

I have been working with spritzes lately with a ph between 4 and 5. So far I haven't had any issues. I am in extension twist this week but spraying with the marshmallow balm spritz twice a day. I will know on Thursday, how will it is working out. I have a feeling that products with a ph of 7 cause my cuticle to raise and that my hair likes the lower ph products of 4 to 5.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I have been working with spritzes lately with a ph between 4 and 5. So far I haven't had any issues. I am in extension twist this week but spraying with the marshmallow balm spritz twice a day. I will know on Thursday, how will it is working out. I have a feeling that products with a ph of 7 cause my cuticle to raise and that my hair likes the lower ph products of 4 to 5.



You now have me curious about the ph of my products.  When things calm down at work this week, I'll try testing a few.  Right now, I basically work, exercise and sleep.   I'm posting right now from bed because I was going through withdrawal


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> You now have me curious about the ph of my products.  When things calm down at work this week, I'll try testing a few.  Right now, I basically work, exercise and sleep.   I'm posting right now from bed because I was going through withdrawal



Let me know what you find.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2014)

faithVA, we stay tracking on the same path. I'm honored to be your go-to. :blowkiss:


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 16, 2014)

Last night I moisturized my length with qb ctdg and sealed my ends with Silk Dreams nourish oil.  I decided to revisit that oil since my hair is now balanced. I rolled my hair with 8 satin covered rollers (lazy lol) and my ends were so great this morning. Oiled my scalp with gso (along with a scalp massage) smoothed my hair into a ponytail and proceeded to roll and tuck. I will maintain these ends.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

divachyk said:


> faithVA, we stay tracking on the same path. I'm honored to be your go-to. :blowkiss:



   ............


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 18, 2014)

sorry long post!!!****

I think I have finally figured this out! So the hard water is def an issue (more so because it weighs my curls down, I noticed this tonight in the wash, when I washed at my parents house my hair did not 'hang' as much as it did tonight...some parts sections of hair were scraping my shoulderss (AHHHHH YAY) tonight but they didnt do that last week and I know I dint suddenly get 1/2 an inch of hair in like...5 days). It makes my hair a bit more frizzy and it shrinks my curls about 1/4 the size that they were in soft water.

Ultimately, now that I know it doesnt bother me too much. I love my hair regardless BUT I might look into getting a chelating shampoo and doing that every 2 months just to get deposits out my hair.

The good good good news is I think I finally got my regimen down (hopefully this wont change over the summer).
So I am:
Washing about twice a week, once without DC once with DC (wed & sat/sun). 
Detangling and pre-pooing with conditioner.
Shampooing hair with conditioner still in the hair (so i'll slightly rinse some of the conditioner out but I will shampoo it out instead of rinse it out)
Condition again, Rinse, and add a pea sized amount to my whole head. (If I am DCing I skip this step and just make sure to rinse really well and I don't add extra conditioner in.)
Plop in cotton t-shirt for 5-10 mins 
and style with the TW and Eco styler. On my non DC wash I do it in the mornings because I like to diffuse my WNG's this whole process takes about......an hour and a half start to finish?

*For DC:
Same as above only I don't add conditioner after shampooing, I just plop my hair for about 15 minutes.
Adding a little EVOO to my DC and heating in the microwave until I can mix it pretty well. Apply DC in small sections (that I have sectioned off in bantu's in the shower) and put back in bantu knots. I Greenhouse for about 2 hours then I take the plastic cap off and let the DC dry on my hair overnight (with like 3 scarfs and a Hat on my head so my scalp stays warm). In the morning I will rinse really well and my hair is soft and fluffy and curly!!!

I usually will spritz my hair with a water, tea tree oil and avacado oil mix in the mornings to refresh my curls.

It seems like the Taliah Waajid Curly Curl creme and Eco are really helping to maintain moisture and protein in my hair (the burdock in the TW I was worried about). My hair feels super soft and moisturized even after a 3 day WNG. Really the only reason I washed it was because my curls were frizzing out. I have 4 days between now and Wednesday so I am going to see how long my hair will last I may have to adjust what days I wash. Super excited about this. I think I will do a mild protein conditioner next week just to make sure but my hair feels really soft and fluffy without feeling mushy so i think all is going well for my hair.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 19, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> ... Ultimately, now that I know it doesnt bother me too much. I love my hair regardless BUT I might look into getting a chelating shampoo and doing that every 2 months just to get deposits out my hair.



I still remember the first time I used a chelating shampoo I picked up from sallys. After I rinsed it out I had to turn around and make sure my hair didn't fall out lol. My hair felt so much lighter almost weightless. It was one of my ah ha moments. 
I'm happy to hear that your wash day went well. We all know how frustrating it can be at times.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok no more co washing my scalp isn't having it. So I prepooed, after using my cleansing balm I treated my scalp with antidandruff conditioner, deep conditioned with heat and rinsed with warm water.  I am trying to stay away from direct heat so ive been trying to air dry without setting because I don't want to put "virtually" any tension on my ends... yea.

My point of this post is I used some the tips from the low porosity boards and specifically divachyk  I gently squeezed some water out and used my oil mix and continued to squeeze the excess water out my hair. THEN 'tshirt dried' before adding any li or oil/butter. This is the best air dry session I ever had. Repeat: ever had! Yes I will be sticking to this method. 
I started banding but my hair underneath was taking so long to dry and I didn't want to sleep with wet hair last night so I opened my hair. It's puffy and thick but smooth no frizz I'm happy and I think my son's father was a little too happy. 
My hair is still very moisturized and I can't wait to start using some new leave ins, moisturizers and butters that's been mentioned which may be better suited for my hair type. 
Thank you!


----------



## mg1979 (Jan 26, 2014)

Have any of you tried the Q-Redew? Just wondering if that would help low porosity hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> mg1979;19576619[/USER]]Have any of you tried the Q-Redew? Just wondering if that would help low porosity hair.



I have not. However, ytber Jouelzy has a video on it and uses it. hth


----------



## Jace032000 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm LOVIN' this thread!!!! I just did the porosity test today and…I'm a low porosity head too.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I sampled purabody murumuru moisture milk and Annabelle's prefect blends hair creams that I requested to leave out the silk amino acids.

I tried the pb mmm on a section of dry hair last night and my hair felt kinda dry  Note: I didnt wait to wash my hair. This morning I tried again this time I used a warm water spray bottle first on half my head. It feels so nice and I want to say silky. Sweet smell of vanilla. My air dyed hair has lots of body/movement. *happy face*

I also tried apb hair cream on dry hair.  It is thick which I prefer in a cream and I noticed a moisture boost right away. Good if I want to tuck my hair away since it left my hair kind of stiff. No ill effect for me. I tried it this morning on dampish hair and I'm not feeling it as much. 

I'll most likely order the regular size of pbmmm. Maybe sample the butter.  Apb is ok and I'll continue to use the sample to see how it holds up.


----------



## ErrickaNicholle (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi ladies, long time lurker here. Just wanted to say I love this forum and all the tips and tricks all throughout it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

[USER=403129 said:
			
		

> ErrickaNicholle[/USER];19618385]Hi ladies, long time lurker here. Just wanted to say I love this forum and all the tips and tricks all throughout it.



Welcome!... Enjoying your enthusiasm.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

Any ladies in here not using shampoo?


----------



## felic1 (Feb 18, 2014)

faithVA..Hey Sis! I use shampoo. Just a little. I am currently using SM moisture retention in another dispenser bottle with about 1 oz of shampoo and 7 oz of water and then I shake it up. I used this with a sample of jojoba hemp from ssi yesterday. I then used eden body works cleansing conditioner and then DC with the edenbodyworks monoi product. My hair came out clean and soft but it does not have that magical feeling I was expecting from the monoi. I just like the smell. I plan to get a small bottle of monoi de Tahiti to get it out of my system. I used some acv after the t shirt dry. then MD argan oil then some hh teatime and some cloud to seal. I braided it(cornrow) in three sections applied a cap and went to bed. It feels good the day after!


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Any ladies in here not using shampoo?



I alternate with co wash but I dilute it with water when I have to use it. I've incorporated that in my new regimen this year. So far, my hair loves it. I've also given up on combs and just finger detangle.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 18, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr, I use PB MM each wash day and love it. I don't, however, use it throughout the week as a moisturizer.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 18, 2014)

alanaturelle what conditioner are you diluting?

faithVA are you rinsing only? If so can you explain your follow up steps?

I would love to reduce my shampoo usage.  I tried rinsing, cowashing, and condonitoning my ends only. I'm always left with sticky/coated or dry feeling hair... Help! Hahaha. 

Btw my hair hates aloe vera and seriously... I need to know if I can get away with rinsing. If anyone can help me that would be awesome.  Tia.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 18, 2014)

divachyk

Thank you.Yes!I have been using pb mm... switched out qb aohc and my hair is much happier.  I have noticed that if I try to use it again my hair gets sticky/coated  

What are you using for moisture throughout the week?

Eta: don't worry I'm about to be all up in your blog!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

[USER=381825 said:
			
		

> jennwantslonghurr[/USER];19678209]
> faithVA are you rinsing only? If so can you explain your follow up steps?
> 
> I would love to reduce my shampoo usage.  I tried rinsing, cowashing, and condonitoning my ends only. I'm always left with sticky/coated or dry feeling hair... Help! Hahaha.
> ...



I'm trying a new line, so I am using an ACV rinse 1x a month. The other weeks I am cleansing with a tea blend. And if I cleanse mid week I am either doing a water rinse or a tea cleanse, depending on what I have put on my hair that week.

The product lines comes with the ACV clarifier, a honey balm (conditioner/leave-in), oil free balm (tea rinse) and a shine balm. All the products are either tea based or oil based with no creams.

So I cleanse with the tea, apply the honey balm conditioner. If I am doing a rollerset I use the oil free balm and that's it. If I am twisting I apply a little hazelnut oil and whatever styler I am using. 

I am still getting used to cleansing with tea. One thing I notice is that I associate clean with oil free, but for my hair oil free means damaging. I can't describe the feeling but I am starting to be able to detect the difference.

I am still experimenting, so I'm nowhere near an expert. I'm still in the first month of trying this out.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 18, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> alanaturelle what conditioner are you diluting?
> 
> faithVA are you rinsing only? If so can you explain your follow up steps?
> 
> ...



Oh no, sorry for the misunderstanding. I don't dilute the conditioner but the shampoo. I use 50/50 ratio water/shampoo.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 18, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> Oh no, sorry for the misunderstanding. I don't dilute the conditioner but the shampoo. I use 50/50 ratio water/shampoo.



I actually use a 33/66 shampoo/water ratio and it definitely works. Dries out the hair less and still gets the job done very well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I am still getting used to cleansing with tea. One thing I notice is that I associate clean with oil free, but for my hair oil free means damaging. I can't describe the feeling but I am starting to be able to detect the difference.


Thanks girl for responding!
I think you may have hit the nail on the head.  I prefer the feeling of cleanliness for my hair which is most likely the cause of my frequent trimming. My hair does not    do the obvious split instead it thins or hardens/dry out beyond repair. Perhaps I should should push through the intial icky feeling and see how my hair holds up after a few tries without flip flopping my method. 

When you rinse with water, you still follow up with the honey balm as leave in?
After water rinsing, do you deep condition with heat/steam while using the honey balm? Does the honey not harden on your hair... maybe just with relaxed hair. Yes faith I got all the questions lol.

I think after I rinse my problems arise with my leave in/moisture application. After I rinse the conditioner when cowashing my hair is already feeling yuck. 

My thoughts out loud: honey must balance the tea properly(?), so interesting taking notes. My hair freaks out when using tea. Perhaps not balancing as well as I thought.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

[USER=381825 said:
			
		

> jennwantslonghurr[/USER];19678937]Thanks girl for responding!
> I think you may have hit the nail on the head.  I prefer the feeling of cleanliness for my hair which is most likely the cause of my frequent trimming. My hair does not    do the obvious split instead it thins or hardens/dry out beyond repair. Perhaps I should should push through the intial icky feeling and see how my hair holds up after a few tries without flip flopping my method.
> 
> When you rinse with water, you still follow up with the honey balm as leave in?
> ...



I certainly don't mind questions. Trust me I have had so many over the years.

Because I'm no longer using a lot of product my hair doesn't feel icky. If you have seen any of my old threads you might remember my hair doesn't like oils, butters, honey, etc. etc. etc. And my hair stays dry, dry, dry. It's a long history.

I cut out the shampoo, did one acv rinse, switched to tea and my hair is fine with oils, butters and honey  



> When you rinse with water, you still follow up with the honey balm as leave in?


I did the first week but I haven't since then. My hair feels better each time I do it so I haven't felt the need. After a water rinse, I either spritz it with the oil free balm or I put on a little hazelnut oil.



> After water rinsing, do you deep condition with heat/steam while using the honey balm? Does the honey not harden on your hair... maybe just with relaxed hair.


I don't do anything after the midweek rinses. Just spritz with tea and baggy for 15 minutes and then apply a little hazelnut oil. 

Surprisingly the honey does not harden my hair or make it sticky. The 1st time I used it I was not convinced but I followed directions. I used a quarter size over my entire head. In the past I would use a quarter size on one section. Then  I baggied for 20 minutes with no heat. My draw dropped when I took off the baggy. My hair was so soft. It wasn't greasy. It wasn't sticky. And I didn't have to get back in the shower to rinse it out. I think the product must be well formulated. 



> I think after I rinse my problems arise with my leave in/moisture application. After I rinse the conditioner when cowashing my hair is already feeling yuck.
> 
> My thoughts out loud: honey must balance the tea properly(?), so interesting taking notes. My hair freaks out when using tea. Perhaps not balancing as well as I thought.



I haven't added conditioners or leave-ins to the mix yet. I'm not sure that the teas would rinse off the cream base that makes up most of my conditioners and leave-ins. I wanted to give this line a fair chance.

Just in my little use of teas, I know it matters which teas I use. Her tea blends are formulated like her oil blends. 

In 3 weeks I have really reduced my products but my results are really good so far.

Before I had
prepoo
shampoo
tea rinse
DC
leave-in,
oil
sealer
and all kinds of stuff to get me through the week which didn't work.

Now I have 3 products most weeks: oil free balm, honey balm and an oil. And I can now do my entire wash day regimen in 30 minutes versus the hours it was taking me before.

I'm still testing it out though. But this is the most promising progress I've had in 5 years. 

If Noni was hear I would have to tell her that she was right all those years ago when she said I didn't need all that crap


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 18, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I actually use a 33/66 shampoo/water ratio and it definitely works. Dries out the hair less and still gets the job done very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I don't know why I never thought about diluting shampoo, especially on a low porosity hair, lol. I went with the 50/50 ratio because I only use shampoo every other week and use it as a mild clarifying.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 18, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> divachyk
> 
> Thank you.Yes!I have been using pb mm... switched out qb aohc and my hair is much happier.  I have noticed that if I try to use it again my hair gets sticky/coated
> 
> ...



jennwantslonghurr, I like: Aubrey Organics White Camellia, AfroVeda Cocoa Latte and Bee Mine Luscious. Bee Mine contains hydrolyzed wheat protein which tends to have a strengthening effect. However, using Bee Mine doesn't seem to be an issue.



faithVA said:


> Any ladies in here not using shampoo?



faithVA, yes / no. Bee Mine Botanical is gentle enough where diluting is not required. Love this shampoo! I do, however, dilute some clarifiers. It just depends on how strong they are and what effect the cleanser has on my hair. I try them straight first before determining if diluting is required.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 18, 2014)

alanaturelle said:


> I don't know why I never thought about diluting shampoo, especially on a low porosity hair, lol. I went with the 50/50 ratio because I only use shampoo every other week and use it as a mild clarifying.



I started doing it just to get it through my hair because regular strength is hard to work though. Now, it's just automatic. I get the 50/50 you do and it makes since you wash less frequently than me. I didn't get diluting either, but now, I highly recommend it for those who do wash.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Any ladies in here not using shampoo?



Not right now.  I'm still on my no buy and I have no shampoo in my stash,  so I've been using my cowashes.   My hair feels the same because I avoided harsh shampoos and my cowashes all have cleansing agents (I checked and posted about it on my blog).

I don't think I have any buildup,  but I'll probably do an ACV rinse this week to be sure.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 24, 2014)

sparkle25... just in case this thread can help you.


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 21, 2014)

Going to whole foods today to get some hair stuff. Going to start making my own conditioners and what not...its so expensive to purchase shampoo and conditioner all the time...

I keep hearing AVJ works well, I have olive oil and I might try the banana again (last time I tried it on relaxed hair it worked well). I think I might stick with a store bought shampoo just because it works really well on my hair but as far as DC/Conditioners I will start making my own. Hopefully this venture will turn out to be less expensive than I am currently paying for products.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone up in here using a QRedew? How does it differ from using a stand up steamer other than it being handheld?


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 22, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> Going to whole foods today to get some hair stuff. Going to start making my own conditioners and what not...its so expensive to purchase shampoo and conditioner all the time...
> 
> I keep hearing AVJ works well, I have olive oil and I might try the banana again (last time I tried it on relaxed hair it worked well). I think I might stick with a store bought shampoo just because it works really well on my hair but as far as DC/Conditioners I will start making my own. Hopefully this venture will turn out to be less expensive than I am currently paying for products.


 
Let me know how the AVJ works on your hair --- and how you apply it.  I tried it on my hair the other night and although it sealed my cuticles--my hair had a sticky / coated feeling.  Not sure what I did wrong


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 22, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Let me know how the AVJ works on your hair --- and how you apply it.  I tried it on my hair the other night and although it sealed my cuticles--my hair had a sticky / coated feeling.  Not sure what I did wrong



I just rinsed and did my normal styled it. It really felt nice, it did feel a little coated but I think its because I had a LOT of oil in it and sweet almond oil is a sealant... and their wasnt much to cut it since I didn't use coconut milk. I didn't mind the coated feeling (honestly it felt more greasy? not really hard/sticky/gross...) because my hair did feel really moisturized, so we will see how it is in the morning. I will PM you with any updates!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 22, 2014)

I use aloe Vera gel to smooth my hair and it works well. I am blending with my flax seed gel tomorrow!


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 22, 2014)

hnntrr said:


> I just rinsed and did my normal styled it. It really felt nice, it did feel a little coated but I think its because I had a LOT of oil in it and sweet almond oil is a sealant... and their wasnt much to cut it since I didn't use coconut milk. I didn't mind the coated feeling (honestly it felt more greasy? not really hard/sticky/gross...) because my hair did feel really moisturized, so we will see how it is in the morning. I will PM you with any updates!


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sholapie (Mar 22, 2014)

I think my hair may be low porosity. When I put water on it (spray bottle or using my hands) it takes ages for it to absorb, it'll just sit on top of my head in droplets that I could shake off. when it does get wet it can take just under 2 hours to air dry with 1.5 inches of hair. my hair used to feel really hard when it dried but it now dries soft to the touch after eliminating shampoo and doing a mudwash once a month.
I think I want to introduce shampoo in some form, like extremely diluted because I am so scared of clogging my follicles with buildup. 
oh and aloe vera as much as I want to love it makes my hair harder dry harder than even ecostyler gel


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2014)

[USER=373253 said:
			
		

> Sholapie[/USER];19824201]I think my hair may be low porosity. When I put water on it (spray bottle or using my hands) it takes ages for it to absorb, it'll just sit on top of my head in droplets that I could shake off. when it does get wet it can take just under 2 hours to air dry with 1.5 inches of hair. my hair used to feel really hard when it dried but it now dries soft to the touch after eliminating shampoo and doing a mudwash once a month.
> I think I want to introduce shampoo in some form, like extremely diluted because I am so scared of clogging my follicles with buildup.
> oh and aloe vera as much as I want to love it makes my hair harder dry harder than even ecostyler gel



Let me know how the diluted shampoo works. I stopped using shampoo in February and my hair is so much better. I've been using acv once a month. I've been thinking of trying shampoo bars to see if they work better than shampoo. 

I keep saying I am going to try aloe vera to see the results but haven't done it yet. Too many other tests going on right now.


----------



## Sholapie (Mar 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Let me know how the diluted shampoo works. I stopped using shampoo in February and my hair is so much better. I've been using acv once a month. I've been thinking of trying shampoo bars to see if they work better than shampoo.
> 
> I keep saying I am going to try aloe vera to see the results but haven't done it yet. Too many other tests going on right now.



will do  the shampoo bars left my hair very soft while wet and damp but it still dried quite rough feeling, but I think I was using too much (rubbing the whole bar on my head). Someone on YT turns their shampoo bars into liquid shampoo by soaking the bar in a bit of water until it starts to dissolve and using this soapy water in a applicator bottle to apply to their scalp. might be a good method for someone who shampoos infrequently. not quite sure if it'd be any different from just using a diluted sulphate free shampoo but I have some shampoo bars to use up so I may try


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 22, 2014)

I too have had more success with shampoo bars than Shampoo. I may try liquidifying them, but the bar is easy to use for now


----------



## divachyk (Mar 22, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I too have had more success with shampoo bars than Shampoo. I may try liquidifying them, but the bar is easy to use for now



Which are you using Blairx0


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 22, 2014)

The only shampoo my low porosity hair has been able to tolerate is NaturallyAmari's No Poo Shikakai-Soapnut Organic Shampoo.  I tried this stuff and have never looked back---this stuff doesn't lather--but get's my hair clean and doesn't leave it dry.  

Do any of you seal with oil?  I'm having a hard enough time getting moisture even into my hair lol...so oil almost seems counterproductive for low porosity hair...thoughts anyone?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 22, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Which are you using Blairx0



I wrote a review about the shampoo bar here : http://herampersandhim.com/2014/03/01/beer-rhassoul-shampoo-bar-review/

It is called a beer clay and oil mix!


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 23, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> The only shampoo my low porosity hair has been able to tolerate is NaturallyAmari's No Poo Shikakai-Soapnut Organic Shampoo.  I tried this stuff and have never looked back---this stuff doesn't lather--but get's my hair clean and doesn't leave it dry.
> 
> Do any of you seal with oil?  I'm having a hard enough time getting moisture even into my hair lol...so oil almost seems counterproductive for low porosity hair...thoughts anyone?



Jace032000 I don't usually seal with oil because I haven't found it to be helpful for my hair.  Usually, I just stop with liquid and cream.  On the rare occasion that I do seal with oil, I use Avocado Oil (penetrating oil), Grapeseed Oil or Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade/Sugar Berries Pomade because these are the only things light enough for me to still get moisture to my hair later.


On a related note, today, I made a rookie mistake and tried to use Purabody Capuacu Butter on my hair, even though I know straight butters don't usually work on my hair.  I ended up having to put a headband on to cover my edges because my hair was just white with the butter sitting on top of it.  Curiosity made me do it since I'm washing my hair tomorrow anyway, but I really shouldn't have.  I knew better.  This butter will be going back to my sister.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 23, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> The only shampoo my low porosity hair has been able to tolerate is NaturallyAmari's No Poo Shikakai-Soapnut Organic Shampoo.  I tried this stuff and have never looked back---this stuff doesn't lather--but get's my hair clean and doesn't leave it dry.  Do any of you seal with oil?  I'm having a hard enough time getting moisture even into my hair lol...so oil almost seems counterproductive for low porosity hair...thoughts anyone?



I used a silicone last week for my oil when I did LCO on a twist out and in soft hair for about 6 days. I didn't want to wash but had too. That moisture stayed in my hair better than I ever got an oil to


----------



## divachyk (Mar 24, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I wrote a review about the shampoo bar here : http://herampersandhim.com/2014/03/01/beer-rhassoul-shampoo-bar-review/
> 
> It is called a beer clay and oil mix!



HV shampoo bar is so-so


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

divachyk said:


> HV shampoo bar is so-so



Which one did you use? I have the red tea one? I haven't used it yet.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

My hair is finally turning around. Letting go of shampoo for now is really working. So far I have been cleansing with acv or tea, deep conditioning and then using NO balm. I am starting to rollerset which seems to help my ends. And I am doing a mid-week DC. My hair actually felt overmoisturized last wash day :

So I may use Hairveda's Methi protein and moisturizing set on next wash day.

I've been sealing my ends with conditioner and a pomade. Too soon to know if it works but so far so good.

Today I'm having a good hair day  (sigh of relief).


----------



## divachyk (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome news faithVA


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks ladies. I cannot find a good moisturizer that my hair likes...or can even penetrate into my strands.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> My hair is finally turning around. Letting go of shampoo for now is really working. So far I have been cleansing with acv or tea, deep conditioning and then using NO balm. I am starting to rollerset which seems to help my ends. And I am doing a mid-week DC. My hair actually felt overmoisturized last wash day :
> 
> So I may use Hairveda's Methi protein and moisturizing set on next wash day.
> 
> ...



faithVA


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> My hair is finally turning around. Letting go of shampoo for now is really working. So far I have been cleansing with acv or tea, deep conditioning and then using NO balm. I am starting to rollerset which seems to help my ends. And I am doing a mid-week DC. My hair actually felt overmoisturized last wash day :
> 
> So I may use Hairveda's Methi protein and moisturizing set on next wash day.
> 
> ...


   YAY!!!!!! What are you DC'ing with?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Awesome news faithVA





DoDo said:


> faithVA





Jace032000 said:


> YAY!!!!!! What are you DC'ing with?



Thank You ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> What are you DC'ing with?



I don't have a staple conditioner right now. I'm just going through my stash.

This wash day I used Claudies Normalizing DC. 

I am rotating between ShescentIt Banana Brulee, Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and Hairveda Methi


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 25, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> One if my issues has been getting water into my hair.  I am really excited because my hair is still damp and soft and I washed it an hour ago.
> 
> I did a deep condition overnight.  To do so, I first spritzed my hair with a light mist of water, glycerin and essential oil.  Then I slathered on hairveda sitrinillah deep conditioner, put on a plastic cap, covered it with a terry turban and went to bed.
> 
> ...



I wonder if my hair has gotten lower in porosity since I wrote this.   This was 2 months after my BC.  I've been trying Hairveda Sitrinillah again and now it just sits on my hair.  I'm going to try a few more ways of using it before I give up.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 25, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I wonder if my hair has gotten lower in porosity since I wrote this.   This was 2 months after my BC.  I've been trying Hairveda Sitrinillah again and now it just sits on my hair.  I'm going to try a few more ways of using it before I give up.



uofmpanther, clarified or chelated lately?


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 25, 2014)

My sister asked me how do I not cowash. I asked her how does she? We are both LP and it was a weird conversation for both of us. She was surprised that I have to wash my hair weekly. I might cowash tomorrow night though. Only because the cold killed my flat ironed hair


----------



## Risingsun (Mar 26, 2014)

mg1979 said:


> Thanks for this! I've been thinking about starting a low porosity support thread, but I've never started a support thread before.
> 
> Share your hair background:
> Last relaxer 3 years ago. When I did relax, it never took. Not sure what else to say here.
> ...


I know what you are going through been there done that....this is an article on Porosity to increase your knowledge. 

http://www.moorket.com/bb/2014/03/low-vs-high-porous-hair/


----------



## Sholapie (Mar 27, 2014)

So, I've been avoiding oils like the plague because I thought my hair hated them but then I was watching these Indian hair videos on YouTube and they just go on and on about hair oiling so I thought why not give it another go.

So I heated up about 4 tbs of olive oil and gave myself a nice scalp massage and oil, put a bonnet on for a couple of hours, shampooed it out using my rhassoul shampoo bar, co-washed then I did something I thought would leave my hair a hot greasy mess but I felt like experimenting. I used olive oil as a leave in, difference this time is I used half a tablespoon. much less than I would usually use. 

So my hair felt ok while damp, nothing to write home about but when it was completely dry oh em gee, since my BC i've never had my hair feel so soft when fully dry. I made the dh (he crazy hates oil and grease on his hands) and he agreed it felt soft and was not oily. Only downside is I don't get a lot of definition like when I use conditioner as a leave in or gel but I'm kinda over definition  My hair did not react like this to coconut, almond, avocado, castor....I don't think i've tried olive, avocado would be my number 2 but it doesn't leave my hair this soft


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> uofmpanther, clarified or chelated lately?



No, unless black soap counts.  Maybe that's what I need to do.

ETA:  black soap does clarify, but I may need to chelate.   Apparently,  my area has moderately hard water.  Who knew?


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sholapie said:


> So, I've been avoiding oils like the plague because I thought my hair hated them but then I was watching these Indian hair videos on YouTube and they just go on and on about hair oiling so I thought why not give it another go.
> 
> So I heated up about 4 tbs of olive oil and gave myself a nice scalp massage and oil, put a bonnet on for a couple of hours, shampooed it out using my rhassoul shampoo bar, co-washed then I did something I thought would leave my hair a hot greasy mess but I felt like experimenting. I used olive oil as a leave in, difference this time is I used half a tablespoon. much less than I would usually use.
> 
> So my hair felt ok while damp, nothing to write home about but when it was completely dry oh em gee, since my BC i've never had my hair feel so soft when fully dry. I made the dh (he crazy hates oil and grease on his hands) and he agreed it felt soft and was not oily. Only downside is I don't get a lot of definition like when I use conditioner as a leave in or gel but I'm kinda over definition  My hair did not react like this to coconut, almond, avocado, castor....I don't think i've tried olive, avocado would be my number 2 but it doesn't leave my hair this soft



I've always tried to avoid oils too because we're low porosity which means we need to figure out how to get moisture into our hair.  Last week, I did a rosemary oil rinse after shampooing and DC'ing and my hair felt A-M-A-Z-I-N-G   My hair only reacts this way with rosemary oil….strange.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2014)

uofmpanther, I was sleeping on chelating for the longest. I always clarified though but never chelated. I have a water filter on my shower head and always thought that was enough - not! I now clarify & chelate and my hair is thankful for it -- behaves much, much better. Chelating changed the game for me! 

My low porosity hair loves oils. The catch is finding the right oils that work for your hair. Glad things are coming together for you Sholapie Jace032000


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Apr 1, 2014)

Since participating in the forum (as opposed to lurking for a year lol) I thought I would give a 3 month analysis... yea

Well, my hair is much more balanced! smoother and softer. It's so cool because the struggle was real. I'm starting to understand ph balance and how it effects MY hair (chemistry was definitely not my strong suit in school).

Things my hair like: 
-A clean scalp and clean feeling hair
-Water soluble silicone 
-Coconut oil in moderation
-Super light protein like tresseme smooth and silky conditioner on my ends... I'll save mild protein for relax prep/after care
-Hairveda creme rinse is the closest thing to a cowash for me right now
-oil rinsing... who knew? 
-3 step combing method to detangle
-Mid week deep conditioning 
-Being left alone! Which is OK because I'm style challenged. 
-Scalp massages with oil

My hair hates:
-My ultra thin babyliss pro titanium flat iron 
-Aloe Vera in all its forms (most likely need to figure out when and how to use it for my hair)
-Butters to seal this concept is very new to me

I like:
-My new growth at this stage, 3-6 months,  is awesome and not yet overwhelming for me
-Banding in small sections (12) at the root and in the middle of the length
-Flexirod sets

What I noticed:
-Strength
-My new growth is less frizzed and clumps together more.

Thank you everyone for addressing my concerns.  You ladies have helped improve my hair so much! And I know I stay asking questions/hijacking threads lol. I would do shout outs but can't remember everyone and I don't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 1, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Since participating in the forum (as opposed to lurking for a year lol) I thought I would give a 3 month analysis... yea
> 
> Well, my hair is much more balanced! smoother and softer. It's so cool because the struggle was real. I'm starting to understand ph balance and how it effects MY hair (chemistry was definitely not my strong suit in school).
> 
> ...



Thank you for your analysis!  I never new how much my hair would like oil rinses...such a strange concept especially considering our hair is Low-porosity!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Since participating in the forum (as opposed to lurking for a year lol) I thought I would give a 3 month analysis... yea
> 
> Well, my hair is much more balanced! smoother and softer. It's so cool because the struggle was real. I'm starting to understand ph balance and how it effects MY hair (chemistry was definitely not my strong suit in school).
> 
> ...



 Glad your hair is coming along well.


----------



## mg1979 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone ever tried applying cleansing conditioner/low poo on dry hair and then gradually adding water? I did this with Deva Curl No Poo for the second time and I can't believe how different my hair feels, how easily my hair detangled, and how soft it was with just that in it.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 12, 2014)

I haven't but so glad it worked for you mg1979.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

mg1979 said:


> Anyone ever tried applying cleansing conditioner/low poo on dry hair and then gradually adding water? I did this with Deva Curl No Poo for the second time and I can't believe how different my hair feels, how easily my hair detangled, and how soft it was with just that in it.



No haven't tried that. I tried the No Poo and didn't care for it. I wonder if it would have worked better that way.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sholapie 

I know this is bringing up old stuff but back 3/22 you mentioned liquifying shampoo bars. I have been thinking about it since and finally tried it! I got great results. i wanted to thank you for mentioning it. I did a review of it here http://herampersandhim.com/2014/04/27/liquifying-shampoo-bar-reinventing-the-beer-shampoo-bar/

I think next I will buy a full size bottle and this will be my permeant shampoo.


----------



## Sholapie (Apr 27, 2014)

Blairx0 nice review, I like the way you did it  I still haven't tried it yet although I do use bars, I will try it next wash day.


----------



## classoohfive (Jun 1, 2014)

I've read that some of you ladies have had success with steaming, but *has anyone used steam rollers on their LP hair with success*? 

My mom used to use them on my natural hair for special occasions when I was really young and the results were nice. I'm also two years into my transition so it would also help blend the textures... I want to switch up my current styles for the summer and I was considering buying some, I'd just hate for it to be a waste.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 2, 2014)

classoohfive said:


> I've read that some of you ladies have had success with steaming, but has anyone used steam rollers on their LP hair with success?
> 
> My mom used to use them on my natural hair for special occasions when I was really young and the results were nice. I'm also two years into my transition so it would also help blend the textures... I want to switch up my current styles for the summer and I was considering buying some, I'd just hate for it to be a waste.



I have Caruso's and they work great but I haven't used them in a while. I purchased them as a bandwagon thing. Used it several times and shelved them. I keep saying I need to whip them back out but I never do. classoohfive


----------



## classoohfive (Jun 5, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I have Caruso's and they work great but I haven't used them in a while. I purchased them as a bandwagon thing. Used it several times and shelved them. I keep saying I need to whip them back out but I never do. classoohfive




divachyk

Thanks for the reply! I haven't purchased new hair toys in a while, I've been tired with trying products that do NOTHING with my LP hair no matter how I try to use them. Glad to hear that they worked for you, I'm going to purchase some since I'm sure the 20+ year old ones my mom had are long gone.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 5, 2014)

classoohfive, keep your receipt because Sally's usually have a generous return policy.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 6, 2014)

classoohfive said:


> I've read that some of you ladies have had success with steaming, but has anyone used steam rollers on their LP hair with success?
> 
> My mom used to use them on my natural hair for special occasions when I was really young and the results were nice. I'm also two years into my transition so it would also help blend the textures... I want to switch up my current styles for the summer and I was considering buying some, I'd just hate for it to be a waste.



I haven't used them as I fear just getting fluff after take down, but my hair loves regular Rollersets


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I haven't used them as I fear just getting fluff after take down, but my hair loves regular Rollersets


Totally understand Blairx0


----------



## classoohfive (Jun 8, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I haven't used them as I fear just getting fluff after take down, but my hair loves regular Rollersets




I haven't been able to get regular rollersets to work with my transitioning hair, but my hair used to love them. I was reading some old threads on the steam rollers and a few ladies said that not leaving them on the device (so they don't become too damp) too long and making sure they're completely dry will prevent that fluff. Once I order them I'll play around with different techniques and report back.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have never heard of hair not liking Rollersets, but I guess everyone is different. I am natural and love them, but maybe the steam rollers will help you condition


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2014)

classoohfive said:


> I haven't been able to get regular rollersets to work with my transitioning hair, but my hair used to love them. I was reading some old threads on the steam rollers and a few ladies said that not leaving them on the device (so they don't become too damp) too long and making sure they're completely dry will prevent that fluff. Once I order them I'll play around with different techniques and report back.



My issue with steam rollers always related back to what moisturizer should I use. I never quite figured out a good comb classoohfive



Blairx0 said:


> I have never heard of hair not liking Rollersets, but I guess everyone is different. I am natural and love them, but maybe the steam rollers will help you condition



Blairx0, my hair does ok with roller sets but I'm thinking it likes flexi rods better. I seem to get better sheen, softness and stretched roots for whatever reason. I, however, pony roller set. Traditional setting is just too much manipulation for my picky head.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 4, 2014)

Beamodel, Saludable84, AgeinATL, DoDo, have you washed your low porosity hair with clays? What was your thoughts?


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 4, 2014)

divachyk

No but I would like to. So I was if no help. I'm interested in the other ladies responses as well


----------



## DoDo (Jul 5, 2014)

I used terresentials and it was awesome as far as the results but no picnic as far as application and making sure it is rinsed out. Now I use the Shea moisture mask for cleansing and conditioning and it's easy as well as effective.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 5, 2014)

DoDo, which one do you use exactly? Shea Moisture products confuse me for some reason.


----------



## DoDo (Jul 5, 2014)

divachyk said:


> DoDo, which one do you use exactly? Shea Moisture products confuse me for some reason.



The Shea moisture African black soap purification masque

It is the black jar with gold letters.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 5, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, Saludable84, AgeinATL, DoDo, have you washed your low porosity hair with clays? What was your thoughts?



No. It seems like more work than henna but I hear it is good. I was interested in getting the Bobeam rhassoul clay soap though and see how that plays out. Like DoDo, the sm is really good. I actually like the shampoo and Conditoner for clarifying purposes.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 5, 2014)

DoDo said:


> I used terresentials and it was awesome as far as the results but no picnic as far as application and making sure it is rinsed out. *Now I use the Shea moisture mask for cleansing and conditioning and it's easy as well as effective.*


 
@divachyk

I agree with Dodo and Tasia. Shea Moisture's Purification Mask has Kaolin Clay and it is pretty effective at 'cleansing' my hair, BUT I think it depends on what products you are using. For example, if you use lots of heavy butters (especially daily), this will not adequately remove them, which you already know is important for our LP hair. Because I am not heavy-handed with products, and don't MnS daily, I find that using the Purification Mask is very effective. It is hands-down the best co-cleansing product that I have ever tried and it continues to be a staple. I definitely encourage you to try. Good luck!


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 5, 2014)

AgeinATL said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I agree with Dodo and Tasia. Shea Moisture's Purification Mask has Kaolin Clay and it is pretty effective at 'cleansing' my hair, BUT I think it depends on what products you are using. For example, if you use lots of heavy butters (especially daily), this will not adequately remove them, which you already know is important for our LP hair. Because I am not heavy-handed with products, and don't MnS daily, I find that using the Purification Mask is very effective. It is hands-down the best co-cleansing product that I have ever tried and it continues to be a staple. I definitely encourage you to try. Good luck!



I agree.  I really like the Shea Moisture purification mask.  

I also tried the Naturalicious Rhassoul Clay, but that didn't work for me.  My hair actually felt dirty after and the application was messy.  I think it has aloe Vera in it, which my hair doesn't like.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 5, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> No. It seems like more work than henna but I hear it is good. I was interested in getting the Bobeam rhassoul clay soap though and see how that plays out. Like DoDo, the sm is really good. I actually like the shampoo and Conditoner for clarifying purposes.



Saludable84
DoDo
divachyk

I use the purification masque for clarifying (deep cleaning) too. I love that DC.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks ladies :blowkiss: 

Saludable84, Beamodel, DoDo, AgeinATL, uofmpanther - I know Beamodel uses this to clarify. Is that how the rest of you are using it? Or, are you using it as a regular cleanser.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 5, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Thanks ladies :blowkiss:  Saludable84, Beamodel, DoDo, AgeinATL, uofmpanther - I know Beamodel uses this to clarify. Is that how the rest of you are using it? Or, are you using it as a regular cleanser.



Clarifying. I think it would be too much as a regular cleanser. The conditioner is a different story but when I use it as a prepoo I usually don't have a problem.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 5, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Thanks ladies :blowkiss:
> 
> Is that how the rest of you are using it? Or, are you using it as a regular cleanser.


 
divachyk
I actually use it in place of a shampoo. It definitely is more cleansing than any cowash that I have tried, but for my hair, it isn't quite enough to clarify.

@Saludable84
How long do you leave it in your hair in order for it to clarify your hair? Just curious because I was thinking that maybe if I leave it in longer, it would serve as more of a clarifier. Do you prefer it to other clarifying shampoos that you have tried? Thanks sis!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 5, 2014)

AgeinATL said:


> divachyk I actually use it in place of a shampoo. It definitely is more cleansing than any cowash that I have tried, but for my hair, it isn't quite enough to clarify.  @Saludable84 How long do you leave it in your hair in order for it to clarify your hair? Just curious because I was thinking that maybe if I leave it in longer, it would serve as more of a clarifier. Do you prefer it to other clarifying shampoos that you have tried? Thanks sis!



I leave it in for about an 30-60 minutes depending on what I'm doing. I find that it helps stretching time between clarifying but for me doesn't eliminate it all together. It also depends on what heat protectants I'm using at the time as well. If your not using much, you could depend on it for a while before using shampoo. For me, it only helps for about avoiding clarifying for 2 weeks. I've only heard of people using it as a prepoo when I was looking into buying it so that's why I used it that way.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 5, 2014)

I love Redken Cleansing Cream to clarify / chelate. I suppose I will stick with that. If it ain't broke....


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 5, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I love Redken Cleansing Cream to clarify / chelate. I suppose I will stick with that. If it ain't broke....



I'll be back on it as soon as I give birth. There is nothing like it!


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 6, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Thanks ladies :blowkiss:
> 
> Saludable84, Beamodel, DoDo, AgeinATL, uofmpanther - I know Beamodel uses this to clarify. Is that how the rest of you are using it? Or, are you using it as a regular cleanser.



I use it as a regular cleanser, but I could see how it would be clarifying.  I once left it on my hair overnight and it was too drying, so now I just use it in the shower.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 6, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I love Redken Cleansing Cream to clarify / chelate. I suppose I will stick with that. If it ain't broke....



I need a new Chelating item in my stash. I will try this. How much is it divachyk


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 6, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> I need a new Chelating item in my stash. I will try this. How much is it divachyk



I think I paid around $16 for it. My recommendation is try a trial size and if you like it, wait for ulta to have that sale they usually have with the huge bottles and stock up then. I will be doing that this year.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 6, 2014)

Beamodel Saludable84, Ulta is having the liter sale right now. Now would be the time to grab Redken if it's being offered on the liter sale. I purchased the liter straight off the top (think it was like $30) because they didn't have a trial size in stock. Ulta will allow you to return used products so I figured I had nothing to lose. Redken is very gentle and doesn't strip.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2014)

Bump

What conditioner do you use for shower detangling? I love the slip of Tresemme Naturals but I don't believe it agrees with my hair. Or if it does, results are hit and miss.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 29, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Beamodel Saludable84, Ulta is having the liter sale right now. Now would be the time to grab Redken if it's being offered on the liter sale. I purchased the liter straight off the top (think it was like $30) because they didn't have a trial size in stock. Ulta will allow you to return used products so I figured I had nothing to lose. Redken is very gentle and doesn't strip.



divachyk

Awe man and I was just there this weekend and didn't even look. I grabbed the Lee stafford treatment.


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jul 29, 2014)

Goodness. This makes much more sense. I just did the strand test (I've been natural for 3 years and never did the strand test) and I'm low porosity. My hair stays dry. I have to add so much water in order for it to get wet and then it never wants to freaking dry. 
I have to use heat for my hair to feel the affects and I don't have to use a lot of protein DC. 

Why in the hell did I wait so long to find this out?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2014)

aviddiva77 said:


> Goodness. This makes much more sense. I just did the strand test (I've been natural for 3 years and never did the strand test) and I'm low porosity. My hair stays dry. I have to add so much water in order for it to get wet and then it never wants to freaking dry.
> I have to use heat for my hair to feel the affects and I don't have to use a lot of protein DC.
> 
> Why in the hell did I wait so long to find this out?



Learning this is a game changer aviddiva77


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Jul 31, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Bump
> 
> What conditioner do you use for shower detangling? I love the slip of Tresemme Naturals but I don't believe it agrees with my hair. Or if it does, results are hit and miss.



I use either Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner or Diva by Cindy Moisture Conditioner. They are both smoothing but the Design Essentials is a little too heavy for my fine strands and I think it has more cones. I have found that conditioners that have Polyquaternium 32 are really good at detangling my hair, especially if there is also Quaternium 80 in the conditioner as well. 

The Diva by Cindy I use now for my final rinse after deep conditioning. I've been following your blog and I swear for the first time I don't feel so alone. I thought I was the only one that had hair that clumps if I don't comb once a day and had to detangle several times during the wash phase. Thank you for sharing your hair experiences with us!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2014)

hot_pepper96 TY for following me and sharing the prods you use. My hair is a clump-tastic  This joint clumps even when its  spritzed with water. Psssh! ANGTFT


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 31, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Bump  What conditioner do you use for shower detangling? I love the slip of Tresemme Naturals but I don't believe it agrees with my hair. Or if it does, results are hit and miss.



I just started using the body shop banana. Otherwise I use to just use Kanechom Conditoner. It's thin enough to provide good slip.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 31, 2014)

I use Herbal Essence Totally Twisted or long term relationship.  So far, these are the only cheapie conditioners I like.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 1, 2014)

My hair and scalp just love Tresemme Renewal Hair & Scalp line.  I washed my hair tonight with the shampoo and I'm DC-ing with the conditioning mask and as always my scalp feels amazing.  I went longer than I planned without washing my hair and so my scalp was irritated.  But no more.

I also used BS as a pre-poo mixed with water and essential oils before washing.  Good results so far.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 29, 2014)

bumping to read later....I just learned that I have low porosity hair. Always dry and brittle. When I did the strand test, those hairs stayed floating forever, lol.


----------



## fasika (Oct 29, 2014)

I just did the strand test too. I put my hairs in a glass of water and forgot them for like 30 min. They're still floating!!

I'm wondering if the fact that my hair has product on it was perhaps the reason? I co-washed yesterday morning, sealed with grapeseed oil and some gel.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

fasika said:


> I just did the strand test too. I put my hairs in a glass of water and forgot them for like 30 min. They're still floating!!
> 
> I'm wondering if the fact that my hair has product on it was perhaps the reason? I co-washed yesterday morning, sealed with grapeseed oil and some gel.



Your hair should be product free. And the water should be warm.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking back at so many of my threads and posts on this board, I feel like I haven't made much progress with my hair. Once in a while I'll have a breakthrough, but its short-lived. Dry, brittle and lifeless hair that doesn't do much of anything. Hopefully this thread will offer some suggestions and/or better understanding for me to deal with my hair.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 29, 2014)

Smiley79, shampooing more (to remove buildup that blocks moisture) and increasing protein usage (to give structure to the hair to hold on to moisture) has helped me tremendously.


----------



## snoop (Oct 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Your hair should be product free. And the water should be warm.



I've done this test before and I didn't realize that the water needed to be warm.  I might have to do the test tonight....


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

snoop said:


> I've done this test before and I didn't realize that the water needed to be warm.  I might have to do the test tonight....



It's supposed to be a similar temperature to the water you would wash your hair with. Warm water supposedly causes your cuticle to open. So the water needs to be 60+ degrees. It shouldn't be extremely hot, nor boiling.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Oct 29, 2014)

Hmmm I never knew the water was supposed to be warm either.  My hair floated for hours so I just assumed I was lo po.  I'll try the warm water.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't recall my water being warm but I can see the logic.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been complaining about how dry and limp my hair as been lately. Last night I went to a natural hair salon for a steam treatment and trim. After the girl examined my hair and scalp, I notice that she clarified my hair and then shampooed it 2 more times. My initial thought was oh no, my hair is gonna be so dry. I was so shocked that after the clarifying wash, 2 shampoos and the steam treatment, my hair felt soooo good. I thought to myself, I think my hair missed shampoo. for most of my natural hair journey, I hopped on the no-poo bandwagon and only shampooed occasionally. As I look  though this thread I realize that I am a heavy product user, but I am not cleaning my hair well enough to remove the buildup in order for it to let moisture and treatments in. I'm so glad I went to the Natural Hair salon and go this wake up call. Now that I got a trim and fresh start for my hair, I'm going to incorporate regular shampooing just like I used to back in the day before I joined the No-Poo hype, lol. I'm going to pay attention and see if I notice a positive difference in my hair by doing so. And as I mentioned in another thread, I think I need a steamer in my life asap!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 7, 2014)

My strands float too. Is that a bad thing? I thought it meant I did a good job sealing


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My strands float too. Is that a bad thing? I thought it meant I did a good job sealing


  no it just means it takes more for your hair to accept moisture. This is why I wash my hair often and don't use heavy products.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> My strands float too. Is that a bad thing? I thought it meant I did a good job sealing



Is your hair product free when you test it? And are you using warm water?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 7, 2014)

faithVA I used room temperature water and my hair had some serum from 2 weeks ago and a little Chi Keratin spray. I will test again when my hair is clean

Eta I did the test again with clean hair and warm water. Hair is still floating. I will check again in 20 minutes


----------



## nlamr2013 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey ladies been gone for a min not that my hair has been optimal lol
Anywho I just bought some tresemme naturals as well as soft sheen Carson activator cream. It didn't even occur to me until I got home that the glycerine in the activation may not be best for winter. 

What do you ladies use in colder months I need to get my hair on track. 
I thought the mud washes were doing me well but last two weeks it has left my hair oily yet still dry sigh


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 16, 2014)

[USER=55007]nlamr2013[/USER];20782955 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies been gone for a min not that my hair has been optimal lol
> Anywho I just bought some tresemme naturals as well as soft sheen Carson activator cream. It didn't even occur to me until I got home that the glycerine in the activation may not be best for winter.
> 
> What do you ladies use in colder months I need to get my hair on track.
> I thought the mud washes were doing me well but last two weeks it has left my hair oily yet still dry sigh



Oyin Hair Dew and my homemade oil/water spritz. I'm already running through oyin like water.  I also love purabody, but I'm going to see if i can last on just oyin to narrow what i buy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2014)

nlamr2013 said:


> Hey ladies been gone for a min not that my hair has been optimal lol Anywho I just bought some tresemme naturals as well as soft sheen Carson activator cream. It didn't even occur to me until I got home that the glycerine in the activation may not be best for winter.  What do you ladies use in colder months I need to get my hair on track. I thought the mud washes were doing me well but last two weeks it has left my hair oily yet still dry sigh


  you are natural right? Qhemet's biologics helped me out! As I am products and the elasta qp mango leave in (not the moisturizer). Right now as a relaxed head, I use Shea moisture coconut and hibiscus shine and hold spray, silicon mix Bambu leave-in, and jojoba oil or qhemet's heavy cream to seal. I don't do the LOC method either. I do COL.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Nov 16, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> Oyin Hair Dew and my homemade oil/water spritz. I'm already running through oyin like water.  I also love purabody, but I'm going to see if i can last on just oyin to narrow what i buy.



OK this is like the third time someone has recommended ohd to me so might have to stop being cheap and buy it. Where do you usually find yours?


----------



## nlamr2013 (Nov 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> you are natural right? Qhemet's biologics helped me out! As I am products and the elasta qp mango leave in (not the moisturizer). Right now as a relaxed head, I use Shea moisture coconut and hibiscus shine and hold spray, silicon mix Bambu leave-in, and jojoba oil or qhemet's heavy cream to seal. I don't do the LOC method either. I do COL.


Yes natural. Isn't qhemet heavy? I don't think heavy products work for me as she a butter makes my hair icky
Wow you put liquids last?


----------



## nlamr2013 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 16, 2014)

[USER=55007]nlamr2013[/USER];20783455 said:
			
		

> OK this is like the third time someone has recommended ohd to me so might have to stop being cheap and buy it. Where do you usually find yours?



I buy mine during 20% off sales on curlmart.com, but you can get it at Target.  I'm going to see what Oyin does for Black Friday and I may buy direct.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> nlamr2013;20782955[/USER]]Hey ladies been gone for a min not that my hair has been optimal lol
> Anywho I just bought some tresemme naturals as well as soft sheen Carson activator cream. It didn't even occur to me until I got home that the glycerine in the activation may not be best for winter.
> 
> What do you ladies use in colder months I need to get my hair on track.
> I thought the mud washes were doing me well but last two weeks it has left my hair oily yet still dry sigh



Right now I'm doing LOCO. I'm using diluted kknt as my L step, followed by castor oil. I'm switch up the C product. It just depends. I'm alternating between As I Am Curling Cream, or SM Manuka Honey Conditioner. Then I seal with Natural Oasis Shine Balm.


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi ladies. I've been a natural for close to 9 years and have now come to the realization that I may have low porosity hair. I'm not even sure what this means. I tried the float test and my hair doesn't sink. I also recently tried Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue. As soon as I placed that stuff on my hair it was magical. My curls just bounced and is moisturized throughout the day without looking weighed down. The first three ingredients in that product are Water, Mineral Oil and Glycerin. 

I then remembered products that my hair loved, like BASK Beauty's YAM conditioner, which has glycerin and honey. I also can't do without oil-based moisturizers like Qhemet's Aethiopika Butter. I don't think my hair likes butters without oil. My hair also will look dull even though its moisturized. Shampooing with Aubrey Organics GPB followed by ACV rinses helps rid of the dull look.

I still deal with dry hair and I'm hoping I can learn a thing or two from this thread.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 23, 2014)

[USER=55007]nlamr2013[/USER];20783473 said:
			
		

> Yes natural. Isn't qhemet heavy? I don't think heavy products work for me as she a butter makes my hair icky
> Wow you put liquids last?



My hair liked the burdock root cream. It was light


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> My hair liked the burdock root cream. It was light



My hair liked the burdock root as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

I like her detangle ghee! That stuff was awesome when I was natural!


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm alternating between As I Am Curling Cream, or *SM Manuka Honey Conditioner.* Then I seal with *Natural Oasis Shine Balm*.



Any reviews on the Manuka Honey Conditioner? I'm trying to find a cheaper alternative to Berkura/Bask Beauty's YAM Conditioner. 

Also, the shine balm looks amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

Rastafarai said:


> Any reviews on the Manuka Honey Conditioner? I'm trying to find a cheaper alternative to Berkura/Bask Beauty's YAM Conditioner.
> 
> Also, the shine balm looks amazing! Thanks for sharing.



It may work for you if you are relaxed. It seemed to make my hair feel soft but I could tell it coated my hair. So it would create build up fast. I tried it as a leave in but that was a fail.


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It may work for you if you are relaxed. It seemed to make my hair feel soft but I could tell it coated my hair. So it would create build up fast. I tried it as a leave in but that was a fail.



Good to know. What about the shine balm? Is it a good sealant without the greasiness?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

[USER=62843 said:
			
		

> Rastafarai[/USER];20815777]Good to know. What about the shine balm? Is it a good sealant without the greasiness?



I don't know. I've never used the shine balm. I've been using Natural Oasis balms which I really like. And I picked up Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade from Target. I mix that with a little water and it seems to work well. 

Maybe someone else has tried it.


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I don't know. I've never used the shine balm. I've been using Natural Oasis balms which I really like. And I picked up Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade from Target. I mix that with a little water and it seems to work well.
> 
> Maybe someone else has tried it.



Sorry, I meant the Natural Oasis balm. My hair loves honey and I want something that's honey-based preferably to condition, moisturize and seal. I just fear it may have a greasy residue.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

[USER=62843 said:
			
		

> Rastafarai[/USER];20815793]Sorry, I meant the Natural Oasis balm. My hair loves honey and I want something that's honey-based preferably to condition, moisturize and seal. I just fear it may have a greasy residue.



That's my fault. I'm reading LHCF on the run and not paying attention  

I love all the natural oasis products. I really like the shine balms. My hair usually doesn't like honey but when I use any of her products they just melt into my hair. I have her conditioning balm and the shine and gloss balm and I like both of them. I am hoping she has a black friday sale so I can get her complete balm set. I don't know that she will have a sale though 

These are the two I have http://www.naturaloasisproducts.com...ncareproducts/4oz-honey-creme-honey-gloss-duo

And this is the set I want http://www.naturaloasisproducts.com...s/8oz-essential-balms-complete-4-products-set

Her herbal grease is fabulous as well.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy New Year's ladies! Here is to a new year of HHG for us!  Three new things I plan on doing is DC'ing more regularly, utilizing more moisture-based products and finger combing. No more combs. 

I'm also trying two new product lines: Naturelle Grow and Natty Naturals. 

Has anyone tried Tutti Honey Rhassoul Hair Mask - Co Wash Deep Conditioner Treatment?? I hear its similar to Bekura Beauty YAM Conditioner but for considerably less.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 18, 2015)

mg1979 said:


> Thanks for this! I've been thinking about starting a low porosity support thread, but I've never started a support thread before.
> 
> Share your hair background:
> Last relaxer 3 years ago. When I did relax, it never took. Not sure what else to say here.
> ...



Kimmaytube did a vid on the baking soda washing.  It's damaging to the cuticle over time b/c the particles that make up baking soda are jagged and they chomp away at the exterior layer of the hair strand


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 19, 2015)

So the issue with baking soda is long term use of it?

I'm asking because it has done wonders for my hair over these past few weeks but I do not plan to use it as often once my hair starts to receive moisture better.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 19, 2015)

Wouldn't allowing the baking soda to dissolve in water first eliminate the issue of damage?


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 19, 2015)

So washing my hair in braids seems to work best. I braided my hair in about 6 plaits overnight, and washed with Miss Jessie's Slip Sudsy Shampoo and Aubrey Organics GPB Shampoo. After washing, I DC'd with YAM conditioner and Aveda intensive deep conditioner. I finished off by unbraiding the hair from tip to root and fingercombing to detangle. No sheds at all and my hair was so shiny. So so happy. I think I've found a way to help retain length. Wish I started braiding my hair during wash sessions years ago. Sigh.

I styled my hair in braids using Bekura's Apple & Sourghum syrup as a leave-in and Hydroquench coconut lime oil.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 23, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> Wouldn't allowing the baking soda to dissolve in water first eliminate the issue of damage?



Here's a vid from kimmaytube that migh help further explaine. I hope this is the right one. If not, you csn search her yt channel. 
Watch "♡♡♡Structure of Hair Part 2 - pH Balance Basics" on YouTube
♡♡♡Structure of Hair Part 2 - pH Balance Basics: http://youtu.be/yT9axA0A6_Q


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Feb 16, 2015)

I did the strand test and it seems like I have low porosity hair. I usually use silicone mix but from the little research  I have done,  silicone products are not good for low porosity hair? Plus should I be moisturizing with something like curl activator?  I'm trying to read some of this thread :-/


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 16, 2015)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I did the strand test and it seems like I have low porosity hair. I usually use silicone mix but from the little research  I have done,  silicone products are not good for low porosity hair? Plus should I be moisturizing with something like curl activator?  I'm trying to read some of this thread :-/


  silicone products will give you the slip that you need. Low porosity hair requires hydration. Moisture from inside the strands. That's why it takes so low for our hair to get wet and for our hair to dry. Water is the key! Things that draw moisture in are good. Moistures help to condition and provide slip, but over time or over use, they build up quickly. Using low sulfates shampoos, or clarifying at least once a month helps too. Our hair requires deep conditioning for up to 30 mins max with heat. Anything longer than that is overkill. Cowashing usually doesn't work for a low poo person, but it does for some. But we need to keep our hair free of buildup. Our cuticles are closed already. Oils are good for nourishing low poo hair, but not necessarily for sealing. So yeah, you can use cones, easy up on the heavy moisture, and water/hydrate your hair often. Baggyjng over night, is overkill too.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 16, 2015)

Im having trouble moistirizing my hair while in its natural state. If i blowdry first and then moisturize and do a bantu know out or whatever, when i take the style out my hair is moistirized. If i dont blowdry first my hair is a oily dry hot mess. I DC every week consistantly and wash with a moisturizing low sulfate shampoo as well as clarify and protein treatments as need be. I use a water.based leave in and seal with grape seed oil or EVOO. Sometimes i use unrefined shea butter mixed with grapeseed oil which im finding to be too heavy. Besides omitting the shea buttrr how can i moisturize and seal without having to blowdry my hair?? And jerry curl juoce doesnt work because i live in a dry cold climate


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 16, 2015)

My hair seems to really like being clarified. Do you think using a daily clarifying shampoo weekly in place of a normal shampoo a good idea or a bad idea??


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Feb 16, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> silicone products will give you the slip that you need. Low porosity hair requires hydration. Moisture from inside the strands. That's why it takes so low for our hair to get wet and for our hair to dry. Water is the key! Things that draw moisture in are good. Moistures help to condition and provide slip, but over time or over use, they build up quickly. Using low sulfates shampoos, or clarifying at least once a month helps too. Our hair requires deep conditioning for up to 30 mins max with heat. Anything longer than that is overkill. Cowashing usually doesn't work for a low poo person, but it does for some. But we need to keep our hair free of buildup. Our cuticles are closed already. Oils are good for nourishing low poo hair, but not necessarily for sealing. So yeah, you can use cones, easy up on the heavy moisture, and water/hydrate your hair often. Baggyjng over night, is overkill too.



I read somewhere that baggying or ghe is good because it traps in steam and heat for moisture to absorb in


----------



## Beany (Feb 16, 2015)

^^^baggying is a must for me. Sometimes for 24-48 hours straight (especially during the winter)


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Feb 16, 2015)

Beany said:


> ^^^baggying is a must for me. Sometimes for 24-48 hours straight (especially during the winter)



What do u do  about moisturizing? I have been using my Shea Butter mix and as I am double butter. But I guess I need to find something lighter


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 16, 2015)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I read somewhere that baggying or ghe is good because it traps in steam and heat for moisture to absorb in


  it's ok, but not for long periods of time for low porous hair. The hair can only absorb so much moisture, so you don't want moisture overload. Low porous hair can get moisture overload quickly. If your hair can take the baggy method for days at a time, you may not be low po or you may have sections that require more moisture than others.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 16, 2015)

L.Brown1114 said:


> My hair seems to really like being clarified. Do you think using a daily clarifying shampoo weekly in place of a normal shampoo a good idea or a bad idea??


  that's too much. Use a moisturizing shampoo and clarify once a month. Unless you are super heavy handed with product.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 16, 2015)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Im having trouble moistirizing my hair while in its natural state. If i blowdry first and then moisturize and do a bantu know out or whatever, when i take the style out my hair is moistirized. If i dont blowdry first my hair is a oily dry hot mess. I DC every week consistantly and wash with a moisturizing low sulfate shampoo as well as clarify and protein treatments as need be. I use a water.based leave in and seal with grape seed oil or EVOO. Sometimes i use unrefined shea butter mixed with grapeseed oil which im finding to be too heavy. Besides omitting the shea buttrr how can i moisturize and seal without having to blowdry my hair?? And jerry curl juoce doesnt work because i live in a dry cold climate


  you should spritz with water, then add moisturizer/oil. You could use a refresher spray daily. Nothing with a lot of ingredients. Just something to hydrate the hair. Oyin juices are good.


----------



## Beany (Feb 17, 2015)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> What do u do  about moisturizing? I have been using my Shea Butter mix and as I am double butter. But I guess I need to find something lighter



I use a water based moisturizer (right now it's bellezzanaturaleskin hair spray) then baggy. (I have recently discovered that my hair absorbs product better if i use my heat cap after i moisturize.) It's really light and seems to absorb well. When I baggy for 1 or 2 days it's usually out of laziness. I haven't had moisture overload since I stopped using straight shea butter on my hair (a few years). I also haven't done a proper protein treatment in years unless cherry lola and caramel treatments count.

My hair has been cooperative as of late *knocks on wood*


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Feb 17, 2015)

Beany said:


> I use a water based moisturizer (right now it's bellezzanaturaleskin hair spray) then baggy. (I have recently discovered that my hair absorbs product better if i use my heat cap after i moisturize.) It's really light and seems to absorb well. When I baggy for 1 or 2 days it's usually out of laziness. I haven't had moisture overload since I stopped using straight shea butter on my hair (a few years). I also haven't done a proper protein treatment in years unless cherry lola and caramel treatments count.
> 
> My hair has been cooperative as of late *knocks on wood*



I can't do the water spraying and bagging right now since my hair is roller set and flat ironed straight


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 17, 2015)

Found this blog on Low porosity hair! A good read and it has a lot of what I was trying to convey! http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2014/07/moisturizing-low-porosity-hair.html?m=1


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;21129849[/USER]]it's ok, but not for long periods of time for low porous hair. The hair can only absorb so much moisture, so you don't want moisture overload. Low porous hair can get moisture overload quickly. If your hair can take the baggy method for days at a time, you may not be low po or you may have sections that require more moisture than others.



Can you explain this more. I thought it was high porosity hair that was quick to get moisture overload. My hair is low porosity and I don't think I've ever had moisture overload no matter how long I baggy.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Found this blog on Low porosity hair! A good read and it has a lot of what I was trying to convey! http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2014/07/moisturizing-low-porosity-hair.html?m=1



Thanks. I'm going to reread this again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Can you explain this more. I thought it was high porosity hair that was quick to get moisture overload. My hair is low porosity and I don't think I've ever had moisture overload no matter how long I baggy.


  it has more to do with overexposure to moisture. Like a crunchy cereal taking longer to get soggy, but you leave it long enough in milk, it will get soggy like the rest.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

It's just sitting in moisture. It absorbed what it needed. High porosity hair needs moisture, but people tend to over do. The hair requires a serious balancing act, since it has a lot of cuticle damage and requires more protein. Low porosity needs hydration/water,moisture and humectants to draw moisture in. Not glycerin though, but other ingredients that facilitate with drawing, creating moisture. That is why heat is so important when it comes to deep conditioning. We need something to open the cuticles and products that our hair can drink/absorb.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> it has more to do with overexposure to moisture. Like a crunchy cereal taking longer to get soggy, but you leave it long enough in milk, it will get soggy like the rest.



Has your hair ever gotten soggy? My hair has not ever gotten soggy. Perhaps I can leave things on longer. I may have to test this out. 

I do understand the acceptance of moisture, heat, etc. I'm just unfamiliar with anyone with low porosity hair having moisture overload.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

That's why i didn't bother with Baking soda. I would add a teaspoon of Castile soap to my conditioner and that would help and wasn't harsh. I don't mess around with aloe, acv, etc... And my hair is resistant when it comes to relaxers, but I have fine hair, so I use normal. Mild will leave me with some serious texlaxed hair. I think it is harder to deal with low porosity hair, since the concept of less is more just doesn't stick with a lot of us (including myself) I can't cowash, I have to use shampoo, I can't use heavy coating products, and my hair can tolerate heat. I use cones because low porosity hair doesn't need a ton of moisturizers, I need them for smoothness and softness. When I was natural, I stayed away from cones, due to that being one of the rules for natural textured hair. I stayed away from shampoo, and my hair would still feel coated.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Has your hair ever gotten soggy? My hair has not ever gotten soggy. Perhaps I can leave things on longer. I may have to test this out.  I do understand the acceptance of moisture, heat, etc. I'm just unfamiliar with anyone with low porosity hair having moisture overload.


  Yep, but as a relaxed person. Not with my nature texture, so much, but I may have mistaken mushy hair for soft and well conditioned hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> That's why i didn't bother with Baking soda. I would add a teaspoon of Castile soap to my conditioner and that would help and wasn't harsh. I don't mess around with aloe, acv, etc... And my hair is resistant when it comes to relaxers, but I have fine hair, so I use normal. Mild will leave me with some serious texlaxed hair. I think it is harder to deal with low porosity hair, since the concept of less is more just doesn't stick with a lot of us (including myself) I can't cowash, I have to use shampoo, I can't use heavy coating products, and my hair can tolerate heat. I use cones because low porosity hair doesn't need a ton of moisturizers, I need them for smoothness and softness. When I was natural, I stayed away from cones, due to that being one of the rules for natural textured hair. I stayed away from shampoo, and my hair would still feel coated.



Yeah you do have to figure out what works for you. And it can be a long road. I was never successful with relaxers. Mild was never an option. Usually normal and sometimes a few supers. But they would never last.

I agree relaxed and BS don't mix.

Finally though I have figured it out. Shampoo is a no  But I can do ACV, conditioner with castille soap added or conditioner with baking soda added. And I can cowash once but after that I need to wash with something.

I'm still on the fence with aloe though. I can't tell one way or the other.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Yep, but as a relaxed person. Not with my nature texture, so much, but I may have mistaken mushy hair for soft and well conditioned hair.



Understood. Perhaps if I had known my hair was low porosity when I was relaxed I would have done better with it. It's all for the best


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

Because that would mean, low porosity hair wouldn't need protein. And we do require a bit of it. There should be no way we should have to baggy for hours for our hair to be moisturized. It's all in the technique. We should use product and have it melt into the strands. If we see product sitting on our strands, it's overkill, will cause the hair to be weighed down, and it's wasteful. We should deep condition for no longer than 30 mins. I learned most of this stuff in cosmetology school as well as my skincare courses. Dry skin could only be steamed for up 5 mins, normal to oily 10 mins. Doesn't make since right, but overuse of moisture and steam would dry the skin out even more. It as the same for applying a mask and allowing it to sit on the skin. 5 mins for dry skin. The dry skin products were not as thick, more lotion like, instead of creamy.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Because that would mean, low porosity hair wouldn't need protein. And we do require a bit of it. There should be no way we should have to baggy for hours for our hair to be moisturized. It's all in the technique. We should use product and have it melt into the strands. If we see product sitting on our strands, it's overkill, will cause the hair to be weighed down, and it's wasteful. We should deep condition for no longer than 30 mins. I learned most of this stuff in cosmetology school as well as my skincare courses. Dry skin could only be steamed for up 5 mins, normal to oily 10 mins. Doesn't make since right, but overuse of moisture and steam would dry the skin out even more. It as the same for applying a mask and allowing it to sit on the skin. 5 mins for dry skin. The dry skin products were not as thick, more lotion like, instead of creamy.



Are you still speaking about low porosity relaxed or are you also including naturals?

I have not found any products (leave-ins) to just sink into my hair as a natural. It still takes heat or time or both. And I could reduce product but my hair isn't going to feel great. It's going to feel hard and wiry and dry out within 2 days. And my hair does not cooperate with remoisturizing. 

I do agree with the theory but in practice I have not found that to be the case for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you still speaking about low porosity relaxed or are you also including naturals?  I have not found any products (leave-ins) to just sink into my hair as a natural. It still takes heat or time or both. And I could reduce product but my hair isn't going to feel great. It's going to feel hard and wiry and dry out within 2 days. And my hair does not cooperate with remoisturizing.  I do agree with the theory but in practice I have not found that to be the case for me.


  that's why I use refresher sprays. I can't use moisturizer creams daily. I'm talking about relaxed and natural, but being relaxed is a bit more challenging. There isn't a lot of products out based on someone with low porosity hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

^^OK. I will just keep on experimenting until I find products/techniques that work for me. I'm getting closer so maybe one day in the future I will figure it out. I know low porosity heads are similar but still different enough to make things challenging.


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 1, 2015)

faithVA The issues you describe with moisturizing as the same I'm going through. Komaza analysis said I'm normal porosity  I always thought I was lo-po prior to the analysis. What is currently *almost* working for you?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> faithVA The issues you describe with moisturizing as the same I'm going through. Komaza analysis said I'm normal porosity  I always thought I was lo-po prior to the analysis. What is currently *almost* working for you?



ceecy29

I'm still haven't figured it out. For the past 6 months I've been  doing mhm and loc with as I am leave in, my honey child tyoe 4 hair cream and gel or and oil. That would get me  3 days and I would just rewash on day 4.

Thus week I've started clay wash with gel. Will see how that goes.


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> ceecy29
> 
> I'm still haven't figured it out. For the past 6 months I've been  doing mhm and loc with as I am leave in, my honey child tyoe 4 hair cream and gel or and oil. That would get me  3 days and I would just rewash on day 4.
> 
> Thus week I've started clay wash with gel. Will see how that goes.



faithVA MHM is a bit much for me at this time, I wish! I see you wrote that the As I Am leave in has glycerin in another thread. My hair responded well to an s-curl leave in and s-curl gel combo one summer in California (best moisturized defined twist out ever, I could run my fingers through my hair without snags!!) then I came back to NY and did the same thing and didn't have the same effect. Something to do with the humidity, maybe?

A combo that is almost working for me is the komaza care coconut curl pudding sealed with their jojoba hemp. It's just missing something. Plus I still have to apply in small sections, almost relaxer style


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> faithVA MHM is a bit much for me at this time, I wish! I see you wrote that the As I Am leave in has glycerin in another thread. My hair responded well to an s-curl leave in and s-curl gel combo one summer in California (best moisturized defined twist out ever, I could run my fingers through my hair without snags!!) then I came back to NY and did the same thing and didn't have the same effect. Something to do with the humidity, maybe?
> 
> A combo that is almost working for me is the komaza care coconut curl pudding sealed with their jojoba hemp. It's just missing something. Plus I still have to apply in small sections, almost relaxer style



The regimen has really been shortened. Now it just consist of a clay wash and gel. Last night I used CR Aloe Whipped Butter Gel. I like it. It softened and hydrated my hair and had enough hold for my rollerset. I am going to try using that exclusively for March and see how that goes.


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The regimen has really been shortened. Now it just consist of a clay wash and gel. Last night I used CR Aloe Whipped Butter Gel. I like it. It softened and hydrated my hair and had enough hold for my rollerset. I am going to try using that exclusively for March and see how that goes.



This really sounds doable!!!


----------



## nothidden (Apr 17, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Found this blog on Low porosity hair! A good read and it has a lot of what I was trying to convey! http://science-yhairblog.blogspot.com/2014/07/moisturizing-low-porosity-hair.html?m=1


Good stuff on this blog!  Came across it last summer.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 17, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> faithVA The issues you describe with moisturizing as the same I'm going through. Komaza analysis said I'm normal porosity  I always thought I was lo-po prior to the analysis.


I've read that porosity can change.  This would make sense for me because last summer water would bead on my hair and it would take forever to wet.  Now, after months of consciously moisturizing, my hair wets sooner, still loves the baggy method, and now loves conditioner.  I kinda figured I'd moved into normal porosity territory, but had no analysis done to confirm this.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 10, 2015)

Does anyone use grease? I have been thinking about trying it because my mom used to use it when I was younger, but it seems like it would cause a lot of buildup.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> Does anyone use grease? I have been thinking about trying it because my mom used to use it when I was younger, but it seems like it would cause a lot of buildup.



I don't use great but I do use My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Cream which is quite heavy. And it does cause build up. But if you wash every week or so and clarify maybe once a month you shouldn't have any problem if you choose to use it. You just have to pay attention to your hair and notice when you need to wash/clarify.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't use great but I do use My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Cream which is quite heavy. And it does cause build up. But if you wash every week or so and clarify maybe once a month you shouldn't have any problem if you choose to use it. You just have to pay attention to your hair and notice when you need to wash/clarify.


How do you use it? I purchased it; probably shouldn't have. I need to find a way to use it. @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2015)

divachyk said:


> How do you use it? I purchased it; probably shouldn't have. I need to find a way to use it. @faithVA



I really need to reread what I type before I post 

Right now I'm only using it with my flat twist to seal. After I rinse, I let my hair air dry a bit then I seal it with the MHC. I may or may not put a gel on top of that to set my twists. It's pretty heavy so wherever you would use a sealant, would be a good place to use it.


----------



## Rastafarai (Oct 10, 2015)

Bump. How are you ladies doing? Any changes in your regimen or new product finds that have been a hit for your hair?

I think I have found my holy grail products but sometimes the PJ in me wants to try something new . But for now I'm trying to maintain my hair's health in hopes of reaching my goal length.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2015)

What products have you found @Rastafarai

The key for me has been keeping product buildup off my hair and that's done by using sulfate shampoo weekly. That has made a huge difference in my hair's ability to accept moisture.


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 11, 2015)

divachyk said:


> What products have you found @Rastafarai
> 
> The key for me has been keeping product buildup off my hair and that's done by using sulfate shampoo weekly. That has made a huge difference in my hair's ability to accept moisture.



Thanks for sharing, I may start using a sulfate shampoo even though I don't use silicones just to get my hair cleaner. I've been using sulfate free shampoos for a while now.


----------



## nysister (Oct 11, 2015)

So far so good. I use my slight deviation of the MHM mixture once a week, and put KCCC as well as some Africa's Best pomade on it and not only do I not have knots anymore, but it's softer than before (and it was pretty soft) and it's growing and looks lush.


----------



## Rastafarai (Oct 11, 2015)

divachyk said:


> What products have you found @Rastafarai
> 
> The key for me has been keeping product buildup off my hair and that's done by using sulfate shampoo weekly. That has made a huge difference in my hair's ability to accept moisture.



Jakeala Nappy Butter is now my hair's best friend. It does wonders. My hair is so soft, elastic and shiny after use. I also get similar results with Natty Naturals Nappy Creme. 

Glad you found out what shampoo best works for your hair! Product buildup was also an issue for me but sulfates dried my hair out. I currently use Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Protein Shampoo to help strip my buildup and clean my scalp.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 11, 2015)

Sulfate free shampoo is still working for me. I use and like, Shea Moisture Deep Cleansing and Neutrogena T/Sal shampoo. I wash once or twice a week.

My new favorite DC/leave in is Sally Beauty's GVP Conditioning Balm. It absorbs well despite being heavy.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 11, 2015)

Sulfate free shampoo is still working for me. I use Aubrey Organics White Camellia or Ultra Funky's Daughter shampoo.  If I need to clarify or need a chelator, I use Aubrey Organics Swimmer’s Shampoo.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 11, 2015)

Now that I'm using sulfate shampoo, I rarely have to baggy. 

@Nightingale @uofmpanther @Rastafarai @aharri23 
I recently located an awesome sulfate free shampoo and I will see how my hair does with using it weekly -- Carol's Daughter Monoi. Otherwise, I love Nexxus Therappe. I also got a Komaza Hair Analysis and that was a game changer, in a good way. I pretty much stay away from products that coat the hair (heavy butters, etc). I rarely struggle with my hair now. *knock on wood*


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 8, 2016)

bumping...how are you LoPo ladies doing? Has any product or technique made a significant difference for your hair these past few months? I took a break from the MHM method but I plan to resume the use of baking soda in my prepoo step. I think the BS played a positive role in opening my hair to receive moisture. And the use of warmer water was helpful as well.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2016)

I've been doing MHM as well. I did PinkeCube for a while with the baking soda. Then switched to Dubaidee. Realized I didn't need the baking soda or the conditioner. Now I'm trying out Terra Veda Organix line for MHM. So far it is making my hair more manageable when I'm styling.

So I'm just sticking with MHM for now because it is working for me in increasing my moisture levels. Regardless of the method I'm still doing some type of process every 3 to 4 days.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 8, 2016)

My hair is doing well. Once I finally figured out the right techniques and products. I minimize buildup, apply products to damp hair, stay away from too much protein, use heat when DCing, and apply products sparingly. My hair stays moisturized for days. It took a while to get here, but now it is smooth sailing.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi ladies! I have a question: does your hair just suck up all the moisture you place on your strands? My understanding is that with our low porosity hair, it's harder for our hair to take in moisture given how closed our hair cuticles and that the best way to open them up is through heat after a deep conditioner.

I ask because in between my washes/DCs,  the water-based moisture and oils I put on my hair seems to vanish overnight. My scalp gets dry after two days and if I don't add water-based moisturizer on the scalp it starts to itch. Is this normal for low porosity? My hair seems to suck up all the moisture I give it. Does this response have anything to do with the winter?


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 10, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question: does your hair just suck up all the moisture you place on your strands? My understanding is that with our low porosity hair, it's harder for our hair to take in moisture given how closed our hair cuticles and that the best way to open them up is through heat after a deep conditioner.
> 
> I ask because in between my washes/DCs,  the water-based moisture and oils I put on my hair seems to vanish overnight. My scalp gets dry after two days and if I don't add water-based moisturizer on the scalp it starts to itch. Is this normal for low porosity? My hair seems to suck up all the moisture I give it. Does this response have anything to do with the winter?



I don't know about your scalp but it sounds like you have high porosity hair issues.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question: does your hair just suck up all the moisture you place on your strands? My understanding is that with our low porosity hair, it's harder for our hair to take in moisture given how closed our hair cuticles and that the best way to open them up is through heat after a deep conditioner.
> 
> I ask because in between my washes/DCs,  the water-based moisture and oils I put on my hair seems to vanish overnight. My scalp gets dry after two days and if I don't add water-based moisturizer on the scalp it starts to itch. Is this normal for low porosity? My hair seems to suck up all the moisture I give it. Does this response have anything to do with the winter?



My hair is like this. I think the main issue is my scalp is dry and it sucks all of the moisture from my hair strands. It is definitely worse in the winter. For me the only solution is to do a water rinse/cowash every 3 to 4 days to keep my scalp hydrated. When my scalp is hydrated my hair stay hydrated. I found I can't just mist my hair because my scalp pulls the moisture and my hair is dry again. That's my theory of what's going on anyway.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 10, 2016)

My hair seems to be doing ok. I still use my shower filter (love this thing) and follow a modified MHM, using techniques and steps. However, I don't really use baking soda in my conditioner anymore. I may use it on the odd occasion but it's not really necessary. Making sure my conditoner is diluted and warm/hot seems to work for me just fine.

I don't do cherry lol treatments on myself anymore as they don't make my hair feel as good as when I use a commercial protein conditioner. It was great the first couple of times.

I don't use conditioner every wash either. Sometimes I will just water rinse and then clay (sometimes no clay). As long as I wet my hair at least every 4 days and don't use stylers with protein, my hair tends to be happy.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My hair is like this. I think the main issue is my scalp is dry and it sucks all of the moisture from my hair strands. It is definitely worse in the winter. For me the only solution is to do a water rinse/cowash every 3 to 4 days to keep my scalp hydrated. When my scalp is hydrated my hair stay hydrated. I found I can't just mist my hair because my scalp pulls the moisture and my hair is dry again. That's my theory of what's going on anyway.



Thank you for this! I definitely know I have low porosity hair after the water test and my hair's love for humectants (glycerin and honey, for example) but can't for the life of me understand why my scalp gets dry so quickly. Your rationale may explain why. I will try and incorporate your approach of doing a water rinse/co-wash once a week or so. Does that mean you do the rinse in your protective style? I usually wear my bantu knots and braid-outs for three weeks at a time.  Also, how do you prevent a head cold during the winter after your water rinse/co-wash?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Thank you for this! I definitely know I have low porosity hair after the water test and my hair's love for humectants (glycerin and honey, for example) but can't for the life of me understand why my scalp gets dry so quickly. Your rationale may explain why. I will try and incorporate your approach of doing a water rinse/co-wash once a week or so. Does that mean you do the rinse in your protective style? I usually wear my bantu knots and braid-outs for three weeks at a time.  Also, how do you prevent a head cold during the winter after your water rinse/co-wash?



The key is to not let it get dry and you will know as you do it more. You will know what the signs are to your scalp starting to get dry. The water rinses only work if you stay ahead of it. Then you will find that you can go longer between them because the scalp is more hydrated and it starts to heal itself.

Yes you can do the rinse in protective styles. I have done it in flat twist. I just redo my style every 3 to 4 days because I found it was just worth it to me. My dry scalp eventually started leading to hair loss.

I'm not susceptible to head colds with wet hair as far as I know. As long as I don't let my body get a chill I don't catch a cold. I found that it is the chill in my body that signals a cold, not having a wet head.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 17, 2016)

I was just about to bump this. I think my hair is low porosity.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My hair is like this. I think the main issue is my scalp is dry and it sucks all of the moisture from my hair strands. It is definitely worse in the winter. For me the only solution is to do a water rinse/cowash every 3 to 4 days to keep my scalp hydrated. When my scalp is hydrated my hair stay hydrated. I found I can't just mist my hair because my scalp pulls the moisture and my hair is dry again. That's my theory of what's going on anyway.



This is how my hair is. My scalp is so dry I washed Friday night and plan to cowash Monday night. Need to cowash every 2-4 days for my hair not to suffer


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 22, 2016)

My first post in YEARS lol. I just discovered after doing a few strand tests that I have mostly low porosity relaxed hair, while my middle crown hair is brittle high porosity. I recently discovered my low porosity hair responds well to oyin hair dew. What i did was (one section at a time) spritz some distilled water into my hand put it on the bottom half of my hair, then rubbed on oyin hair dew (working from the bottom up) then sealed w avocado oil. I did this the night before last & my hair ends are  still soft & smooth. My ends had been sooo dry lately this is the only thing that has kept them supple for THIS long. They have a shine on them , not scraggly looking like they usually do. Im so happy


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My hair is like this. I think the main issue is my scalp is dry and it sucks all of the moisture from my hair strands. It is definitely worse in the winter. For me the only solution is to do a water rinse/cowash every 3 to 4 days to keep my scalp hydrated. When my scalp is hydrated my hair stay hydrated. I found I can't just mist my hair because my scalp pulls the moisture and my hair is dry again. That's my theory of what's going on anyway.



I don't water rinse/cowash this often because I don't have time with my work schedule, but I do agree that it is important to keep the scalp hydrated.  I keep mine hydrated in between washes by showering without a shower cap.   Between the water that gets on my ends, in addition to the steam getting to my scalp, this is usually enough until I can wash again.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> I don't water rinse/cowash this often because I don't have time with my work schedule, but I do agree that it is important to keep the scalp hydrated.  I keep mine hydrated in between washes by showering without a shower cap.   Between the water that gets on my ends, in addition to the steam getting to my scalp, this is usually enough until I can wash again.



That's good that you can get enough from that. I haven't showered with a shower cap probably since I was relaxed 10 or more years ago. It was so long ago I can't even remember if I had a shower cap  I've tried steaming in between as well with my handheld steamer and she doesn't care for that either. She is a bit greedy  That usually only gets me an extra day.


----------



## tannicfer (Jan 30, 2016)

Just felt like venting and this seemed like the place. I've been on my hair journey for a few months now and still haven't figured out the hydration thing for low porosity relaxed hair. If I moisturize and seal at night my hair is bone dry and rough feeling by morning. And I've been experience breakage since day one. I'm seeing growth and this wash day the breakage was surprisingly small (but still there!). I can't really tell if my hair needs protein or moisturizer and I've been doubly frustrated that water based moisturizers and leave-ins make my hair puffy and then hard once they dry. So...fun. 

On a positive note, I did learn that lotion moisturizers like the Ors Moisturizing Lotion, while easy to apply and gain moisture in the short term, the product build up wasn't worth it. It feels like the first definite thing I can say about what works/doesn't work for my hair in months.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bumping the thread to read it over again.

Although my natural hair journey has progressed as far as length, I still struggle with moisture. I literally do not know what else to do concerning the dryness of my hair other than to *accept* that I have dry hair.  I have tried steaming, hot oil treatments, GHE method, curly girl method, Max Hydration method, baking soda, acv rinses, and so on. My hair feels great when I DC/Cowash but my styling options are extremely limited once my hair is wet.  So I'm just a little exhausted with my quest for moisturized hair. Is anyone still struggling with hair moisture.  Just had to vent. 

(The methods that I mentioned above have been over the span of the last few years, not all at once or back to back)


----------



## nothidden (Apr 4, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Bumping the thread to read it over again.
> 
> Although my natural hair journey has progressed as far as length, I still struggle with moisture. I literally do not know what else to do concerning the dryness of my hair other than to *accept* that I have dry hair.  I have tried steaming, hot oil treatments, GHE method, curly girl method, Max Hydration method, baking soda, acv rinses, and so on. My hair feels great when I DC/Cowash but my styling options are extremely limited once my hair is wet.  So I'm just a little exhausted with my quest for moisturized hair. Is anyone still struggling with hair moisture.  Just had to vent.
> 
> (The methods that I mentioned above have been over the span of the last few years, not all at once or back to back)


Are you checking the ingredients of your products?  Are you sealing? 

Ever heard of Abena(?) (Embrace Your Natural Beauty https://www.youtube.com/user/EmbraceNaturalBeauti/videos)?  She is a licensed cosmetologist who posts videos and has periscope sessions every Saturday @ 8PM.  Her focus is low porosity hair.  She's also on Instagram.  Her tips have helped me.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Bumping the thread to read it over again.
> 
> Although my natural hair journey has progressed as far as length, I still struggle with moisture. I literally do not know what else to do concerning the dryness of my hair other than to *accept* that I have dry hair.  I have tried steaming, hot oil treatments, GHE method, curly girl method, Max Hydration method, baking soda, acv rinses, and so on. My hair feels great when I DC/Cowash but my styling options are extremely limited once my hair is wet.  So I'm just a little exhausted with my quest for moisturized hair. Is anyone still struggling with hair moisture.  Just had to vent.
> 
> (The methods that I mentioned above have been over the span of the last few years, not all at once or back to back)


Sorry to hear that you are still having issues. For my hair I've just accepted that I have to rinse every 3 to 4 days and its not really going to be that moisturized.

I have found that moisture has to build up in my hair over time. For example if I wear twist, if I spritz my hair with a moisturizing product over a period of a week or two it's moisturized but I haven't found a way to get that in one application. 

If you feel like it share your current regimen and maybe there is someone on the board now that can provide some feedback. 

Definitely check out the videos mentioned in the previous post. 

Your hair seems long enough why are you having styling challengez.?


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Are you checking the ingredients of your products?  Are you sealing?
> 
> Ever heard of Abena(?) (Embrace Your Natural Beauty https://www.youtube.com/user/EmbraceNaturalBeauti/videos)?  She is a licensed cosmetologist who posts videos and has periscope sessions every Saturday @ 8PM.  Her focus is low porosity hair.  She's also on Instagram.  Her tips have helped me.



Thanks @nothidden I will check out that link. And Yes, since I've been a member on this board I've been on the Ingredients roller coaster; Cone-free, mineral oil free, petroleum, I've eliminated certain oils. The Max Hydration method was okay, I had moments when I thought I hit the jackpot but it wasn't practical for me long term and my best results came when I used baking soda, but how could I depend on that week after week. While using that method, I also noticed that although my hair was more hydrated, it became limp. Thereafter I started to amp up my protein so I could revive my hair to a happy medium.
I took a break for any "methods" and "strict regimens" for many months now and opted for biweekly hair care and protective styling (wigs) because I just wanted to take a break from "trying anything". I was burnt out, lol. So I enjoyed the last 6+ month of doing nothing fancy. But what always frustrates me is having really soft and moisturized hair up until it air dries. Then it returns back to brillo pad. I only enjoy soft hydrated hair when it's running under the water. Thinking back though, I do recall S-curl being very moisturizing for my hair but then I ran into the same problem of limited styling options...buns or puffs. Sorry if I'm rambling but I'm trying to lay out everything as I remember them.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Sorry to hear that you are still having issues. For my hair I've just accepted that I have to rinse every 3 to 4 days and its not really going to be that moisturized.
> 
> I have found that moisture has to build up in my hair over time. For example if I wear twist, if I spritz my hair with a moisturizing product over a period of a week or two it's moisturized but I haven't found a way to get that in one application.
> 
> ...



Thanks @faithVA, girl I feel like you been there with me every step of the Moisture journey. 

Regimen when I go to my local Natural hair salon
Clarify
Steam treatment with Garlic Conditioner
Leave in
Jumbo twist to air dry

Regimen at home (Every 1 to 2 weeks)
Poo (Giovani Direct TT poo)
Alter Ego Garlic conditioner (focus on scalp per directions)
DC (CB Smoothe or Mielle Ornanics Barbassou)
Leave In- Alikay Natural Lemongrass (just finished bottle so need a leave in)
Air dry my hair in 4-5 big braids

Oils that I use: JBCO for edges; coconut oil for ends and sealing; I've used hair grease sometimes too
Spray bottle: water and conditoner to refresh my hair morning and night

@faithVA  In answer to your question about styling...my hair never holds curls, twists and braid outs. It just frizzes in to a ball. For example, the picture in my AVI is when I take down my twists, walk on the door and by mid morning, my hair look like a frizz ball. Also, my hair not respond to wash and go styles or get defined by gel. So I stopped complaining and I accpeted this a long time ago and just opt for buns. I wish I could do more because with the alopecia, you are encouraged to limit pulling our hair so often. This is why I was in the wig challenge for so long to give my hair a break from buns. But now that I'm leaning more towards wearing wigs less often because I miss my hair, I'm really motivated to see if I can give this moisture challenge another shot.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 4, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks @nothidden I will check out that link. And Yes, since I've been a member on this board I've been on the Ingredients roller coaster; Cone-free, mineral oil free, petroleum, I've eliminated certain oils. The Max Hydration method was okay, I had moments when I thought I hit the jackpot but it wasn't practical for me long term and my best results came when I used baking soda, but how could I depend on that week after week. While using that method, I also noticed that although my hair was more hydrated, it became limp. Thereafter I started to amp up my protein so I could revive my hair to a happy medium.
> I took a break for any "methods" and "strict regimens" for many months now and opted for biweekly hair care and protective styling (wigs) because I just wanted to take a break from "trying anything". I was burnt out, lol. So I enjoyed the last 6+ month of doing nothing fancy. But what always frustrates me is having really soft and moisturized hair up until it air dries. Then it returns back to brillo pad. I only enjoy soft hydrated hair when it's running under the water. Thinking back though, I do recall S-curl being very moisturizing for my hair but then I ran into the same problem of limited styling options...buns or puffs. Sorry if I'm rambling but I'm trying to lay out everything as I remember them.


Ever consider getting a hair analysis?  My hair used to feel like a brillo pad too, but not anymore.  After the gel cast breaks, my hair is soft, and sometimes before wash day I feel like I don't even need to moisturize.

Maybe you have product build up blocking moisture.  And like @faithVA mentioned, maybe you need to re-style (cleanse, condition, style) more often until your moisture levels build up.

One more thing, do you only wash your hair under a filtered faucet or shower head?  Made a HUGE difference in my hair...HUGE.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 4, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks @nothidden I will check out that link. And Yes, since I've been a member on this board I've been on the Ingredients roller coaster; Cone-free, mineral oil free, petroleum, I've eliminated certain oils. The Max Hydration method was okay, I had moments when I thought I hit the jackpot but it wasn't practical for me long term and my best results came when I used baking soda, but how could I depend on that week after week. While using that method, I also noticed that although my hair was more hydrated, it became limp. Thereafter I started to amp up my protein so I could revive my hair to a happy medium.
> I took a break for any "methods" and "strict regimens" for many months now and opted for biweekly hair care and protective styling (wigs) because I just wanted to take a break from "trying anything". I was burnt out, lol. So I enjoyed the last 6+ month of doing nothing fancy. But what always frustrates me is having really soft and moisturized hair up until it air dries. Then it returns back to brillo pad. I only enjoy soft hydrated hair when it's running under the water. Thinking back though, I do recall S-curl being very moisturizing for my hair but then I ran into the same problem of limited styling options...buns or puffs. Sorry if I'm rambling but I'm trying to lay out everything as I remember them.



The one thing that I learned about my hair until i have built up enough moisture , I must let my hair air dry with a  very moisturizing leave in  in twists, when the hair is 95% dry/damp, I re-twist the hair into smaller twists with the same leave in.

When my moisture protein balance is out of whack, there is no way I can go from wash day to completely soft hair the next day, unless its hot outside and I'm using humectant laden products.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 4, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Thanks @faithVA, girl I feel like you been there with me every step of the Moisture journey.
> 
> Regimen when I go to my local Natural hair salon
> Clarify
> ...


I looked up your DC and leave-in and they both contain amino acids (protein).  If your hair is natural and you're not coloring or applying heat, you don't need a lot of protein.  

I see you mentioned alopecia, and maybe your products are for this issue.  If so ignore me.  But if they aren't, and if I had a moisture retention problem, I wouldn't use anything from your product list, including the oils.  None of those products read like moisturizing products to me, and oil does not moisturize.  Oil blocks water.  So if you aren't getting all of it off, that will be a problem.  That garlic conditioner reads like toxic waste...too many chemicals (unless I came across the wrong one).  My hair likes as few synthetic ingredients as possible.

You mentioned doing MHM at one time.  Maybe consider going back to the product recommendations.  No butters, though.  They build up and block moisture, too.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Ever consider getting a hair analysis?  My hair used to feel like a brillo pad too, but not anymore.  After the gel cast breaks, my hair is soft, and sometimes before wash day I feel like I don't even need to moisturize.
> 
> Maybe you have product build up blocking moisture.  And like @faithVA mentioned, maybe you need to re-style (cleanse, condition, style) more often until your moisture levels build up.
> 
> One more thing, do you only wash your hair under a filtered faucet or shower head?  Made a HUGE difference in my hair...HUGE.



No i do not have a filter. Can i find that at Home depot or something? And yes i was thinking of upping my cowashes to every few days and see if i notice a difference. How did you hair analysis process go? You gave me some good ideas to look into. Thank you so much.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 4, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> No i do not have a filter. Can i find that at Home depot or something? And yes i was thinking of upping my cowashes to every few days and see if i notice a difference. How did you hair analysis process go? You gave me some good ideas to look into. Thank you so much.


I never had an analysis, but if I felt like nothing worked for my hair, I'd like "professional" help.

I'd be surprised if Home Depot didn't sell filters.  I got one from Amazon.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> The one thing that I learned about my hair until i have built up enough moisture , I must let my hair air dry with a  very moisturizing leave in  in twists, when the hair is 95% dry/damp, I re-twist the hair into smaller twists with the same leave in.
> 
> When my moisture protein balance is out of whack, there is no way I can go from wash day to completely soft hair the next day, unless its hot outside and I'm using humectant laden products.



 I too eventually learned that moisturizing on almost dry hair is better but i didnt apply the leave in right after; I did it all at once at the moisturizng step. I will try that sequence and see if i notice a difference. Thanks


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2016)

nothidden said:


> I looked up your DC and leave-in and they both contain amino acids (protein).  If your hair is natural and you're not coloring or applying heat, you don't need a lot of protein.
> 
> I see you mentioned alopecia, and maybe your products are for this issue.  If so ignore me.  But if they aren't, and if I had a moisture retention problem, I wouldn't use anything from your product list, including the oils.  None of those products read like moisturizing products to me, and oil does not moisturize.  Oil blocks water.  So if you aren't getting all of it off, that will be a problem.  That garlic conditioner reads like toxic waste...too many chemicals (unless I came across the wrong one).  My hair likes as few synthetic ingredients as possible.
> 
> ...



@nothidden wow thank you so much for taking the time to look into them. Since last year i stopped reading product ingredients. As i mentioned before, i basically just accepted my hair for being a brillo pad and i bought whatever i liked for my hair, so what youve mentioned may very well ge applicable to my hair issue. No i am not using any products for my alopecia other than a foam once a month for my scalp inflammation. What i will do is finish up the products that i have real quick and in the meantime get back to incorporating a simplified regimen usung some components of the MHM method. I didnt like using baking soda anf bentonite clay in one session, so i need to research a better process, and i need to figure out why my hair became a bit more limp during that method.
@faithVA  really kept that thread alive so i will go revisit it and see what works for me.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2016)

nothidden said:


> I never had an analysis, but if I felt like nothing worked for my hair, I'd like "professional" help.
> 
> I'd be surprised if Home Depot didn't sell filters.  I got one from Amazon.



Along that thought, i even asked the stylists at my local natural hair salon, they basically suggest frequent moisture treatments for my hair.

Another thing i forgot to mention is that i also took the time to look at my health in corelation to my hair complaints....docotor visits, blood work, my diet and water intake. The derm appt revealed the alopecia, my health is all well, my diet is balanced and i can always do better when it comes to drinking water. I forgot to mention that point since it can be a factor when it comes to our hair. I did consider becoming a vegetarian/vegan to see if that would help but i havent commited to anything yet.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Are you checking the ingredients of your products?  Are you sealing?
> 
> Ever heard of Abena(?) (Embrace Your Natural Beauty https://www.youtube.com/user/EmbraceNaturalBeauti/videos)?  She is a licensed cosmetologist who posts videos and has periscope sessions every Saturday @ 8PM.  Her focus is low porosity hair.  She's also on Instagram.  Her tips have helped me.




I cant believe that i am subscribed to her on youtube but have never watched any of her videos.  I will start watching them tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> @nothidden wow thank you so much for taking the time to look into them. Since last year i stopped reading product ingredients. As i mentioned before, i basically just accepted my hair for being a brillo pad and i bought whatever i liked for my hair, so what youve mentioned may very well ge applicable to my hair issue. No i am not using any products for my alopecia other than a foam once a month for my scalp inflammation. What i will do is finish up the products that i have real quick and in the meantime get back to incorporating a simplified regimen usung some components of the MHM method. I didnt like using baking soda anf bentonite clay in one session, so i need to research a better process, and i need to figure out why my hair became a bit more limp during that method.
> @faithVA  really kept that thread alive so i will go revisit it and see what works for me.


If you are referring to MHM, most of us stop using the baking soda long ago. We found only needed it to jump start. Using the clay is enough and then sticking to a light leave-in or a very diluted one. And most of us switched to the rhassoul. A lot of things changed and the regimen got much easier.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay thanks for the update @faithVA  do you still incorporate the baking soda in your regi from time to time?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Okay thanks for the update @faithVA  do you still incorporate the baking soda in your fegi from time to time?


No I have used baking soda in over a year. I do Dubai Dee's method when I do MHM. I use clay and dropped all of the conditioner. I found for my hair it was the conditioners that caused a lot of the problem. They felt good initially but they coat my strands so my leave ins were never getting to my hair.

So I can do a leave in or a conditioner but not both.  But the leave in works better diluted because it doesnt build up as much. Since I've stopped conditioning so much my hair is better.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 5, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Along that thought, i even asked the stylists at my local natural hair salon, they basically suggest frequent moisture treatments for my hair.
> 
> Another thing i forgot to mention is that i also took the time to look at my health in corelation to my hair complaints....docotor visits, blood work, my diet and water intake. The derm appt revealed the alopecia, my health is all well, my diet is balanced and i can always do better when it comes to drinking water. I forgot to mention that point since it can be a factor when it comes to our hair. I did consider becoming a vegetarian/vegan to see if that would help but i havent commited to anything yet.


Maybe google or check out the threads that address tea/coffee rinses.  Yesterday I read that the caffeine in green tea stimulates the hair follicles, while alopecia attacks them.  I've also read that it suppresses a hormone which causes hair loss.  I know from experience that it definitely decreases shedding.

When I was into MHM I remember having a bad experience w/baking soda after months of having no issues, but that was the last time I used it. The MHM original version worked for me, Dubai Dee's did not.  My hair likes conditioners, and if I warm them before applying, my hair likes them even more.

If you go the vegan/vegetarian route maybe look into protein powders for shakes or smoothies.  The one I use contains a lot of hair-healthy ingredients (garden of life, raw protein).  Also my multi-vitamin contains a natural source of Biotin (megafoods one daily).  While some reach their hair goals w/o a change in diet, I've found that this approach has made my hair flourish, but I did it for overall health not my hair.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> No I have used baking soda in over a year. I do Dubai Dee's method when I do MHM. I use clay and dropped all of the conditioner. I found for my hair it was the conditioners that caused a lot of the problem. They felt good initially but they coat my strands so my leave ins were never getting to my hair.
> 
> So I can do a leave in or a conditioner but not both.  But the leave in works better diluted because it doesnt build up as much. Since I've stopped conditioning so much my hair is better.



Hmmm, I will loon into that as well because I use tons of conditioner, sometimes 2 or 3 (pre-poo, dc and leave in) in one session. Btw, I love how your hair in the avi has definition after twisting it. That is my goal for my hair.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 5, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Maybe google or check out the threads that address tea/coffee rinses.  Yesterday I read that the caffeine in green tea stimulates the hair follicles, while alopecia attacks them.  I've also read that it suppresses a hormone which causes hair loss.  I know from experience that it definitely decreases shedding.
> 
> When I was into MHM I remember having a bad experience w/baking soda after months of having no issues, but that was the last time I used it. The MHM original version worked for me, Dubai Dee's did not.  My hair likes conditioners, and if I warm them before applying, my hair likes them even more.
> 
> If you go the vegan/vegetarian route maybe look into protein powders for shakes or smoothies.  The one I use contains a lot of hair-healthy ingredients (garden of life, raw protein).  Also my multi-vitamin contains a natural source of Biotin (megafoods one daily).  While some reach their hair goals w/o a change in diet, I've found that this approach has made my hair flourish, but I did it for overall health not my hair.




Thanks for the tips. Clearly I have a few months of experimenting ahead of me to figure out what my hair responds best to. I will have to start with a few products/methods at a time and tailor it accordingly. I remember doing tea rinses before and liking it, the funny thing is that I ended up drinking all my teas before I could use them on my hair, smh, lolll.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you for all the support ladies. This thread is definitely a gem. I'll keep you all posted with my progress.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2016)

This just popped up in my email. Do you find that this is true?

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20160405_curly


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 5, 2016)

For the clarifying step, do I specifically have to use a clarifying shampoo....I have the Giovanni Direct Tea tree shampoo on hand, so Im wondering if that would work as well.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 5, 2016)

Janet' said:


> This just popped up in my email. Do you find that this is true?
> 
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20160405_curly



I cosign with everything they put in the article. I have had success with these tips. The only thing that doesn't agree with my hair is using shea butter. Um, NO. It can be in a product, but shea butter by itself is a no.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> For the clarifying step, do I specifically have to use a clarifying shampoo....I have the Giovanni Direct Tea tree shampoo on hand, so Im wondering if that would work as well.


You don't have to use a clarifying shampoo. Most shampoos would work. Clay also works. Most things wash off our hair fairly easy.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I cosign with everything they put in the article. I have had success with these tips. The only thing that doesn't agree with my hair is using shea butter. Um, NO. It can be in a product, but shea butter by itself is a no.


I second this

I would also add that heat works well but I've also found that extending the time of things works well. I can use a plastic cap and let it sit for a while can often work better than heat because my cuticles need time to open and then absorb. They may not absorb much in 20 minutes with heat.

I just clued myself in on something I was missing.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I second this
> 
> I would also add that heat works well but I've also found that *extending the time* of things works well. I can use a plastic cap and let it sit for a while can often work better than heat because my cuticles need time to open and then absorb. They may not absorb much in 20 minutes with heat.
> 
> I just clued myself in on something I was missing.



This. I too find that the longer I DC, the better my results. I use heat AND extend the time and I have excellent results. I realized that my hair needs a minute to open so like you said, short DC times don't really work for me. I DC with heat for a minimum of an hour and my hair is left soft and moisturized every time.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You don't have to use a clarifying shampoo. Most shampoos would work. Clay also works. Most things wash off our hair fairly easy.



Ok, good to know. I would like to resume using the bentonite clay, that was my favorite step of the MHM. I havent had a chance to try rhassoul clay. Im gonna look for where i can buy it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ladies, Which conditioners and leave-ins are working best for your low porosity hair lately?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 5, 2016)

@Smiley79 I don't experiment a lot with different products but I like AO White Camellia as a DC. Gonna test out two new ones from Soultanicals when they arrive. I don't use a leave-in. My hair is low to normal porosity.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> This. I too find that the longer I DC, the better my results. I use heat AND extend the time and I have excellent results. I realized that my hair needs a minute to open so like you said, short DC times don't really work for me. I DC with heat for a minimum of an hour and my hair is left soft and moisturized every time.


Yeah I'm going to have to figure it out. I don't have an hour to DC and then do everything else that needs to happen. I've got a 3 hour window so hopefully I can get something that works.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Ladies, Which conditioners and leave-ins are working best for your low porosity hair lately?


When I do DC I like Naturelle Grows Herbal Blends. I'm still trying to figure out leave ins but I like As I Am and kknt. I can't use a conditioner in my hair as a leave in. It's way too heavy even diluted. I also like Terraveda Organix Carmeltini.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 5, 2016)

I had just purchased Mielle Organics Barbassou conditioner last month, so im going to see how that works on my hair after im done with the cbsmoothe.
I also looked at the product list from the mhm method, i will keep them in mind for my nexr purchases.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm letting my hair air dry now. I'm going to try applying my leave-in to damp hair. As usual I'm running out of time and I still need to get my hair styled so I can go to bed. Not sure how I'm going to style it.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 6, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Ladies, Which conditioners and leave-ins are working best for your low porosity hair lately?


I have mixed low - normal porosity.  I tend to only use conditioners as a pre-poo or as a moisturizer on weekends or chill days.  For this I use Tresemme Naturals (discontinued) and DevaCurl One Condition Decadence.  I have used both as a leave-in when mixed w/distilled or coconut water.  This worked out ok but not as good as using Kinky Curly Knot Today.  When I began letting my hair grow out in 2014, Kinky Curly products left me unimpressed.  Now, I have a stash.  My hair loves this stuff.

I also use Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle conditioner but only as a pre-poo.  If I leave it too long, my hair is left feeling rough.  But when it's in and out (about 5 mins), my hair curls up and is really soft and manageable.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 6, 2016)

the best thing I ever bought that helped my hair retain moisture is a steamer.  It makes anything I put on my head absorb better. I even sit under it when I do a henna.

 Ive had mine a long time and its time to buy another one as its leaking.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 6, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> the best thing I ever bought that helped my hair retain moisture is a steamer.  It makes anything I put on my head absorb better. I even sit under it when I do a henna.
> 
> Ive had mine a long time and its time to buy another one as its leaking.


Yeah, steaming is the best, but I have become terribly inconsistent meaning I'm too lazy to roll it out and set it up.  Mine won't run on low anymore, so I'm (low-key) in the market for a new one.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 6, 2016)

I really need to bite the bullet and get a steamer this year. I have a hooded dryer and have been using that with a plastic cap since I went natural. So since I _still_ struggle with moisture, I think maybe the hooded dryer isn't working as effectively as a hair steamer would. I'll check out if there are any good deals on a steamer, it seems worth the investment. I cannot wait to try that coupled with the water filter and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> I really need to bite the bullet and get a steamer this year. I have a hooded dryer and have been using that with a plastic cap since I went natural. So since I _still_ struggle with moisture, I think maybe the hooded dryer isn't working as effectively as a hair steamer would. I'll check out if there are any good deals on a steamer, it seems worth the investment. I cannot wait to try that coupled with the water filter and see if I notice a difference.


Try the water filter first. I have a steamer and it didn't do much for my hair. So see if the filter works first before you spend the money.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 6, 2016)

@faithVA  Okay will do, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 6, 2016)

@faithVA @AgeinATL Awesome Ladies! I'm going to put the article in my planner so that I can refer back to it...I utilize most of these things anyway, but like you said, I also extend my time and that seems to be working out for the better too!


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 12, 2016)

@faithVA I just placed an order for some sample sizes from Naturelle Grow. I ordered the Sweet plantain leave in, Marshmallow root conditoner and Lemon & Rosemary scalp scrub. I'll let you know how my hair responds to them.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Try the water filter first. I have a steamer and it didn't do much for my hair. So see if the filter works first before you spend the money.



So I finally bought the water filter....but I cannot get my shower head to come off to save my life . I'm going to buy some WD-40 later on to see if that will help to loosen it up. My apt unit is old so I feel like they have never removed that shower head since the building was built; I really hope this works later so I can install it and move forward with my hair washing.

Update: I had to order a different model shower filter. Finally got it installed.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2016)

Glad you are trying it but I really wanted you to try the Herbal Blends conditioner. I can't vouch for anything else.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 12, 2016)

@faithVA Oh wow, and the funny thing is that I had it in my cart, ! I took it out only because I remember reading that marshmallow root _might_ be helpful for alopecia, so I opted to try that one instead. Next time, I'll pick the HB; I plan to sample more of their products so I can see what works for me.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 15, 2016)

Soooo, lately, I've been doing some research on hair porosity and I'm beginning to wonder if my hair could in fact be high porosity. Could it be that I've been in the wrong group?  As you can see from my previous posts, I am alwaysssssssss complaining about my dry hair dilemma. I was looking back at some posts that I wrote in the past year raving about awesome products that I used on my hair and thought I found my holy grail and regimens. But I rarely came back to post that by the end of the day or the next day my hair was back to feeling dry...as if I never applied anything. Where did all my moisture go!!!! It was there a while ago!
As I continued to read up and watch videos discussing high-po hair, it was described as hair that takes in moisture but doesn't keep it. (No more callers, we have a winner!) So high po hair often feels coarse, brittle, and appears limp and dull, etc. In addition, my natural hair history includes bleaching, coloring and heat damage which are common denominators of high-po hair.

Bottom line is the past couple years, I categorized myself as being Low-Po and have been following a primarily low-porosity regimen, yet I still complain about my dryness issues. So I've decided to press the reset button and take a chance testing out a high porosity hair care regimen to see if I notice a difference with my hair. I'm still researching the porosity subject so I can best learn what I need to tweak and I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible this time around.

Side point:The absolute most important factor to me at this point in my hair journey is a healthy scalp. Second to that is a balanced moisture-protein conditioning regimen that works for my hair. I'll use whatever I learn about high porosity hair care to help me achieve those two mini goals. So, I'll see how it goes ladies. 

(Btw, I do plan to get a hair analysis done in the near future so I can get a sure result of my hair status)


----------



## nothidden (Apr 15, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Soooo, lately, I've been doing some research on hair porosity and I'm beginning to wonder if my hair could in fact be high porosity. Could it be that I've been in the wrong group?  )



You aren't the only one.  Start a thread re misdiagnosed hair porosity, and I bet others will chime in.

...and congratz on figuring it out.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Soooo, lately, I've been doing some research on hair porosity and I'm beginning to wonder if my hair could in fact be high porosity. Could it be that I've been in the wrong group?  As you can see from my previous posts, I am alwaysssssssss complaining about my dry hair dilemma. I was looking back at some posts that I wrote in the past year raving about awesome products that I used on my hair and thought I found my holy grail and regimens. But I rarely came back to post that by the end of the day or the next day my hair was back to feeling dry...as if I never applied anything. Where did all my moisture go!!!! It was there a while ago!
> As I continued to read up and watch videos discussing high-po hair, it was described as hair that takes in moisture but doesn't keep it. (No more callers, we have a winner!) So high po hair often feels coarse, brittle, and appears limp and dull, etc. In addition, my natural hair history includes bleaching, coloring and heat damage which are common denominators of high-po hair.
> 
> Bottom line is the past couple years, I categorized myself as being Low-Po and have been following a primarily low-porosity regimen, yet I still complain about my dryness issues. So I've decided to press the reset button and take a chance testing out a high porosity hair care regimen to see if I notice a difference with my hair. I'm still researching the porosity subject so I can best learn what I need to tweak and I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible this time around.
> ...


Its worth a try. I'm low porosity and my hair is still dry and I've been tested. And my hair is. Olor treated and still low porosity.

High porosity And low porosity hair are often confused. I think it's a good idea to test it out. It. Would solve all of your problems.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 15, 2016)

nothidden said:


> You aren't the only one.  Start a thread re misdiagnosed hair porosity, and I bet others will chime in.
> 
> ...and congratz on figuring it out.



love the title idea. thanks girl.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 15, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Its worth a try. I'm low porosity and my hair is still dry and I've been tested. And my hair is. Olor treated and still low porosity.
> 
> High porosity And low porosity hair are often confused. I think it's a good idea to test it out. It. Would solve all of your problems.



@faithVA  Yes I thought Komaza stopped taking new clients but I checked today and it seems like now they are. So I will look into getting it done. A member on the board posted about another company that does both hair and scalp analysis, which sounds even more interesting but I was wondering how they're going to be able to analyze my scalp. I thought I would have to be there for them to do that.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 15, 2016)

I was reading that the hair float test should be done with clean hair. I never did that before. I just did it with my hair in whatever condition it was and the hsir always floated on top of the water. Tonight I decided to  do redo the test clean strands if hair....before i could blink my eyes twice, the hair sunk to the bottom like it had an anchor on it. I was shocked. I'm becoming more convinced that i may be team #highporosity now.  My research continues...


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 16, 2016)

Sometimes hair can be mixed porosity depending on the overall health of the hair. Hair porosity can  also change due to a number of factors. But the key differences between low and high porosity hair is that high porosity hair dries quickly and low porosity hair can take sometimes a day or two to become sufficiently dry. The reality is that afro textured hair tends to be drier regardless of its porosity because the sebum doesn't easily reach down the hair shaft. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Try the water filter first. I have a steamer and it didn't do much for my hair. So see if the filter works first before you spend the money.



@nothidden and @faithVA girl if you were here i would hug you both. I absolutely love the water filter. Although its too early to tell any dramatic difference in my hair, i did feel like the water was less harsh on my hair and skin than usual. Having this motivates me to resume cowashing into my midweek regimen. Thx girl.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> @faithVA  Yes I thought Komaza stopped taking new clients but I checked today and it seems like now they are. So I will look into getting it done. A member on the board posted about another company that does both hair and scalp analysis, which sounds even more interesting but I was wondering how they're going to be able to analyze my scalp. I thought I would have to be there for them to do that.


There is also another company someone mentioned last year that they liked and I think it was less expensive. I will look it up this week and let you know. If I haven't mentioned it by Wednesday please remind me.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 17, 2016)

is it the etsy one?...I just saw some girls  mentioning it and it only cost $30 @faithVA


----------



## Ajna (Apr 17, 2016)

@Smiley79 oh the am I low-po or high-po is really confusing! So hang in there.

As for the dryness have you considered pre-poo? Recently I have taken up hot yoga which was making my hair like straw so about 6 weeks ago I guess I started pre-pooing again. First I should mention I am low-po and I use henna faithfully - which for me is key. Back to the pre-poo I use a hybrid of chicoro's method. The way I do it is spray my hair with water so it is damp, then I add a mix of half aloe and half JBCO, then on top of that I use a butter, it does not seem to matter which kind - my hair hates shea butter but even this worked for this. The point is my hair is damp so I think that helps it absorb the aloe and the jbco, the butter just keeps it all in. I tend to leave it on for at least an hour - sometimes overnight with a plastic bag. Then I do my usual routine.

It seems like if you are low-po you will need the water if you are high-po then you will not. If you are not interested in that method I have heard others just use conditioner which for me is not a huge success but maybe for you it will be. 

At any rate, maybe it can help reduce the dryness while you are working on nailing your products and regimen.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ajna said:


> @Smiley79 oh the am I low-po or high-po is really confusing! So hang in there.
> 
> As for the dryness have you considered pre-poo? Recently I have taken up hot yoga which was making my hair like straw so about 6 weeks ago I guess I started pre-pooing again. First I should mention I am low-po and I use henna faithfully - which for me is key. Back to the pre-poo I use a hybrid of chicoro's method. The way I do it is spray my hair with water so it is damp, then I add a mix of half aloe and half JBCO, then on top of that I use a butter, it does not seem to matter which kind - my hair hates shea butter but even this worked for this. The point is my hair is damp so I think that helps it absorb the aloe and the jbco, the butter just keeps it all in. I tend to leave it on for at least an hour - sometimes overnight with a plastic bag. Then I do my usual routine.
> 
> ...



Yes ive done pre poos and it does leave my hair soft but the moisturization seemed to go away as quickly as it came with any method that ive done in the past.  The funny thing is that i know i must be doing one or two SIMPLE things incorrectly with  my hair and once i figure those simople things out, My hair care journey can really take flight.
My biggest challenge for me is the step following my dc rinse...nailng the proper product combination and technique has always been a hit or miss for me especially since my hair struggles to retain moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> is it the etsy one?...I just saw some girls  mentioning it and it only cost $30 @faithVA


Yes that's the one. GoosefootPrints


----------



## Ajna (Apr 18, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Yes ive done pre poos and it does leave my hair soft but the moisturization seemed to go away as quickly as it came with any method that ive done in the past.  The funny thing is that i know i must be doing one or two SIMPLE things incorrectly with  my hair and once i figure those simople things out, My hair care journey can really take flight.
> My biggest challenge for me is the step following my dc rinse...nailng the proper product combination and technique has always been a hit or miss for me especially since my hair struggles to retain moisture.



Oooo that does sound like high-po hair. My issue is getting it in, once it is in it will stay. Of course, I still have to reapply water every day but that is about it.
I wish I had other advice but it sounds like your hair is quite the opposite of mine.
Oh I have one rinse your DC with cool water 
Here is hoping you nail it in 2016!


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 18, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> Sometimes hair can be mixed porosity depending on the overall health of the hair. Hair porosity can  also change due to a number of factors. But the key differences between low and high porosity hair is that high porosity hair dries quickly and low porosity hair can take sometimes a day or two to become sufficiently dry. The reality is that afro textured hair tends to be drier regardless of its porosity because the sebum doesn't easily reach down the hair shaft.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



This is how I knew I was low porosity. I was always confused when people said their hair dried in a couple hours.  The only way my hair did that was if I  barely got my hair wet. Whenever I took time to saturate my hair, it remained wet for days.  For example, I washed my hair yesterday morning, was out in 80 degree weather most of yesterday, and some parts of my hair are still damp.  If it wasnt 80 degree weather, my hair would still wet, especially in the middle.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 18, 2016)

Ajna said:


> Oooo that does sound like high-po hair. My issue is getting it in, once it is in it will stay. Of course, I still have to reapply water every day but that is about it.
> I wish I had other advice but it sounds like your hair is quite the opposite of mine.
> Oh I have one rinse your DC with cool water
> Here is hoping you nail it in 2016!



Yup, all this time when I thought I was low-po I was using warm water all the way through, so starting this past weekend I did a cool water rinse after my DC and I will continue to do so and see if I notice a diff. Thanks for the tips and motivation @Ajna


----------



## divachyk (Apr 18, 2016)

My hair takes forever to dry as well @uofmpanther


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2016)

My hair takes hours to dry but not forever. But I also rarely get enough water in my hair which may be why. My hair is never soaking wet as they say. Product sits on my hair. Getting temporary color to take is a beast.

I was even low porosity when I was relaxed and when using permanent color. She's just very reluctant to drink.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 18, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> This is how I knew I was low porosity. I was always confused when people said their hair dried in a couple hours.  The only way my hair did that was if I  barely got my hair wet. Whenever I took time to saturate my hair, it remained wet for days.  For example, I washed my hair yesterday morning, was out in 80 degree weather most of yesterday, and some parts of my hair are still damp.  If it wasnt 80 degree weather, my hair would still wet, especially in the middle.


Yeah, I have dense, low porosity sections.  I can wash my hair Sunday afternoon and go to work Monday w/damp hair.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Apr 24, 2016)

This Vlogger (Abena Palmore) has excellent tips for low porosity hair care.
https://www.youtube.com/user/EmbraceNaturalBeauti/videos


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2016)

I just figured out I'm low porosity. I'm going to read the entire thread before posting.


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2016)

@Shay72   I'm a newbie to this as well!


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2016)

Thank you @Janet'


----------



## uofmpanther (May 1, 2016)

Welcome @Shay72 and @Janet' !!!


----------



## Shay72 (May 11, 2016)

*--Share your hair background*
4a, fine haired natural

*--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?*
Takes forever to dry
Takes a little bit to actually get wet
Some products sit on hair

*--What have you tried that worked?*
LOC method on wet & dry hair
Liquid leave ins
ACV rinses
Mud washes
All natural products
Ayurvedic powders
Teas

*--What have you tried that did not work?*
Silicones
Non natural products

*--What questions do you have?*
I'm going to look back through the thread to see how often people are using ACV rinses


----------



## Shay72 (May 11, 2016)

Thank you @uofmpanther


----------



## bluenvy (May 11, 2016)

--What symptoms is your hair exhibiting?

I lightly fluff my hair up and down while water runs down to get soaking wet. It takes more than a day to air dry. My hair floats in water. If I run my fingers up hair shaft it feels smooth.

--What have you tried that worked?

In four sections, weekly washing, and detangle with slippery conditioner. 
Followed up with deep condition with heat, moisturize and seal while hair is wet. 
My hair stays moisturized for couple days if I twist, braid, or bun after I moisturize and seal.
If not, say a wng my hair feel and looks dried out the next day.
Also clarifying once or every two weeks. Even though I use minimal products my hair is prone to buildup. I believe by natural sebum. 
Hair also likes cowashing.

--What have you tried that did not work?
My hair hates overnight prepoo and baggy. My head itch up a storm doing this. My hair don't like long term protective styles, braids, twist, updos etc. Hair gets crazy itchy if I go a week without washing.

--What questions do you have?
Still figuring out proper moisture/protein balance. 
I protein with Aphogee two step every few months. I use other protein like cholesterol treatments every 2-3 weeks. Always followed with deep condition.


----------



## Need2gro (Jun 5, 2016)

Bumping... any new tips ladies?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 5, 2016)

It's a bit hard to find, but stuff with honey works well for my hair. If I could find the patience to apply honey to my hair after applying conditioner, I'm sure I would see way better conditioning results.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> It's a bit hard to find, but stuff with honey works well for my hair. If I could find the patience to apply honey to my hair after applying conditioner, I'm sure I would see way better conditioning results.


You add honey to your conditioner and have it done in 1 step.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You add honey to your conditioner and have it done in 1 step.



ive done that, but I hate mixing. I'm so lazy  I also hate mixing because if I mix too little in screwed and if I mix too much I won't save it for the next week. So I just layer the stuff on. Unless I just mix the whole container as soon as I get it? I use honey to wash my face, so I keep it in the shower anyway.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2016)

Ya'll I bought some dove shampoo and conditioner! Lol I'm going to shampoo later, then give myself a protein treatment with ORS, then use the dove conditioner for moisture.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 8, 2016)

Random: Just hearing Dove is like a blast from my past. As a relaxed head, I used to use a Dove shampoo and conditioner (I loved that stuff) back in the day! It worked amazing for a while and then not so much and my hair started breaking so I stopped using it because I never really suffered from breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2016)

I am finding  my hair likes sulfate shampooes like elasta QP and creme of nature. I can run my fingers through my hair with those products with no problems. I'm going to try their conditioners and leave ins to see if my hair likes the whole line.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I am finding  my hair likes sulfate like elasta QP and creme of nature. I can run my fingers through my hair with those products with no problems. I'm going to try their conditioners and leave ins to see if my hair likes the whole line.



Likewise, but I still searched all these years for a SLS free poo. I get better conditioning results with sulfates.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Likewise, but I still searched all these years for a SLS free poo. I get better conditioning results with sulfates.


Which shampoo and conditioner you using.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Which shampoo and conditioner you using.



Normally I was using Paul Mitchell Shampoo One. I use a variety of conditioners but Silk Dreams and Annabelles Perfect Blends where the main ones I was using when using that poo. Now, Im using Camille Rose Naturals Cleansing Rinse. I notice with this poo, I get good conditioning results if I let it sit for a while. With the PM, I didnt need more than 30 minutes conditioning. I was also able to wash less with PM. Not so much with CRN. So for a while I was washing 1x/2wks with PM. I realized I didnt need to wash if I refreshed and limited manipulation. Also had less product buildup over time even with gel use daily and custards/butters. Now, Im back to 1x/1wk with careful watching on build-up using the same products. 

I will say though, my main reason for sticking with the no SLS poo..... less protein use


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 11, 2016)

Any of you tried the Dickey Method with good results? I feel like using a cleansing cream and conditioning for 5 minutes along with applying stuff when hair is super wet.... May not work. Looking for some feedback if any.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 11, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Any of you tried the Dickey Method with good results? I feel like using a cleansing cream and conditioning for 5 minutes along with applying stuff when hair is super wet.... May not work. Looking for some feedback if any.



I've seen the vid of his method. I don't use tools but I do always apply my gel to soaking wet hair. Great resilts every time.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 11, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've seen the vid of his method. I don't use tools but I do always apply my gel to soaking wet hair. Great resilts every time.



Ok. I mean, applying styler to wet hair I get, but I'm thinking about the cream cleanser and 5 minute conditioning.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 12, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Ok. I mean, applying styler to wet hair I get, but I'm thinking about the cream cleanser and 5 minute conditioning.



Oh ok.  I'm yet to use a cleansing cream so no comment there. I don't condition with every wash so I can attest to little or no conditioning before styling works for me.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 12, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Oh ok.  I'm yet to use a cleansing cream so no comment there. *I don't condition with every wash* so I can attest to little or no conditioning before styling works for me.


Like, how? Lmao


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 12, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Like, how? Lmao



Lol More often I'll just clay wash or water rinse. I'll use conditioner when I henna, or if I'm doing a protein DC. But my hair suffers build up easily and looks/ feels better when I don't condition too often. No leave-ins. Early in my regimen, I was using Kinky Curly Knot Today (there are probably better ones) but after a while my hair started looking dull so I stopped, and saw improvement.


----------



## almond eyes (Jun 12, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Lol More often I'll just clay wash or water rinse. I'll use conditioner when I henna, or if I'm doing a protein DC. But my hair suffers build up easily and looks/ feels better when I don't condition too often. No leave-ins. Early in my regimen, I was using Kinky Curly Knot Today (there are probably better ones) but after a while my hair started looking dull so I stopped, and saw improvement.




Kindly, what do you use then if you don't use leave in conditioners? What keeps your hair from drying out?

Best,
Almond eyes


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 12, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> Kindly, what do you use then if you don't use leave in conditioners? What keeps your hair from drying out?
> 
> Best,
> Almond eyes



I try to wash or wet my hair in the shower 2-3 times a week to keep it hydrated. I'll go down to once a week if I'm being lazy. After washing, I lightly oil my hair, let water run over it a little, then use diluted KCCC on soaking wet hair. The KCCC is my sealant.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Ok. I mean, applying styler to wet hair I get, but I'm thinking about the cream cleanser and 5 minute conditioning.


I have used cleansing creams and they work fine. I can't speak to that particular one. They are all very different. I tried Redkens Curvaceous no foam and liked that. Have used both of the As I Am they were OK.

I'm with AbsyBlvd on the conditioning. I condition after a protein treatment and when I use shampoo. I was deep conditioning every week but After doing MHM I found I did t need all of that conditioning. If I condition I don't use a leave in. If I skip the conditioner i use a leave in or a styler.

My hair doesn't seem to like too many layers. I don't rinse my hair often enough to skip the leave in.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't use leave-ins either, unless it's a spray. 

I see there aren't many shampoos and conditioners I like. I actually like that castor oil shampoo from SM and the manuka mask? But that's just a treatment, not much slip.  I use silicon mix to DC with. That so far has given me the most slip. I'm able to detangle with that, and it leaves my hair soft and moisturized. 

Today I dc'ed, then applies SM curly smoothie. I used Garnier anti frizz serum.


----------



## junipertree (Jun 13, 2016)

I feel like I read somewhere that steaming for low porosity hair is a no no. I have found that every time I steam my hair professionally my hair is super dry afterwards. But I read in this thread (I think @faithVA ) that stuff among for a few minutes is beneficial. Is that what I'm doing wrong? Steaming too long (20 minutes at the salon)


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I have used cleansing creams and they work fine. I can't speak to that particular one. They are all very different. I tried Redkens Curvaceous no foam and liked that. Have used both of the As I Am they were OK.
> 
> I'm with AbsyBlvd on the conditioning. I condition after a protein treatment and when I use shampoo. I was deep conditioning every week but After doing MHM I found I did t need all of that conditioning. If I condition I don't use a leave in. If I skip the conditioner i use a leave in or a styler.
> 
> My hair doesn't seem to like too many layers. I don't rinse my hair often enough to skip the leave in.



Taking notes.

My sister told me MHM was really good for her 4C hair, but she has time for it. I dont really have time for it unless I start it early. Im at work right now, but I have the page open on my phone and was beginning to read on it and look at external links provided. I even bought clay to try it. I can see how it works, so I dont want to speak too soon. My problem is I have thick strands, so I worry about my hair drying out and having to wash, well rinse, during the week, which I hate doing. 

Argh!!!! Ill keep looking into MHM.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jun 17, 2016)

Ladies, which type of protein do you use for your protein treatment? In recent years, I have had major success with Aveda Intensive Reconstructor Mask (or something similar to that name) but I think they changed the formula because its much more watered-down and doesn't have the same effect.

I noted that the key protein in that product was quinoa protein, so I'm thinking of buying quinoa protein and using it on my hair to see what, if any, effect it has on my hair. I'm currently using Komaza Protein Treatment but it doesn't help my curls pop as the Aveda once did.

Has anyone ever used quinoa protein? If so, how did you like it?


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 17, 2016)

junipertree said:


> I feel like I read somewhere that steaming for low porosity hair is a no no. I have found that every time I steam my hair professionally my hair is super dry afterwards. But I read in this thread (I think @faithVA ) that stuff among for a few minutes is beneficial. Is that what I'm doing wrong? Steaming too long (20 minutes at the salon)



Steaming works great for me, better than body heat or heat cap DCing. You may not be doing anything wrong and steam just isn't effective for you.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 17, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Ladies, which type of protein do you use for your protein treatment? In recent years, I have had major success with Aveda Intensive Reconstructor Mask (or something similar to that name) but I think they changed the formula because its much more watered-down and doesn't have the same effect.
> 
> I noted that the key protein in that product was quinoa protein, so I'm thinking of buying quinoa protein and using it on my hair to see what, if any, effect it has on my hair. I'm currently using Komaza Protein Treatment but it doesn't help my curls pop as the Aveda once did.
> 
> Has anyone ever used quinoa protein? If so, how did you like it?



My low po hair likes quinoa, silk, and keratin protein. Soy is okay. 

I've had good results with Ion Effective Care Treatment (the new formula, keratin) and Ingredients to Die For Reconstructing Cream (quinoa).

 I'm testing out Biotera's Ultra Moisturizing Leave In (silk, soy). I don't like jumping in and out the shower, so I prefer a protein I can leave on, even if I have to use it more often than harder proteins.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2016)

junipertree said:


> I feel like I read somewhere that steaming for low porosity hair is a no no. I have found that every time I steam my hair professionally my hair is super dry afterwards. But I read in this thread (I think @faithVA ) that stuff among for a few minutes is beneficial. Is that what I'm doing wrong? Steaming too long (20 minutes at the salon)



I can't remember what I said about steaming. I had a revelation but I forgot what it was. I will go back and read what I wrote.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Taking notes.
> 
> My sister told me MHM was really good for her 4C hair, but she has time for it. I dont really have time for it unless I start it early. Im at work right now, but I have the page open on my phone and was beginning to read on it and look at external links provided. I even bought clay to try it. I can see how it works, so I dont want to speak too soon. My problem is I have thick strands, so I worry about my hair drying out and having to wash, well rinse, during the week, which I hate doing.
> 
> Argh!!!! Ill keep looking into MHM.


MHM doesn't take long. Wash with rhassoul clay, to get detangle and rinse it out. Use a leave in if you want. And then style. That's it. 

If you stay away from calcium bentonite you probably won't have issues with dryness.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Ladies, which type of protein do you use for your protein treatment? In recent years, I have had major success with Aveda Intensive Reconstructor Mask (or something similar to that name) but I think they changed the formula because its much more watered-down and doesn't have the same effect.
> 
> I noted that the key protein in that product was quinoa protein, so I'm thinking of buying quinoa protein and using it on my hair to see what, if any, effect it has on my hair. I'm currently using Komaza Protein Treatment but it doesn't help my curls pop as the Aveda once did.
> 
> Has anyone ever used quinoa protein? If so, how did you like it?


I use Komaza. I don't know if anything has made my curls pop. I have Teraveda Organix quinoa protein. To me it's a softer protein treatment than a keratin treatment. It's ok. I don't think I will repurchase. I prefer keratin.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 18, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Ladies, which type of protein do you use for your protein treatment? In recent years, I have had major success with Aveda Intensive Reconstructor Mask (or something similar to that name) but I think they changed the formula because its much more watered-down and doesn't have the same effect.
> 
> I noted that the key protein in that product was quinoa protein, so I'm thinking of buying quinoa protein and using it on my hair to see what, if any, effect it has on my hair. I'm currently using Komaza Protein Treatment but it doesn't help my curls pop as the Aveda once did.
> 
> Has anyone ever used quinoa protein? If so, how did you like it?



I get great results with Shescentit's okra Reconstructor. I also really like curl junkie's repair me. I am super protein sensitive and those work well leaving my hair soft but strengthened. 

I have tried the Bekura Vanilla Whiskey that has quinoa and it is nice; however, the quinoa is way down the ingredient list and it feels more like a moisturizing treatment.

Good luck!


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 18, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Ladies, which type of protein do you use for your protein treatment? In recent years, I have had major success with Aveda Intensive Reconstructor Mask (or something similar to that name) but I think they changed the formula because its much more watered-down and doesn't have the same effect.
> 
> I noted that the key protein in that product was quinoa protein, so I'm thinking of buying quinoa protein and using it on my hair to see what, if any, effect it has on my hair. I'm currently using Komaza Protein Treatment but it doesn't help my curls pop as the Aveda once did.
> 
> Has anyone ever used quinoa protein? If so, how did you like it?



Mainly silk and keratin.  I use Aubrey Organics Island Replenishing Conditioner, Curl Junkie Repair Me, Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner, Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream, and Hydratherma Naturals Amino Plus Protein Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 18, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Ladies, which type of protein do you use for your protein treatment? In recent years, I have had major success with Aveda Intensive Reconstructor Mask (or something similar to that name) but I think they changed the formula because its much more watered-down and doesn't have the same effect.
> 
> I noted that the key protein in that product was quinoa protein, so I'm thinking of buying quinoa protein and using it on my hair to see what, if any, effect it has on my hair. I'm currently using Komaza Protein Treatment but it doesn't help my curls pop as the Aveda once did.
> 
> Has anyone ever used quinoa protein? If so, how did you like it?



Quinoa is ok, but I usually prefer anything with Silk, Keratin or Collagen. Nexxus Keraphix and Repair Me are my HG's though I have used Repair Me in years because it's availability is only limited to one OTG company so I stuck with Nexxus for a while.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 19, 2016)

It's been a while since I've popped in. I still feel my hair is low porosity although my Komaza analysis concluded it's normal to high. 

@Rastafarai, I use Komaza's protein 

@faithVA, @Saludable84, @shortdub78, I just DC in the shower for about 5 minutes. My hair seems to be doing ok thus far. I've been doing this for about a month now. 

@junipertree, although I love the pampering feeling of steaming, dry heat helps product penetrate better on my hair.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello guys!
Still trying to read and catch up for tips on Low po hair. My hair is fine and low po


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Hello guys!
> Still trying to read and catch up for tips on Low po hair. My hair is fine and low po


Welcome! What have you tried so far?


----------



## victory777 (Oct 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Welcome! What have you tried so far?


Hello @faithVA. I've found that the following products work great for me:
Shampoo: coastal scents black soap with sheath butter or cocoa butter
Cowash:  As I am...I've tried cowashing with Giovanni 50/50 before but had to add plenty of oils
Henna sooq:  red raj.  The Moroccan one was too grainy for my fine strands and didn't rinse out well
Conditioner: keracare humecto
Leave in: Taliah wajid works great and so does worlds of curls. Wanting to try : APB  hair refresher without glycerin for winter months.

Creamy leave INS: QB- CTDG and BBC...APB hair creme
Oils: babasu oil..grapeseed oil
Eta:APB


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 24, 2016)

Funny, I was just looking for this thread to bump. 

I decided that I need a stronger protein treatment which can be scary for someone with someone whose hair seems to be the lowest of the low when it comes to porosity. Was previously using shescentit's okra reconstructor but now I see what @Saludable84 was saying about needing something stronger. It is good but it may be too mild for my hair as I am still getting too much breakage on wash day. I have seen a lot of other LP heads love the komaza care protein so I went ahead and ordered a bottle.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 24, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Funny, I was just looking for this thread to bump.
> 
> I decided that I need a stronger protein treatment which can be scary for someone with someone whose hair seems to be the lowest of the low when it comes to porosity. Was previously using shescentit's okra reconstructor but now I see what @Saludable84 was saying about needing something stronger. It is good but it may be too mild for my hair as I am still getting too much breakage on wash day. I have seen a lot of other LP heads love the komaza care protein so I went ahead and ordered a bottle.



I haven't used Komaza in years. I was going to return to Nexxus unless I found something better. The SSI is good but not strong enough


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 24, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I haven't used Komaza in years. I was going to return to Nexxus unless I found something better. *The SSI is good but not strong enough*



I agree. I love it but it really isn't enough. I am hoping that Komaza comes through. If not, I will take a look at Nexxus. My sister LOVES emergencee but I think she said that the old formula is hard to find.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 24, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I agree. I love it but it really isn't enough. I am hoping that Komaza comes through. If not, I will take a look at Nexxus. My sister LOVES emergencee but I think she said that the old formula is hard to find.



The old formula is extinct. That was the best formula though. Polymedic is better burn emergencee is wayyyy better.


----------



## Lucie (Jan 1, 2017)

Need to start from page one....


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 20, 2017)

@faithVA  have you ever tried babassu oil?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 20, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> @faithVA  have you ever tried babassu oil?



I know you asked @faithVA but I have and I like it. For coconut oils twin, coconut must be the evil one because babassu has always been kind to me.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 20, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I know you asked @faithVA but I have and I like it. For coconut oils twin, coconut must be the evil one because babassu has always been kind to me.


Thank you! I was gonna ask you too but was trying to give you a break from me lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> @faithVA  have you ever tried babassu oil?


No I have not. Have you?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I know you asked @faithVA but I have and I like it. For coconut oils twin, coconut must be the evil one because babassu has always been kind to me.


That is good to know. I will keep it in mind.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> No I have not. Have you?


I'm about to steam with it right now. It supposedly penetrates and doesn't leave an oily feeling. I also got some camellia seed oil to try for the same reasons. The camellia seed oil that I have now is very thick and smells ...not good lol. It's not as bad as Marula oil, but it does have a scent. I'll try to mask it with lemon grass essential oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2017)

OK


sparkle25 said:


> I'm about to steam with it right now. It supposedly penetrates and doesn't leave an oily feeling. I also got some camellia seed oil to try for the same reasons. The camellia seed oil that I have now is very thick and smells ...not good lol. It's not as bad as Marula oil, but it does have a scent. I'll try to mask it with lemon grass essential oil.


 OK Let me know how you like it.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> OK
> 
> OK Let me know how you like it.


I used the babassu oil in the front and then ran out because it was just a sample. I finished the back with the Camille oil.  Both oils were super light and we're barely greasy on my hands.  Like it's oil so of course it's going to have some sort of feeling to it,  but usually when I'm applying any product with any type of oil or butter in my hair, I have a wet washcloth and a  dry wash cloth next to me  to wipe my hands off periodically so I can grip the comb or the bottle or whatever .  And if I take a break I wash my hands completely .  With these two oils I didn't need to do the wash cloth thing at all and I did not need to wash my hands when I took a break .  Tomorrow I will take down the twist and see if there's any greasy feeling to my hair and I'll report back.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh and the Camille oil actually smells similar to castor oil.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 21, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> I'm about to steam with it right now. It supposedly penetrates and doesn't leave an oily feeling. I also got some camellia seed oil to try for the same reasons. The camellia seed oil that I have now is very thick and smells ...not good lol. It's not as bad as Marula oil, but it does have a scent. I'll try to mask it with lemon grass essential oil.



Since I can't really use oil straight on my hair, I use Marula (thanks to you) and camellia on my face only. I love them both.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 21, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Since I can't really use oil straight on my hair, I use Marula (thanks to you) and camellia on my face only. I love them both.


Steaming with the oils left my hair feeling dry today.  Do they make your hair dry still too? But I still like the oils,  so I'm gonna use them as my prepoo treatments and mix them with the aurvdeic oil's.  I'm just gonna have to stick to the burdock root buttercream to moisturize my hair for now, but that still gets greasy.I'm trying not to buy any more leave ins or moisturizing until I get this analysis back. What works to moisturize your hair?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 21, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Steaming with the oils left my hair feeling dry today.  Do they make your hair dry still too? But I still like the oils,  so I'm gonna use them as my prepoo treatments and mix them with the aurvdeic oil's.  I'm just gonna have to stick to the burdock root buttercream to moisturize my hair for now, but that still gets greasy.I'm trying not to buy any more leave ins or moisturizing until I get this analysis back. What works to moisturize your hair?



You never tried the cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee? The BRBC is not greasy but it is very moisturizing.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 21, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> You never tried the cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee? The BRBC is not greasy but it is very moisturizing.


It is very moisturing to my hair. In all these years on this board and all the threads that I have been sucked into, I have tried so many products & the BRBC is the the only thing that makes my hair truly moisturized. It just is greasy to me so I'm still looking for something else. I wish she made a leave in just like but more watery. I did try the detangling ghee a long time ago, but I didn't like it back then. I can't remember why but I know if I did I would have repurchased. Maybe I'll buy a little sample to revisit next time I get the cream.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> I used the babassu oil in the front and then ran out because it was just a sample. I finished the back with the Camille oil.  Both oils were super light and we're barely greasy on my hands.  Like it's oil so of course it's going to have some sort of feeling to it,  but usually when I'm applying any product with any type of oil or butter in my hair, I have a wet washcloth and a  dry wash cloth next to me  to wipe my hands off periodically so I can grip the comb or the bottle or whatever .  And if I take a break I wash my hands completely .  With these two oils I didn't need to do the wash cloth thing at all and I did not need to wash my hands when I took a break .  Tomorrow I will take down the twist and see if there's any greasy feeling to my hair and I'll report back.


I will remember these if I'm ever in the market for some oils.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 26, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Since I can't really use oil straight on my hair, I use Marula (thanks to you) and camellia on my face only. I love them both.


Girl. I recently used red palm oil and it was AMAZING. I got some organic kind off amazon. I read it normally stinks but this didn't.  To me this is even less greasy then babassu oil and the Marula oil. My hair is soft and fluffy and not greasy. I didn't even need to wash my hands after applying it to my hair! Check it out when you can and if you do let me know what you think. That's if you already haven't. I only used it on my hair because I'm doing the terressentials mud detox  that said to use nothing but natural oils on your hair while detoxing .  I picked this oil because it said that it actually penetrated the hair shaft . I'm so ordering more of it


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 27, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Girl. I recently used red palm oil and it was AMAZING. I got some organic kind off amazon. I read it normally stinks but this didn't.  To me this is even less greasy then babassu oil and the Marula oil. My hair is soft and fluffy and not greasy. I didn't even need to wash my hands after applying it to my hair! Check it out when you can and if you do let me know what you think. That's if you already haven't. I only used it on my hair because I'm doing the terressentials mud detox  that said to use nothing but natural oils on your hair while detoxing .  I picked this oil because it said that it actually penetrated the hair shaft . I'm so ordering more of it



We eat palm oil. It's so messy. Is the kind you have unrefined?


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 27, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> We eat palm oil. It's so messy. Is the kind you have unrefined?


I saw people used it for cooking but people also use olive, coconut, sunflower and all sorts of oils for cooking so i gave it a try and I'm glad I did.  The jar just says it's organic,  but it came kind of creamy and solid so it wasn't messy  and had no smell.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Girl. I recently used red palm oil and it was AMAZING. I got some organic kind off amazon. I read it normally stinks but this didn't.  To me this is even less greasy then babassu oil and the Marula oil. My hair is soft and fluffy and not greasy. I didn't even need to wash my hands after applying it to my hair! Check it out when you can and if you do let me know what you think. That's if you already haven't. I only used it on my hair because I'm doing the terressentials mud detox  that said to use nothing but natural oils on your hair while detoxing .  I picked this oil because it said that it actually penetrated the hair shaft . I'm so ordering more of it


Do you know why we need oils to penetrate the hair shafts. Just curious.


----------



## sarumoki (Jan 27, 2017)

@Saludable84 OMG is that you in your avatar? Because I'm having major hair envy right now.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 27, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Do you know why we need oils to penetrate the hair shafts. Just curious.


For me because of the low porosity, heavier oils just sit on top of my hair and make it feel greasy. I get no benefits from them at all and that's why so many oil and butter heavy products do nothing for my hair but make it crispy and greasy. It honestly saves me from being too much of a product junkie. I know most things won't work so I don't try them and when I do...they don't work lol.  I read even coconut oil is too heavy for low po girls and so to get benefits of the oils they need to be able to penetrate. Well the information I read turned out to be right for me because all the penetrating oils I have tried did truly sink into my hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 27, 2017)

sarumoki said:


> @Saludable84 OMG is that you in your avatar? Because I'm having major hair envy right now.



Yes ma'am


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 26, 2017)

@HaveSomeWine 

Try sifting through the thread or just ask questions. There is an answer in here somewhere


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 3, 2017)

HaveSomeWine said:


> I've found that for me, using too much product tends to cause my hair to dry hard. I used Kanechom acai mask today and it left my hair ridiculously soft. I used Sauve conditioner and LA Looks gel in my hair and let it air dry. It took forever to air dry and was still wet in the back by night. I was too lazy to bun my hair like normal so I wrapped it in a towel which ended up removing all of the excess product and took the crunch right out of my hair. Interestingly enough, I actually used way less product than normal and still this happened. At least now I know my heavy handedness is the problem. I have to drill it into my head that excess product will not soften my hair but do the opposite. I'm going to look for lighter leave in products when I go to Target this weekend. I'm tempted to try using just a serum for my wash and goes. At the very least, I will need to use way less conditioner and gel.


This is why I wash my hair a lot. Even when I was natural. Too much product creates a barrier for my hair strands. Nothing can get in, or out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> This is why I wash my hair a lot. Even when I was natural. Too much product creates a barrier for my hair strands. Nothing can get in, or out.


This has been my problem. I have found much lighter products and sometime I may just use one product. 

If I go a week I will lier light products. If I'm doing a midweek wash I can get by with a leave, a gel or a leavein and a styler.

Sometimes even deep conditioning is too much product for my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> This has been my problem. I have found much lighter products and sometime I may just use one product.
> 
> If I go a week I will lier light products. If I'm doing a midweek wash I can get by with a leave, a gel or a leavein and a styler.
> 
> Sometimes even deep conditioning is too much product for my hair.


I have that issue with deep conditioners too. Some are just too thick, or have certain ingredients that weight my hair down and leave  it greasy.


----------



## Need2gro (Mar 3, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I have that issue with deep conditioners too. Some are just too thick, or have certain ingredients that weight my hair down and leave  it greasy.


Have you tried TGIN honey hair miracle mask? It  is the ISH! for my hair. And believe me when I say that I've tried every other conditioner out there. They all just sit on my hair, but this melts into my strands. I was skeptical about using it initially coz of the price. But a container has lasted me about 4 deep conditions so far, a little goes a long way.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 3, 2017)

Need2gro said:


> Have you tried TGIN honey hair miracle mask? It  is the ISH! for my hair. And believe me when I say that I've tried every other conditioner out there. They all just sit on my hair, but this melts into my strands. I was skeptical about using it initially coz of the price. But a container has lasted me about 4 deep conditions so far, a little goes a long way.


No I haven't! Now I gotta run out and get it! I'm not suppose to buy anything! Lol


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 4, 2017)

This has been the biggest waste of money I have ever spent in my entire life and hair journey. They told me NOTHING I didn't already know or already do. NOTHING. It was as if they took the questionnaire I sent in and copied that back to me and added some pictures. I'm so upset I can't stop crying.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> This has been the biggest waste of money I have ever spent in my entire life and hair journey. They told me NOTHING I didn't already know or already do. NOTHING. It was as if they took the questionnaire I sent in and copied that back to me and added some pictures. I'm so upset I can't stop crying.


What happened?


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 4, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> What happened?


Ok I take it back. I've talked to her more now and I'm feeling a lot better. I was just upset because the analysis told me that my hair has extensive  breakage and culprit is my low porosity hair. They said not to use products with tons of oils because they will just sit on top of my hair and cause build up which will lead to more breakage. I already knew that because of you ladies. If you look over my profile every single post is about my hair not liking oils, not absorbing products, my hair constantly breaking and nothing ever helping. That's the story of my life on here over and over and over for 10 years straight. I got the analysis out of desperation. My hair grows like weeds but it doesn't matter because it's always breaking. Well I finally bit the bullet and got the analysis and it just confirmed everything you guys have already taught me about my hair. 

They offered no solutions except for things in already doing. It was just crushing to hear that my hair is basically hopeless, 

She did say that a lot of people with African hair textures think their hair is low porosity but it's not. She said low porosity hair is rare with our texture. And said that out of all the hair analysis's she has done, she has only seen true low porosity hair with me and ONE other person. Aren't I lucky. Dreams really do come true.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Mar 4, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Ok I take it back. I've talked to her more now and I'm feeling a lot better. I was just upset because the analysis told me that my hair has extensive  breakage and culprit is my low porosity hair. They said not to use products with tons of oils because they will just sit on top of my hair and cause build up which will lead to more breakage. I already knew that because of you ladies. If you look over my profile every single post is about my hair not liking oils, not absorbing products, my hair constantly breaking and nothing ever helping. That's the story of my life on here over and over and over for 10 years straight. I got the analysis out of desperation. My hair grows like weeds but it doesn't matter because it's always breaking. Well I finally bit the bullet and got the analysis and it just confirmed everything you guys have already taught me about my hair.
> 
> They offered no solutions except for things in already doing. It was just crushing to hear that my hair is basically hopeless,
> 
> She did say that a lot of people with African hair textures think their hair is low porosity but it's not. She said low porosity hair is rare with our texture. And said that out of all the hair analysis's she has done, she has only seen true low porosity hair with me and ONE other person. Aren't I lucky. Dreams really do come true.


Girl it'll be ok. I've struggled with my hair for a very long time too. 
Did Komaza Care do your hair analysis? I've never heard that lopo was rare with "African hair textures".


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 4, 2017)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Girl it'll be ok. I've struggled with my hair for a very long time too.
> Did Komaza Care do your hair analysis? I've never heard that lopo was rare with "African hair textures".




Yes, girl it was Komaza. That's what she said. She used the word uncommon, not rare though. She said she's  only seen one other person with true low porosity hair. Maybe that was just her though, they have other people that do these analysis too I think. 

After a few more emails she said to put conditioner on my hair before and after shampooing. Then she said to use things with bamboo and rhodiola in them and to use baking soda to open my hair cuticle before using a DC. She said to use gentle heat or steam which I've been doing in the last few months...ill make sure I continue to do so from now on. 

She said she's going to consult with the others and get back to me with more info. But basically my problem is extensive breakage due to extreme dryness caused by low porosity hair. My hair is extremely fragile but can't use protein either. Just feeling so hopeless. Sorry for sounding whinny


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2017)

@sparkle25 
Don't feel hopeless. 
You will have to do some trimming and it will take time for your hair to turn around. 
In the meantime, instead of using baking soda, you can use Castile soap (a teaspoonful) and mix it in a cup of bowl with your conditioner. (Strictly Moisturizing shampoo, no protein) dc with that for 15-30 mins. That helped me a lot when I was dealing with protein overload. 
With low po hair, you have to really focus on the hydration part of your regimen. Properly removing buildup from your hair and deep conditioning. hair needs water, but stuff has to be removed in order to receive it. 
My hair can handle up to 3-5 days before I have to wash my hair again.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 4, 2017)

Idk about that LoPo bit @sparkle25 because 4A hair apparently has the highest likelihood of being LoPo.

Most of us avoids oils. I used to and still can. I solely use HBCO and I have to let shampoo "sit" on hair to let it clean. After I rinse out everything, my hair feels like plastic.

Baking soda does work. I've used it. Clay may help as well. I've used Castile, but it caused build up for me. Clarifiers work for me too, but the trick is to not let them sit on your hair.


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 4, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Idk about that LoPo bit @sparkle25 because 4A hair apparently has the highest likelihood of being LoPo.
> 
> Most of us avoids oils. I used to and still can. I solely use HBCO and I have to let shampoo "sit" on hair to let it clean. After I rinse out everything, my hair feels like plastic.
> 
> Baking soda does work. I've used it. Clay may help as well. I've used Castile, but it caused build up for me. Clarifiers work for me too, but the trick is to not let them sit on your hair.


Yeah I don't know that's just what she said about doing her analysis's. That I'm only the second she has ran across. She didn't say anything about the hair type she just said it was low porosity, extremely dry and lots of breakage due to the dryness from the Lopo. She said the stands were medium thick and that's all she said as far as hair type. 

What is HBCO

So you let shampoos sit on your hair but not clarifying shampoos? What about bar soaps? I read they are good for Lopo. She said look for a ph of 6 for a shampoo.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 4, 2017)

@sparkle25 do you use any hair vitamins? And do you exfoliate your scalp? I was under the impression breakage can be caused by two main culprits: excessive heat or dryness. If your hair isn't absorbing moisture that may be the culprit to your breakage. Breakage can also be caused by a clogged scalp if nutrients aren't able to penetrate to help strengthen your strands.

Do you deep condition with heat at all times? What conditioners do you use? I see that you're in Melbourne, Australia. I know proper care of our hair may be tough out there, especially finding the right products.

I strongly recommend going to get an analysis of your scalp. Healthy, strong hair begins with the scalp. I found one place that does hair scalp analysis in Chadstone, Victoria, if you're interested:

http://www.101.com.au/why-us

This is just a suggestion to rule out culprits behind your breakage.


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> @sparkle25 do you use any hair vitamins? And do you exfoliate your scalp? I was under the impression breakage can be caused by two main culprits: excessive heat or dryness. If your hair isn't absorbing moisture that may be the culprit to your breakage. Breakage can also be caused by a clogged scalp if nutrients aren't able to penetrate to help strengthen your strands.
> 
> Do you deep condition with heat at all times? What conditioners do you use? I see that you're in Melbourne, Australia. I know proper care of our hair may be tough out there, especially finding the right products.
> 
> ...



Awww you're so sweet.

I'm American married to an Aussie and travel back to the USA very frequently. I get all my products from home.

The culprit for my hair breakage is definitely dryness. I deep condition with a variety of things and the only one I use now that has protein is one from serentis bath body and you. The protein in it is silk powder and I haven't noticed any negatives from it. My hair loves it. I do deep condition with heat. Deep conditioning is the easiest part of my regimen. Over the years my holy grail has been the Jessicurl weekly deep treatment. Nothing else other than that and the serentis has wowed my hair.

My main problem is finding a leave in that won't leave my hair greasy. The only thing that truly moisturizes my hair is qhemet viol ticks burdock root, and that still leaves my hair greasy but it's the best I've been able to find over all these things.

I need strength in my hair but can't use protein. She said to find some products that have a ph balance of at least 6 and to find something with bamboo and/or rhodiola So im looking for something with those things in it that doesn't have cones or protein


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 5, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Yeah I don't know that's just what she said about doing her analysis's. That I'm only the second she has ran across. She didn't say anything about the hair type she just said it was low porosity, extremely dry and lots of breakage due to the dryness from the Lopo. She said the stands were medium thick and that's all she said as far as hair type.
> 
> What is HBCO
> 
> So you let shampoos sit on your hair but not clarifying shampoos? What about bar soaps? I read they are good for Lopo. She said look for a ph of 6 for a shampoo.



I'm questioning her LoPo bit. Who is to say most hair she has come across is just damaged? 

Anyway, I can see the damage part because you can damage your own hair without knowing. I damaged mine long ago from too much moisture. I do strand test weekly to determine what i need. 

HBCO is Haitian Black Castor Oil. It's not oily for me. Thick, yes, but it doesn't harden on my hair or have any ill effects on my hair. 

So, I have two poos: Redken Cleansing Cream and Shea Moisture JBCO. 

The Redken is a strong clarifier. I use to deep clean every 8 weeks by letting it sit on for about 1-2 minutes and every 4-5 weeks to clean my scalp and get rid of buildup by scrubbing my scalp first then running the poo down once and rinse immediately. My hair will feel rough and get a tad tangled, but will soak up conditioner much better. 

The SM is a lighter clarifier. If I let it sit, it will tangle too, but get rid of a bit more build up. But it's still light and contains shea butter, so it's not getting rid of that much. If I don't let it sit, it just won't tangle up as much but still clean. 

I've used shampoo bars successfully but they eventually leave buildup. Like a grime. This was in the past. Eventually, you will have to clarify, but I would recommend trying a shampoo bar.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 5, 2017)

Also @sparkle25 be careful with using heat to deep condition. Too much will dry out your hair. I learned that the hard way as well. 

I started deep conditioning while sitting in a hot bath and it's been working for me. 

I tried steam, heat cap, hooded dryer, overnight (terrible idea) and running errands (with a cholesterol cap, not too bad). I try not to run errands if I don't have to because it can cause over conditioning and dry out your hair too.


----------



## gemruby41 (Mar 5, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Also @sparkle25 be careful with using heat to deep condition. Too much will dry out your hair. I learned that the hard way as well.
> 
> I started deep conditioning while sitting in a hot bath and it's been working for me.
> 
> I tried steam, heat cap, hooded dryer, overnight (terrible idea) and running errands (with a cholesterol cap, not too bad). I try not to run errands if I don't have to because it can cause over conditioning and dry out your hair too.


How long do you deep condition?


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I'm questioning her LoPo bit. Who is to say most hair she has come across is just damaged?
> 
> Anyway, I can see the damage part because you can damage your own hair without knowing. I damaged mine long ago from too much moisture. I do strand test weekly to determine what i need.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks for that, 

I think I'm going to try the baking soda thing too. How do you use it? 

She said to start with 1/8 a teaspoon, dissolve it into warm water and poor over my head then use a conditioner. 

I'm a little confused because she also said to apply conditioner on to my hair before I shampoo and after. What would be the purpose of using it before if my cuticles are super closed anyways? 

Then I usually don't use rinse out conditioner. I just wash and DC with a heat cap usually for an hour and then I'll rinse it out whenever. And I usually DC on dry hair too because I figured that if my hair is full of water, then the nutrients from the DC won't get in there and do its job. 

If I put the baking soda mix on my hair after I wash it, that would open my cuticles up, but then if I let my hair dry before putting DC on it, wouldn't the cuticles be closed by the time I apply the DC? I'm just thing to figure out how to implement this baking soda in my plan. Today is wash day so I'm not really sure what to do


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Ok thanks for that,
> 
> I think I'm going to try the baking soda thing too. How do you use it?
> 
> ...


I would skip the dc before, and wash your hair first. After that, use your deep conditioner and leave in on for no longer than 30 mins. Rinse with warm/cool water. See this is why it's good to state everything that you are doing. 
I believe you need a Moisturizing sulfate shampoo, then follow with a Moisturizing non sulfate. 

See I don't do that mixing stuff. 
I find products that have ph levels displayed so I don't have to play chemist with my products.
You need a find shampoo with a level 6 and find a conditioner with a 4.5 or 5. I also recommend you shampoo one day with the sulfate and non sulfate, then another day during the week, you use a non sulfate. You need to deep conditioning during both of these sessions. Do this until your get your breakage dryness under control. 

You have to remove buildup with the shampoo! The shampoo removes buildup, has a ph level of 6 that will help the cuticles to receive and allow the conditioner to penetrate better. No more deep conditioning on dry hair and leaving it on. You towel dry your hair first to remove access water.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2017)

@sparkle25 
Did you share all of that info with the rep?


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I would skip the dc before, and wash your hair first. After that, use your deep conditioner and leave in on for no longer than 30 mins. Rinse with warm/cool water. See this is why it's good to state everything that you are doing.
> I believe you need a Moisturizing sulfate shampoo, then follow with a Moisturizing non sulfate.
> 
> See I don't do that mixing stuff.
> ...


Thanks

I already wash my hair regularly...some times once a week and sometimes twice a week....and I do already rotate between a sulfate shampoo and a sulfate free shampoo. All shampoos make my hair dry so I've never been a strictly no sulphate girl. I do keep searching online for a shampoo with a ph of 6 and no products pop up, I just keep getting blogs and hair forum threads

I will try DCing on damp hair now tho....thank you


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> @sparkle25
> Did you share all of that info with the rep?


Yep they have a questionnaire you fill out before hand


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I already wash my hair regularly...some times once a week and sometimes twice a week....and I do already rotate between a sulfate shampoo and a sulfate free shampoo. All shampoos make my hair dry so I've never been a strictly no sulphate girl. I do keep searching online for a shampoo with a ph of 6 and no products pop up, I just keep getting blogs and hair forum threads
> 
> I will try DCing on damp hair now tho....thank you


I use Keracare 1st lather and the hydrating shampoo and I use 3 different design Essentials shampoos. I use oat protein, honey retention, and the avocado one. The first two are sulfates. The Oat Protein is a deep cleanser and it is volumizing. The second one is strictly Moisturizing. The third is a non sulfate and is a detangling shampoo. You might want to check out Purelogy as well and Kenra.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 5, 2017)

gemruby41 said:


> How long do you deep condition?


30-40 minutes


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I use Keracare 1st lather and the hydrating shampoo and I use 3 different design Essentials shampoos. I use oat protein, honey retention, and the avocado one. The first two are sulfates. The Oat Protein is a deep cleanser and it is volumizing. The second one is strictly Moisturizing. The third is a non sulfate and is a detangling shampoo. You might want to check out Purelogy as well and Kenra.


Thanks again  I found a huge list. I'll post for anyone who may be looking in the future : http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2012/02/ph-of-shampoo-ultimate-list.html


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 5, 2017)

I just note that what doesn't work for some, may work for others. I deep condition overnight before shampooing, and it works great for me.  It works better than doing the DC after. I just use regular conditioner after.


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I just note that what doesn't work for some, may work for others. I deep condition overnight before shampooing, and it works great for me.  It works better than doing the DC after. I just use regular conditioner after.


Yeah I deep condition over night and for long periods of time and it's the only thing that makes my hair feel great. I am going to try DCing on damp hair though to see if that makes a difference. 

She didn't say to do DC before shampooing though she said to just get my hair wet and apply conditioner before shampooing. Then she said to use 1/8 a teaspoon of baking soda before applying conditioner after I shampoo. But I wonder if I use a shampoo with a ph balance of 6 and also use the baking soda before I apply the DC if that would be too much? I don't want to damage my hair even further.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 5, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Awww you're so sweet.
> 
> I'm American married to an Aussie and travel back to the USA very frequently. I get all my products from home.
> 
> ...


I'm not lo-po but I lurk in all the threads. Beautifully Bamboo has a provitamin silica extract conditioner boost which is a long name for B5 and bamboo extract (iirc those are the only 2 ingredients on my bottle at home). It shows coming soon but it's been in stock previously. Maybe @n_vizion could shed some light on when you would be able to purchase it. Maybe that could work for strengthening.


----------



## n_vizion (Mar 5, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm not lo-po but I lurk in all the threads. Beautifully Bamboo has a provitamin silica extract conditioner boost which is a long name for B5 and bamboo extract (iirc those are the only 2 ingredients on my bottle at home). It shows coming soon but it's been in stock previously. Maybe @n_vizion could shed some light on when you would be able to purchase it. Maybe that could work for strengthening.



Hi! I have a couple of bottles of the extract on hand that I'll make available for purchase this evening.  I also have more inventory on the way which means that I'll be back fully in stock again probably within 1-2 weeks.  

Can you tell me a little bit about how you use Beautifully Bamboo extract in your regimen? I notice that everyone uses it a bit differently.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 5, 2017)

n_vizion said:


> Hi! I have a couple of bottles of the extract on hand that I'll make available for purchase this evening.  I also have more inventory on the way which means that I'll be back fully in stock again probably within 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Can you tell me a little bit about how you use Beautifully Bamboo extract in your regimen? I notice that everyone uses it a bit differently.


I mix it with Aphogee 2 minute in the fall/winter and as a leave in every other day in the spring/summer since in cowash daily and don't want to have overmoisturized hair.


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm not lo-po but I lurk in all the threads. Beautifully Bamboo has a provitamin silica extract conditioner boost which is a long name for B5 and bamboo extract (iirc those are the only 2 ingredients on my bottle at home). It shows coming soon but it's been in stock previously. Maybe @n_vizion could shed some light on when you would be able to purchase it. Maybe that could work for strengthening.


So this is a product you add to regular conditioners or whatever you want? You ladies are so sweet. Thanks for making me feel better and coming out to help me and my wretched hair lol


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 5, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> So this is a product you add to regular conditioners or whatever you want? You ladies are so sweet. Thanks for making me feel better and coming out to help me and my wretched hair lol


You can add it to conditioner. I add it to Aphogee 2 minute or mix with very warm water in a spray bottle. If you order I would say try it like a rinse out protein treatment first and if your hair tolerates it well then maybe try as a leave in.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Mar 5, 2017)

Has anyone tried Carol Daughter's new clay shampoo? If so is it successful with low po hair?


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 5, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I mix it with Aphogee 2 minute in the fall/winter and as a leave in every other day in the spring/summer since in cowash daily and don't want to have overmoisturized hair.



Taking notes.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 5, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Ok thanks for that,
> 
> I think I'm going to try the baking soda thing too. How do you use it?
> 
> ...



I used the baking soda mix so long ago, but I think I made it watery to paste like and it was fine. 

I've used conditioner before washing and it was fine, but the conditioning again killed it for me. That's a no. And I used regular poo after just like @uofmpanther stated. Something simple and clear. 

I DC on fully wet hair because it allows me to use less product. I've tried dc on dry hair and drying my hair a bit after I wash and it causes me to use more product and for the latter, I just had dry hair. Conditioner is 70-80% water anyway, so your just putting water right back in. That water on your hair is not going to cause a setback, but if what you are doing works for you, continue to do it. 

And you have to prepared that when you apply conditioner, your cuticles will reclose. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 5, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I just note that what doesn't work for some, may work for others. I deep condition overnight before shampooing, and it works great for me.  It works better than doing the DC after. I just use regular conditioner after.



All of this. Even among LP heads, there are differences. Some can use AVJ, oils, proteins, butters, cones, etc. while some cannot. It is all about trial and error to find the right products and techniques for *your* hair.

@sparkle25 - stay encouraged sis. Consider this a turning point for your hair journey.


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm gonna try the yes to carrots shampoo w


Saludable84 said:


> I used the baking soda mix so long ago, but I think I made it watery to paste like and it was fine.
> 
> I've used conditioner before washing and it was fine, but the conditioning again killed it for me. That's a no. And I used regular poo after just like @uofmpanther stated. Something simple and clear.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I just washed my hair with a shampoo I had on hand, then once it was a little damp I mixed 1/8 teaspoon of baking soda with one cup of warm water and poured it over my head. Then I squeezed the excess water out and applied my warmed up DC.  She said that amount of soda should bring the ph up to like 7 and if that doesn't open my cuticle try 1/4 teaspoon to bring it to 8. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to be able to tell if my cuticle is open or not but I tried it so I guess we'll see


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 5, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> I'm gonna try the yes to carrots shampoo w
> 
> Thank you. I just washed my hair with a shampoo I had on hand, then once it was a little damp I mixed 1/8 teaspoon of baking soda with one cup of warm water and poured it over my head. Then I squeezed the excess water out and applied my warmed up DC.  She said that amount of soda should bring the ph up to like 7 and if that doesn't open my cuticle try 1/4 teaspoon to bring it to 8. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to be able to tell if my cuticle is open or not but I tried it so I guess we'll see



Your hair will feel rough and puff up pretty quickly. I think the correct term is frizz.


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Your hair will feel rough and puff up pretty quickly. I think the correct term is frizz.



I couldn't tell because I wasn't looking for that. My hair is pretty puffy because the hairdresser cut off alllll the splits and that brought my straighter hair to a shoulder bob. But shrinkage brought my hair to an Afro! A little one. I'll try this next week and then I'll see if it got frizzy. Thanks for your help xxxx


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

n_vizion said:


> Hi! I have a couple of bottles of the extract on hand that I'll make available for purchase this evening.  I also have more inventory on the way which means that I'll be back fully in stock again probably within 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Can you tell me a little bit about how you use Beautifully Bamboo extract in your regimen? I notice that everyone uses it a bit differently.


Can you tell is the ingredients in this product? I haven't been able to find them online


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 6, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Can you tell is the ingredients in this product? I haven't been able to find them online


I know you weren't asking me but they're glycerin, water, bamboo extract and d-panthenol (vitamin B5)


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 6, 2017)

@sparkle25 You can get Rhodiola from Amazon. That's where I got mine and and other products from the same vendor. I mixed mine with bamboo extract, oils, and a leave in to use on my ends. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01L...id=1488821327&sr=1-5&keywords=makingcosmetics

I'm sure you will be able to turn your hair around.



I just want to note that I'm not entirely sure what my porosity is since going natural. Is that water test still a good indicator of porosity?


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 6, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @sparkle25 You can get Rhodiola from Amazon. That's where I got mine and and other products from the same vendor. I mixed mine with bamboo extract, oils, and a leave in to use on my ends. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01L...id=1488821327&sr=1-5&keywords=makingcosmetics
> 
> I'm sure you will be able to turn your hair around.
> 
> ...



As long as you do it on clean hair.


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 6, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I know you weren't asking me but they're glycerin, water, bamboo extract and d-panthenol (vitamin B5)


I appreciate it. I didn't want to bother you that's why I didn't ask you. You're very kind xxx


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 18, 2017)

LoPo chking in.
Time to read through these 45 pages!!

EDITED TO ADD-
Natural. Big chopped #3 in 2014
Fine 4b wiry/cotton blend
Fine 4a in the back

My hair loves:
Dry detangling
DC on dry hair before shampoo
Steam treatments 30-40min sessions
Diluted v05 strawberries shampoo..
Stretched styles
Handled in sections

My hair hates:
combs/ brushes/ tangle teezers etc
styling/manipulation while wet
wash & gos
Shrunken styles
Straight shea butter
Coconut oil **revisiting May 2017
Aloe vera juice/gel **revisiting May 2017
Baking soda


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 29, 2017)

I have just learned my hair is low po, completely contrary to what I believed. I was surer than sure I had high porosity hair. It frizzes and dries fast and hates all product. But when I did the glass test my hair from multiple parts of my head stayed at the top of the water. no sinking.

Low po could explain a lot that i didn't understand about my hair. I still am shocked about this.


----------



## Sharpened (May 5, 2017)

@Alma Petra have you checked out this thread yet?

The only thing I can think of that caused a porosity change is either supplements or pregnancy/nursing - the switch happened with child #2. I used to co-wash daily for moisture, and realized a few years later my hair started retaining moisture longer. It got even better with oil rinsing.

I took so many supplements back then, I can barely remember which one did what.


----------



## yaya24 (May 5, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I just note that what doesn't work for some, may work for others. I deep condition overnight before shampooing, and it works great for me.  It works better than doing the DC after. I just use regular conditioner after.



I reverse DC too.
I don't do it overnight (bc my scalp disagrees), but I steam DC for 45 minutes then shampoo (focusing on my scalp).


----------



## Alma Petra (May 7, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> @Alma Petra have you checked out this thread yet?
> 
> The only thing I can think of that caused a porosity change is either supplements or pregnancy/nursing - the switch happened with child #2. I used to co-wash daily for moisture, and realized a few years later my hair started retaining moisture longer. It got even better with oil rinsing.
> 
> I took so many supplements back then, I can barely remember which one did what.



Thank you so much! I have started reading through this thread and I have already come across a few promising ideas. I'll continue to read through it to collect more wisdom.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 29, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I don't use leave-ins either, unless it's a spray.
> 
> I see there aren't many shampoos and conditioners I like. I actually like that castor oil shampoo from SM and the manuka mask? But that's just a treatment, not much slip.  I use silicon mix to DC with. That so far has given me the most slip. I'm able to detangle with that, and it leaves my hair soft and moisturized.
> 
> Today I dc'ed, then applies SM curly smoothie. I used Garnier anti frizz serum.


Which ones work best for you? I've only really had success with Oyin juices and berries. Alikay lemongrass was too thick and Komaza care coconut spray wasn't moisturizing enough.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 29, 2017)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Which ones work best for you? I've only really had success with Oyin juices and berries. Alikay lemongrass was too thick and Komaza care coconut spray wasn't moisturizing enough.


Aunt Jackie's Half & Half Hydrating Silkening Hair Milk. Jane Carter Solution is good too.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm low po but I think I've just been denying it to myself for some reason! 

I've really got a handle of my moisture levels though, I don't seem to have as many problems as I used to.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 11, 2017)

Still lo po


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 23, 2019)

BUMPING for 2019!


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm still around and still lopo. It makes for frigid wash n gos in the winter.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm realizing that many of the supposedly "good" hair practices that I've been doing is counter productive for my low-porosity hair!  Just figuring out why my hair was not thriving nor retained any major length as many of my favorite hair gurus with the same texture.  A few of my lowpo  observations and changes for 2019 include:

Giving up CONDITIONER WASHING. co-washing was super convenient and easy because I love water, but my hair would always dry hard. I now realize that the conditioners were probably just sitting on top and not penetrating my strands enough for any real benefit.

Start DEEP CONDITIONING WITH HEAT. I used to do this, but gave it up out of sheer laziness and in favor of cowashing. I think it is also important to use true conditioning treatments versus a rinse-out conditioner left on for an extended period of time.

I plan to FINGER DETANGLE exclusively for 2019. I need to detangle more often and discovered that I need to take my time.  Keeping my hair braided  for extended time while cowashing often encouraged the ends to curl upon themselves and knot up. 

My hair becomes "blow-out" straight with multi-phased STRETCHING, meaning I shampoo, condition and air-dry in small plaits, then I put it in larger plaits after finger detangling, and then larger sections in bantu knots or twists. This approach ensures that all of my shed hair is removed without combing or brushing.

More to come......


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> I'm realizing that many of the supposedly "good" hair practices that I've been doing is counter productive for my low-porosity hair!  Just figuring out why my hair was not thriving nor retained any major length as many of my favorite hair gurus with the same texture.  A few of my lowpo  observations and changes for 2019 include:
> 
> Giving up CONDITIONER WASHING. co-washing was super convenient and easy because I love water, but my hair would always dry hard. I now realize that the conditioners were probably just sitting on top and not penetrating my strands enough for any real benefit.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah, I'm still low po over here as well. My hair was feeling dry this winter so right now I'm trying water rinsing and conditioning every other day and then cleansing with a cleansing conditioner every 2 weeks. I dilute the conditioner because it seems to work better for me that way. My hair seems to soak it up. So far so good. I will evaluate every 2 weeks.

I'm also making sure to seal my ends with something very heavy to keep the moisture in.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2019)

I guess it's been about 2 weeks. Still rinsing and conditioning. 

My hair accepts water a little better. It would take so long before my hair would get wet when I first started. Now it is almost immediate. My ends are smoothing out and now so frizzy. All my hair is actually smoother when I twist it up and not so frizzy. 

I'm still leaving the conditioner in. I don't think my hair is staying moisturized any longer. It still needs to be rinsed every other day. However when I take it down it isn't desert dry like before. 

I plan to henna next week. I will see if my hair accepts it better. 

I will check in again at the end of February.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm procrastinating on the henna. I need to buy some amla.

My hair still seems to accept water better and after I put in my twist my hair isn't dripping water.

Today when I took down my twist, my hair was so soft. I'm not sure that has ever happened. It felt moisturized but I'm not sure how long it would stay that way once the air hits it.

My ends are starting to look better. Will update again next week.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 19, 2019)

CurliDiva said:


> I'm realizing that many of the supposedly "good" hair practices that I've been doing is counter productive for my low-porosity hair!  Just figuring out why my hair was not thriving nor retained any major length as many of my favorite hair gurus with the same texture.  A few of my lowpo  observations and changes for 2019 include:
> 
> Giving up CONDITIONER WASHING. co-washing was super convenient and easy because I love water, but my hair would always dry hard. I now realize that the conditioners were probably just sitting on top and not penetrating my strands enough for any real benefit.
> 
> ...



I stopped deep conditioning with heat for about a year, I swear it's one of the reasons (among others) that I didn't see any progress that year. And I totally agree about proper conditioning, I don't bother buy the rinse out ones anymore.


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2019)

I noticed when I use warm rose water or any kind of warm liquid to Sprtiz first/apply moisturizer after,my hair stays nice and soft/no tangles or knots..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Feb 20, 2019)

faithVA said:


> I'm procrastinating on the henna. I need to buy some amla.
> 
> My hair still seems to accept water better and after I put in my twist my hair isn't dripping water.
> 
> ...




This is interesting to me because my hair will drip for a long time after I’ve twisted or put it in a bun. Even tho the top layers will feel dry/damp. I think my hair still has a ways to go before it will accept water better.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2019)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> This is interesting to me because my hair will drip for a long time after I’ve twisted or put it in a bun. Even tho the top layers will feel dry/damp. I think my hair still has a ways to go before it will accept water better.



Yeah, I think the water is absorbing into my hair more versus just laying on top and running off. I know when I started this in December, water was just running down my neck even with a microfiber headwrap on.


----------

